# One Combo Challenge - OCC 2022



## Niklas32 (22. Januar 2022)

OCC 2022 Fangverzeichnis
Dieser Link führt euch zum Fangverzeichnis. Die Tabelle werde ich stetig aktualisieren.


OCC 2022 Fangmeldungen
Hier geht es zu dem Fangmeldungstread. 


OCC 2022 Combotread
Hier könnt ihr die Combos alles Teilnehmer noch einmal gesammelt ansehen.


----------



## Niklas32 (22. Januar 2022)

Liebe Anglerboard-User,

hiermit möchte ich euch zur One Combo Challenge 2022 begrüßen und natürlich auch einladen.

Die Regeln sind exakt wie im letzten Jahr. Lediglich der Zeitraum wurde etwas verlängert.

Ich werde der Einfachheit halber die Liste der Teilnehmer in Reihenfolge der Anmeldung führen. Diese Reihenfolge wird später auch für die Liste der gefangen Fischarten verwendet. Also seid schnell, dann steht ihr ganz oben. Die Reihenfolge der gefangen Fische wird ebenfalls einfach nach Reihenfolge der Erstmeldungen geführt sein.

Die verwendeten Combos werde ich in einem extra Tread, den ich im zweiten Post hier noch verlinken werden, aufgeführt. Bitte meldet euch einfach wie gehabt mit eurer Combo an. Bei Erfassung werdet ihr auf euren Beitrag eine Herzsmiley-Reaktion (die ich hier leider nicht einfügen kann ) bekommen. Das wird später auch für die gefangen Fische in gleicher Manier geschehen.
Damit ist die Anmeldung dann offiziell eröffnet.


Ich möchte an dieser Stelle bereits einmal den anderen beiden Organisatoren der diesjährigen Aktion, Forelle74 und Jesco Peschutter, für ihre Unterstützung danken. Ein besonderer Dank gilt natürlich auch Andal für die tolle Idee.


Euer OCC Team 2022
Forelle74
Jesco Peschutter
Niklas32


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Januar 2022)

Klar - bin dabei!
Muss ja mein Totalversagen vom letzten Jahr ausgleichen...





Daiwa Lexa Travel 3m - Shimano Stradic c14 4000


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2022)

Dann stelle ich auch mal meine Combo vor.

Rute: Cormoran Specimen Stalker SRP 2.85m  WG 5-30g.

Rolle : Tica Flash Match

















Grüße Michi


----------



## Niklas32 (22. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar - bin dabei!
> Muss ja mein Totalversagen vom letzten Jahr ausgleichen...
> Anhang anzeigen 396616


Name von Rute und Rolle wäre noch toll.


----------



## Finke20 (22. Januar 2022)

Also ich bin auf jeden fall wieder mit dabei, nur über die Combo muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen   .


----------



## honig-im-kopf (22. Januar 2022)

bin auch dabei - kann mich nur noch nicht für eine combi entscheiden ...


----------



## Astacus74 (22. Januar 2022)

Ich werd auch mitmachen die Kombo steht noch nicht fest hab janoch ein paar Tage  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Januar 2022)

Im Angesicht der ehrenvollen Einberufung zur diesjährigen OCC schickt er sich an eine _"Oldie but Goldie" _2,85m Sportex Easy Cast 15-45g WG in die Waagschale zu werfen, welche er mit einer Silstar MG-29 Kapselrolle zu vermählen sich ausbaldowert hat. Als zusätzliche Bürde lastet er seinen schmächtigen aber dennoch schlachterprobten Schultern ein _"floats only" _auf, welches selbstverfreilich einer gestrengen Restriktion durch seine Selbstbauten unterliegt.






Nun nehmet den Federhandschuh auf und schluckt Glitzerstaub - ihr Schlümpfe!


----------



## Thomas. (23. Januar 2022)

ich habe auch schon lange überlegt was für ein Combo ich nehmen könnte, und bin dann zu dem Entschluss gekommen das ich an der OCC 2022 nicht teilnehmen werde.
ich wünsche aber allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und Erfolg für die OCC 2022.
selber werde ich an einem Tag im März mir mein OCC Combo 2021 schnappen und für mich ein Andal OCC Gedenktagfischen veranstalten.


----------



## Thomas. (23. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Shimano Stradic c14 4000


 Herr rhinefisher , das ist eine Stradic C*i* 4+ das ich ausgerechnet dir das sagen muss enttäuscht mich 



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Name von Rute und Rolle wäre noch toll.


Ich glaub die Rute nennt er Paula und die Rolle Gerhard wenn ich mich richtig erinnere   , oder meintest du Marke und Model


----------



## Slappy (23. Januar 2022)

Liebe Brüder. 
Auch ich habe lange überlegt und mich nun entschieden. 
Ich werde dieses Jahr nicht teilnehmen. 

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der OCC 2022


----------



## daci7 (23. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar - bin dabei!
> Muss ja mein Totalversagen vom letzten Jahr ausgleichen...
> Anhang anzeigen 396616
> 
> ...


Pack dir da vorher lieber Schnur drauf, sonst wird dat nüscht!

Ontopic: ich muss noch lackieren, dann stelle ich meine OCC Kombo hier und im Rutenbauthread vor


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon lange überlegt was für ein Combo ich nehmen könnte, und bin dann zu dem Entschluss gekommen das ich an der OCC 2022 nicht teilnehmen werde.





Slappy schrieb:


> Liebe Brüder.
> Auch ich habe lange überlegt und mich nun entschieden.
> Ich werde dieses Jahr nicht teilnehmen.



Ihr habt zu viele Ruten und könnt Euch einfach nicht entscheiden, bzw. wollt noch immer alle fischen, nicht wahr? 


Ich habe dieses Jahr auch ein Dilemma, soll ich wieder mit der Oldschool-Kombo antreten, oder eine moderne wählen


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr auch ein Dilemma, soll ich wieder mit der Oldschool-Kombo antreten, oder eine moderne wählen


Das habe ich für mich schon entschieden ich warte jetzt auf die Stöcker, wähle und zeige sie euch dann.


Gruß Frank


Ps. natürlich mit Rolle


----------



## zokker (23. Januar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf jeden fall wieder mit dabei, nur über die Combo muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen   .



Schön   ... wegen dir habe ich letztes Jahr immer wieder im OCC Trööt gesehen ... hoffentlich spielst du wieder ganz oben mit. Drücke dir die Daumen, bist wieder mein Favorit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

Mach doch auch mit zokker .
Dann kannst du mal was anderes als Aale angeln.


----------



## Slappy (23. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ihr habt zu viele Ruten und könnt Euch einfach nicht entscheiden, bzw. wollt noch immer alle fischen, nicht wahr?


Ne, so viele habe ich nicht. Es sind gerade mal 9 oder 10 Ruten. Aber ich möchte mehrere neue Gewässer testen. Und da mag ich mich nicht aus Ehrgeiz bei den Möglichkeiten eingrenzen. On top ist meine Zeit zunehmend begrenzt, was es nicht einfacher macht...


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das habe ich für mich schon entschieden ich warte jetzt auf die Stöcker, wähle und zeige sie euch dann.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank
> ...


Eine ganz neue Rute für die OCC!? Na ja, audaces fortuna adiuvat ... Da bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eine ganz neue Rute für die OCC!? Na ja, audaces fortuna adiuvat ... Da bin ich aber gespannt


Na nicht nur für die OCC, du weißt ja Angeln kann man nie genug haben  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Liebe Anglerboard-User,
> 
> hiermit möchte ich euch zur One Combo Challenge 2022 begrüßen und natürlich auch einladen.
> 
> ...


Liebes OCC2022 Team,
Ganz herzlichen Dank dafür das ihr dieses Jahr eine neue OCC für uns organisiert, ihr seid Spitze! ich freu mich sehr darauf!




Herzlich
Euer Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2022)

Nach reiflicher Überlegung ist das herausgekommen:

Rive Specimen 11' R203 mit 1,25 /1,50 lbs Spitzen

und

Ryobi Cynos 3000


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na nicht nur für die OCC, du weißt ja Angeln kann man nie genug haben
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


An dem Schrank, wo ich meine Ruten aufbewahre, muss etwas dran sein, habe das Gefühl, die Ruten vermehren sich wie Einzeller ...


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Ich finde die bisherige Rutenauswahl sehr interessant -bei den noch wenigen Meldungen ist es natürlich noch verfrüht, aber ich finde schon jetzt ist spürbar das sie so grosso modo um 3m und ca 30-45g oszillieren.

Da ich selbst diesen Bereich sehr schätze, läuft mir bei den Combovorstellungen natürlich das Mund im Wasser zusammen. Herrliche Combos!


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde die bisherige Rutenauswahl sehr interessant -bei den noch wenigen Meldungen ist es natürlich noch verfrüht, aber ich finde schon jetzt ist spürbar das sie so grosso modo um 3m und ca 30-45g oszillieren.
> 
> Da ich selbst diesen Bereich sehr schätze, läuft mir bei den Combovorstellungen natürlich das Mund im Wasser zusammen. Herrliche Combos!



Meine letzte war zu lang und zu schwach


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Meine letzte war zu lang und zu schwach




Dann such dir doch ne kleine dicke.....


Edit: Um was ging es nochmal?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann such dir doch ne kleine dicke


Kurze Kräftige ist besser


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> wo ich meine Ruten aufbewahre, muss etwas dran sein, habe das Gefühl, die Ruten vermehren sich wie Einzeller ...


Das kenne ich irgendwoher ich glaube ja das das mit meiner Kindheit sprich Junganglerzeit zu tun hat, ich war mit Ruten immer unterbesetzt
also da würd ich den Grund vermuten...



Minimax schrieb:


> Da ich selbst diesen Bereich sehr schätze, läuft mir bei den Combovorstellungen natürlich das Mund im Wasser zusammen. Herrliche Combos!


Na laß dich überraschen ich falle da bestimmt aus der Rolle



Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurze Kräftige ist besser


So eine?


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann such dir doch ne kleine dicke.....





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurze Kräftige ist besser



Das erinert mich an die Schlachterei "Ich hätte gern von der fetten groben....  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Januar 2022)

Hat sich old Gert-Show schon angemeldet? Ja, jetzt!
Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, das versteht sich ja von selbst, wo ich gerade Sternenstaub schlucken musste. Über meine Combo muss ich noch sinnieren, wobei es keine großen Änderungen geben wird. Never change a running system.
Also heute bitte noch kein Herzilein, erst, wenn ich die Sieger-Combo einstelle.
*duckundweg*


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das erinert mich an die Schlachterei "Ich hätte gern von der fetten groben....
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


...die heute frei hat?


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurze Kräftige ist besser


Stimmt. Prost!


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> An dem Schrank, wo ich meine Ruten aufbewahre, muss etwas dran sein, habe das Gefühl, die Ruten vermehren sich wie Einzeller ...


Vielleicht solltest du den Ebay-Account zeitweise ruhen lassen.


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du den Ebay-Account zeitweise ruhen lassen.


Auf keinen Fall, biete gerade auf die OCC Rute


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall, biete gerade auf die OCC Rute


Dann viel Erfolg, darf ich Tippen, evtl. DAM.


----------



## Luis2811 (23. Januar 2022)

Bin diese mal auch wieder mit dabei, denn das war letzts Jahr der Grund warum ich überhaupt hier im Forum gelandet bin. Muss aber nur noch überlegen welche Kombo ich nehmen soll, wieder was Antikes oder was modernes.


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2022)

Ich protestiere immer noch gegen die "auf Foto muss Fisch und Kombo zu sehen sein"-Regel. DIE IST BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!1!!!111!!!?!!!!! Und verachtenswert.


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg, darf ich Tippen, evtl. DAM.


Manchmal kennst Du mich besser als "meine" Frau


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich protestiere immer noch gegen die "auf Foto muss Fisch und Kombo zu sehen sein"-Regel. DIE IST BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!1!!!111!!!?!!!!! Und verachtenswert.


Auch wenn ich es nicht so drastisch ausdrücken würde wie der MEISTER - wirklich glücklich bin ich damit auch nicht.
Entweder landet der Fisch im Dreck, oder die Angel oder beides...


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich protestiere immer noch gegen die "auf Foto muss Fisch und Kombo zu sehen sein"-Regel. DIE IST BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!1!!!111!!!?!!!!! Und verachtenswert.


Die Art das zu sagen unterstütze ich nicht, gebe Dir aber recht, keiner, der bei der OCC teilnimmt, würde sich - da bin ich 100 % sicher – unehrenhaft benehmen, deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Kombo nicht unbedingt auf dem Bild sein muss.


----------



## Niklas32 (23. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es nicht so drastisch ausdrücken würde wie der MEISTER - wirklich glücklich bin ich damit auch nicht.
> Entweder landet der Fisch im Dreck, oder die Angel oder beides...


Naja, meiner Vorstellung nach steht die Rute im Rutenhalter und der Fisch liegt im Kescher oder wird in der nassen Hand gehalten. Dann einfach von oben fotografieren. Aber wie gesagt, für mich ist das bisher nur Theorie.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Naja, meiner Vorstellung nach steht die Rute im Rutenhalter und der Fisch liegt im Kescher oder wird in der nassen Hand gehalten. Dann einfach von oben fotografieren. Aber wie gesagt, für mich ist das bisher nur Theorie.


So so - dummerweise brauche ich bei meinem Phone beide Hände zum knipsen...
Ich habs einfach nicht drauf mit dem Fotografieren.. .


----------



## Niklas32 (23. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So so - dummerweise brauche ich bei meinem Phone beide Hände zum knipsen...
> Ich habs einfach nicht drauf mit dem Fotografieren.. .


Die meisten Handys machen eigentlich Fotos wenn man im Kameramodus auf die Lautstärketasten drückt. So mache ich es immer und komme so sehr gut klar.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> wer bescheisst, der wird geächtet.





Bilch schrieb:


> , keiner, der bei der OCC teilnimmt, würde sich - da bin ich 100 % sicher – unehrenhaft benehmen,


Man muß halt für sich entscheiden ob man Gentleman oder Looser sein möchte.. .
Ganz sicher würde ich auch bei noch so strengen Regularien einen Weg finden unauffällig zu betrügen.
Das ist ja keine Kunst - das kann jeder.
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich es hier mit Ehrenmännern zu tun habe....


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> So mache ich es immer und komme so sehr gut klar.


ja, das kann meins auch - ich habe ganz viele wundervolle Aufnamen meiner Füße... .


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> ...die heute frei hat?


Jap die und keine andere



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich es hier mit Ehrenmännern zu tun habe...


Davon gehe ich auch aus es geht ja schließlich um die Ehre



GrußFrank


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ja, das kann meins auch - ich habe ganz viele wundervolle Aufnamen meiner Füße... .


Ich denke, dass ich für alle hier spreche, wenn ich sage, dass du dafür einen eigenen Thread aufmachen solltest, die Fotos dort präsentierst und beschreibst in welcher Situation das Bild entstand.


----------



## Bilch (23. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich für alle hier spreche, wenn ich sage, dass du dafür einen eigenen Thread aufmachen solltest, die Fotos dort präsentierst und beschreibst in welcher Situation das Bild entstand.


Dafür gibt es andere Foren


----------



## Niklas32 (23. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Man muß halt für sich entscheiden ob man Gentleman oder Looser sein möchte.. .
> Ganz sicher würde ich auch bei noch so strengen Regularien einen Weg finden unauffällig zu betrügen.
> Das ist ja keine Kunst - das kann jeder.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich es hier mit Ehrenmännern zu tun habe....


Natürlich. Definitiv ist betrügen immer möglich.
In meinem persönlichen Verständnis sorgt diese Regel auch nicht dafür, dass das Betrügen unmöglich ist, sondern eher dafür, dass sehr besondere Bilder entstehen. Einfach mal Bilder die nicht wie sonst immer nur den Fisch zeigen, sondern einen ganz anderen Blickwinkel auf das volle Geschehen.

Für mich persönlich wäre die Vorstellung diese Regel zu diskutieren durchaus denkbar. Mal sehen was die anderen beiden Mitglieder des OCC-Teams sagen.
Für mich persönlich würde es keinen Unterschied machen. Schon aus Prinzip würde ich alle Bilder mit Fisch und Combo machen.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Einfach mal Bilder die nicht wie sonst immer nur den Fisch zeigen, sondern einen ganz anderen Blickwinkel auf das volle Geschehen.


Das finde ich allerdings auch - ich liebe Fisch und Gerät Bilder.
Bin ich nur zu ungeschickt für.. .


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Art das zu sagen unterstütze ich nicht, gebe Dir aber recht, keiner, der bei der OCC teilnimmt, würde sich - da bin ich 100 % sicher – unehrenhaft benehmen, deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Kombo nicht unbedingt auf dem Bild sein muss.


Wovon redet ihr?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2022)

Für jeden startenden OCC-Teilnehmer schlage ich einen eigenen Caddie vor. Dieser könnte sich um die Fotoaufnahmen kümmern und während des Angelns Cohibas & Longdrinks anreichen. Zum Schleppen des bisschen Geraffels bzw. der Combo bräuchte man ihn freilich nicht aber trotzdem denke ich ist die Gelegenheit nun günstig. Ich jedenfalls wollte schon immer einen Caddie für meine Angelausflüge haben. Von daher erkundigt sich die OCC-Leitung am besten einmal nach etwaigen Fördertöpfen und stellt rechtzeitig die Anträge.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Ich bin dafür, das auf den Bildern auch die Combo zu sehen sein sollte. 

Es kann kein Zweifel an Ehre und Fairness der teilnehmenden Boardies bestehen, aber diese Praxis beugt allein schon solchen Gedanke vor. Man darf auch ruhig darauf hinweisen, daß diese Veranstaltung eine offene ist, und wir nicht wissen können, wie neue und bisher unbekannte Teilnehmer zu dieser Frage stehen.

Darüber hinaus hat sich im letzten Jahr gezeigt, das es keine grob unsittlichen Fangbilder mit Combo gab: Alle Teilnehmer wussten -wie jeder gute Angler- das das Gerät gerne mal in den Sand, den Dreck, auf die Steine fliegen darf, niemals aber die Kreatur. Ein weiterer, wichtiger Ausweis für Ehre und Fairness der OCV-Piloten,
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen warum es dieses Jahr anders sein sollte.

Oha, halt, da fällt mir gerade beim Schreiben ein Kompromiss ein:
Wie wäre es denn mit einer OCC2022 Erkennungskarte, als Vorlage zum Ausdrucken vom Team zur Verfügung gestellt? Ich glaube andere Veranstaltungen haben so etwas auch?

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Niklas32 (23. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einer OCC2022 Erkennungskarte, als Vorlage zum Ausdrucken vom Team zur Verfügung gestellt? Ich glaube andere Veranstaltungen haben so etwas auch?


So eine Karte die man beim Fotografieren vor den Fisch hält? Dann sieht man von dem kleinen Stichling ja gar nichts mehr


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2022)

Eine solche Karte oder alternativ Bankside Dreamer als mein Caddie fände ich passabel. Persönlich bin ich am ehesten für den Caddievorschlag.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Eine solche Karte oder alternativ Bankside Dreamer als mein Caddie fände ich passabel. Persönlich bin ich am ehesten für den Caddievorschlag.


Neuer Vorschlag: Wie wäre es stattdessen wenn Du *und* Bankside Dreamer als meine OCC Sänftenträger fungieren würdet? Der Weg zu meinen Angelstellen ist oft unwegsam, und hat mich bereits im letzten Jahr über Gebühr erschöpft.

Wir bräuchten dann noch zwei weitere Boardies, einen der Verpflegung und Vorräte für Dich und Banksy trägt, damit ihr bei Kräften  bleibt, sowie einen Grammophonträger damit ich auf dem Weg zum Swim Wagner bzw. Lady Gaga lauschen kann.


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, wir werden sehen müssen, was Bankside Dreamer dazu sagt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wir werden sehen müssen, was Bankside Dreamer dazu sagt.



Aufgrund eines kleinen Missgeschickes, beim Big Game Fishing vor Hallig Hooge, plagt mich ein altes Rückenleiden, als Sänftenträger falle ich damit leider aus. Wohl aber könnte ich mich des Grammophons annehmen MP3-Datein zum Angelplatz transportieren. Das müsste ich allerdings trotzdem vorher noch mit meinem Arzt besprechen.


----------



## Orothred (24. Januar 2022)

Ich werde dieses mal auch dabei sein, nachdem ich das letztes Jahr ja grandios verpasst habe. Die Kombo melde ich noch nach


----------



## Finke20 (24. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Dann sieht man von dem kleinen Stichling ja gar nichts mehr



Und dann musst du ihn überhaupt erstmal fangen. Also für mich ist das einer der Schwierigsten Fänge im letzten Jahr gewesen    .



Jungs mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich das hier stellenweise schon wieder alles lese. Mimi hier und mimi da , da gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung für. Nicht mitmachen und gut ist es.
Beim letzten mal ist es doch auch ohne Probleme gelaufen  . Lasst alles so wie es gewesen ist und wir haben alle viel spaß bei der wissenschaftlichen Erhebung  .


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Januar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Und dann musst du ihn überhaupt erstmal fangen. Also für mich ist das einer der Schwierigsten Fänge im letzten Jahr gewesen    .


Das glaube ich dir gern. 
Ich habe mir allerdings schon einen ausgefeilten Plan für Mission Stichling zurechtgelegt. Ob der Aufgehen wird, mal sehen


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Januar 2022)

So verehrte Mitstreiter dann werde ich euch auch mal meine Combo vorstellen.

Vorab, diese Combo hat leider noch nicht viel Mana tanken können, da sie bisher erst einen Fisch brachte. Letztes Jahr habe ich sie meist zum Stalken verwendet oder beim Feedern nebenbei für Karpfen abgelegt. Diese Jahr werde ich sie dann wohl sehr vielseitiger einsetzen. 
Es ist eine der wenigen Ruten die ich besitze die im mittleren Wurfgewichtsbereich angesiedelt ist. 

Es handelt sich um die Vermählung einer JRC Cocoon in 12ft und einer 1,5 LB Testkurve mit einer DAM Quick Impressa Pro 340 FS. Ich weiß auch nicht, irgendwie mag ich diese Combo und angele gern damit. Hoffentlich kann sie dieses Jahr mehr Fische fangen 














Ganz nebenbei oute ich mich schonmal als Angler der häufig mit zwei Ruten angeln wird und im Nachhinein jammert, dass es nicht an der OCC Combo gebissen hat. Viel zu gerne lege ich nämlich Ruten neben dem eigentlichen Angeln für einen Bonusfisch aus.


----------



## rippi (24. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines kleinen Missgeschickes, beim Big Game Fishing vor Hallig Hooge, plagt mich ein altes Rückenleiden, als Sänftenträger falle ich damit leider aus. Wohl aber könnte ich mich des Grammophons annehmen MP3-Datein zum Angelplatz transportieren. Das müsste ich allerdings trotzdem vorher noch mit meinem Arzt besprechen.


Hallig Hooge ist tatsächlich ein sehr unterschätzter Hotspot. Hast du es auch schonmal in diesen Rinnsalen zwischen den Warften mit Schwarzangeln auf Plattfisch probiert?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Hallig Hooge ist tatsächlich ein sehr unterschätzter Hotspot. Hast du es auch schonmal in diesen Rinnsalen zwischen den Warften mit Schwarzangeln auf Plattfisch probiert?



Nur beim praktizierten Buttpetten aber meine Füße sind immerhin schwarz. Zählt das auch?


----------



## Orothred (24. Januar 2022)

Die Kombo meiner Wahl wäre die Balzer Double Strike Light-Feeder/Pose 3,30m zusammen mit einer Daiwa Black Widow BR LT 3000.

Nun möchte ich das allerdings kurz bestätigt haben, dass das nutzen dieser Rute regelkonform ist. Sie hat sowohl eine Feederspitze (0 - 75g), als auch eine Posenspitze (2 - 26g). So gesehen hätte ich also mehr Möglichkeiten. Wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Nuesse (24. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Die Kombo meiner Wahl wäre die Balzer Double Strike Light-Feeder/Pose 3,30m zusammen mit einer Daiwa Black Widow BR LT 3000.
> 
> Nun möchte ich das allerdings kurz bestätigt haben, dass das nutzen dieser Rute regelkonform ist. Sie hat sowohl eine Feederspitze (0 - 75g), als auch eine Posenspitze (2 - 26g). So gesehen hätte ich also mehr Möglichkeiten. Wie sieht das aus?


Hecht 100 hat auch eine Doppelspitzen Combo ,dürfte also konform sein .


----------



## Orothred (24. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Hecht 100 hat auch eine Doppelspitzen Combo ,dürfte also konform sein .



Ja, aber das sind nur unterschiedliche Testkurven, bei mir sinds ja zwei verschiedene Einsatzmöglichkeiten der gleichen Rute


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Die Kombo meiner Wahl wäre die Balzer Double Strike Light-Feeder/Pose 3,30m zusammen mit einer Daiwa Black Widow BR LT 3000.
> 
> Nun möchte ich das allerdings kurz bestätigt haben, dass das nutzen dieser Rute regelkonform ist. Sie hat sowohl eine Feederspitze (0 - 75g), als auch eine Posenspitze (2 - 26g). So gesehen hätte ich also mehr Möglichkeiten. Wie sieht das aus?


Alles ok  .
Das hatten wir letztes Jahr auch.
Egal wieviel Spitzen,wenn sie zur Rute gehören.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Januar 2022)

Ich zitiere hierzu nochmal Andals Beitrag von 2021


Orothred schrieb:


> Die Kombo meiner Wahl wäre die Balzer Double Strike Light-Feeder/Pose 3,30m zusammen mit einer Daiwa Black Widow BR LT 3000.
> 
> Nun möchte ich das allerdings kurz bestätigt haben, dass das nutzen dieser Rute regelkonform ist. Sie hat sowohl eine Feederspitze (0 - 75g), als auch eine Posenspitze (2 - 26g). So gesehen hätte ich also mehr Möglichkeiten. Wie sieht das aus?




Beitrag im Thema 'One Combo Challenge - OCC' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/one-combo-challenge-occ.352089/post-5129682


----------



## Orothred (24. Januar 2022)

Danke euch, dann bin ich mit genannter Kombo am Start


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Danke euch, dann bin ich mit genannter Kombo am Start


Dann noch mindestens ein Foto bitte.


----------



## Orothred (24. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Dann noch mindestens ein Foto bitte.



Das kommt auf jeden Fall die Tage


----------



## Trotta (24. Januar 2022)

Dieses Mal ganz pragmatisch fürs kleine Handgepäck im ÖPNV:
Die 11ft John Wilson Avon Quiver Travel mit einer Daiwa GS BR LT 4000-C


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Das kommt auf jeden Fall die Tage


Ok. 

Und nur nochmal zur Info für alle. Ich nehme immer erst die vollständige Anmeldung in die Liste auf. Also nicht wundern, wenn ihr erst dann auftaucht, wenn alles eingereicht ist.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Januar 2022)

Hier ist meine Combo für 2022:

Rute: Savage Gear Salt 1DFR Slow Jigging Länge 2,03 Meter, Wurfgewicht: 60 bis 140 Gramm
Rolle: Savage Gear SGS6 4000


----------



## MS aus G (24. Januar 2022)

Ich werde in diesem Jahr auch teilnehmen!

Zur Combo muss ich mir noch ein paar Gedanken machen, aber es wird schon was "lustiges" bei raus kommen!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Januar 2022)

*Das Dreigestirn hat sich beraten, da einige ein Problem mit Fischfoto und Combo haben, entschieden wir uns für eine offizielle OCC-Erkennungsmarke 2022. Diese MUSS mit auf dem Fischbild zu sehen sein. Wer will, darf auch weiterhin seine Rute mit danebenlegen und seine Fänge durch tolle Bilder vom Wasser, Geschichten und Erfahrungen untermauern. Die OCC-Erkennungsmarke wird am 24. Februar 2022 online gehen, sodass jeder genug Zeit vorm Start hat, diese zu Hause oder im Copyshop auszudrucken und zu laminieren.

Euer OCC Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32 *


----------



## Orothred (24. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> *Das Dreigestirn hat sich beraten, da einige ein Problem mit Fischfoto und Combo haben, entschieden wir uns für eine offizielle OCC-Erkennungsmarke 2022. Diese MUSS mit auf dem Fischbild zu sehen sein. Wer will, darf auch weiterhin seine Rute mit danebenlegen und seine Fänge durch tolle Bilder vom Wasser, Geschichten und Erfahrungen untermauern. Die OCC-Erkennungsmarke wird am 24. Februar 2022 online gehen, sodass jeder genug Zeit vorm Start hat, diese zu Hause oder im Copyshop auszudrucken und zu laminieren.
> 
> Euer OCC Team 2022
> Forelle74
> ...



Das löst zwar das grundsätzliche Problem nicht, dass damit nicht festgestellt werden kann, mit welcher Kombo der Fisch gefangen wurde, aber.....das kann sowieso nicht festgestellt werden. Ich kann ja jede Rute aufs Foto legen. Insofern -> Erkennungsmarke ist immerhin einheitlich, und ich geh sowieso nicht davon aus, dass hier jemand bescheißt, weil das wäre abgrundtief veraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachtenswert!


----------



## Trotta (24. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> *Das Dreigestirn hat sich beraten, da einige ein Problem mit Fischfoto und Combo haben, entschieden wir uns für eine offizielle OCC-Erkennungsmarke 2022. Diese MUSS mit auf dem Fischbild zu sehen sein. Wer will, darf auch weiterhin seine Rute mit danebenlegen und seine Fänge durch tolle Bilder vom Wasser, Geschichten und Erfahrungen untermauern. Die OCC-Erkennungsmarke wird am 24. Februar 2022 online gehen, sodass jeder genug Zeit vorm Start hat, diese zu Hause oder im Copyshop auszudrucken und zu laminieren.
> 
> Euer OCC Team 2022
> Forelle74
> ...


Oh, das werden dann aber bestimmt schöne Bilder. Vielleicht lassen sich auch ein paar attraktive Sponsoren für die Erkennungsmarke gewinnen: FTM, Profi Blinker oder Granu Fink? 
Können wir es bitte wenigstens so regeln, dass fakultativ Combo ODER Erkennungsmarke verwendet werden kann?


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Januar 2022)

Wer beschxxst, wird geteert und gefedert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Combo ODER Erkennungsmarke verwendet werden kann?



Marke muss und Kombo kann mit dazu......
Entweder oder wäre sinnvoll!


----------



## rippi (24. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wer beschxxst, wird geteert und gefedert.


Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, einem Betrüger die RippiRappa-Stecknadel, für besonders unwertvolle Beiträge zu verleihen.


----------



## Trotta (24. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Marke muss *und Kombo kann mit dazu......
> Entweder oder wäre sinnvoll!


Eben!


----------



## hanzz (24. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> geteert


mit Brassenschleim



Gert-Show schrieb:


> gefedert


mit Barben Käse Spezial Futter


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Januar 2022)

Im weiter oben angesprochenen Stichlingfall ist es dann übrigens auch möglich die Marke als Abhakmatte zu missbrauchen


----------



## daci7 (24. Januar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> mit Brassenschleim
> 
> 
> mit Barben Käse Spezial Futter


Geteert mit Monstercrab,  gefedert mit Sonubaits cheesy garlic


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Januar 2022)

Erst mal vorweg: Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass irgendjemand betrügen will und wird. Allen kann man es so oder so leider nicht recht machen. Von Sponsoren haben wir nie etwas gesagt, lieber Trotta ... Und wenn jemand betrügen will, dann kann und wird er es auch leider. Aber mit der Marke kann man sich sicher sein, dass die Fische in diesem Jahr und nicht schon vorher gefangen wurden. Ob ein Fisch mit einer anderen Combo gefangen wurde, lässt sich nur feststellen, wenn man mit dabei ist. Schließlich kann jeder ja die Rute einfach danebenlegen. Und zu den Bildern: Das Fangbild mit der Marke dient zur Einreichung für die wissenschaftliche Liste. Jedem steht es frei, natürlich möglichst viele schöne Bilder von der Combo im Einstatz und vom Angeltag zu machen. Finke20 hat zum Beispiel letztes Jahr sehr tolle Erlebnisberichte vom Wasser und über seine Fänge hochgeladen. Dieses machen die OCC aus, wie ich finde.


----------



## Trotta (24. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Erst mal vorweg: Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass irgendjemand betrügen will und wird. Allen kann man es so oder so leider nicht recht machen. Von Sponsoren haben wir nie etwas gesagt, lieber Trotta ... Und wenn jemand betrügen will, dann kann und wird er es auch leider. Aber mit der Marke kann man sich sicher sein, dass die Fische in diesem Jahr und nicht schon vorher gefangen wurden. Ob ein Fisch mit einer anderen Combo gefangen wurde, lässt sich nur feststellen, wenn man mit dabei ist. Schließlich kann jeder ja die Rute einfach danebenlegen. Und zu den Bildern: Das Fangbild mit der Marke dient zur Einreichung für die wissenschaftliche Liste. Jedem steht es frei, natürlich möglichst viele schöne Bilder von der Combo im Einstatz und vom Angeltag zu machen. Finke20 hat zum Beispiel letztes Jahr sehr tolle Erlebnisberichte vom Wasser und über seine Fänge hochgeladen. Dieses machen die OCC aus, wie ich finde.


Ich dachte, die OCC war mal als lockere Spaßveranstaltung geplant?* 
Andere werden das anders sehen, aber ich werde hier sicher nicht an einer Veranstaltung teilnehmen, für die ich eine "laminierte, offizielle Erkennungsmarke" brauche.  

*Dieses macht die OCC aus, wie ich finde.


----------



## Minimax (24. Januar 2022)

Ach herrje, das ist doch wieder sone Killefittdiskussion- und war es auch schon vor der Marke.

Ich druck mir das Kärtchen aus, stecks mir in die Westentasche, und wenn ich ich was fange kommts mit aufs Photo. Fertig.


----------



## Trotta (24. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach herrje, das ist doch wieder sone Killefittdiskussion- und war es auch schon vor der Marke.
> 
> Ich druck mir das Kärtchen aus, stecks mir in die Westentasche, und wenn ich ich was fange kommts mit aufs Photo. Fertig.


Ich glaube, der einzige, der mit der bestehenden Regel ein Problem hatte war rippi.

Ist dann natürlich auch prima für Norbert, wenn er zweimal hinhalten darf. Einmal mit Erkennungsmarke für den Fangthread und einmal hübsch arrangiert für den Erlebnisbericht.

Für mich fühlt es sich mit "Erkennungsmarke" eben nicht mehr nach Spaß an. Eine perönliche Sache. Übrigens wäre mir der unwahrscheinliche Fall, dass hier wirklich jemand fürs Ergebnis betrügen sollte, auch herzlich gleichgültig.

Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Spaß und eine erfolgreiche Teilnahme!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Januar 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die OCC war mal als lockere Spaßveranstaltung geplant?*
> Andere werden das anders sehen, aber ich werde hier sicher nicht an einer Veranstaltung teilnehmen, für die ich eine "laminierte, offizielle Erkennungsmarke" brauche.
> 
> *Dieses macht die OCC aus, wie ich finde.



Lieber Trotta ,
die OCC ist und wird für mich auf jeden Fall Spaß und Freude bringen. Es geht darum, eine schöne Zeit am Wasser zu haben, ein paar Fische zu fangen, sich auf das Wesentliche konzentireren, da man in der Regel nur mit einer Rutencombo losfährt. Daran ändert auch nichts, ob ich nun eine ausgedruckte Marke mit dabei habe oder auch nicht. Da aber einige Probleme mit Rutenbild plus Fisch haben, ist die Marke eine Hilfestellung, um schnell und unkompliziert das Foto zu machen. An dem Grundgedanken von Andal ändert sich meiner Meinung nach nichts. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Marke die Freude an der OCC mindert. Denn jeder kann mit oder ohne Marke eine schöne Zeit draußen erleben. Und darum geht es doch: Hauptsache mal rauskommen, abschalten, die Natur genießen und seine Fangfreude mit anderen teilen...


----------



## Orothred (24. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich druck mir das Kärtchen aus, stecks mir in die Westentasche, und wenn ich ich was fange kommts mit aufs Photo. Fertig.



Damit ist alles gesagt


----------



## Skott (24. Januar 2022)

Ach herje,

irgendwas irritiert mich hier gerade völlig, da läuft gefühlt etwas aus dem Ruder....!!!!!
Ich hatte mich 2021 angemeldet, konnte aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht teilnehmen...

Ich habe aber hier im AB alles online hautnah verfolgt, hatte Spass und Freude, auch bei dem Kopf an Kopf-Rennen und kann mich trotz der ganzen Dramatik am 
Schluss auf der Zielgeraden überhaupt nicht erinnern (man kann mich gerne eines besseren belehren), dass jemals auch nur im entferntesten der Verdacht nach
Beschiss oder etwas Ähnlichen aufkam...

Die OCC 2022 hat noch nicht begonnen und schon zerreißt man sich die Mäuler über mögliche, aber ungelegte Eier.

Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Mal aktiv teilnehmen, habe aber unter diesen Umständen wirklich im Moment keine Lust mehr.
Die alte OCC 2021 ließ sich entspannt verfolgen und machte Spass, weil es nur um Fänge und nicht in jedem 2. Beitrag um Regularien ging.

Ich befürchte, dass das dieses Mal anders wird...

Im Übrigen empfinde ich es ein bißchen so, dass hier einige dabei sind, gerade das Vermächtnis von Andal zu zerfleischen.

Deshalb ziehe ich mich hier zurück, bzw. starte erst gar nicht und schlüpfe in die wohlige Geborgenheit des Ükels...


----------



## -Michael- (24. Januar 2022)

Ich finde, man sollte die Regeln des letzten Jahres belassen.
Die Ausweitung des Zeitraumes ist meiner Meinung nach ok.

Eine Erkennungsmarke wie bei den Wettbewerben der diversen Angelmagazine ist meiner Meinung nach eine gravierende Änderung.

Was ist dann die nächste Änderung?
Wird 2023 der Fänger der meisten Arten mit dem Gewinn einer Angel „belohnt“?

Ich bin dafür die Regeln des letzten Jahres zu belassen.

Mfg


----------



## Moringotho (24. Januar 2022)

sers,

ich konnte ja letztes jahr gesundheitlich auch nur paar stunden ans wasser.
hoffe aber das es dieses jahr evt besser wird.

ich finde die idee mit der marke gar nicht schlecht.
grade für mich, mit doch einigen bewegungseinschränkungen, ist es sicher leichter eine marke auf meine matte zu kleben statt
jedesmal noch zu versuchen die rute und rolle richtig mit ins bild zu rücken.

ansonsten gebe ich Skott aber recht. einige sollten mal ein bisschen runter fahren...

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Im Übrigen empfinde ich es ein bißchen so, dass hier einige dabei sind, gerade das Vermächtnis von @Andal zu zerfleischen.


Dieser Meinung würde ich mich voll und ganz anschließen. Letztes Jahr hat doch alles wunderbar geklappt. Die Ruten liegen im Halter, der Fisch darunter/daneben in der Hand/auf der Matte. So war die Andalsche OCC geplant und ist doch so auch gelaufen. Wenn dann einer kein Foto mit seiner Combo machen will oder kann, dann muß er sich was einfallen lassen das es klappt. Und dieser Hickhack ums betrügen, wenn ich den ganzen Sch.... lese, um was geht es euch eigentlich?? Sind hier alles nur noch betrügerische Kollegen unterwegs??

Ich müßte mir jetzt extra einen Drucker kaufen um die Zettelage auszudrucken, Einschweißen wäre vielleicht möglich, da müßte ich mal schauen.


----------



## zokker (24. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ach herje,
> 
> irgendwas irritiert mich hier gerade völlig, da läuft gefühlt etwas aus dem Ruder....!!!!!
> Ich hatte mich 2021 angemeldet, konnte aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht teilnehmen...
> ...



Na da bist du doch ganz vorne mit dabei ...


----------



## Trotta (24. Januar 2022)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> ich konnte ja letztes jahr gesundheitlich auch nur paar stunden ans wasser.
> hoffe aber das es dieses jahr evt besser wird.
> ...


'Nabend,
gegen die Marke als Alternative für die, die sich mit dem Combo-Foto schwertun, hab ich ich auch gar nichts einzuwenden, hatte ich weiter oben selbst so vorgeschlagen. Mir gefällt nur diese bürokratisierende, generelle Beweispflicht nicht. Es geht ja hier nicht um einen Youtube-Cup an dessen Ende ein Bass-Boat als Gewinn steht.

Ansonsten möchte ich hier bitte niemanden die Stimmung versauen, und @ Skott schon gar nicht davon abhalten an der OCC teilzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas. (24. Januar 2022)

letztes Jahr hat sich keiner beschwert, ich mache zwar dieses Jahr nicht mit, finde aber wer mit den regeln von Andal nicht klar kommt sollte es seinlassen bei der OCC mit zu machen.
es wir ja keiner gezwungen.


Andal schrieb:


> *Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach*:
> 
> Die Challenge läuft vom 01. April bis zum 30. August 2021
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason (24. Januar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> letztes Jahr hat sich keiner beschwert, ich mache zwar dieses Jahr nicht mit, finde aber wer mit den regeln von Andal nicht klar kommt sollte es seinlassen bei der OCC mit zu machen.
> es wir ja keiner gezwungen.


Bin deiner Meinung. Warum kann man es nicht so lassen, wie es war? War doch denkbar einfach.

Gruß Jason

Edit: Jetzt muss ich auch noch eine Plakette ziehen, wenn ich mitmachen will.


----------



## Bilch (24. Januar 2022)

Ich hoffe, dass die OCC etwas Lebendes ist!!! und lebende Sachen entwickeln und ändern sich. Wenn sie das nicht tun, sterben sie ab. Es ist also nichts Schlimmes, wenn wir hier diskutieren, ob man vlt. was verbessern oder optimieren könnte. Und die Debatte, die hier geführt wurde ist doch meistenteils sehr unterhaltsam.

Wenn jetzt jemand nur darum nicht teilnehmen will, weil ihm die aktualisierten Regeln nicht gefallen oder sogar darum, weil ihm die Meinungen anderen Teilnehmer nicht gefallen, der hat den Sinn der OCC einfach nicht begriffen.


----------



## daci7 (24. Januar 2022)

-Michael- schrieb:


> Was ist dann die nächste Änderung?
> Wird 2023 der Fänger der meisten Arten mit dem Gewinn einer Angel „belohnt“?


 Derjenige mit den wenigsten Arten muss dem Sieger seine Combo überlassen.
Das Ganze wird mit ein einer feierlichen Zeremonie gefilmt und bei YT verwurstet.


----------



## Los 2 (24. Januar 2022)

Guten Abend
Alles was hier so die letzten 6 Seiten geschrieben wurde, ist glaube ich nicht in Andals Sinne gewesen. Es war doch eigentlich als wissenschaftliche Erhebung gedacht und nicht als Wettbewerb. Und schon im Vorfeld der Gedanke es könnte jemand schummeln verbietet sich doch von selber, es geht hier auch ein Stück weit um Andals Andenken. Wenn aber schon solche Gedanken aufkommen, sollte man überlegen die ganze Sache vielleicht nicht durch zu führen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Januar 2022)

Da es zu wilden Diskussionen sorgt, eine kleine Marke mit ans Wasser zu nehmen, habe ich mal eine Abstimmung eröffnet:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/occ-2022-abstimmung-foto-mit-rute-und-oder-marke.354854/

Dann wissen wir, was die Mehrheit will und können danach weiter überlegen, was zu tun ist...


----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Januar 2022)

Oh man oh man,
was für ein Palaver. Wer mit den Regeln von Andal nicht einverstanden ist, braucht doch nicht mitzumachen.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2022)

Jungens - kommt doch mal runter.. .
Es wird doch niemand gezwungen ein Kärtchen zu verwenden - Rutenbilder sind doch viel schöner.
So ein Kärtchen kann aber für Leute wie mich oder Moringotho  ganz praktisch sein.
Ich verspreche hoch und heilig zu versuchen erstklassige Rute/Fisch Bilder zu machen.. .
Aber ob die Rute auf dem Bild ist oder nicht, ändert doch garnix...
Alles kein Grund beleidigt zu sein oder gar zu streiten..


----------



## Bilch (24. Januar 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Alles was hier so die letzten 6 Seiten geschrieben wurde, ist glaube ich nicht in Andals Sinne gewesen. Es war doch eigentlich als wissenschaftliche Erhebung gedacht und nicht als Wettbewerb. Und schon im Vorfeld der Gedanke es könnte jemand schummeln verbietet sich doch von selber, es geht hier auch ein Stück weit um Andals Andenken. Wenn aber schon solche Gedanken aufkommen, sollte man überlegen die ganze Sache vielleicht nicht durch zu führen.





kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Oh man oh man,
> was für ein Palaver. Wer mit den Regeln von Andal nicht einverstanden ist, braucht doch nicht mitzumachen.


Sag mir bitte, was wird sich denn so drastisch verändern, dass es nicht mehr in Andals Sinne ist? Die Grundregeln sind doch gleich geblieben. Und übrigens ist die OCC keine Religion, wo man nichts ändern und an nichts zweifeln darf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

*Hier einfach abstimmen bitte!
Dann erübrigt sich diese "Diskussion"!*




Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Da es zu wilden Diskussionen sorgt, eine kleine Marke mit ans Wasser zu nehmen, habe ich mal eine Abstimmung eröffnet:
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/occ-2022-abstimmung-foto-mit-rute-und-oder-marke.354854/
> 
> Dann wissen wir, was die Mehrheit will und können danach weiter überlegen, was zu tun ist...


----------



## Skott (24. Januar 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Ansonsten möchte ich hier bitte niemanden die Stimmung versauen, und @ Skott schon gar nicht davon abhalten an der OCC teilzunehmen.


Keine Sorge Trotta , das tust du nicht!

Aber, um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich habe Probleme mit diesen ständigen Neuerungen...

Ich ging 2017 in den Ruhestand, die letzten 20 Berufsjahre habe ich mich zunehmend darüber geärgert, dass es junge, dynamische erfolglose neue Vorgesetzte gab, die meinten, ständig "das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen" und deshalb immer wieder "eine neue Sau durchs Dorf trieben"...

Das hat außer Unruhe nichts gebracht, im Gegenteil: der Krankenstand stieg, innerliche Kündigungen wurden ausgesprochen und die Menschlichkeit blieb auf der Strecke. Neid und Mißgunst nahmen zu, Brüderlichkeit und Kameradschaft nahmen ab...

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt....

Ich sehe und befürchte Parallelen, das fände ich sehr schade.

2021 ist so schön und ohne böse Verdachstmomente und Unruhen gelaufen, jeder hat jedem gratuliert und alles gegönnt, das war wirklich schön... 
  
Die Vorzeichen 2022 lassen mich das nicht glauben, eher zweifeln...


----------



## Los 2 (24. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte, was wird sich denn so drastisch verändern, dass es nicht mehr in Andals Sinne ist? Die Grundregeln sind doch gleich geblieben. Und übrigens ist die OCC keine Religion, wo man nichts ändern und an nichts zweifeln darf.


Es sind doch nicht die Regeln, es ist diese Diskussion hier, die wie ich glaube nicht in Andals Sinne ist


----------



## Minimax (24. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ach herje,
> 
> irgendwas irritiert mich hier gerade völlig, da läuft gefühlt etwas aus dem Ruder....!!!!!
> Ich hatte mich 2021 angemeldet, konnte aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht teilnehmen...
> ...


Ach, lieber Skott, liebe Mitboardies,

Ich wäre da garnicht so empfindlich. Es gibt halt unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erwartungen an die OCC, und die werden nun mal lauter mal leiser diskutiert.
Andal hätt gesagt: Wo Menschen sind, da menschelts. Und er war ner zünftigen Debatte ja auch nie abgeneigt. Übrigens weiss ich garnicht, ob es ihm so recht gewesen wäre, nun alles was er zur OCC gesagt hat in Stein zu meisseln und das ganze zu einem hochheiligen Andalgedächtnisgottesdienst strikter Observanz jetzt und immerdar zu erklären.
Er wollte ja mit der OCC ja auch Leben und was Neues ins AB bringen, und war ja auch selbst offen für Neues.
Auf der anderen Seite hat er ja bei seiner OCC ne ganz klare Linie verfolgt, hat gesagt wie ers machen möchte- und dann haben wir auch drüber geratscht, aber letztendlich seine Entscheidungen respektiert. Und genauso wurden die Entscheidungen des Nachfolgeteams immer, manchmal auch mit Stirnrunzeln akzeptiert.

Wenn jetzt das diesjährigen Team das als "Rechtsnachfolger" auch so macht, und ihre Interpretation der OCC, dann gebietet es die Fairness auch ihnen den selben Respekt entgegenzubringen wie Andal oder uns Interimsteam (wofür ich nochmal herzlich danke sage)

Stillstand und Erstarrung wären dem alten Grantler ein Gräuel gewesen, nicht die Diskussion. Und irgendwie müssen wir uns jadie Zeit bis zum Startschuss vertreiben,

schauen mer mal, dann sehn wia scho,
Minimax

Achso, und wo wir gerade dabei sind: was ist eigentlich mit unberingten, also rollenlosen Ruten. Wären die statthaft? Dad hab ich mich das letzte Jahr die ganze OCC gefragt, ich wollte aber aus Eigeninteresse keine Diskussion lostreten.


----------



## Bilch (24. Januar 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Es sind doch nicht die Regeln, es ist diese Diskussion hier, die wie ich glaube nicht in Andals Sinne ist


Ach so. Der weiße Mann spricht einfach zu viel, man darf sich dabei nicht zu viele Gedanken machen ...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Trotta , das tust du nicht!
> 
> Aber, um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich habe Probleme mit diesen ständigen Neuerungen...
> 
> ...



Lieber Skott

Neuerungen sind nicht immer schlecht. Veränderungen können auch Gutes mit sich bringen. Auch beim Angeln gibt es immer wieder Veränderungen. Zum Beispiel elektronische Bissanzeiger, Boilies, Gummifische, Futterboote etc. Man muss nicht alles gutheißen. Aber viele möchten diese Dinge heute nicht mehr missen. Im Vorfeld der OCC 2021 gab es auch rege Diskussionen. Soll man alles nicht öffentlich machen wegen der P...? Was ist, wenn jemand im Ausland viele Fische fängt? Wie handhaben wir es, wenn eine Rute bricht? Was ist mit Hybriden? Da wurde viel und angeregt drüber geschrieben. Im Endeffekt war die OCC dann aber während des Zeitraums sehr ruhig und gesittet und alle Bedenken haben sich in Luft aufgelöst. Ich bin mir auch jetzt sicher, dass wir nun viel diskutieren, reden und schreiben, aber im Endeffekt auch die OCC 2022 sehr gesittet und toll abläuft. Und selbst Andal hat nicht alles in Stein gemeißelt und war für Änderungen nach der ersten OCC offen. Ich möchte ihn hier noch mal zitieren: "_haut’s rein und meldet euch zu diesem Spaß an!" _Lasst uns alle hier einfach eine schöne Zeit bei der OCC 2022 erleben. Das hätte Andal sicher gewollt.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Orothred (24. Januar 2022)

So....alle mal durchatmen und den Spaß an der Sache wieder einkehren lassen. Ich hoffe, dass hier alles fertig diskutiert ist, wenn der Spaß anfängt


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Geteert mit Monstercrab,  gefedert mit Sonubaits cheesy garlic


Das nimmt ja hier Ausmaße an...Contenance liebe Mitstreiter. Bitte geduldet euch, bis ich das Buchenfeuer unter dem Teerkessel gezündelt habe.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Januar 2022)

Sind wohl viele „unterangelt“ hier. Wird Zeit, dass die OCC startet


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Januar 2022)

Man hier ist ja was los, ich denke das ist der Aufregung und Vorfreudegeschuldet und wird sich wieder legen



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Sind wohl viele „unterangelt“ hier. Wird Zeit, dass die OCC startet


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen

Die Abstimmung die gestartet wurde sieht ja schon recht gut aus und ich finde mit Marke oder mit Kombo eine gute Wahl.
Da wir ja hier alle Gentelman sind, aus Spaß an der Freude teilnehmen glaube ich nicht das hier jemand betrügen will und wie schon
geschrieben der der betrügt wird geteert und gefedert 

Ich persöhnlich freu mich schon auf meine Bestellungen die hier bald bei mir eintrudeln um zu Angeln wie schon lange nicht mehr
mal sehen was ihr davon halten werdet



Gruß Frank


----------



## Nuesse (24. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> "_haut’s rein und meldet euch zu diesem Spaß an!" _


Hallo , ich bin der Holger und ich bin auch dabei .

Rute ist eine Bullseye tip Whip 215cm 6-26gr 
Rolle Daiwa teez ,grösse weiß ich nicht ,sieht aus wie eine2500er.
Schnur ist auch drauf .


----------



## Minimax (24. Januar 2022)

Eigentlich hab ich ja schon an verschiedenen Stellen vollmundig, und lauthals hinausposaunt was meine Combo sein wird...
Aber nun bin ich doch wieder ins grübeln gekommen. Eigentlich wärs ja schön mit ner anderen anzutreten..hmmm...

Ausserdem muss ich mir noch einzwei Scheincombos überlegen, zwischen denen ich während der Anmeldephase hin und her switche um den Verwaltungsaufwand für das Team zu erhöhen.


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Januar 2022)

Ich werde die OCC-Combo morgen mal zum Hechtangeln mit Köfi ausführen, vleilleicht lernt sie ja etwas


----------



## Minimax (24. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich werde die OCC-Combo morgen mal zum Hechtangeln mit Köfi ausführen, vleilleicht lernt sie ja etwas


Es hat sich letztes Jahr sehr ausgezahlt, schon frühzeitig und vor Beginn mit der Combo zu trainieren. So kannte man die Combo in und auswendig, und der Gerät war randvoll mit Mana.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Hallo , ich bin der Holger und ich bin auch dabei .
> 
> Rute ist eine Bullseye tip Whip 215cm 6-26gr
> Rolle Daiwa teez ,grösse weiß ich nicht ,sieht aus wie eine2500er.
> Schnur ist auch drauf .


Das freut mich sehr! Bin sehr gespannt...


----------



## honig-im-kopf (24. Januar 2022)

also bei dem geschiss hier im vorfeld - vergeht einem die lust, ich bin raus.


----------



## Finke20 (24. Januar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich mache zwar dieses Jahr nicht mit



Das finde ich jetzt aber schade, da habe ich ja keinen mehr mit dem ich ein wenig frotzeln kann  und das ist doch schön lustig gewesen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Achso, und wo wir gerade dabei sind: was ist eigentlich mit unberingten, also rollenlosen Ruten. Wären die statthaft? Dad hab ich mich das letzte Jahr die ganze OCC gefragt, ich wollte aber aus Eigeninteresse keine Diskussion lostreten.



Minimax Ich finde, dass auch unberingte, rollenlose Ruten erlaubt sein dürften. Aber vermutlich beginnt gleich eine neue Diskussion. Eigentlich müsste man bei ner Unberingten noch Bonuspunkte bekommen. Schließlich ist es schwierig damit einen Wels, Hering, Dorsch oder Thunfisch zu fangen. Die fehlende Rolle kann man sich ja imaginär denken…


----------



## Nuesse (24. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Minimax Ich finde, dass auch unberingte, rollenlose Ruten erlaubt sein dürften. Aber vermutlich beginnt gleich eine neue Diskussion. Eigentlich müsste man bei ner Unberingten noch Bonuspunkte bekommen. Schließlich ist es schwierig damit einen Wels, Hering, Dorsch oder Thunfisch zu fangen. Die fehlende Rolle kann man sich ja imaginär denken…


Ich finde wir sollten nur Tenkaras zulassen .


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> @Minimax Ich finde, dass auch unberingte, rollenlose Ruten erlaubt sein dürften. Aber vermutlich beginnt gleich eine neue Diskussion. Eigentlich müsste man bei ner Unberingten noch Bonuspunkte bekommen. Schließlich ist es schwierig damit einen Wels, Hering, Dorsch oder Thunfisch zu fangen. Die fehlende Rolle kann man sich ja imaginär denken…







Also wo ist das Problem mit großen Fischen


Gruß Frank


----------



## BaFO (24. Januar 2022)

Na da möchte ich mich doch auch mal melden....

Ich werde mich gerne anmelden, bei der Combo bin ich mir aber noch alles andere als sicher: Die vom letzten Jahr wird es (ohne Rutenumbau nicht mehr), soll ich mir ganz neu eine aufbauen oder endlich der honiggelben Sportex einen Ringsatz spendieren?!
Die Rolle weiß ich auch noch nicht...was klassisches, die Tica Lesertest-Rolle oder eine mit -Spule.....

Auf jeden Fall finde ich aber, dass man hier nicht alles zu sehr "über-regeln" sollte.
Das haben wir in D schon an so vielen Stellen. 
Die Marke finde ich, wenn sie optisch ansprechend gestaltet ist, eine schöne Idee. Aber gleichzeitig bin ich absoluter Fan von Combo+Fang Fotos...Will ja wissen, womit die Mitstreiter so fischen.
An einer zünftigen Diskussion hätte Andal sicher auch seinen Spaß gehabt, letztlich sollte an der OCC der Spaß und das Gedenken an Andal im Vordergrund stehen (meine Ansicht). Wenn jmd dann aber wg der Regeln nicht teilnehmen möchte, dann ist das eben so. 
So wie ich es sehe, schließt die OCC aber nicht das Angeln mit anderem Gerät aus, nur die Fische zählen dann nicht.

Vor allem sollte das Ganze aber auch keinen Wettbewerbscharakter erhalten, bestenfalls ein wenig freundlicher Ansporn durch die Fänge der Anderen. Ich denke, so lässt sich der ursprüngliche Charakter der OCC am besten bewahren.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall darauf und muss mir jz noch einige Gedanken über eine möglichst allroundtaugliche Combo zu machen.
LG Max


----------



## Minimax (24. Januar 2022)

BaFO schrieb:


> soll ich mir ganz neu eine aufbauen oder endlich der honiggelben Sportex einen Ringsatz spendieren?!


Neu aufbauen, neu aufbauen, neu aufbauen!


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Januar 2022)

BaFO schrieb:


> soll ich mir ganz neu eine aufbauen oder endlich der honiggelben Sportex einen Ringsatz spendieren?!


Beides dann Testfischen und sich doch für eine andere Kombo entscheiden


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas. (25. Januar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt aber schade, da habe ich ja keinen mehr mit dem ich ein wenig frotzeln kann  und das ist doch schön lustig gewesen.


 das ist das was ich auch vermissen werde.
aber die OCC 21 hat mir gezeigt was alles mit nur einer Combo möglich ist, allen voran du mit deinem Schäbigen Hässlichen Sperrmüll Teil  hast mit den vielen und Tollen Fängen einigen gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat (besonders mir). Toppen kann man das meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.
und da ich dieses Jahr viel weniger zeit habe als letztes und zu viele Ruten habe die ich fischen möchte, konzentriere ich mich auf große Fische und nicht auf viele.
aber ich halte deine Aktivitäten hier im Auge, und drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> gezeigt was alles mit nur einer Combo möglich ist, allen voran du mit deinem Schäbigen Hässlichen Sperrmüll Teil  hast mit den vielen und Tollen Fängen einigen gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat (besonders mir). Toppen kann man das meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.


Das noch zu toppen halte ich allerdings auch für fast nicht machbar - ist ein wenig wie mit Bellof und der Nordschleife oder Röhrl und dem Pikes Peak.. .
Man muss sich erstmal trauen mit solchem Gerät anzutreten...


----------



## Finke20 (25. Januar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Toppen kann man das meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.


Moin, also meinst Du man sollte auf dem Höhepunkt aufhören  .


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das noch zu toppen halte ich allerdings auch für fast nicht machbar


Das es schwer werden wird ist mir auch klar, es gibt den einen oder anderen Kandidaten, ich sage nur Bitterling. Ob man den nochmal fängt ist auch fraglich.
Aber anders gesehen , brauch man ja nur wieder an die Stellen fahren , wo man im letzten Jahr erfolgreich gewesen ist. Weil das Suchen der einzelnen Arten hat schon viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen.



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich dieses Jahr viel weniger zeit habe als letztes und zu viele Ruten habe die ich fischen möchte


Thomas. ich mach dir mal einen Vorschlag, wenn du zu viele Ruten hast, würde ich davon auch eine leihweise nehmen und die OCC bestreiten.
Ich glaube das ist es, ich habe eine (verrückte) Idee  .
Sollte sich jemand anderes von der Idee angesprochen fühlen, schreibt mir eine PN und mal sehen vielleicht ist da ja was dabei. Aber denkt bitte daran ich habe die höchsten Ansprüche, an das wissenschaftliche Arbeitsmaterial  und nicht das mir 


Thomas. schrieb:


> mit deinem Schäbigen Hässlichen Sperrmüll Teil


angeboten wird. Das habe ich selber .


----------



## Thomas. (25. Januar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Thomas. ich mach dir mal einen Vorschlag, wenn du zu viele Ruten hast, würde ich davon auch eine leihweise nehmen und die OCC bestreiten.


  der ist gut, mein Auto würde ich vielleicht verleihen aber nicht mein Angelzeugs


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Januar 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Spaß und eine erfolgreiche Teilnahme!


Moin, bleibt es jetzt dabei, dass du nicht teilnehmen möchtest Trotta? Aktuell sieht es laut Abstimmung ja nach Marke ODER Combo aus.


----------



## Trotta (25. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin, bleibt es jetzt dabei, dass du nicht teilnehmen möchtest Trotta? Aktuell sieht es laut Abstimmung ja nach Marke ODER Combo aus.


Marke ODER Combo ist absolut ok für mich, war ja auch mein Kompromissvorschlag im Eingangspost.


----------



## Bilch (25. Januar 2022)

Wenn möglich werde ich die Marke auf die Rute aufkleben


----------



## Trotta (25. Januar 2022)

Und ich werde gleich mal meine Fühler ausstrecken, um auszuloten, ob FTM, Profi Blinker oder Granu Fink sich als Sponsoren für den freien Platz auf meinem Rutengriff akquirieren lassen!


----------



## ollidi (25. Januar 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> ob FTM, Profi Blinker oder Granu Fink sich als Sponsoren für den freien Platz auf meinem Rutengriff akquirieren lassen!


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß sich auch das nette blau von Pfizer gut ervorh*HEBT*.


----------



## Trotta (25. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß sich auch das nette blau von Pfizer gut ervorh*HEBT*.


Pfft, die Travel Avon hat von Haus einen herrlich straffen Blank, da hängt nix durch.


----------



## Orothred (25. Januar 2022)

So, meine Anmeldung nochmal in vollständig:

*Rute: Balzer MK Double Strike Light-Feeder/Sbiro + Pose 3,30 0-75g/2-26g

Rolle: Daiwa Black Widow LT BR 3000*

Schnur: Is drauf 

Foto:


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> So, meine Anmeldung nochmal in vollständig:
> 
> *Rute: Balzer MK Double Strike Light-Feeder/Sbiro + Pose 3,30 0-75g/2-26g
> 
> ...


Nutzt du diese Futterspiralen mit Antenne häufiger?
Ich habe an einem heißen Sommertag mal mit so einem Ding geangelt. Beim Abkühlen in Wasser bin ich dann mal über den Platz geschwommen. Diese vermaledeite Antenne stand schön aufrecht auf dem Boden und die Spirale hatte sich etwas in den sandigen Grund gebohrt. Danach habe ich die Antenne erstmal abgekniffen.

Weiß jemand was der Vorteil davon sein soll? Ich meine, die verwendeten Vorfächer sind ja meist länger als die Antenne, weshalb es ja gegen Verwicklungen nicht so recht helfen sollte oder?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Januar 2022)

Ich melde dich gerne schon einmal an, bevor ich es verpasse. Rute und Rolle wird ausgewählt, wenn ich wieder in der Nähe meines tackles bin


----------



## MS aus G (25. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Minimax Ich finde, dass auch unberingte, rollenlose Ruten erlaubt sein dürften. Aber vermutlich beginnt gleich eine neue Diskussion. Eigentlich müsste man bei ner Unberingten noch Bonuspunkte bekommen. Schließlich ist es schwierig damit einen, Dorsch zu fangen.












Schwierig vielleicht, aber nicht unmöglich!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2022)

Dorsch Dabbing/Dipping ist ja mal was ganz Neues...
Sehr geil....


----------



## keinangelprofi (25. Januar 2022)

Bin auch wieder dabei!    Kombo muss ich noch raussuchen.
Warum soll das diesmal eigentlich so elend lange gehen? Wird dann nur extrem langatmig...naja, egal. Ich werd mich dann einfach zwischendrin ausklinken.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn möglich werde ich die Marke auf die Rute aufkleben


Eine gute Idee! ich denke allerdings, dass man das ja nicht zwingend auf Papier drucken und dann laminieren muss. Da gibts ja noch Shirts, Hoodies, Kappen und weitere Stücke aus der Angelbekleidung, die bedruckbar sind.
Dann kann ich vielleicht auch meine Tarnkleidung aufgeben...


----------



## Orothred (25. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nutzt du diese Futterspiralen mit Antenne häufiger?
> Ich habe an einem heißen Sommertag mal mit so einem Ding geangelt. Beim Abkühlen in Wasser bin ich dann mal über den Platz geschwommen. Diese vermaledeite Antenne stand schön aufrecht auf dem Boden und die Spirale hatte sich etwas in den sandigen Grund gebohrt. Danach habe ich die Antenne erstmal abgekniffen.
> 
> Weiß jemand was der Vorteil davon sein soll? Ich meine, die verwendeten Vorfächer sind ja meist länger als die Antenne, weshalb es ja gegen Verwicklungen nicht so recht helfen sollte oder?



Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab die, weil sie mir im Angelladen in den Korb gefallen sind  Keine Ahnung, was die unter Wasser tun und welche Vor- oder Nachteile sie haben, aber es beißt


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab die, weil sie mir im Angelladen in den Korb gefallen sind  Keine Ahnung, was die unter Wasser tun und welche Vor- oder Nachteile sie haben, aber es beißt


Ok. Na immerhin. Meine hat damals keinen Fisch gefangen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nutzt du diese Futterspiralen mit Antenne häufiger?
> Ich habe an einem heißen Sommertag mal mit so einem Ding geangelt. Beim Abkühlen in Wasser bin ich dann mal über den Platz geschwommen. Diese vermaledeite Antenne stand schön aufrecht auf dem Boden und die Spirale hatte sich etwas in den sandigen Grund gebohrt. Danach habe ich die Antenne erstmal abgekniffen.
> 
> *Weiß jemand was der Vorteil davon sein soll? Ich meine, die verwendeten Vorfächer sind ja meist länger als die Antenne, weshalb es ja gegen Verwicklungen nicht so recht helfen sollte oder?*


Dies ist vor allem dafür gedacht, dass die Futterspirale oder das Blei (solche gibt es ja auch) beim Einholen sich schneller Anhebt und deshalb weniger Hänger verursacht. Auch beim Auslegen hat es dadurch eine größere Auflage und rutscht im Idealfall nicht zwischen die Steine.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Januar 2022)

Ach ja und dem Gert-Show werde ich die Gewässer hier im RHM-Gebiet während der OCC natürlich nicht allein überlassen.


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Januar 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ach ja und dem Gert-Show werde ich die Gewässer hier im RHM-Gebiet während der OCC natürlich nicht allein überlassen.


Logisch! Du kannst mir ja hinterher schwimmen. 


Das werden auf jeden Fall legendäre Ansitze.


----------



## BaFO (26. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Astacus74 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Beides dann Testfischen und sich doch für eine andere Kombo entscheiden
> ...


Das sind beides wirklich super Antworten, nur ob mirs weiter hilft? 
Dann muss ich jz an die Blankauswahl....geht wohl in die Richtung "Meerforellenblank".

Ich werde schon was passendes finden und im besten Fall sogar alle Projekte fertigstellen.
LG Max


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2022)

Dann mal viel Spaß dieses Jahr bei der Challenge Leute, tight lines 
Hab den thread mit der Marke gelesen,ich fand die alte Regelung cool,aber als Zusatzoptionen die Marke ist ja auch ok.

Was ich persönlich eher vielleicht für 2023 trennen würde,Ufer & Boot.
Das sind doch schon wirklich 2 Welten wenn jemand 1 Jahr von Ufer mit so ner Combo fischt,oder vielleicht sogar komplett vom Boot oder zumindest öfter mal.
Find ich irgendwie nicht vergleichbar,da würde ich quasi 2 Kategorien öffen.
In jedem Fall aber euch allen viel Spaß und gute Fänge


----------



## Niklas32 (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß dieses Jahr bei der Challenge Leute, tight lines
> Hab den thread mit der Marke gelesen,ich fand die alte Regelung cool,aber als Zusatzoptionen die Marke ist ja auch ok.
> 
> Was ich persönlich eher vielleicht für 2023 trennen würde,Ufer & Boot.
> ...


Vielen Dank.

Ich glaube so groß sind die Unterschiede zumindest auf dem Festland nicht. Der größte Teil der heimischen Fischarten sind Friedfische, die meines Erachtens nach recht selten vom Boot aus befischt werden. 
Des weiteren ist es ja für den Artennachweis nicht notwenig einen Großfisch der jeweiligen Art zu präsentieren. Ich denke, dass es vom Ufer nicht viel schwieriger ist einen kleinen Hecht oder Barsch zu erwischen als vom Boot aus. 

Des weiteren Stelle ich mir eine solche Unterteilung schwierig vor. Die meisten mit Boot nutzen das wahrscheinlich ab und an mal für einen Hechtausflug oder ähnliches. Für die OCC muss man seine Angelei doch sowieso anpassen und um viele Arten erweitern. Meiner Meinung nach  ist es vom Ufer einfacher sich auf eine recht unbekannte Fischart einzustellen, da da nicht noch nebenbei mit dem Boot gekämpft werden muss.


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2022)

Also wenn ich mir das von letztem Jahr so anschaue,hatten doch die Ufer Leute gegen die Bootsfischer keinerlei Chance was die Artenvielfalt angeht.
Und das killt halt meiner Meinung nach den "Challenge" Gedanken etwas 
Ich zumindest würde niemals als Uferangler gegen Bootsleute fischen,oder umgekehrt.
Das macht finde ich einfach keinen Sinn


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich zumindest würde niemals als Uferangler gegen Bootsleute fischen,oder umgekehrt.


Wir fischen ja auch nicht gegeneinander sondern miteinander. 

Einfach um zu sehen was mit den gegebenen Umständen möglich ist, nur so zum Spaß.

Einfach so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Und das killt halt meiner Meinung nach den "Challenge" Gedanken etwas
> Ich zumindest würde niemals als Uferangler gegen Bootsleute fischen,oder umgekehrt.



Macht doch auch niemand.
Dies ist eine wissenschaftliche Erhebung mit Gemeinschaftscharakter.


----------



## Tokka (26. Januar 2022)

ich sehen für die OCC keinen Unterschied zwischen Boots- und Uferangelei. Schließlich zählt nicht die Größe, sondern nur die Spezies. Was für einen Fisch kann man denn nur oder fast nur vom Boot aus fangen?
Das einzige, was man überdenken könnte, wäre, ob man nur Süßwasserfische in die Wertung nimmt. Schliesslich haben wahrscheinlich die Meisten hier keinen einfachen Zugang zum Salzwasser und deren Bewohner. Aber das wurde letztes Jahr auch schon diskutiert, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
Andererseits ist Dabeisein auch genug und man nimmt ne Menge für sich mit. Tight lines!


----------



## Nuesse (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> "Challenge"


Die Challenge ist ja mit einer Rute möglichst viele verschiedene Fischarten
zu überlisten .

Solange niemand mit 8 Ruten rumtrollt ist mir das ziemlich egal ob jemand vom Boot fischt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Da aber einige Probleme mit Rutenbild plus Fisch haben, ist die Marke eine Hilfestellung, um schnell und unkompliziert das Foto zu machen.


Der Grund für die pers. Probleme liegen aber in der Waidgerechtigkeit.
Ich sehe keinen Vorteil bei einer Marke gegenüber einer Rute. 
Im Grunde die gleiche Belastung für den zurück zu setzenden Fisch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Derjenige mit den wenigsten Arten muss dem Sieger seine Combo überlassen.
> Das Ganze wird mit ein einer feierlichen Zeremonie gefilmt und bei YT verwurstet.


na na!
Du bist wohl scharf auf meine Coryllus Avelana


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> ch könnte mir vorstellen, daß sich auch das nette blau von Pfizer gut ervorh*HEBT*.


für extra steife Ruten


----------



## rippi (26. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Der Grund für die pers. Probleme liegen aber in der Waidgerechtigkeit.
> Ich sehe keinen Vorteil bei einer Marke gegenüber einer Rute.
> Im Grunde die gleiche Belastung für den zurück zu setzenden Fisch.


Ein bisschen hilft es wahrscheinlich schon. Kurz einstanzen und mit Kabelbinder an Kescherkopf und dann Foto wird es vielleicht richten. Alternativ bin ich auch am überlegen, ob ich einfach jeden gemeldeten Fisch, wenn erlaubt, auch entnehme und zusätzlich eine kleine One Pot Challenge mache und schaue, ob ich die Fische auch in bzw. mit nur einem Topf verwerten kann. Hätte den interessanten Nebeneffekt, mal Fischarten zu essen, die man nie wieder isst.


----------



## Niklas32 (26. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> für extra steife Ruten


Na wenn die mal nicht von der Frau für den Hausgebrauch einbehalten werden


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich zumindest würde niemals als Uferangler gegen Bootsleute fischen,oder umgekehrt.


bei der OCC fischen wir ja auch nicht gegen irgendjemanden
sondern für Andal


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bei der OCC fischen wir ja auch nicht gegen irgendjemanden
> sondern für Andal


Coryllus schon geschnitten?


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2022)

Naja...also bei aller Liebe,aber wenn ich an teilnehme, egal wie ich es denn nenne, dann habe ich den Anspruch auf ein für mich erfolgreiches Ergebnis mit dem ich zufrieden bin 
Dazu gehört für mich zumindest,dass ich mein Ergebnis mit dem der anderen Teilnehmern vergleiche.
Weil sonst macht das ganze Drumherum ja keinen Sinn,wenn man es rein als wissenschaftliche Erhebung sieht.Da braucht es nicht mehrere threads usw.,sondern jeder angelt für sich ohne groß übers Jahr herzuzeigen,und am Ende trägst man alles in Schriftform zusammen und wertet es aus.
Glaube das würde auch keinen Spaß machen 
Aber mir solls egal sein,ich nehme ja nicht teil.
Wie gesagt tight lines allen die mitmachen !


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Coryllus schon geschnitten?


yep, die liegt schon im Sulper


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das von letztem Jahr so anschaue,hatten doch die Ufer Leute gegen die Bootsfischer keinerlei Chance was die Artenvielfalt angeht.
> Und das killt halt meiner Meinung nach den "Challenge" Gedanken etwas
> Ich zumindest würde niemals als Uferangler gegen Bootsleute fischen,oder umgekehrt.
> Das macht finde ich einfach keinen Sinn


Ich darf betonen, dass ich keine einzige der dreißig Spezies letztes Jahr vom Boot aus gefangen hatte. Ich habe eben verschiedenste Gewässer und Regionen Deutschlands beangelt mit einer Combo.
Und es heißt *Challenge* (=Herausforderung), nicht *Competition*.


----------



## Orothred (26. Januar 2022)

Genau. Ich habe nicht die Absicht, hier irgendwie zu gewinnen oder so was. 30 Arten werd ich definitiv nicht schaffen, wenn ich 10 bekomme, bin ich mit mir zufrieden und hab meine persönliche Challenge geschafft


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show  Hast Du letztes Jahr gewonnen,oder wer war das ?
Falls ich mich da in der Einschätzung geirrt habe was die ersten Plätze und die Angelei vom Boot angeht tuts mir leid !
So richtig ausführlich lese ich hier meistens nur im Ükel.
Aber hatte es irgendwie so in Erinnerung,dass meistens wenn ich im OCC thread geschaut habe,die mit den vielen Catches auch oft am Boot zu sehen gewesen sind.
Dann war das aber wohl einfach falsch in Erinnerung behalten von mir.Also if so,my bad 

Edit: Wobei Moment mal !
Also wenn das keine competition sondern ne challenge is,dann gibts ja eigentlich gar keinen "Gewinner"


----------



## daci7 (26. Januar 2022)

Achja - eine Idee für alle, die Angst haben in der Hektik die Marke zu vergessen, den Fisch mit Marke nicht fotografieren zu können oder nicht korrekt händeln zu können:
Ein dezentes Tattoo auf den Handrücken und man kann im Prinzip jeden Fisch mit der nassen Hand halten, fotografieren und muss nicht mit dem Fuß dabei die Marke hochhalten!
Top!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Achja - eine Idee für alle, die Angst haben in der Hektik die Marke zu vergessen, den Fisch mit Marke nicht fotografieren zu können oder nicht korrekt händeln zu können:
> Ein dezentes Tattoo auf den Handrücken und man kann im Prinzip jeden Fisch mit der nassen Hand halten, fotografieren und muss nicht mit dem Fuß dabei die Marke hochhalten!
> Top!


ab ins Tatoostudio, jedes Jahr neu stechen lassen.

"In der Stadt">> boah ey Alter, geiles Tatoo haste. Wo lässt Du stechen ?


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k 
Kein Gewinner, richtig. Siehe zweiter Satz meiner Signatur.


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Edit: Wobei Moment mal !
> Also wenn das keine competition sondern ne challenge is,dann gibts ja eigentlich gar keinen "Gewinner"







Lo and behold, gentlemen, it was a schwere Geburt, but finally the Groschen has dropped!


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show  Du sorry,mit Handy online bei dieser Art von posts sehe ich die Signatur nicht.
Minimax Ich bin halt schon eher ein competition Typ, also wenn ich mitmachen würde,dann um was rauszuholen 

Sagt mal dem guten rhinefisher der soll uns beide dieses Jahr mal mit dem Boot auf die Weltmeere schiffen,dann machen wir uns beide ne passende Combo rdy,dann hätten wir auch Ambitionen auf den Thron 
Is ja noch bisschen bis man die Combos einreichen muss, vielleicht kann ich ja Überzeugungsarbeit leisten


----------



## KadeTTHH (26. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ein bisschen hilft es wahrscheinlich schon. Kurz einstanzen und mit Kabelbinder an Kescherkopf und dann Foto wird es vielleicht richten. Alternativ bin ich auch am überlegen, ob ich einfach jeden gemeldeten Fisch, wenn erlaubt, auch entnehme und zusätzlich eine kleine One Pot Challenge mache und schaue, ob ich die Fische auch in bzw. mit nur einem Topf verwerten kann. Hätte den interessanten Nebeneffekt, mal Fischarten zu essen, die man nie wieder isst.


Was verwertbar ist, wird selbstverständlich verwertet. Meist kann man ja anhand von Köder und Tackle bestimmen was man fängt, aber oftmals beißt halt auch was anderes an. Unter-, Übermaßig, geschützt, oder geschont gehen eh Postwendent zurück ins Nass. Selbstverständlich ohne Foto, da ich das Tier nicht unnötig länger belasten will. Ausnahme nur wenn ich nicht alleine Angel, dann kann der 2. Mann ja kurz knipsen, während ich abhake.   
Bekomme so zwar nicht jede Art an den Haken, aber auch für die OCC werde ich keine geschützten Fische beangeln. Online gibt es ja zig Rezepte und bisher haben mir auch fast alle Fische geschmeckt. Bis auf 2 unbehandelte Heißgeräucherte Butt, 1 traniger Brassen und 1 gebratenes Rotauge, die allesamt leider wiederlich schmeckten, waren Fisch und Rezept bisher immer sehr Schmackhaft. Esse zwar vermehrt Salzwasserfisch, der eigentlich immer schmeckt, aber gerade in der Anfangszeit hab ich jeden entnommen Süßwasserfisch auch verwertet. Im Zweifel geht Fischfrikadelle ja immer.


----------



## KadeTTHH (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Gert-Show  Du sorry,mit Handy online bei dieser Art von posts sehe ich die Signatur nicht.
> Minimax Ich bin halt schon eher ein competition Typ, also wenn ich mitmachen würde,dann um was rauszuholen
> 
> Sagt mal dem guten rhinefisher der soll uns beide dieses Jahr mal mit dem Boot auf die Weltmeere schiffen,dann machen wir uns beide ne passende Combo rdy,dann hätten wir auch Ambitionen auf den Thron
> Is ja noch bisschen bis man die Combos einreichen muss, vielleicht kann ich ja Überzeugungsarbeit leisten


Du holst ja was raus, den Fisch.


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Minimax Ich bin halt schon eher ein competition Typ, also wenn ich mitmachen würde,dann um was rauszuholen


Dazu könnt man jetzt gut irgendson Yoda-Meme mit verdrehtem Satzbau und "..junger Padawan" am Ende drauf posten, aber wozu die Mühe?


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dazu könnt man jetzt gut irgendson Yoda-Meme mit verdrehtem Satzbau und "..junger Padawan" am Ende drauf posten, aber wozu die Mühe?


Padawas? Yoga??
meinste da fängste was?


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Sagt mal dem guten @rhinefisher der soll uns beide dieses Jahr mal mit dem Boot auf die Weltmeere schiffen,dann machen wir uns beide ne passende Combo rdy,dann hätten wir auch Ambitionen auf den Thron


Sagt der, welcher sich seit zwei Jahren weigert mit mir nach Bangkog zum Angeln zu fliegen....
Aber wenn Du magst, können wir im Sommer mal nach Norwegen hochsegeln...


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Padawas? Yoga??
> meinste da fängste was?


Vorsicht mit den schweren Worten, das ist schon damals bei deinen EInlassungen zu Pokemons nicht gut ausgegangen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (26. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sagt der, welcher sich seit zwei Jahren weigert mit mir nach Bangkog zum Angeln zu fliegen....
> Aber wenn Du magst, können wir im Sommer mal nach Norwegen hochsegeln...


Dachte in Bangkok angelt man sich nur nen Tripper  und mit viel Pech sogar Knast?


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2022)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Dachte in Bangkok angelt man sich nur nen Tripper und mit viel Pech sogar Knast?


Erstens kann man in Bangkog besser feiern als hier.
Zweitens kann man dort ganz toll Angeln.
Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe...


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sagt der, welcher sich seit zwei Jahren weigert mit mir nach Bangkog zum Angeln zu fliegen....
> Aber wenn Du magst, können wir im Sommer mal nach Norwegen hochsegeln...


Hach, mal wieder Norwegen, das wär‘s.


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Dachte in Bangkok angelt man sich nur nen Tripper  und mit viel Pech sogar Knast?


Schätze, den Typen, denen das passiert würden das auch an jedem anderen Ort der Welt hinkriegen.




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Erstens kann man in Bangkog besser feiern als hier.
> Zweitens kann man dort ganz toll Angeln.
> Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe...


Fänd ich super wenn mal außereuropäische Fische gemeldet werden würden


----------



## keinangelprofi (26. Januar 2022)

zurück zum Wesentlichen hier meine Combo und offizielle Anmeldung: 
Rute: Spro DynoForce Tele 3,00 m WG 20 bis 40 g
Rolle: Ryobi Ecusima 4000





Hauptgrund für die Auswahl: Passt in den Koffer…


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher Bangkok dann im nächsten Jahr, versprochen 
Also wenn wir echt so nen Kurztrip nach Norwegen starten würden,dann auf dem Rückweg noch bisschen was abklappern.
Dazu mal öfter rüber nach Holland,von mir aus da gerne auch ohne Boot.
Dann zusätzlich noch bei uns hier etwas Ansitz,das hätte schon Potential um richtig was rauszuholen 
Wäre auch lustig sich da ne Combo zu erstellen, mit der man dann echt alles auch gut machen kann.
Aber dann müsste man das auch mit Elan verfolgen.
Ich könnte nicht gut damit leben,dann nicht abzuliefern


----------



## rustaweli (26. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hach, mal wieder Norwegen, das wär‘s.


Dein nächstes Norwegen ist aber wohl wieder ein Ländle Besuch! Allerspätestens nach der Schonzeit, oder? Dann aber hier auf'm See mit Boot! 

Schön das die OCC wieder erneut anläuft. Freue mich auf Eure Combos, Berichte und Fänge!


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Also wenn wir echt so nen Kurztrip nach Norwegen starten würden,


Ähh - Kurztrip...?
5 Tage hoch, 5 Tage runter und einige Tage Angeln....


----------



## hanzz (26. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ähh - Kurztrip...?
> 5 Tage hoch, 5 Tage runter und einige Tage Angeln....


Fahrt ihr mitm Mofa?


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Januar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mitm Mofa?


Bis zum Nordkap braucht man seine Zeit, das dauert.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mitm Mofa?


Dann wären wir wohl etwas schneller - SEGELN ist das Stichwort...


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bis zum Nordkap braucht man seine Zeit


Lofoten heißt das Ziel..


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Lofoten heißt das Ziel..


Ich erkenne gerade sadistische Züge bei dir.


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bis zum Nordkap braucht man seine Zeit, das dauert.


Nö, ab Frankfurt a.M. mit Wohnwagen am Haken keine 60 Stunden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Januar 2022)

Sind bei 12 Stunden Fahrtzeit am Tag trotzdem 5 Tage.


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Januar 2022)

Rechnerisch richtig, es waren aber kein 12 Stunden täglich. Das ging so: Donnerstag früh los, bis zur Fähre Frederikshaven gut 1.000 km, Donnerstag Abend Nachtfähre nach Göteborg (die fährt 3,5 Stunden) dann nachts (abwechseln gefahren) die E20 Richtung schwedische Schären. Freitag Abend bei Sundsvall einmal den Wohnwagen über Nacht abgestellt. Frühmorgens am Samstag weiter, an der finnischen Grenze noch einmal billig eingekauft und dann über die Finnmark und Alta hoch Richtung Nordkapp. Samstag Abend "Pension Schwabenruh" aufgebaut und angekommen.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2022)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft; gerade habe ich mal den Kurs berechnet - bis zu den Lofoten brauche ich mit meinem Boot, je nach Wetterlage, 8-11 Tage..


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft; gerade habe ich mal den Kurs berechnet - bis zu den Lofoten brauche ich mit meinem Boot, je nach Wetterlage, 8-11 Tage..


Eben...


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher  Also alles unter 3 Wochen fällt noch unter "Kurztrip", können wir uns darauf einigen ? 
Oder dann wohl doch lieber nur ab und zu nach Holland, oder sonst halt hier


----------



## daci7 (27. Januar 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> rhinefisher  Also alles unter 3 Wochen fällt noch unter "Kurztrip", können wir uns darauf einigen ?
> Oder dann wohl doch lieber nur ab und zu nach Holland, oder sonst halt hier


Ich will Ferrari! Alles unter 40l/100km ist Bobbycar. Oder dann  wohl doch lieber Opel. Sonst halt Trabbi.


----------



## kleinangelprofi (27. Januar 2022)

Huhu,
ich bin kleinangelprofi, der Sohn von keinangelprofi. Ich will auch wieder mitmachen, aber dieses mal alleine.
Fischereischein habe ich jetzt und kann auch  alleine angeln.
Wegen der Kombo muss ich nochmal mit Papa beraten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Januar 2022)

So meine Herren die Ruten und Rollen für meine OCC Kombo sind eingetroffen ich werde versuchen so zu angeln wie zu Junganglerszeiten
damals hatte ich ja zu Anfang auch nur eine Rute/Rolle zur Verfügung.
Jetzt steht demnächst erstmal ein Vergleichsfischen mit den Ruten an dan werde ich die Wahl der Waffen  äh Kombo bekannt geben 
hier der Link zur Übersicht für die die schon mal schauen wollen

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/vintage-angeln.350080/page-17 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Bilch (27. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So meine Herren die Ruten und Rollen für meine OCC Kombo sind eingetroffen ich werde versuchen so zu angeln wie zu Junganglerszeiten
> damals hatte ich ja zu Anfang auch nur eine Rute/Rolle zur Verfügung.
> Jetzt steht demnächst erstmal ein Vergleichsfischen mit den Ruten an dan werde ich die Wahl der Waffen  äh Kombo bekannt geben
> hier der Link zur Übersicht für die die schon mal schauen wollen
> ...


Das wird eine echte Herausforderung  Ich habe die Tegernsee aus der grünen Serie (2,10 m, 50 g), vollglas, wiegt mehr als 300 g, dazu arg kopflastig. Ansitz ist kein Problem, aber Spinnfischen macht mir nach einer Stunde keinen großen Spaß mehr


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das wird eine echte Herausforderung  Ich habe die Tegernsee aus der grünen Serie (2,10 m, 50 g), vollglas, wiegt mehr als 300 g, dazu arg kopflastig. Ansitz ist kein Problem, aber Spinnfischen macht mir nach einer Stunde keinen großen Spaß mehr


Sonst könnte das ja jeder aber mal Spaß beiseite einmal so wie früher fischen warum nicht und da es ja nur eine "Wissenschaftliche
Erhebung" ist und alle nur aus Spaß an der Freude mitfischen, geh ich halt mal einen anderen Weg als die anderen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bilch (28. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Sonst könnte das ja jeder aber mal Spaß beiseite einmal so wie früher fischen warum nicht und da es ja nur eine "Wissenschaftliche
> Erhebung" ist und alle nur aus Spaß an der Freude mitfischen, geh ich halt mal einen anderen Weg als die anderen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


So anders wird es nicht sein, letztes Jahr waren ein paar von uns mit Old-school-kombos unterwegs


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich will Ferrari! Alles unter 40l/100km ist Bobbycar. Oder dann  wohl doch lieber Opel. Sonst halt Trabbi.



Schlechter Vergleich.
Erstens is das halt alles Geschmackssache.
Und zweitens, klar ist Norwegen cool.Aber hier quasi direkt an Holland und am Rhein zu leben,da träumen andere Leute von 
In diesem Sinne,Du solltest niemals Opel oder nen Trabbi verachten.
Leute die sowas nicht wertschätzen,bekommen meistens keinen Ferrari


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. Februar 2022)

*Liebe Teilnehmer der OCC 2022,

die Abstimmung darüber, wie die Fänge bei der OCC eingereicht werden sollen, ist eindeutig: 62,5 Prozent stimmten für das Einreichen mit einer OCC-Erkennungsmarke 2022 ODER mit der Rute mit auf dem Foto. 
So soll es nun sein. Das heißt, dass sowohl ein Fischbild mit Erkennungsmarke als auch ein Bild mit Rute und Fisch anerkannt werden. Die OCC-Erkennungsmarke wird am 24. Februar 2022 online gehen, sodass diese bei Wunsch ausgedruckt werden kann. 

Die Abstimmung findet Ihr noch mal hier: https://anglerboard.de/threads/occ-2022-abstimmung-foto-mit-rute-und-oder-marke.354854/


Bis jetzt haben sich erst 10 Teilnehmer angemeldet. Nur ein Monat ist noch Zeit, um sich eine passende Combo auszusuchen und anzumelden. Über weitere Teilnehmer würden wir uns sehr freuen.


Euer OCC Team 2022

Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32 *


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Bis jetzt haben sich erst 10 Teilnehmer angemeldet.


Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass es noch recht früh im Angeljahr ist und derzeit nur die Enthusiasten schon unterwegs sind


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass es noch recht früh im Angeljahr ist und derzeit nur die Enthusiasten schon unterwegs sind


Es werden noch Ruten gebaut, Rollen warten auf das Angebotsende bei Ebay und die Combo Auswahl muss gut bedacht werden.
Würd gern dieses Jahr mit einer anderen Rute antreten, aber hier stehen nur Spinn und Feederruten rum.
Also überleg ich grad noch eifrig, was man so für eine Rute nutzen kann, die sowohl am Kanal, See und auch am Rhein mit 60-80g Futterkorb noch  funktioniert.


----------



## rippi (1. Februar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also überleg ich grad noch eifrig, was man so für eine Rute nutzen kann, die sowohl am Kanal, See und auch am Rhein mit 60-80g Futterkorb noch  funktioniert.


Drei Worte: Brandungsrute!


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Drei Worte: Brandungsrute!


Nein !

Edit
Das kurze Nein war nur meiner fehlenden Zeit geschuldet.
Ich dachte eher an eine Barbenrute, wie sie einst Andal immer empfohlen und auch glaub ich teilweise auf Zander genutzt hat.
Brandungsrute am Kanal ist eher nix, für den Rhein ok, aber nicht am Kanal


----------



## Minimax (1. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> *Bis jetzt haben sich erst 10 Teilnehmer angemeldet. Nur ein Monat ist noch Zeit, um sich eine passende Combo auszusuchen und anzumelden. Über weitere Teilnehmer würden wir uns sehr freuen*


 Liebes OCC Team,
Ich würd mich ja sofort anmelden bzw. hätte das schon längst getan, aber ich bin noch zögerlich, zaudernd wankelnd wie ein Ükel, was die genaue Combo betrifft (entgegen früherer markiger Ankündigungen)

Ich möchte für mich last-minute-Combo-Gehopse vermeiden, was ja schon vorgekommen sein soll. Hust, öchem, husthuströchel


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Februar 2022)

Auch ich bin noch am Grübeln, mit welchem Gerät ich antrete.
Während Bankside Dreamer mit einer MiG-29 antritt, die ja beachtliche Geschwindigkeiten erreichen kann  (da bin ich sicher chancenlos), deutet das Tackle vom ehrenwerten Jesco Peschutter auf permanenten Salzwasser-Einsatz hin, was die Zahl der möglichen Spezies merklich erhöht.

Aber ich nehme die Herausforderung mit Sicherheit noch an und reihe mich in die Schar der Teilnehmer ein.


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> *Bis jetzt haben sich erst 10 Teilnehmer angemeldet. Nur ein Monat ist noch Zeit, um sich eine passende Combo auszusuchen und anzumelden. Über weitere Teilnehmer würden wir uns sehr freuen.*



Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> deutet das Tackle vom ehrenwerten Jesco Peschutter auf permanenten Salzwasser-Einsatz hin, was die Zahl der möglichen Spezies merklich erhöht.



Weit gefehlt ;-) An die "feine" Combo kann ich auch einen Futterkorb mit einem 16er Haken und zwei Maden anknüpfen. Die Bisserkennung ist vielleicht nicht optimal, aber das wird schon gehen. Und auch die Raubfische wie Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Aal & Co dürfen sich bei der Combo nicht sicher fühlen. Doch natürlich werde ich sie auch im Meer an der Ostsee und vielleicht sogar in Norwegen einsetzen.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Doch natürlich werde ich sie auch im Meer an der Ostsee und vielleicht sogar in Norwegen einsetzen.


Ich meine Combo sicher auch.


----------



## rustaweli (1. Februar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Es werden noch Ruten gebaut, Rollen warten auf das Angebotsende bei Ebay und die Combo Auswahl muss gut bedacht werden.
> Würd gern dieses Jahr mit einer anderen Rute antreten, aber hier stehen nur Spinn und Feederruten rum.
> Also überleg ich grad noch eifrig, was man so für eine Rute nutzen kann, die sowohl am Kanal, See und auch am Rhein mit 60-80g Futterkorb noch  funktioniert.


Daiwa Legalis Allround. Habe ich auch und bin mehr als überrascht von ihr samt wunderbarer Aktion. Mag sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Astacus74 (1. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Bis jetzt haben sich erst 10 Teilnehmer angemeldet. Nur ein Monat ist noch Zeit, um sich eine passende Combo auszusuchen und anzumelden. Über weitere Teilnehmer würden wir uns sehr freuen.


Gutding will Weile haben.



hanzz schrieb:


> Es werden noch Ruten gebaut, Rollen warten auf das Angebotsende bei Ebay und die Combo Auswahl muss gut bedacht werden.


Wohl Wahr, Wohl Wahr habe die Ruten/Rollen vor Ort aber welche Kombo nehme ich...

Minimax trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf...


Minimax schrieb:


> Liebes OCC Team,
> Ich würd mich ja sofort anmelden bzw. hätte das schon längst getan, aber ich bin noch zögerlich, zaudernd wankelnd wie ein Ükel, was die genaue Combo betrifft (entgegen früherer markiger Ankündigungen)
> 
> Ich möchte für mich last-minute-Combo-Gehopse vermeiden, was ja schon vorgekommen sein soll. Hust, öchem, husthuströchel


sobald ich mich entschieden habe werdet ihr es erfahren



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (1. Februar 2022)

Ha! Jawohl, ich sage Ha!
Dieser Chor der Cunctatoren -durchaus vielstimmmig, aber insgesamt doch auf die Stimmlage Mi(mimi) beschränkt- bestärkt mich nur noch mehr, mich nun endlich festzulegen und einer Combo mein Vertrauen zu schenken, und sei es nur um die schändlich geringe Teilnehmerzahl einen Monat vor OCC2022 Startschuss um die Startnummer 11 zu ergänzen. Nicht unter den ersten 10, aber 11 ist ne Glückszahl.

*Liebes OCC-Team* (c/o Combomaster Niklas32)

Ich möchte mich verbindlich für die Teilnahme zur One Combo Challenge 2022 anmelden.

Meine Combo ist:
Rute: Minimax Mk. V, 10 ft/1,0 lbs*
Rolle: Daiwa Exceler LT 3000 '21**









Herzliche Grüße,
Minimax 


*Batson Rainshadow XST1143F verlängert, 9+1 Fuji Alconite.
**Spulen Exceler '17, Kurbel Exceler 2500 '17


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Daiwa Legalis Allround. Habe ich auch und bin mehr als überrascht von ihr samt wunderbarer Aktion. Mag sie nicht mehr missen.


Ja sowas stell ich mir vor. 
Schöne Aktion und nicht so was spitzenbetontes wie bei einer Feederrute. 
Optimal wahrscheinlich auch zu meiner geliebten Method Feederei und vielleicht auch zum Zander Wobbeln geeignet.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Rute: Minimax Mk. V, 10 ft/1,0 lbs*
> Rolle: Daiwa Exceler LT 3000 '21**


Für mich die bisher schönste Kombo am Start...


----------



## Minimax (1. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für mich die bisher schönste Kombo am Start...


Dankeschön   Ich setz diesmal voll auf Blingbling-Rokoko, mögen die Gewässergottheiten mir meine Hybris verzeihen 

Wobei ja bereits jetzt viele wirklich schöne Combos am Start sind. Ich finde besonders interessant, wie ähnlich die Leistungsdaten, Länge, Wurfgewicht und Rollengröße sind. Der Peschutter-Prügel* ist da schon ein Exot. Die bisherigen Combos sprechen ja schon für das Bestreben allroundige Combos aufzustellen, bzw. in etwa ähnliche Vorstellungen wie so ein Allrounder beschaffen sein sollte. Dazu passt auch die Auswahl von Twintips bzw. Multitips, ich bin sicher das wir noch mehr in dieser Richtung sehen werden. Da spielt vielleicht auch der Blick auf die letztjährige Comboliste eine Rolle. Ich glaube, der diesjährige Combothread könnte ein Standardverweis für Junganglerfragen hinsichtlich Startercombos werden.

*verzeih bitte, lieber Jesco Peschutter


----------



## geomas (2. Februar 2022)

Bin auch noch äußerst wankelmütig. Vielleicht wirds die zierliche Tri-Cast Pond Wand mit ner kleinen Daiwa-Rolle. 
Das Line-Rating von 0-4lb der Rute ist natürlich etwas, naja, nach oben raus vielleicht etwas dünn.
Aber vielleicht suche ich mir noch ne andere Combo. Falls es keine weiteren Lebenszeichen mehr von mir gibt: lost im Rutenwald.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Peschutter-Prügel...



Find den Namen klasse. Vielleicht sollte ich mal meine eigene Rutenserie entwickeln. Dann gibt es bald im Handel neben der Matze Koch Meisterpeitsche auch den Peschutter-Prügel, der sowohl Rotaugen als auch tischplattengroße Heilbutte fängt


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich setz diesmal voll auf Blingbling-Rokoko, mögen die Gewässergottheiten mir meine Hybris verzeihen


Na ja - das Güldene ist ja noch relativ dezent.
Was mir halt sehr gefällt sind die Farbe und der feine Kork - ausserdem mag ich die zwei Ringe auf dem Handteil sehr.
Ist halt alles schön stimmig.. .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Februar 2022)

Werde diesmal mit der Fusselpeitsche an den Start gehen. Folgende Kombination wird mich als Außenseiter Richtung Treppchen katapultieren:

G.Loomis NRX+ LP #5 mit Tital-Rolle


----------



## Orothred (2. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Werde diesmal mit der Fusselpeitsche an den Start gehen. Folgende Kombination wird mich als Außenseiter Richtung Treppchen katapultieren:
> 
> G.Loomis NRX+ LP #5 mit Tital-Rolle
> Anhang anzeigen 397664



Mutig....da bin ich gespannt


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Februar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Mutig....da bin ich gespannt


Ich auch


----------



## Nuesse (2. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich auch


Zur Not kannst Du mit der Rute auch trotten ,auch wenn sie ein wenig 
zu kurz ist


----------



## Orothred (2. Februar 2022)

Mal ganz blöd gesagt, zur Not kann er da auch ein Stück Monoschnur dranknoten und ne Pose dranhängen.....DAS wäre mal ausgefallen


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Werde diesmal mit der Fusselpeitsche an den Start gehen. Folgende Kombination wird mich als Außenseiter Richtung Treppchen katapultieren:
> 
> G.Loomis NRX+ LP #5 mit Tital-Rolle
> Anhang anzeigen 397664





Nuesse schrieb:


> Zur Not kannst Du mit der Rute auch trotten ,auch wenn sie ein wenig
> zu kurz ist


Warum eigentlich nicht? In wirklich alten Angelbüchern haben die Autoren sich nicht gemaust, alle möglichen Methoden, auch das Fliegenfischen, unabhängig vom Gerät zu beschreiben.
Es gab Zeiten, da konnten sich nur die wenigsten mehr als eine Rute/Combo leisten. Bei der OCC sind wir in der gleichen Situation, das macht sie so reizvoll.
Niemand könnte Elmar daran hindern, ein paar Meter Mono vorzuschalten, und mit Pose oder Grundblei loszulegen. Ne 8 oder 9 ft Klasse 5 ist ne sehr versatile Rute.
Und jeder von uns kann ne #7 oderso Keule anknüpfen plus Vorfach und Fliege und wenn die erstmal in der Luft ist, dann dann kriegt man den Fussel schon in Richtung Ükel- oder Rotfedernschwarm dirigiert. 

Ich mache auf ein denkwürdiges Zitat von Finke20 vom letzten Jahr aufmerksam:


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöd gesagt, zur Not kann er da auch ein Stück Monoschnur dranknoten und ne Pose dranhängen.....DAS wäre mal ausgefallen


Ein Kollege von mir angelt u.a. auch Karpfen mit der Fliegenrute und zwar mit Boilie-Imitaten


----------



## Orothred (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ein paar Meter Mono vorzuschalten, und mit Pose oder Grundblei loszulegen.



Sagte ich ja schon


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Februar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöd gesagt, zur Not kann er da auch ein Stück Monoschnur dranknoten und ne Pose dranhängen.....DAS wäre mal ausgefallen


Das ist eine Entweihung des heiligen Gerätes eines Fusselenthusiasten


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Sagte ich ja schon


Ist mir bekannt. Ich schrieb gerade.


----------



## Niklas32 (2. Februar 2022)

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mal die Fliegenrute zum Angeln auf Schleien und kleine Karpfen mit langem Vorfach und Mais an der freien Leine zweckentfremdet. Die farbige schwimmende Schnur ist ein exzellenter Bissanzeiger


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir angelt u.a. auch Karpfen mit der Fliegenrute und zwar mit Boilie-Imitaten


Hallo,

der Robert Pfandl (Urgestein der deutschen Fliegenfischerszene) fischte schon 1960 so auch auf Karpfen, natürlich nicht mit Boilie-Imitaten.
Den sah ich nie mit etwas anderem als einer Fliegenrute am Wasser. Er sagte immer: mit der Fliegenrute kannst du fast jeden Fisch fangen. Der und noch ein manchmal-Fliegenfischer waren so ziemlich auch die Einzigen bei uns im Verein, die man da nach praktischen Tricks fragen konnte. Werfen lernten wir ja in der Casting-Truppe - aber gut werfen zu können und gut zu fischen sind zwei paar Stiefel .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Februar 2022)




----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Februar 2022)

Ok,  jetzt wieder zurück zum ersten Antworten. Ich habe auch schon mit Brotfliegen auf Karpfen gefischt. Und ein Bissanzeiger beim Nymphen ist auch nichts anderes als eine Mini-Pose. Mittlerweile sind ja auch Mais-, Boilie-, Fischei- oder Wurmimitate. Gerade letztgenanntes Muster ist echt eine Waffe.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers 
Es gab ja auch mal die DAM Spinner.
Die waren sogar gedacht um sie auch an der Fliegenrute zu Fischen  .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Elmar Elfers
> Es gab ja auch mal die DAM Spinner.
> Die waren sogar gedacht um sie auch an der Fliegenrute zu Fischen  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397676


Boah, die machen doch beim Werfen aus dem Vorfach ein einziges Vogelnest


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Februar 2022)

Brotfliege sei dank


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Boah, die machen doch beim Werfen aus dem Vorfach ein einziges Vogelnest


Hab die nie getestet.
Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast kann man mittlerweile alles mögliche nachbilden.
Hab mal so ne Eifliege  aus nem Pfeiffenputzer nachgebildet.
Das fängt Super.





Eigenes Bild, gell  .


Geht bestimmt auch auf Karpfen.
Habs bisher nur auf Saibling und Forelle getestet.

Der Squrmy Worm fängt ja auch alles.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Boah, die machen doch beim Werfen aus dem Vorfach ein einziges Vogelnest


Hallo,

die waren auch mehr zum "Tunken" auf kurze Distanz gedacht. Ein normaler Wurf war damit nicht hinzubekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MS aus G (2. Februar 2022)

Hier auch meine Combo zur OCC 2022:

Rute: Dega Phantom Formel2 in, ehemals, 2,4m, jetzt leider nur noch 2,3m und 30gr. Wurfgewicht

Rolle: Abu Cardinal Pro T1000F






Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (2. Februar 2022)

Mal schauen, was mit der Combo so alles geht!?!

Da die OCC ja bis Ende November geht, kommt sie auch mit nach Langeland!!! Wir wollen es dem Jesco Peschutter ja nicht zu einfach machen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Februar 2022)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was mit der Combo so alles geht!?!
> 
> Da die OCC ja bis Ende November geht, kommt sie auch mit nach Langeland!!! Wir wollen es dem Jesco Peschutter ja nicht zu einfach machen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Der bekommt einfach mehr Artikel zum Redigieren und weniger Zeit fürs Fischen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. Februar 2022)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was mit der Combo so alles geht!?!
> 
> Da die OCC ja bis Ende November geht, kommt sie auch mit nach Langeland!!! Wir wollen es dem Jesco Peschutter ja nicht zu einfach machen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Nach Langeland fahre ich auch noch ;-) Im April geht es los. Ist allerdings das erste Mal in diesem Revier.



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Der bekommt einfach mehr Artikel zum Redigieren und weniger Zeit fürs Fischen



Es soll ja noch sowas geben wie Wochenende und Urlaub. Da kann ich dann machen, was ich will


----------



## Finke20 (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich mache auf ein denkwürdiges Zitat von @Finke20 vom letzten Jahr aufmerksam:




Und genauso ist es, einfach mal aus dem typischen Kasten denken rauskommen und einfach machen.
Man hört oder liest doch sehr oft, das geht weil und das geht nicht darum. Einfach mal mal machen und schauen was dabei heraus kommt.
Wie ich schon im letzten Jahr geschrieben habe, nur wer mit der Rute am Wasser ist, hat die Möglichkeit einen Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Februar 2022)

Ich sehe auch keinen Grund warum man mit einer Fliegenrute nicht ebenso erfolgreich die OCC bestreiten oder gar gewinnen könnte.
Das Gute an der OCC ist ja, dass es nicht darum geht den größten Fisch mit seiner Combo zu fangen, sondern dass ein wissenschaftlicher Nachweis bezüglich der Artenvielfalt unserer Gewässer erbracht werden soll.

Wollte man die Monsterbarbe tief unten am Grund und weit draußen im Strom bezwingen, da gäbe es sicherlich besseres Gerät aber mit dem entsprechenden Know-how lässt sich an anderer Stelle zweifelsohne eine schöne Barbe an der Fliegenrute überlisten. Vielleicht dann nicht der größte Fisch aber darum geht es in diesem Fall ja auch nicht. Wobei es beim Angeln im Grunde aber generell um den Spaß an der Freude gehen sollte und nicht zwingend um möglichst kapitale Fische.


----------



## Skott (2. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei es beim Angeln im Grunde aber generell um den Spaß an der Freude gehen sollte und nicht zwingend um möglichst kapitale Fische.


Danke, genau so sollte es sein...


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wollte man die Monsterbarbe tief unten am Grund und weit draußen im Strom bezwingen, da gäbe es sicherlich besseres Gerät aber mit dem entsprechenden Know-how lässt sich an anderer Stelle zweifelsohne eine schöne Barbe an der Fliegenrute überlisten


Hab ich früher öfter mal gemacht - 9er Ultra Fast Sinking, einen überschweren Wooly Bugger, statt nichtvorhandenen Mühlkoppenstreamern, und ab gehts.
Allerdings muss man im Rhein stark anfüttern oder ganz genau wissen wo sich die Fische aufhalten.. .
Falls man die Barben auf Sicht befischen kann, ist ein Streamer oder ein kleiner Twister extrem fängig.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Werde diesmal mit der Fusselpeitsche an den Start gehen. Folgende Kombination wird mich als Außenseiter Richtung Treppchen katapultieren


Eine schöne Kombi, ich weiß nicht wieso einige hier rumwitzeln eine geschickt angebotene Fliege, Nymphe oder Streamer ist ein ernst
zunehmender Köder.
Ich habe da schöne Erinnerungen an eine Black Zulu und einigen schönen Döbeln und Alanden, man das ist auch schon eine halbe 
Ewigkeit her...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Eine schöne Kombi, ich weiß nicht wieso einige hier rumwitzeln eine geschickt angebotene Fliege, Nymphe oder Streamer ist ein ernst
> zunehmender Köder.
> Ich habe da schöne Erinnerungen an eine Black Zulu und einigen schönen Döbeln und Alanden, man das ist auch schon eine halbe
> Ewigkeit her...
> ...


Endlich! Es gab mal einen "Top-Fliege-Thread" und ich war der einzige, der den Black Zulu nannte. Habe sie damals selbst gebunden, war ein super Forellen- und Äschenköder  und ja, auch bei mir ist es eine halbe Ewigkeit her ... Tempus fugit


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Februar 2022)

Ich glaub die sollte sogar noch an der Fliegenweste hängen war damals auch selbstgebunden das war so eine Zeit wo man fast alles 
ausprobiert hat was mit angeln zu tun hatte, von Friedfischen, Raubfischen, Fliegenfischen und dann halt auch noch Meer puh da
kommt so einiges zusammen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7 (2. Februar 2022)

Nun gut, dann will ich auch mal.
Ich schicke ins Rennen:
daci7's No1 - "Lady in black" + Spro Black Arc "The Legacy" (ich suche noch einen passenden Kork-Knob)
13ft, 20g Matchblank, 12+1 PacBay Minima, 18er/25er Mono 




Let the Games begin!


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann will ich auch mal.
> Ich schicke ins Rennen:
> daci7's No1 - "Lady in black"


ooooooohhhhh... die mußt Du im Rutenbauthread unbedingt genauer vorstellen, sehr schick. 
Und selbstgebaute Ruten haben von Grund auf Mana +3!


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> @Thomas. ich mach dir mal einen Vorschlag, wenn du zu viele Ruten hast, würde ich davon auch eine leihweise nehmen und die OCC bestreiten.
> Ich glaube das ist es, ich habe eine (verrückte) Idee .
> Sollte sich jemand anderes von der Idee angesprochen fühlen, schreibt mir eine PN und mal sehen vielleicht ist da ja was dabei. Aber denkt bitte daran ich habe die höchsten Ansprüche, an das wissenschaftliche Arbeitsmaterial





Thomas. schrieb:


> der ist gut, mein Auto würde ich vielleicht verleihen aber nicht mein Angelzeugs


Ich revidiere meine aussage, Herr Finke20 , Hop oder Top, habe doch hier ein Combo das ich dir sehr gerne zur Verfügung stellen würde, aber NUR wenn du auf ein Blind Date mit der Combo eingehst  und dieses auch für die OCC 20222 nutzt, *Traust du Dich ?* ich würde es dir schicken und du darfst es dann hier vorstellen 
nur soviel, es ist eine Neuwertige Telerute die ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft habe und 2-3mal mit am Wasser war aber leider nix gefangen hat, so wie eine No Name Rolle die aber nicht sehr gut ist.
ich bitte die, die wissen um welches Combo es sich handeln könnte zu schweigen, allen voran Professor Tinca


----------



## Bilch (3. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich revidiere meine aussage, Herr Finke20 , Hop oder Top, habe doch hier ein Combo das ich dir sehr gerne zur Verfügung stellen würde, aber NUR wenn du auf ein Blind Date mit der Combo eingehst  und dieses auch für die OCC 20222 nutzt, *Traust du Dich ?* ich würde es dir schicken und du darfst es dann hier vorstellen
> nur soviel, es ist eine Neuwertige Telerute die ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft habe und 2-3mal mit am Wasser war aber leider nix gefangen hat, so wie eine No Name Rolle die aber nicht sehr gut ist.
> ich bitte die, die wissen um welches Combo es sich handeln könnte zu schweigen, allen voran Professor Tinca


Meinst du die Rute, die Du mit der Mitchell Avocet ausprobiert hast?


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Meinst du die Rute, die Du mit der Mitchell Avocet ausprobiert hast?


die Rute ja, die Rolle wird eine andre die besser zur Rute passt


----------



## Bilch (3. Februar 2022)

Finke20, damit ist der erste Platz in der OCC Hall of Fame sicher


----------



## Finke20 (3. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ich revidiere meine aussage, Herr @Finke20 , Hop oder Top, habe doch hier ein Combo das ich dir sehr gerne zur Verfügung stellen würde, aber NUR wenn du auf ein Blind Date mit der Combo eingehst  und dieses auch für die OCC 20222 nutzt, *Traust du Dich ?* ich würde es dir schicken und du darfst es dann hier vorstellen
> nur soviel, es ist eine Neuwertige Telerute die ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft habe und 2-3mal mit am Wasser war aber leider nix gefangen hat, so wie eine No Name Rolle die aber nicht sehr gut ist.


Na sehr gern nehmen ich diese Herausforderung an   .
Das einzige was ich noch anmerken würde ist, ich werde zu Hause von meiner Frau sehr gut gepflegt und umsorgt  .
Aber ob ich im Jahr 20222 noch an Board sein werde, ist doch sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich .


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> daci7's No1 - "Lady in black"


Ho ho ho junger Mann - da haben wir aber ein ganz feines Stöchen gebaut....


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ho ho ho junger Mann - da haben wir aber ein ganz feines Stöchen gebaut....


Ich hoffe es - bisher war nur trockenwedeln drin, aber ich bin trotzdem begeistert. Aber das sagt ja eigentlich jeder von seinen eigenen Kindern. Die Saison wird zeigen, was der Stock so kann. 
Ich hab heut erstmal noch was nachbestellt für das nächste Projekt, immerhin liegt hier noch ein Matchblank rum und noch ist ja offiziell Bastelsaison.
Soviel ist klar, meine zweite Kreation wird "funky"


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es - bisher war nur trockenwedeln drin, aber ich bin trotzdem begeistert. Aber das sagt ja eigentlich jeder von seinen eigenen Kindern. Die Saison wird zeigen, was der Stock so kann.
> Ich hab heut erstmal noch was nachbestellt für das nächste Projekt, immerhin liegt hier noch ein Matchblank rum und noch ist ja offiziell Bastelsaison.
> Soviel ist klar, meine zweite Kreation wird "funky"


Bin schon sehr gespannt. Eines ist sicher: wenn du zum Einstieg gleich zwei Matches hintereinander mit ihren sienundzwangtausend Mikroringen beringt hast, werden dir alle anderen Ruten flott von der Hand gehen!


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Februar 2022)

Liebe Freunde des dynamischen Breitensports, ich bin dieses Jahr wieder am Start.
Nach einem Besuch beim Tackledealer meines Vertrauens, der mir wieder "Spezial-Preise" machte und sogar eine Matze-Koch-Zanderscheuche schenkte, nachdem ich meine Bestellung aufgab, bin ich bereit für die OCC 2022.
Ich habe einen klitzekleinen Tick aufgerüstet und nach den Erfahrungen der letzten OCC umgebaut. Nach wie vor baue ich auf die Yasei-Serie mit der HPC100-Carbonfaser, nehme diesmal die Shimano Yasei Aspius 270MH und paare die mit meiner Daiwa Caldia 3000A (Tacklefetischisten mögen mir verzeihen).
Auf der Originalspule ist die Daiwa 8 Braid Evo+ mit 0,14 mm in weiß, auf der (improvisierten, aber sehr gut passenden Lexa EX 3000A) Ersatzspule befindet sich eine 25er Stroft für die monofilen Aufgaben. Mögen die Spiele beginnen.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> nehme diesmal die Shimano Yasei Aspius 270MH


Erstklassige Rute - da kann man fast alles mit machen...


----------



## Bilch (3. Februar 2022)

Ich werde den werten Minimax in punkto Rokoko etwas Konkurrenz machen und melde mich mit der folgenden Kombo an:
- DAM Airway tele light, 270 cm, 10-30 g
- Spro RedArc 10300


----------



## Thomas. (4. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Na sehr gern nehmen ich diese Herausforderung an   .
> Das einzige was ich noch anmerken würde ist, ich werde zu Hause von meiner Frau sehr gut gepflegt und umsorgt  .
> Aber ob ich im Jahr 20222 noch an Board sein werde, ist doch sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich .


geht Montag auf reise, ich hoffe du hast ein Erste Hilfekasten immer dabei  Benutzung auf eigener Gefahr, bei Verletzungen usw. gibt es nix von mir


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Februar 2022)

Sehr interessante Verpackung da bin ich ja mal gespannt...



Gruß Frank


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> geht Montag auf reise, ich hoffe du hast ein Erste Hilfekasten immer dabei  Benutzung auf eigener Gefahr, bei Verletzungen usw. gibt es nix von mir
> Anhang anzeigen 397859


Welche Rute drin ist, weiß ich, frage mich was eine zu dieser Rute passende Rolle sein könnte


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Februar 2022)

Ich muß ehrlich sagen ich weiß nicht ob ich für so eine Überraschung bereit wäre....



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Benutzung auf eigener Gefahr, bei Verletzungen usw. gibt es nix von mir


Und Du findest es richtig uns dermaßen auf die Folter zu spannen?


----------



## Finke20 (4. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> geht Montag auf reise, ich hoffe du hast ein Erste Hilfekasten immer dabei  Benutzung auf eigener Gefahr, bei Verletzungen usw. gibt es nix von mir


Ich bin schon aufgeregt wie beim Wichteln , ein Erste Hilfekasten habe ich, keine sorge.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und Du findest es richtig uns dermaßen auf die Folter zu spannen?



Ja rhinefisher was soll ich denn sagen, ich habe mich auf ein Blind Date eingelassen .


----------



## MS aus G (4. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show, erstmal eine schöne Combo, aber eine Frage hätte ich noch:

Ich besitze ja nun auch eine Caldia, zwar "nur" eine 2508A, aber wo ist Deine Original Spule??? Die, die bei Dir auf der Rolle ist, in meinen Augen die Ersatzspule, die noch bei der Rolle dabei war!!! Hast Du die so gekauft???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas. (4. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Welche Rute drin ist, weiß ich, frage mich was eine zu dieser Rute passende Rolle sein könnte


um die Rolle braucht man nicht so ein Geheimnis machen, eine Shimano Baitrunner 12000 Thunnus Ci4 ist es


























natürlich nicht  aber immerhin eine fast neue Freilaufrolle


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> um die Rolle braucht man nicht so ein Geheimnis machen, eine Shimano Baitrunner 12000 Thunnus Ci4 ist es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe eine Vermutung ...


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Februar 2022)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Gert-Show, erstmal eine schöne Combo, aber eine Frage hätte ich noch:
> 
> Ich besitze ja nun auch eine Caldia, zwar "nur" eine 2508A, aber wo ist Deine Original Spule??? Die, die bei Dir auf der Rolle ist, in meinen Augen die Ersatzspule, die noch bei der Rolle dabei war!!! Hast Du die so gekauft???
> 
> Gruß Mario


Die Original-Spule ist auf der Rolle...hier noch einmal ein Bild mit der vorherigen Schnur.


----------



## MS aus G (5. Februar 2022)

So sehen die beiden Spulen bei mir aus!!!






Ist aber auch auf dem Originalkarton vermerkt, das es eine Ersatzspule gibt! Solltest Du noch den Karton besitzen, würde ich mal nachschauen!!!






Ich hoffe mal, Du wurdest nicht "über den Tisch gezogen"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Februar 2022)

Danke, aber den Karton habe ich sicher nicht mehr. Beim Durchsuchen meiner Rollenbox im Keller kamen zwar mehrere Ersatzspulen zum Vorschein, welche ich nicht mehr brauche (BioMaster 4000 FB und zweimal RedArc 10300), aber keine weitere für die Caldia. Ist ja egal, die von der Lexa passt ja und wird ihre Dienste tun.
Und ich fand auch meine "alten" Rollen Stradic CI4+ 2500 und C3000...die werde ich noch einmal reinigen und fetten, danach gehen die gratis an Jungangler, die sich sicher darüber freuen.


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und ich fand auch meine "alten" Rollen Stradic CI4+ 2500 und C3000...die werde ich noch einmal reinigen und fetten, danach gehen die gratis an Jungangler, die sich sicher darüber freuen


Coole Sache, Parker


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und ich fand auch meine "alten" Rollen Stradic CI4+ 2500 und C3000...die werde ich noch einmal reinigen und fetten, danach gehen die gratis an Jungangler, die sich sicher darüber freuen.


sehr lobenswert


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Februar 2022)

So, im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten fertig…den Body konnte ich nicht öffnen.
Vielleicht geht eine an Pepe56 wenn ich Rusty das nächste Mal besuche.


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> So, im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten fertig…den Body konnte ich nicht öffnen.
> Vielleicht geht eine an Pepe56 wenn ich Rusty das nächste Mal besuche.
> Anhang anzeigen 398007


Für nen Jungspund wahre Träume: Eine Rolle universaler Größe aus dem mittleren Segment bzw. Eines sehr bewährten Modells eines der Tophersteller. Gepflegt, und frisch überholt.
Da kannst Du zwei Junge Angler sehr sehr glücklich machen.

....
.....
Wenn ichs mir recht überlege: kann ich eine davon haben, bitte?


----------



## Orothred (5. Februar 2022)

Ich nehm die andere, wenn sie unbedingt weg muss


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn ichs mir recht überlege: kann ich eine davon haben, bitte?


Hab mich auch sofort gefragt ob ich wohl noch als Jungangler durchgehen würde...


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn ichs mir recht überlege: kann ich eine davon haben, bitte?





Orothred schrieb:


> Ich nehm die andere, wenn sie unbedingt weg muss





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hab mich auch sofort gefragt ob ich wohl noch als Jungangler durchgehen würde...




Hahaha, die Geier kreisen schon!


----------



## Orothred (5. Februar 2022)

Also ich zähl, mit euch verglichen, sicherlich noch als Jungangler


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn ichs mir recht überlege: kann ich eine davon haben, bitte?


Wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, werter Minimax, seid ihr dem Flegelalter schon entwachsen. Von daher leider nein.
Auch den "Geiern" muss ich leider absagen.
Da fällt mir ein...hat kleinangelprofi schon eine Spinnrolle?


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> die werde ich noch einmal reinigen und fetten, danach gehen die gratis an Jungangler, die sich sicher darüber freuen.


Eigentlich habe ich mich immer für recht großzügig gehalten - das muss ich jetzt mal in Ruhe überdenken..
Wirklich Klasse..


----------



## daci7 (6. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ooooooohhhhh... die mußt Du im Rutenbauthread unbedingt genauer vorstellen, sehr schick.
> Und selbstgebaute Ruten haben von Grund auf Mana +3!


Liebster Sör Minimax ,
ich habe soeben versucht Nahaufnahmen der Rute für ebenjenen Threat zu machen, aber auf jeder blöden Aufnahme stört mich etwas. Es ist zum Haare raufen. Unschöne Lackstellen, Luftblasen, Nicht 100% ordentliche Wicklungen ...
 Ich werde die Rute mit Bildern in Aktion vorstellen, aber Detailaufnahmen erspare ich dem Board.
Ich fühlte mich irgendwie an den Spruch eines guten Kumpels erinnert - dabei ging es um besonders heftig geschminkte Frauen: "From far so good, from good so far." ...
So long,
David


----------



## Bilch (6. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Liebster Sör Minimax ,
> ich habe soeben versucht Nahaufnahmen der Rute für ebenjenen Threat zu machen, aber auf jeder blöden Aufnahme stört mich etwas. Es ist zum Haare raufen. Unschöne Lackstellen, Luftblasen, Nicht 100% ordentliche Wicklungen ...
> Ich werde die Rute mit Bildern in Aktion vorstellen, aber Detailaufnahmen erspare ich dem Board.
> Ich fühlte mich irgendwie an den Spruch eines guten Kumpels erinnert - dabei ging es um besonders heftig geschminkte Frauen: "From far so good, from good so far." ...
> ...


Aber genauso wie eine schöne Frau mit oder ohne Makeup schön ist (und umgekehrt ), so sieht auch eine gute Angelrute immer gut aus, ganz unabhängig davon, wie der Lack und die Ringwicklungen sind.
Brauchst Dich also nich zu genieren und kannst die Rute ganz ohne Hemmungen hier präsentieren


----------



## Thomas. (6. Februar 2022)

Finke20 , so eben hat meine Tochter das Paket für dich abgeholt und wir es morgen von ihrer Firma aus versenden, da ich mich ja ein wenig für deinen Sponsor halte, habe ich noch zu der sehr Hochwertigen Rute und Rolle  einen Hochwertigen Unterfangkescher beigelegt, so wie Bissanzeiger von höchster Qualität Made in BRD.
wollte noch Maden dazu tun, aber meine Frau sagte ich soll das lassen 
währe ja gelacht wenn du die OCC  dieses Jahr nicht Rockst,


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wollte noch Maden dazu tun


Das trau ich dir durchaus zu.....


----------



## Mescalero (6. Februar 2022)

Kann man sich noch akkreditieren lassen?

Wenn ja, bin ich diesmal mit von der Partie. 
Rute ist eine chinesische, kurze Tenkararute. Warum? Hauptsächlich wohl weil ich bekloppt bin aber auch, weil ich dieses Ding nicht nur mit der Fliege fischen sondern auch als Posenrute missbrauchen kann. Und ich habe Ersatzspitzen dafür.


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Liebster Sör Minimax ,
> ich habe soeben versucht Nahaufnahmen der Rute für ebenjenen Threat zu machen, aber auf jeder blöden Aufnahme stört mich etwas. Es ist zum Haare raufen. Unschöne Lackstellen, Luftblasen, Nicht 100% ordentliche Wicklungen ...
> Ich werde die Rute mit Bildern in Aktion vorstellen, aber Detailaufnahmen erspare ich dem Board.
> Ich fühlte mich irgendwie an den Spruch eines guten Kumpels erinnert - dabei ging es um besonders heftig geschminkte Frauen: "From far so good, from good so far." ...
> ...


Ach mein Lieber, 
das kenne ich: Der eigene Überkritische Blick fängt sich an winzigsten Makeln und eh man es merkt, sieht man nur noch die einzelnen Fehler, dabei gerät dann oft das gelungene Gesamtwerk aus dem Blick.
Lass dir von drei Luftbläschen und ner verrutschen Wicklung oder solchen Scherzen bitte auf keinen Fall die Freude und den Spaß an Deiner tollen Erstlingsrute verderben, oder Deinen rechtmäßigen Schöpferstolz  schmälern. Kleine Imperfektionen werden immer weniger, aber ganz abstellen kann man sie nie. 

Wenn Du und die Lady in Black erstmal ein paar Stunden am Wasser wart, und gemeinsam einige schöne Fische bezwungen habt, hast du die kleinen Makel eh wieder vergessen,
Herzlich 
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Niklas32 (6. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kann man sich noch akkreditieren lassen?


Du kannst durchaus noch teilnehmen ja.


----------



## Finke20 (6. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da ich mich ja ein wenig für deinen Sponsor halte,



Ich sehe es nicht als Sponsoring , für mich ist es mehr eine Challenge in der Challenge  . Die Herausforderung ist für mich noch höher, als für den Rest der Teilnehmer.
Ich muss mit den 


Thomas. schrieb:


> sehr Hochwertigen Rute und Rolle


zurecht kommen, die du mir zukommen lässt. Natürlich bekommst du nach der OCC, ich hoffe dann mit sehr viel Mana geladen   zurück.

Ich bin auch schon gefragt worden, warum ich mir diese Geißelung antue   . Das kann ich mit genauer Sicherheit auch nicht sagen  .


----------



## Bilch (6. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon gefragt worden, warum ich mir diese Geißelung antue   . Das kann ich mit genauer Sicherheit auch nicht sagen  .


----------



## Thomas. (6. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> ich hoffe dann mit sehr viel Mana geladen  zurück.


und ich hoffe du fängst überhaupt was und verletzt dich nicht , mit dem zurück schauen wir erst mal.


----------



## keinangelprofi (9. Februar 2022)

Hallo liebe OCC Verantwortlichen.
Ich möchte meine Combo nochmal ändern:
Die Rute bleibt gleich:
Spro Dynoforce Tele 3,0 m WG 20-40 g
Rolle: hier schicke ich eine Daiwa Exceler  3000 ins Rennen.
Grund: ich habe für die Rolle zwei Spulen und außerdem ist sie nicht ganz so klobig.
Sorry für das Hin und Her!


----------



## kleinangelprofi (9. Februar 2022)

Spro dünoforze 3,0m wg30-60g
Rolle Daiwa exceler lt3000-c


----------



## keinangelprofi (9. Februar 2022)

kleinangelprofi schrieb:


> Spro dünoforze 3,0m wg30-60g
> Rolle Daiwa exceler lt3000-c
> 
> 
> ...


Ich werde das ein bisschen im Auge behalten 
Und schreib mal richtig!


----------



## Nuesse (9. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Und schreib mal richtig!


Die Gerätehersteller lassen sich auch immer bekloppte Namen einfallen ,ich wollte mir mal
ne Sportexrute kaufen und konnte den Namen nicht richtig aussprechen .
War irgendwas mit P


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2022)

kleinangelprofi schrieb:


> Spro dünoforze 3,0m wg30-60g
> Rolle Daiwa exceler lt3000-c
> 
> 
> ...





keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich werde das ein bisschen im Auge behalten
> Und schreib mal richtig!


keinangelprofi hat recht, es ist gut, bei der Combovorstellung klare Angaben zu machen. kleinangelprofi DIe Combo ist übrigens, wie ich finde, gut ausgewählt, ich würde nur die Verpackung abmachen/Folie Abknibbeln, die behindert die Manaaufnahme der Rute


----------



## Finke20 (9. Februar 2022)

Nabend in die Runde,

heute kam UPS vorbei und brachte ein Packet . Ja was soll ich sagen zur gleichen Zeit kam seit Tagen die Sonne raus . Das ist doch ein Zeichen dachte ich noch.






Ich hatte ja noch gute 15 min. Zeit bevor es auf Arbeit geht. Also nichts wie ans auspacken, die Vorfreude ist groß.






Zum Vorschein kamen diese Sachen und da kam wieder die Einsicht, auf was hast du dich da bloß eingelassen   .






Was ist das für ein Knüppel, da bekomme ich angst  und  Thomas. seine Sätze wie



Thomas. schrieb:


> und ich hoffe du fängst überhaupt was und verletzt dich nicht ,





Thomas. schrieb:


> Benutzung auf eigener Gefahr, bei Verletzungen usw. gibt es nix von mir





Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast ein Erste Hilfekasten immer dabei


bekommen eine ganz neue Bedeutung  .






Aber jetzt mal eine Frage wie kann man sich solch einen Knüppel überhaupt kaufen. Das ganze hat ein Gewicht mit der Rolle zusammen von 960g. Ja und was soll ich sage die Sonne ging wieder weg und es fing an zu Nieseln, dass ist ein neues Zeichen. Der Himmel weint, aber es ist jetzt auch egal.
Ich melde den Knüppel jetzt an und werde es sicher bereuen . 

Rute ist eine Automatic Rod 100-150 g in 360cm Länge
Rolle ist eine Lineaeffe Vigor Carp40 und zwei Spulen mit Mono ich Tippe mal auf 22 Schnur.


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich melde den Knüppel jetzt an


Bravo! Das ist Spochtsgeischt!   



Finke20 schrieb:


> Das ganze hat ein Gewicht mit der Rolle zusammen von 960g


Na, das Dürfte ja nichts Neues für Dich sein


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann will ich auch mal.
> Ich schicke ins Rennen:
> daci7's No1 - "Lady in black" + Spro Black Arc "The Legacy" (ich suche noch einen passenden Kork-Knob)
> 13ft, 20g Matchblank, 12+1 PacBay Minima, 18er/25er Mono
> ...





Bilch schrieb:


> Ich werde den werten Minimax in punkto Rokoko etwas Konkurrenz machen und melde mich mit der folgenden Kombo an:
> - DAM Airway tele light, 270 cm, 10-30 g
> - Spro RedArc 10300
> Anhang anzeigen 397850


Das 

Stäbchenparkett ist Nett aber dann kam Lady in Black


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Februar 2022)

Ich verneige mich vor deinem Mut dafür muß man ein Ritter ohne Furcht und Tadel sein.
Ganz ehrlich so eine Rute habe ich noch nicht gesehen das ist ja ein Monster ich hoffe sie hat genug Manna (Positiv) damit 
es bei dir läuft.



Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich melde den Knüppel jetzt an und werde es sicher bereuen .



Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen das du die OCC rockst



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das
> 
> Stäbchenparkett ist Nett aber dann kam Lady in Black


Ich glaube, das uns daci7 's dunkle Dame diese Jahr verhexen wird.
Wie siehts aus Sir Nobbi- wirst auch Du wieder mitreiten?


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das uns daci7 's dunkle Dame diese Jahr verhexen wird.
> Wie siehts aus Sir Nobbi- wirst auch Du wieder mitreiten?


Wir haben doch hier im Norden die Nr.1-
warum doppelt Fische zeigen-
aber ich lese mit und alle Daumen sind gedrückt.

lg nobbi


----------



## geomas (10. Februar 2022)

Finke20 - den Kescher wirst Du nicht brauchen: die Fische steigen angesichts der Automatic Rod sicher mit erhobenen Flossen langsam aus dem Wasser...


----------



## Nuesse (10. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir haben doch hier im Norden die Nr.1-


Danke Nobbi,ich geb mein bestes .


----------



## yukonjack (10. Februar 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Finke20 - den Kescher wirst Du nicht brauchen: die Fische steigen angesichts der *Automatic Rod* sicher mit erhobenen Flossen langsam aus dem Wasser...


Ich habe ganz schlimme Bilder im Kopf, wie soll der arme Finke seiner Unfallversicherung die Verletzungen im Gesicht erklären.


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz schlimme Bilder im Kopf, wie soll der arme Finke seiner Unfallversicherung die Verletzungen im Gesicht erklären.


Und vor allem seinem Landesverband. Öchöm.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2022)

Finke -
hat Tollatsch im Blut


----------



## geomas (10. Februar 2022)

„Make my day!”


----------



## yukonjack (10. Februar 2022)

Stellt euch mal vor, das Ding ist geladen und so ein kleines Eisvögelchen landet auf der Spitze und löst dieses Monstrum aus............


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor, das Ding ist geladen und so ein kleines Eisvögelchen landet auf der Spitze und löst dieses Monstrum aus............


Sollte nichts passieren, außer es hat die Schnur im Schnabel.


----------



## Thomas. (10. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal eine Frage wie kann man sich solch einen Knüppel überhaupt kaufen


aus Langeweile  


Finke20 schrieb:


> Ja und was soll ich sage die Sonne ging wieder weg und es fing an zu Nieseln, dass ist ein neues Zeichen. Der Himmel weint, aber es ist jetzt auch egal.


ich hätte ein Unwetter erwartet 


Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich melde den Knüppel jetzt an und werde es sicher bereuen .


da gehe ich von aus, aber du hast mit dem Herausfordern angefangen   ich hatte das Teil auch schon ganz vergessen, weil wie gesagt wollte ich es mal probieren habe aber nix gefangen, also ich weiß nicht ob es klappt.
Übrigens das ganze Combo hat neu keine 26€ gekostet (glaube ich) die Rute 16€ die Rolle keine 10€ 
etwas enttäuscht von dir bin ich ja das du nicht die hochwertigen Bissanzeiger erwähnt hast, ich musste dafür extra 3 Milka Weihnachtsmänner erledigen und essen um an deren Gürtel zukommen  

Finke20 ich drücke dir aber ganz fest die Daumen und bin schon auf den ersten Fisch gespant der die Feder auslöst, ansonsten kann man damit auch normal fischen (glaube ich zumindest), wenn das alles einigermaßen gut ausgeht mit der OCC 22, wirst du nach deiner Combo von 21 auf jeden fall zur OCC Legende.

PS. am ende der OCC kannst du das Combo natürlich behalten und entsorgen, vergraben, verschenken, oder was auch immer.


----------



## Bilch (10. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal eine Frage wie kann man sich solch einen Knüppel überhaupt kaufen?


Wenn ich Jerome K. Jeromes fabelhaftes Buch Drei Männer auf Bummelfahrt paraphrasiere, gehört Thomas. zu den Leuten ohne denen es keinen Fortschritt gäbe, weil keiner die neuen Dinger ausprobieren wollte. Jedoch ist er jetzt wahrscheinlich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass er seine diesbezügliche dienst gegenüber der Menschlichkeit auserfühlt hat und dass er seinen Schutzengel nicht zu weit treiben soll.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Februar 2022)

So ein Ungetüm habe ich noch nie gesehen und wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich mutmaßen, dass man damit auf Barracuda angelt.
Was ist das eigentlich? Ich kenne Automaticrollen beim Fliegenfischen aber -Ruten?


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich melde den Knüppel jetzt an und werde es sicher bereuen .


Mit diesem Beweis menschlicher Größe und unbezwingbaren Mutes bist Du schon jetzt der Sieger der Herzen...
Hoffentlich findest Du die automatisch aus dem Wasser fliegenden Fische auch wieder...
Eigentlich finde ich den Thomas ja nett, aber jetzt frage ich mich ob er nicht vielleicht doch ein sehr sehr pöser Pursche ist...


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Februar 2022)

Sagt mal - ist das fischen mit automatischen Anschlagsmechanismen nicht verboten?
Ernsthaft - da würde ich vorher mal nachschauen.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich melde den Knüppel jetzt an und werde es sicher bereuen .



Da hat Thomas. sich ja schön entrümpelt.
Ich hätte das Zeug lachend in die Tonne gehauen und wieder die alte DDR Kombo angemeldet.


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Februar 2022)

Ich hab mich nun für die letztjährige Kombo entschieden, sie hat noch nicht soviel verschiedene Grundel(Fisch-)Arten gefangen  und für ne heißersehnte Drennan Rute muss der Tikey noch ein bisschen Stricken








Eine Spro Godfather III Dropshot Rute in 2,7m und meine geliebte Shimano Baitrunner DL2500FB Freilaufrolle 

PS: wenn sie wieder hauptsächlich Grundeln an den Haken holt, nenn ich mich demnächst Godfather of Grundeln


----------



## Thomas. (10. Februar 2022)

Da Herr Finke ja jetzt ordentlich Gehändikapt ist, überlege ich jetzt ernsthaft doch mit zu machen, größer werden meine Chancen nie mehr werden


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Februar 2022)

Raffinierter Plan, erst den potentiellen Erhebungsgegner Schwächen und dann das Feld von hinten aufräumen. Cheapo Thomas.


----------



## keinangelprofi (10. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich melde den Knüppel jetzt an und werde es sicher bereuen .


Diese Gerätschaft sieht wirklich gefährlich aus. Ich wünsche dir von ganzem Herzen viel Erfolg und eine Verletzungsfreie OCC !


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Diese Gerätschaft sieht wirklich gefährlich aus.


Gelten harpunierte Fische eigentlich auch, wenn sie zufällig unter die Rute gekommen sind???


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor, das Ding ist geladen und so ein kleines Eisvögelchen landet auf der Spitze und löst dieses Monstrum aus............


Mir tun ja jetzt schon die kleinen Fischlein wie Stichling, Bitterling etc. leid. 
Ich würde an Finke20 Stelle, hinter der Rute auf jeden Fall ein Fangnetz aufbauen.
Sonst beißt der Fisch, kommt kurz vorbei geflogen und ist auf Nimmerwiedersehen in der Pampas verschwunden. 

Wobei, ab welcher Größe schafft ein Fisch diesen Prügel überhaupt auszulösen?


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Februar 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> .Sonst beißt der Fisch, kommt kurz vorbei geflogen und ist auf Nimmerwiedersehen in der Pampas verschwunden.


Da hilft es dauerhaft eine Kamera neben die Rute zu stellen und laufen zu lassen. Zu Hause kann er dann das passende Bild mit Combo und Fisch im Flug aus der Sequenz ausschneiden


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gelten harpunierte Fische eigentlich auch, wenn sie zufällig unter die Rute gekommen sind???


der Inhalt einer Thunfischdose dürfte doch auch Harpuniert worden sein


----------



## Ukel (10. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Da hilft es dauerhaft eine Kamera neben die Rute zu stellen und laufen zu lassen. Zu Hause kann er dann das passende Bild mit Combo und Fisch im Flug aus der Sequenz ausschneiden


Das müsste dann sicherlich ein Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera sein


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Februar 2022)

Hej,
Ich möchte auch gerne teilnehmen...
Ich bin eigentlich ein reiner Raubfisch Angler, lese hier aber so gerne mit, dass ich mir dachte, ich will ein Teil davon sein, also Rute bestellt und Rolle gekauft und ab dafür...
Meine Challenge wird sich stark auf einen Baggersee begrenzen, ich bin gespannt was damit so alles geht.
In diesem Sinn, ich freu mich.

Noch eine Frage, die Picker Rute hat ja zwei unterschiedliche Spitzen, lege ich mich nun auf eine fest, oder zählt es trotz zweier Spitzen als eine Rute?

Rute: Browning Black Magic CFX Picker 50g
Rolle: Okuma Longbow xt 655

Liebe Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, die Picker Rute hat ja zwei unterschiedliche Spitzen, lege ich mich nun auf eine fest, oder zählt es trotz zweier Spitzen als eine Rute?



Alle dazugehörigen Spitzen sind erlaubt.


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Februar 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Hej,
> Ich möchte auch gerne teilnehmen...
> Ich bin eigentlich ein reiner Raubfisch Angler, lese hier aber so gerne mit, dass ich mir dachte, ich will ein Teil davon sein, also Rute bestellt und Rolle gekauft und ab dafür...
> Meine Challenge wird sich stark auf einen Baggersee begrenzen, ich bin gespannt was damit so alles geht.
> ...


Schön das du dabei bist. 
Ein Foto von der Combo wäre noch toll. 
Eilt aber nicht, bin eh grad im Urlaub und aktualisiere erst am Sonntag


----------



## Nuesse (10. Februar 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> oder zählt es trotz zweier Spitzen als eine Rute?


Ja.


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Schön das du dabei bist.
> Ein Foto von der Combo wäre noch toll.
> Eilt aber nicht, bin eh grad im Urlaub und aktualisiere erst am Sonntag


----------



## Finke20 (10. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, das Dürfte ja nichts Neues für Dich sein




Nicht ganz die letzte Combo hat nur 740g gehabt   -


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich so eine Rute habe ich noch nicht gesehen



Sei beruhigt Astacus74 ich vorher auch noch nicht 



geomas schrieb:


> @Finke20 - den Kescher wirst Du nicht brauchen: die Fische steigen angesichts der Automatic Rod sicher mit erhobenen Flossen langsam aus dem Wasser...


Das glaube ich auch .



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz schlimme Bilder im Kopf, wie soll der arme Finke seiner Unfallversicherung die Verletzungen im Gesicht erklären.



yukonjack, ich mache mir eher sorgen um meine Finger   . Die Feder hat ganz schönen zug an sich und die Rute knallt ganz gut an.



Minimax schrieb:


> Und vor allem seinem Landesverband. Öchöm.



Das ist nicht ganz so wild, ich habe das Teil gleich mal angemeldet, man will ja auf Nummer sicher gehen  .

Ich stelle schon fest das ihr alle sehr viel spaß daran habt, warten wir mal ab, wie sich das ganze so entwickelt.

Ach ja ich hatte heute beim tanken und beim Einkaufen, in unserem Nachbarland Polen, auch mal wieder Spaß .


----------



## Finke20 (10. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Finke -
> hat Tollatsch im Blut



Wie habe sie dir überhaupt geschmeckt, nobbi1962 ?



Thomas. schrieb:


> etwas enttäuscht von dir bin ich ja das du nicht die hochwertigen Bissanzeiger erwähnt hast, ich musste dafür extra 3 Milka Weihnachtsmänner erledigen und essen um an



Ach das sind Bissanzeiger   ? Ich hatte gedacht die kleinen Glöckchen kann ich läuten und kommt wie bei "Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenputtel" etwas Überraschendes heraus  .



Thomas. schrieb:


> bin schon auf den ersten Fisch gespant der die Feder auslöst



Das wird wohl nicht so einfach, ich werde sie wohl hauptsächlich als "normale Rute" nehmen.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich den Thomas ja nett, aber jetzt frage ich mich ob er nicht vielleicht doch ein sehr sehr pöser Pursche ist.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hätte das Zeug lachend in die Tonne gehauen und wieder die alte DDR Kombo angemeldet.



Ach was lass ihn doch den spaß.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sagt mal - ist das fischen mit automatischen Anschlagsmechanismen nicht verboten?



Das werde ich noch herausfinden.



Thomas. schrieb:


> Da Herr Finke ja jetzt ordentlich Gehändikapt ist, überlege ich jetzt ernsthaft doch mit zu mach, größer werden meine Chancen nie mehr werden



Genau das ist mein Plan gewesen  , ich glaube er geht auf.


----------



## Bilch (10. Februar 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Hej,
> Ich möchte auch gerne teilnehmen...
> Ich bin eigentlich ein reiner Raubfisch Angler, lese hier aber so gerne mit, dass ich mir dachte, ich will ein Teil davon sein, also Rute bestellt und Rolle gekauft und ab dafür...
> Meine Challenge wird sich stark auf einen Baggersee begrenzen, ich bin gespannt was damit so alles geht.
> ...


Warum nimmst Du nicht die Spinnrute? Kannst mit ihr ja neben Spinn- auch das Posen- und Grundangeln betreiben


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Februar 2022)

Na klaro, könnte ich, aber es ist doch wunderbar einen so gewichtigen Grund zu haben sich neue Sachen zu kaufen


----------



## Moringotho (10. Februar 2022)

sers,

ich werde auch, mehr oder weniger, teilnehmen.
mal schauen wie es im lauf des jahres ausschaut mit ans wasser kommen.
kombi die ich melde würfel ich morgen vor dem bilderchen machen noch aus.

gerade: Daiwa Jaguar Match mit DAM Quick Finessa III 325 (oder evt der 525, muss ich noch entscheiden)
ungerade: DAM Andy Little Stalking mit DAM Quick Finessa III 330 FS

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden da beide recht leicht zu transportieren sind und nicht zuviel gerödel drum rum brauchen.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Finke20 (10. Februar 2022)

Ich habe da mal was zu der Rute gefunden  .



			https://videocdn.taobao.com/oss/ali-video/2460582aed594f20afb0f3b1d0a477c9/1461303887/video.mp4
		


Gleichzeitig habe ich eine Anfrage an das Fischereiamt gestellt. Wie es mit der Verwendung einer Automatik Rute geregelt ist.
Mal sehen was da für eine Antwort bekomme .


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Februar 2022)

Die Rute wackelt aber jedes Mal schon ordentlich bevor sie auslöst. 
Beim Stichling wirst du da wohl per Hand auslösen müssen und dann hoffen, dass nicht nur noch das Maul dranhängt


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz so wild, ich habe das Teil gleich mal angemeldet, man will ja auf Nummer sicher gehen  .
> 
> Ich stelle schon fest das ihr alle sehr viel spaß daran habt, warten wir mal ab, wie sich das ganze so entwickelt.



Ich glaube nicht das man dich unterschätzen sollte, eher wird dich diese dir auferlegte Gerätewahl motivieren, ja das ist ein 
Knüppel mit Rolle dran und Montagenmäßig wirst du eingeschränkt sein aber einen guten Angler kann so leicht nichts 
erschüttern.



Finke20 schrieb:


> Ach das sind Bissanzeiger  ? Ich hatte gedacht die kleinen Glöckchen kann ich läuten und kommt wie bei "Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenputtel" etwas Überraschendes heraus  .



Das wäre das Mindeste gewesen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal was zu der Rute gefunden  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja merci,das Teil schaut ja Lebensgefährlich aus..

Mein Dad hatte sich mal nur den Rollen Halter der so ähnlich aussieht gekauft. 
Beim ersten Versuch lag die Rute 5m hinter ihm.


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2022)

Guten Abend, liebe MitOCCler
ich hätte eine Frage bzw. Vorschlag an das OCC- Team Forelle74 Niklas32 Jesco Peschutter :
Diese Jahr beginnt die OCC ja schon wesentlich früher, am 1.3. oderso. Da sind ja noch so einige im anglerischen
Winterschlaf, und wenn der Anmeldehammer fällt, dann wäre es das gewesen. Bei der 21er OCC gabs ja eine längere 
Anmeldephase.
Da die OCC ja eine offene, freie Veranstaltung ist, und jeder Teilnehmer ohnehin für sich selbst entscheiden kann,
wann er für die OCC angelt-vWie wäre es, wenn man den Anmeldestopp vom OCC Startschuss abkoppelt?
Beispielsweise könnten wir ja bereits ab 1.3 loslegen, aber Anmeldungen werden noch bis zum 1.4. oderso angenommen, 
vielleicht kommen dann noch einige auf den Geschmack. The more, the merrier,
was meint ihr?

hg
Minimax


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2022)

Das Automatik-Teil kommt mal echt bizarr. Verkehrt herum hingestellt und mit an der Spitze festgeklebtem Pole Cup evtl. auch als Anfütter-Römerkatapult brauchbar


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Römerkatapult


Das Bild drängt sich mir ständig auf, schön, nicht alleine zu sein.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2022)

Aber niemals im gespannten Zustand irgendwie waagerecht halten - sonst droht in Blank-Reichweite die Gefahr eines unbeabsichtigten Dreiviertels-Carbon(??)-Roundhouse 

Obwohl: Wenn man statt des Pole Cups oben einen Chuck-Norris-Kampfstiefel dranmontiert und das Ding als Horizontalfeger installiert, könnte das in Verbindung mit nem Stolperdraht z. B. als selbstauslösender Wildschwein-Stopp-Schellomat für die Zugangssicherung beim Nachtangeln dienen - muss nur entsprechend niedrig positioniert werden, damit die Aggro-Sau nicht nur nen Luftzug spürt


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2022)

Guckt euch das Video nochmal an -
wie er den Fisch landen will am Ende-
der Angler in der schwarzen Weste-
der hat doch ein aner Murmel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2022)

Da fehlt nur noch die berühmte Fliegende Guillotine, um den Fisch bequem vom Stuhl aus - ohne lästiges Aufstehen-Müssen - gleich bratfertig aus der Distanz zu filetieren


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2022)

Nabend OCCs,
Ich finde das ganze Ding bekloppt: Es ist eine Automatische Fangvorrichtung mit nem Rollenhalter. Schade das so ein Instrument jetzt aus dem sicheren Hintergrund des Zuschauerpodiums lanciert wurde, doppelt schade, zu sehen wie das großzügige freie Regelwerk für Lacher pervetiert wird. Pfui.

Auch wenns  jetzt noch die grosse Gaudi ist, Ich  jedenfalls würd nicht mit so nem Scheixx antreten, oder überhaupt damit angeln Fische fangen.

Minimax


----------



## geomas (11. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht hat ja das zuständige Fischereiamt Bedenken und zieht es aus dem OCC-Verkehr (im übertragenen Sinne).
Oder Ms. Finke greift ein und untersagt den gefährlichen Einsatz des Gerätes. 

Ich persönlich würde es höchstens aus blanker Neugier testen. Erst an Land und falls es nicht brutal hart anschlägt oder ernsthaft gefährlich ist evtl. auch am Wasser. Und das wärs dann auch. 

Und wie ich Thomas. kenne hätte er sicher Verständnis, wenn unser Finke nicht Leib und Leben und Lappen für ein fragwürdiges Abenteuer riskiert.



Ach ja, meine OCC-Rute ist bestimmt (eine Twin-Tip, von einem nicht mehr existierenden Angelladen - „M.H.&C. Johnson” in Knaresborough - aufgebaut). 
Die Rollenfrage ist noch offen, nächste Woche kommen ein paar Oldies, dann wird entschieden. Und das Foto folgt dann auch.


----------



## Thomas. (11. Februar 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde es höchstens aus blanker Neugier testen. Erst an Land und falls es nicht brutal hart anschlägt oder ernsthaft gefährlich ist evtl. auch am Wasser. Und das wärs dann auch.


das war auch mein vorhaben, nur mal Testen. und so brutal wie das auch aussieht ist es mit dem Anschlag bei weiten nicht (am Wasser)


geomas schrieb:


> Und wie ich @Thomas. kenne hätte er sicher Verständnis, wenn unser Finke nicht Leib und Leben und Lappen für ein fragwürdiges Abenteuer riskiert.


das mit dem Leib und Leben ist doch ein wenig übertrieben, im schlimmsten fall wenn man sie ganz Doof anstellt könnte man sich vielleicht die Finger klemmen.
den Lappen würde ich dafür natürlich auch nicht riskieren, ich muss gestehen das ich mir diese Frage gar nicht gestellt habe als ich das Teil 2x mit zum Wasser hatte ob sowas erlaubt ist oder nicht, ja ich bin manchmal verantwortungslos.


Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend OCCs,
> Ich finde das ganze Ding bekloppt: Es ist eine Automatische Fangvorrichtung mit nem Rollenhalter. Schade das so ein Instrument jetzt aus dem sicheren Hintergrund des Zuschauerpodiums lanciert wurde, doppelt schade, zu sehen wie das großzügige freie Regelwerk für Lacher pervetiert wird. Pfui.
> 
> Auch wenns  jetzt noch die grosse Gaudi ist, Ich  jedenfalls würd nicht mit so nem Scheixx antreten, oder überhaupt damit angeln Fische fangen.
> ...


Finke20  ich bitte dich hiermit NICHT mit dem Combo anzutreten, mach mit dem Teil was du willst, nur bitte nicht bei der OCC mit antreten, ich möchte nicht das Mir oder Dir nachher noch irgend etwas nachgesagt oder angehängt wird, oder was auch immer.

Hier mit möchte ich mich auch bei Minimax für meine dumme Idee mit der Combo entschuldigen, es war in keinster Weise meine Absicht mich in den Mittelpunkt zustellen, dachte es wäre mal was anderes, ja ich habe es nicht so mit dem Denken, sollte ich noch mal so eine Dumme Idee haben, werde ich dir vorher eine PN schreiben und fragen ob das okay ist bevor ich es öffentlich von mir gebe.

ich werde jetzt zu dem ganzen auch nix mehr schreiben.


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Guten Abend, liebe MitOCCler
> ich hätte eine Frage bzw. Vorschlag an das OCC- Team Forelle74 Niklas32 Jesco Peschutter :
> Diese Jahr beginnt die OCC ja schon wesentlich früher, am 1.3. oderso. Da sind ja noch so einige im anglerischen
> Winterschlaf, und wenn der Anmeldehammer fällt, dann wäre es das gewesen. Bei der 21er OCC gabs ja eine längere
> ...


----------



## keinangelprofi (11. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Beispielsweise könnten wir ja bereits ab 1.3 loslegen, aber Anmeldungen werden noch bis zum 1.4. oderso angenommen,


Warum der Start dieses Mal so früh sein sollte erschließt sich mir ohnehin nicht.
Zeitraum analog 2021 in gut is…


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend OCCs,
> Ich finde das ganze Ding bekloppt: Es ist eine Automatische Fangvorrichtung mit nem Rollenhalter. Schade das so ein Instrument jetzt aus dem sicheren Hintergrund des Zuschauerpodiums lanciert wurde, doppelt schade, zu sehen wie das großzügige freie Regelwerk für Lacher pervetiert wird. Pfui.
> 
> Auch wenns  jetzt noch die grosse Gaudi ist, Ich  jedenfalls würd nicht mit so nem Scheixx antreten, oder überhaupt damit angeln Fische fangen.
> ...





Thomas. schrieb:


> das war auch mein vorhaben, nur mal Testen. und so brutal wie das auch aussieht ist es mit dem Anschlag bei weiten nicht (am Wasser)
> 
> das mit dem Leib und Leben ist doch ein wenig übertrieben, im schlimmsten fall wenn man sie ganz Doof anstellt könnte man sich vielleicht die Finger klemmen.
> den Lappen würde ich dafür natürlich auch nicht riskieren, ich muss gestehen das ich mir diese Frage gar nicht gestellt habe als ich das Teil 2x mit zum Wasser hatte ob sowas erlaubt ist oder nicht, ja ich bin manchmal verantwortungslos.
> ...


Die ganze Sache erinnert mich an die schweizerischen Stripy Zeichentrickfilme aus den 80ern (was die Macher dieser Serie damals alles geraucht haben ) – in jeder Episode will der Dicke unbedingt seine Idee durchziehen und Stripy will ihn davon abhalten, hat aber trotzdem einen enormen Spaß dabei


----------



## rustaweli (11. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache erinnert mich an die schweizerischen Stripy Zeichentrickfilme aus den 80ern (was die Macher dieser Serie damals alles geraucht haben ) – in jeder Episode will der Dicke unbedingt seine Idee durchziehen und Stripy will ihn davon abhalten, hat aber trotzdem einen enormen Spaß dabei


Kenne ich nicht.
Hatte da aber kein West TV, nur Flimmerstunde am WE, Brumkreisel, Hase u Wolf und Abrafaxe als Comic. Wer cool war hatte noch die Digedags.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Februar 2022)

Und Spejbl und Hurvinek!


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Warum der Start dieses Mal so früh sein sollte erschließt sich mir ohnehin nicht.
> Zeitraum analog 2021 in gut is…


Weil das das Ergebnis der Abstimmung war. Ganz einfach.


----------



## keinangelprofi (11. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Weil das das Ergebnis der Abstimmung war. Ganz einfach.


... an der keiner mitgemacht hat, der noch im anglerischen Winterschlaf war. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> ... an der keiner mitgemacht hat, der noch im anglerischen Winterschlaf war. Ganz einfach.


Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht, aber wie hätte man es anders abfragen sollen? Eine Umfrage im April, ob wir im März hätten starten sollen, ist ja auch sinnlos. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Vorteil von zu lang im Gegensatz von zu kurz ja auch, dass man ja einfach selbst entscheiden kann noch nicht angeln zu gehen. Die die bereits Lust haben, machen sich schon auf die Suche und einige fangen eben erst später an. Darin sehe ich kein Problem. 

Mit dem Vorschlag von Minimax wäre es ja sogar noch möglich sich nachträglich anzumelden.


----------



## Finke20 (11. Februar 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Oder Ms. Finke greift ein und untersagt den gefährlichen Einsatz des Gerätes.




Das wird wohl nicht passieren   , in solchen Sachen ist meine Liebste mehr als entspannt.



Thomas. schrieb:


> @Finke20 ich bitte dich hiermit NICHT mit dem Combo anzutreten, mach mit dem Teil was du willst, nur bitte nicht bei der OCC mit antreten, ich möchte nicht das Mir oder Dir nachher noch irgend etwas nachgesagt oder angehängt wird, oder was auch immer.



Wie du schon schreibst ich mache was ich möchtest, wer mich kennt weiß das ich mich immer an die Regeln halte  .


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze Ding bekloppt: Es ist eine Automatische Fangvorrichtung mit nem Rollenhalter. Schade das so ein Instrument jetzt aus dem sicheren Hintergrund des Zuschauerpodiums lanciert wurde, doppelt schade, zu sehen wie das großzügige freie Regelwerk für Lacher pervetiert wird. Pfui.
> 
> Auch wenns jetzt noch die grosse Gaudi ist, Ich jedenfalls würd nicht mit so nem Scheixx antreten, oder überhaupt damit angeln Fische fangen.





Thomas. schrieb:


> @Finke20 ich bitte dich hiermit NICHT mit dem Combo anzutreten, mach mit dem Teil was du willst, nur bitte nicht bei der OCC mit antreten, ich möchte nicht das Mir oder Dir nachher noch irgend etwas nachgesagt oder angehängt wird, oder was auch immer.
> 
> Hier mit möchte ich mich auch bei @Minimax für meine dumme Idee mit der Combo entschuldigen, es war in keinster Weise meine Absicht mich in den Mittelpunkt zustellen, dachte es wäre mal was anderes, ja ich habe es nicht so mit dem Denken, sollte ich noch mal so eine Dumme Idee haben, werde ich dir vorher eine PN schreiben und fragen ob das okay ist bevor ich es öffentlich von mir gebe.
> 
> ich werde jetzt zu dem ganzen auch nix mehr schreiben.


Männers - HUMOR war ein ganz wichtiger Bestandteil von Andals Persöhnlichkeit.
Lasst uns den Unseren bitte nicht verlieren... .


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2022)

Man kann ja mit dem Ding auch ganz normal angeln, ohne den Mechanismus zu benutzen. Diesen ggf. noch mit Panzertape etc. zukleben/-wickeln, dann ist er entschärft und kann sich bei Normalbenutzung auch nicht einfach lösen.

Kommt vom Look her dann endzeit-atombunkerfund-trashig.


----------



## Finke20 (11. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Männers - HUMOR war ein ganz wichtiger Bestandteil von Andals Persöhnlichkeit.
> Lasst uns den Unseren bitte nicht verlieren... .



Genau und HUMOR ist zum Beispiel mein zweiter Vorname  . Das leben ist doch so schon ernst genug, lasst uns spaß haben .


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2022)

Zukleben und dann mit Edding noch "Property of Chuck Norris" (alternativ Dolph Lundgren) auf das Tape-Gewurstel kritzeln - dann klaut das auch kein Kuriositäten-Sammler.

Nur für den Fall, dass doch kein 80ies-Söldnerschlappen mitgeschleift werden soll.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Männers - HUMOR war ein ganz wichtiger Bestandteil von Andals Persöhnlichkeit.
> Lasst uns den Unseren bitte nicht verlieren... .


Da hast Du recht 



Finke20 schrieb:


> Genau und HUMOR ist zum Beispiel mein zweiter Vorname  . Das leben ist doch so schon ernst genug, lasst uns spaß haben .


Ich musste einmal schreiben, was ich von dem Gerät halte- und das wars auch schon. Ich verspreche auch in Zukunft nicht in der Richtung zu unken oder zu meckern, und es kann kein Zweifel bestehen, daß Du Deine Fische fair und square fängst, egal womit. Wie vorher gesagt: Das Handicap dieses Geräts anzunehmen, zeugt von echtem Spochtsgeischt 

Ich wünsche Dir -und jedem von uns- recht viel Spass und viele, viele Fischarten egal mit welchem Tackle wir an den Start gehen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal was zu der Rute gefunden  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am interessantesten ist deren Landetechnik, 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Du da fortschrittlicher bist


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2022)

Finke20 ,
Du hättest dir besser von mir eine Bauanleitung für eine ordentliche Coryllus Avelana geben lassen sollen.
Die ist längst nicht so ein Knüppel und viel feiner .
Die Fangchancen wären viel größer als mit diesem Monstrum.
Ich frag mich, was für Hirnis auf so eine Idee kommen und so ein Mist bauen.

Aber Du stellst dich und nimmst diese unmögliche Herausforderung an.

*Ich verneige mich vor Dir.*


----------



## Moringotho (11. Februar 2022)

Sers,
Die Würfel sind gefallen.
Es ist die DAM Andy Little Stalking mit der DAM Quick Finessa III 330FS geworden.

Schnur muss ich noch schauen. Hab ja zum Glück genug Ersatzspulen.









NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Februar 2022)

Dem minimaxschem Antrag wird stattgegeben. *Eine Anmeldung zur diesjährigen OCC wird bis zum 01.05 möglich sein*. 
Ich werde allerdings erst Anfang nächster Woche dazu kommen den entsprechenden Passus im Startpost einzufügen. 

Euer OCC-Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Dem minimaxschem Antrag wird stattgegeben. *Eine Anmeldung zur diesjährigen OCC wird bis zum 01.05 möglich sein*.
> Ich werde allerdings erst Anfang nächster Woche dazu kommen den entsprechenden Passus im Startpost einzufügen.
> 
> Euer OCC-Team 2022
> ...


schööön,
dann habe ich noch etwas mehr Zeit mich zu kurieren, 
ich könnte zwar eh nicht vorne mitspielen, aber dabei sein wäre sehr schön


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schööön,
> dann habe ich noch etwas mehr Zeit mich zu kurieren,
> ich könnte zwar eh nicht vorne mitspielen, aber dabei sein wäre sehr schön


Das ist die Hauptsache. Man muss ja auch nicht direkt zum Start ans Wasser stürmen. Alles schön in Ruhe und jeder in seinem eigenen Tempo


----------



## Mescalero (11. Februar 2022)

P-Bässe sind auch zugelassen, soso. Wenn das der richtige Gewässerwart spitzkriegt....


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2022)

Für nen Angler wäre aber ein MM StingRay passender


----------



## Finke20 (11. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch nicht direkt zum Start ans Wasser stürmen.




Aber sowas von  , die Aussichten von vielen verschiedenen Fischarten in kurzer Zeit zu fangen, ist bei uns im Frühjahr sehr groß. Da die Fische in großen Schwären zusammen stehen. Wenn es wärmer wird verteilen sie sich im Fluss wieder .


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber sowas von  , die Aussichten von vielen verschiedenen Fischarten in kurzer Zeit zu fangen, ist bei uns im Frühjahr sehr groß. Da die Fische in großen Schwären zusammen stehen. Wenn es wärmer wird verteilen sie sich im Fluss wieder .


Ich hab gerade mal vorsichtig* den Kalender gecheckt: Der offizielle Startschuss 1.3. fällt auf einen Dienstag- sehr ärgerlich, ich hätte natürlich ebenfalls gerne versucht gleich zum OCC Beginn am Wasser zu sein


*Mein Terminkalender und ich mögen uns nicht sehr gerne und ich versuche ihm möglichst aus dem Weg zu gehen


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der offizielle Startschuss 1.3. fällt auf einen Dienstag


Wie, hast du etwa noch keinen Urlaub eingereicht?


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2022)

Ich könnt natürlich gegen Abend ne kleine Runde an der Spree einlegen, mit Pose und Maden. Ein Plötzlein oder ein Nanobarsch würden sich vielleicht erbarmen.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal vorsichtig* den Kalender gecheckt: Der offizielle Startschuss 1.3. fällt auf einen Dienstag- sehr ärgerlich


Werter Minigrummler, das ist nicht schlimm.
1. Die OCC geht dieses Jahr länger als 2021.
2. Freu dich..die drei Tage vor dem 1.März haben (endlich!!!) wir Männer das Sagen! Also am 29. und 30. und 31. Februar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2022)

Wisst ihr was Leute?
Ich bin zwar nicht sicher, ob ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen überhaupt angeln kann,
aber ich melde mich dennoch an.
Es wird sehr schwierig für mich geeignete Möglichkeiten zu finden, die Stellen müssen mit Rollator erreichbar sein.
Fischen vom Stuhl oder Bank könnte gehen.
Meine hiesigen Stammgewässer kommen da schon mal gar nicht in Frage.
Istrien kenne ich 3-4 Stellen, da könnte ich vom Ufer / Steg fischen oder von Boot mit Freundeshilfe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2022)

Dieses No-name-Teil habe ich seit Jahren unbenutzt originalverpackt im Keller stehen.
Rute 3,5 m , 25 - 40g Wurfgewicht, ich kenne einen alten Steg in der Bucht, da ist es schon nach 3 m acht m tief,
da sah ich öfters WOBA, Streifenbrassen und Doraden.
Die Rolle ist wohl eine 2000er Größe, wo noch neue Schnur drauf muss, die 30er Mono taugt sicher nicht viel


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dieses No-name-Teil habe ich seit Jahren unbenutzt originalverpackt im Keller stehen.
> Rute 3,5 m , 25 - 40g Wurfgewicht, ich kenne einen alten Steg in der Bucht, da ist es schon nach 3 m acht m tief,
> da sah ich öfters WOBA, Streifenbrassen und Doraden.
> Die Rolle ist wohl eine 2000er Größe, wo noch neue Schnur drauf muss, die 30er Mono taugt sicher nicht viel
> ...


Toll, das mitmachst, Brillendorsch. Und wer weiß, wenn Du in Istrien angelst, dann kannst Du die Speziesliste bestimmt um ein paar Exoten erweitern 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Toll, das mitmachst, Brillendorsch. Und wer weiß, wenn Du in Istrien angelst, dann kannst Du die Speziesliste bestimmt um ein paar Exoten erweitern
> Hg
> Minimax


genau das ist mein Plan, gewinnen kann ich eh nicht aber wertvolle Beiträge könnte ich ja evtl. liefern.
Ich glaube, darüber würde Andal sich freuen


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2022)

Hatte letztes Jahr eigentlich jemand mit der Haselnussrute gefischt? Und falls nein, gibt es eine da eine literarische Grundlage, wo die Fischerei damit beschrieben wird?


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr eigentlich jemand mit der Haselnussrute gefischt? Und falls nein, gibt es eine da eine literarische Grundlage, wo die Fischerei damit beschrieben wird?


ich mach zwar oft Witze darüber, aber noch vor wenigen Jahren habe ich hin und wieder noch damit gefischt.
Die Herstellung ist aber ziemlich aufwändig. 
1) Rute auswählen und schneiden
2) wässern
3) schälen
4) vertikal zum Trocknen aufhängen, Spitze nach unten mit 500 g Gewicht.
6) 2 Std. in 15%er Salzlösung kochen
7) wieder zum Trocknen mit Gewicht aufhängen
8) mit einer Glasscherbe abziehen und mit feinem Sandpapier schleifen.
9) die Rute mit Öl einreiben und wieder mit Gewicht aufhängen und trocknen lassen, danach wieder mit Sandpapier abschleifen
    so oft wiederholen, bis sich die Rute blank und glatt anfühlt.
10) etwa 50 cm über dem unteren Ende die Rute durchbohren und einen 10 cm Gewindestab 6 mm einsetzen.
11) Aufwickelrolle für Drachenschnur auf den Gewindestab stecken und mit Muttern fixieren.
12) Mind. 2 Ringe im Spitzenbereich montieren.

Diese Rute hält 1-2 Jahre wenn Du sie 2-3 mal im Monat fischst.
Du kannst damit in der Barbenregion wunderbar Trolling betreiben.
Mein beeindruckenster Fang mit so einer Rute war eine 3,8 Kg Barbe.


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2022)

Wie lässt es sich realisieren, einen 2-3 m langen Stock zu kochen?


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich mach zwar oft Witze darüber, aber noch vor wenigen Jahren habe ich hin und wieder noch damit gefischt.
> Die Herstellung ist aber ziemlich aufwändig.
> 1) Rute auswählen und schneiden
> 2) wässern
> ...


Meinen allerhöchsten Respekt Christian, das ist Angeln alter Schule (Tradition)


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Wie lässt es sich realisieren, einen 2-3 m langen Stock zu kochen?



Zusammen klappen?


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Wie lässt es sich realisieren, einen 2-3 m langen Stock zu kochen?


Ganz einfach, indem man seinen Erfindergeist aktiviert...


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich mach zwar oft Witze darüber, aber noch vor wenigen Jahren habe ich hin und wieder noch damit gefischt.
> Die Herstellung ist aber ziemlich aufwändig.
> 1) Rute auswählen und schneiden
> 2) wässern
> ...





rippi schrieb:


> Wie lässt es sich realisieren, einen 2-3 m langen Stock zu kochen?


Das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen.


----------



## Moringotho (12. Februar 2022)

sers,



Mescalero schrieb:


> P-Bässe sind auch zugelassen, soso. Wenn das der richtige Gewässerwart spitzkriegt....


warum eigentlich nicht? einige sind mit eigenbau ruten am start. dann kann ich doch mein erstlingswerk (bis auf den hals und elektonik teile alles selbstgebaut, lackiert etc) anmelden.


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Für nen Angler wäre aber ein MM StingRay passender


ist nicht so meiner (optik).

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Februar 2022)

Ein Rohr...oder ne Regenrinne..


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen.


Bootsbauer waren genau in dieser Frage sehr erfinderisch...


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Bootsbauer waren genau in dieser Frage sehr erfinderisch...


Wie jetzt, haben die etwa ihre Boote gekocht? Wenns so grosse Bootsförmige Töpfe geben würde, könnte man die doch direkt als Boot nehmen und müsste sich nicht extra eins kochen?


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, haben die etwa ihre Boote gekocht? Wenns so grosse Bootsförmige Töpfe geben würde, könnte man die doch direkt als Boot nehmen und müsste sich nicht extra eins kochen?


Nein, aber die traditionellen Holzboote von früher wurden ja aus einzelnen Planken (Außenhaut) zusammen gesetzt. Damit man diese auf die Spanten setzen konnte, wurden die Planken vorher durch Dämpfen oder Erhitzen im Wasser biegsam gemacht...
(Meinen selbst gebauten großen Meerforellenkescher habe ich übrigens auch mit Hilfe dieser Technik gebaut...)


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2022)

Ja, aber wenn es so gemacht werden würde. würde Brilli ja nicht von einer 15%igen sprechen.


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn es so gemacht werden würde. würde Brilli ja nicht von einer 15%igen sprechen.


Was spricht denn dagegen, Wasser oder Dampf in einer 15%igen Salzlösung anzuwenden....?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, Wasser oder Dampf in einer 15%igen Salzlösung anzuwenden....?



Im Dampf ist kein Salz.
Davon ab finde ich es auch nicht schwierig, die Rute langsam durch die Dampfahne eines Topfes mit kochendem Wasser ziehen.


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, Wasser oder Dampf in einer 15%igen Salzlösung anzuwenden....?


Naja, es gibt keinen Grund eine 15%ige Salzlösung zu verwenden um Wasserdampf zu erzeugen. Zumal innerhalb der beschriebenen 2 Stunden, je nach Volumen eine höherprozentige bis gesättigte Salzlösung erhalten wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2022)

Falls man das Salz benötigt um dem Stock Wasser zu entziehen, könnte man ihn einfach mit reichlich Salz trocken einreiben.
Mal sehen was Christian dazu sagt.


----------



## Mescalero (12. Februar 2022)

Interessant!
Den Teil mit der versalzenen Rutensuppe verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht so richtig. Hasel trocknet doch auch von allein recht gut und, wenn es so dünn ist, wie es für eine Rute nötig ist, auch ratzfatz.


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2022)

Haselnuß- und Weidengerten habe ich früher direkt aus dem Busch geschnitten und irgendwie die Schnur direkt rangeknüppert. 
Habe sogar welche mit einem kleinen „Schraubhaken” versehen. Die üblichen Mini-Plötz und Bärschlein konnte ich damit in Ufernähe fangen. 
Bis irgendwann jemand vom Angelverein kam und meckerte, dann mußte eine Bambusrute her... Um 1980 war das wohl.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Im Angesicht der ehrenvollen Einberufung zur diesjährigen OCC schickt er sich an eine _"Oldie but Goldie" _2,85m Sportex Easy Cast 15-45g WG in die Waagschale zu werfen, welche er mit einer Silstar MG-29 Kapselrolle zu vermählen sich ausbaldowert hat. Als zusätzliche Bürde lastet er seinen schmächtigen aber dennoch schlachterprobten Schultern ein _"floats only" _auf, welches selbstverfreilich einer gestrengen Restriktion durch seine Selbstbauten unterliegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396688
> 
> ...



Da ihn Rosinante _- sein getreues Ross aus dem Stall derer von Suzuki -_ in diesem Jahr verstärkt zu seinen anglerischen Eskapaden begleiten wird, tauschet er einmalig nun das vor einiger Zeit hier präsentierte Rapier _Sportex_ gegen ein Stilett aus dem Hause ABU. Beim _"Floats only"_ bleibt es dabei selbstverfreilich.






Reisespinnrute ABU Diplomat 10ft / 15 - 35g Wurfgewicht & Kapselrolle SILSTAR Match-Graphite MG-29


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ein Stilett aus dem Hause ABU.


Magst Du diese Rute?


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Wie lässt es sich realisieren, einen 2-3 m langen Stock zu kochen?


du steckst die Rute in ein Kupferrohr, füllst es mit Wasser, verschießt es und legst das Ganze auf ein Lagerfeuer


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Magst Du diese Rute?



Ich habe damit so wirklich noch nicht gefischt. Sie mir vor nun geraumer Zeit aber eigens für die Angeltouren mit meinem Motorrad gekauft,
da ich nicht auf eine Teleskoprute zurückgreifen wollte. Wohl muss man bei solchen Reiseruten immer auch einen Kompromiss eingehen, ich bin gespannt.

Deinem Smiley nach zu urteilen empfindest Du diese Rute aber scheinbar nicht gerade als das Gelbe vom Ei? Korrekt?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> du steckst die Rute in ein Kupferrohr, füllst es mit Wasser, verschießt es und legst das Ganze auf ein Lagerfeuer



Das nennt sich dann Rohrbombe oder wie?


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hasel trocknet doch auch von allein recht gut und, wenn es so dünn ist, wie es für eine Rute nötig ist, auch ratzfatz.


stimmt, aber dann bricht sie wie ein Streichholz


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Haselnuß- und Weidengerten habe ich früher direkt aus dem Busch geschnitten und irgendwie die Schnur direkt rangeknüppert.
> Habe sogar welche mit einem kleinen „Schraubhaken” versehen. Die üblichen Mini-Plötz und Bärschlein konnte ich damit in Ufernähe fangen.
> Bis irgendwann jemand vom Angelverein kam und meckerte, dann mußte eine Bambusrute her... Um 1980 war das wohl.


so habe ich auch als Steppke angefangen


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das nennt sich dann Rohrbombe oder wie?


dass das Ganze so verschlossen wird, dass immer noch Überdruck entweichen kann versteht sich von selbst.
Habt ihr alle keine Fantasie?
oder reicht euer technisches Verständnis  nur für zusammensetzen vorgefertigter Teile?


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

und das Salz ist nötig, um den Zellsaft zu entziehen.
Zellsaft ist nicht gleich Wasser!
Die Zellen würden getrocknet erhalten bleiben und hätten immer ein sehr starkes Bestreben sich wieder mit Wasser 
vollzusaugen, Die Rute wäre nach 3 Wochen schon morsch


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Deinem Smiley nach zu urteilen empfindest Du diese Rute aber scheinbar nicht gerade als das Gelbe vom Ei? Korrekt?


Na ja, gefischt habe ich die noch nicht, aber zwei drei mal probegewedelt.
Fand ich längst nicht so gut wie die etwas günstgere Reiserutenserie von ABU - schwer und kopflastig...
Schade, weil ich die eigentlich sehr hübsch finde.


----------



## heinzi (13. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Nein, aber die traditionellen Holzboote von früher wurden ja aus einzelnen Planken (Außenhaut) zusammen gesetzt. Damit man diese auf die Spanten setzen konnte, wurden die Planken vorher durch Dämpfen oder Erhitzen im Wasser biegsam gemacht...
> (Meinen selbst gebauten großen Meerforellenkescher habe ich übrigens auch mit Hilfe dieser Technik gebaut...)
> Anhang anzeigen 398719


Dein Kescher sieht super aus und fast genauso wie meiner. Ich hatte auch Latten in der Badewanne und Regenrohr gewässert, diese anschließend in Form gebracht und getrocknet. Im Anschluß daran wurden die einzelnen Latten miteinander verleimt, das Ganze mit Schleifpapier geschliffen und mit Klarlack lackiert, versiegelt. Das Netz wurde auch mit roter Schnur am Rahmen befestigt. Wenn dein Netz weiß wäre, hätte ich fast gesagt das es mein Kescher wäre der im Bild zu sehen ist. Verrückt, wahrscheinlich haben wir die gleiche Bauanleitung gehabt. Meiner ist jetzt mehr als 30 Jahre alt und sieht immer noch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja, gefischt habe ich die noch nicht, aber zwei drei mal probegewedelt.
> Fand ich längst nicht so gut wie die etwas günstgere Reiserutenserie von ABU - schwer und kopflastig...
> Schade, weil ich die eigentlich sehr hübsch finde.



Schlecht schaut diese Rute nicht aus, das stimmt wohl. Wobei man ihr den irgendwo ja doch relativ günstigen Preis schon ansieht aber eine High-end Rute habe ich schließlich nicht gesucht. Ich werde berichten wie sich diese Rute dann am Wasser schlägt, von daher vielleicht auch eine ganz interessante Wahl. Wobei mir meine heißgeliebte Sportex Easy Cast schon lieber gewesen wäre, alleine wegen ihres fast schon triefenden Manas. Aber die Reisespinnrute lässt sich auf dem Motorrad eben viel besser transportieren.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber die Reisespinnrute lässt sich auf dem Motorrad eben viel besser transportieren.


Das ist halt DAS Argument - da ist die Auswahl, vor allem im bezahlbaren Bereich, einfach sehr gering..


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Fand ich längst nicht so gut wie die etwas günstgere Reiserutenserie von ABU


Die "Tormentor" Serie wurde hier kürzlich redaktionell vorgestellt, günstiger und besser als die Diplomat.
Wenn man eine günstige Reiserute sucht, sind die echt ganz OK.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist halt DAS Argument - da ist die Auswahl, vor allem im bezahlbaren Bereich, einfach sehr gering..



Ich habe mich damals auch für eine John Wilson Avon Quiver Travel Rod interessiert aber leider war diese Rute nirgends mehr erhältlich. Wahrscheinlich wird diese Rute vom Blank her aber auch nicht so toll gewesen sein. Ich denke der Name John Wilson wurde gerne einmal auf irgendwelche 08/15 Ruten gedruckt, so habe ich jedenfalls den Eindruck gewonnen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die "Tormentor" Serie wurde hier kürulich redaktionell vorgestellt, günstiger und besser als die Diplomat.
> Wenn man eine günstige Reiserute sucht, sind die echt ganz OK.



Wobei ich damals auch etwas nach der Optik geschaut habe, denn primär möchte ich diese "Motorrad-Rute" zum Angeln auf Friedfisch einsetzen, da gefallen mir Ruten die arg nach Spinnrute aussehen nicht so gut. Optisch ist die Diplomat jedenfalls echt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Meinen allerhöchsten Respekt Christian, das ist Angeln alter Schule (Tradition)


danke Dir,
ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viel Spaß es macht, mit so einer Combo zu fischen.
sie liegt zwar etwas klobig in der Hand, aber das Gefühl zu Köder und Fisch ist einmalig und mit keiner modernen
Rute zu erleben.
Die Rute hat eine durchgehende Aktion, ähnlich einer Fliegenrute


----------



## Skott (13. Februar 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Dein Kescher sieht super aus und fast genauso wie meiner. Ich hatte auch Latten in der Badewanne und Regenrohr gewässert, diese anschließend in Form gebracht und getrocknet. Im Anschluß daran wurden die einzelnen Latten miteinander verleimt, das Ganze mit Schleifpapier geschliffen und mit Klarlack lackiert, versiegelt. Das Netz wurde auch mit roter Schnur am Rahmen befestigt. Wenn dein Netz weiß wäre, hätte ich fast gesagt das es mein Kescher wäre der im Bild zu sehen ist. Verrückt, wahrscheinlich haben wir die gleiche Bauanleitung gehabt. Meiner ist jetzt mehr als 30 Jahre alt und sieht immer noch sehr gut aus.


Danke dir,
ich habe meinen Kescher 1994 nach einer Anleitung aus einer Angelzeitschrift (weiß nicht mehr welche) gebastelt.
Gewässert in der Badewanne, in Form gebogen und fixiert. Das ganze mehrere male, bis die endgültige Form ereicht war. Nach dem Trocknen die 3 Schichten verleimt
und gepresst (mit Zwingen und Zangen), zusätzlich aber noch stramm gewickelt. Nach dem Abbinden des Leims alles wieder runter, dann geschliffen und 2x lackiert.
Erst dann zum Schluss die Wicklung für den Griff und die Netzbefestigung.
Geplant war ein Mefo-trip nach Bornholm, der aber aufgrund einer schweren Erkrankung nicht stattfinden konnte...
Erst 2016 war ich dann zum ersten mal wieder an der Ostsee und fing dann 2018 meine erste Meerforelle, die ich aber mit der Hand landete.
Sie war schon angefärbt, so löste ich den Haken und entließ sie wieder ins Wasser...


----------



## heinzi (13. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Danke dir,
> ich habe meinen Kescher 1994 nach einer Anleitung aus einer Angelzeitschrift (weiß nicht mehr welche) gebastelt.
> Gewässert in der Badewanne, in Form gebogen und fixiert. Das ganze mehrere male, bis die endgültige Form ereicht war. nach dem Trocknen die 3 Schichten verleimt
> und gepresst (mit Zwingen und Zangen), zusätzlich aber noch stramm gewickelt. Nach dem Abbinden des Leims alles wieder runter, dann geschliffen und 2x lackiert.
> ...


Sehr schönes Foto, gefällt mir sehr. Bezüglich des Keschers bin ich mir nun sicher, das wir nach der gleichen Anleitung gebaut haben. Denn so wie Du den Bau beschreibst bin ich auch vorgegangen. Vielleicht nicht bis in allen Einzelheiten, aber fast exakt genau so.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

leider lässt meine Gesundheit es nicht mehr zu, so zu fischen,
sonst hätte ich die Coryllus Avelana hier angemeldet


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> leider lässt meine Gesundheit es nicht mehr zu, so zu fischen,
> sonst hätte ich die Coryllus Avelana hier angemeldet


Nimm doch ne Salix babylonica  damit zu Angeln soll sehr aufbauend sein


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nimm doch ne Salix babylonica  damit zu Angeln soll sehr aufbauend sein


damit jemanden den Hintern versohlen kann in der Tat aufbauend sein, aber sonst?
Beim Angeln wird da aus der Trauerweide schnell ein Trauerspiel


----------



## geomas (13. Februar 2022)

So, meine OCC-Combo 2022 steht:





...alte Twin-Tip von Malcolm H. Johnson und Shimano Custom 2000


----------



## Bilch (13. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Nein, aber die traditionellen Holzboote von früher wurden ja aus einzelnen Planken (Außenhaut) zusammen gesetzt. Damit man diese auf die Spanten setzen konnte, wurden die Planken vorher durch Dämpfen oder Erhitzen im Wasser biegsam gemacht...
> (Meinen selbst gebauten großen Meerforellenkescher habe ich übrigens auch mit Hilfe dieser Technik gebaut...)
> Anhang anzeigen 398719


Gratuliere  Wie ich sehe, besteht der Rahmen aus drei Schichten. Hast Du das selbst gemacht oder gekauftes Sperrholz verwendet?

Nachtrag:
Jetzt gesehen, dass Du paar Beiträge weiter das schon erklärt hast.
Welches Holz hast Du den genommen?


----------



## Skott (14. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gratuliere  Wie ich sehe, besteht der Rahmen aus drei Schichten. Hast Du das selbst gemacht oder gekauftes Sperrholz verwendet?
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Jetzt gesehen, dass Du paar Beiträge weiter das schon erklärt hast.
> Welches Holz hast Du den genommen?


Danke, ich habe Kieferleisten benutzt.


----------



## johnesen (14. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die "Tormentor" Serie wurde hier kürulich redaktionell vorgestellt, günstiger und besser als die Diplomat.
> Wenn man eine günstige Reiserute sucht, sind die echt ganz OK.


Da würde ich gerne mal eine Frage zu loswerden:
Besser als die Diplomat. Bzgl was? Verarbeitung, Aktion (steifer, parabolischer, progressiver,...), (Carbon)Material, Haptik...?
Würde mich sehr interessieren der Vergleich. Und was ist mit der Venturi-Serie? Gibt es da Vergleiche/Meinungen?

LG
Joe


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Februar 2022)

Vor Allem leichter und besser ausgewogen - allerdings ist die Diplomat optisch schöner.
Das ist jedoch bloß ein Urteil vom probewedeln.. ..


----------



## johnesen (14. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vor Allem leichter und besser ausgewogen - allerdings ist die Diplomat optisch schöner.
> Das ist jedoch bloß ein Urteil vom probewedeln.. ..


Danke für die Antwort. Also eher ein (dein) objektives Befinden? 
Ohne mit beiden (allen drei) Ruten gefischt zu haben lässt sich wahrscheinlich keine Aussage treffen... Der persönliche "Geschmack" bei allen verschieden möglichen Ruteneigenschaften spielt ja auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle... (abgesehen von Einsatzgebiet, Zierfische, Methode, ...)
Vielleicht kann ich (bald) alle drei Serien vergleichen. Wenn gewünscht, werde ich dann berichten, natürlich nur meine Meinung


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Februar 2022)

johnesen schrieb:


> Einsatzgebiet, *Zierfische*, Methode



Vörsischt: Vor allem der Guppy gilt generell als pervers bestialischer Gottseibeiuns - was der so entfesseln kann, geht auf keine Nashornhaut (*duckandcover*)


----------



## johnesen (15. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Vörsischt: Vor allem der Guppy gilt generell als pervers bestialischer Gottseibeiuns - was der so entfesseln kann, geht auf keine Nashornhaut (*duckandcover*)



Schau dir mal das Flossen-Körper-Verhältnis an... Wenn der keine Kraft hat, wer dann? 

Genug OT jetzt...


----------



## Los 2 (17. Februar 2022)

Mahlzeit liebe Angelkollegen,
Ich würde mich mit folgender Combo anmelden.
Rute: Spro 3 Kraft All-Round 10-40g
Rolle: Shimano Sienna 4000 FE


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Februar 2022)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Ich werde mit der folgenden Combo teilnehmen.

Rute: Daiwa Silvercreek, 2,05m 5-21g WG
Rolle: Daiwa Regal LT 2500

Eine sehr ähnliche Combo wie im letzten Jahr. Der WG Bereich ist etwas niedriger, ich hoffe damit im Friedfischbereich etwas besser "Feedern" zu können. Schaun `mer mal.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Februar 2022)

Das Teilnehmerfeld füllt sich, bisher 26 Angler, die sich der Herausforderung stellen (wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe).
Aber da fehlen doch noch einige Starter, die im letzten Jahr dabei waren, oder?
Haben die Ihren Keller noch nicht aufgeräumt oder warten die bewusst auf den letzten Tage der Anmeldefrist, um dann mit der Super-Überraschungs-Combo zu glänzen?


----------



## Finke20 (19. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> warten die bewusst auf den letzten Tage der Anmeldefrist



Na da ist doch noch reichlich Zeit, wurde es nicht bis zum 01.05. verlängert   .


Gert-Show schrieb:


> Aber da fehlen doch noch einige Starter, die im letzten Jahr dabei waren, oder?



Ich glaube nicht das die Anzahl der Teilnehmer, an die vom letzten Jahr rankommen.


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Februar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Anzahl der Teilnehmer, an die vom letzten Jahr rankommen.



Wieviel waren denn letztes Jahr dabei???
Ich bin ja dieses Jahr neu dabei (mit der Combo bin ich noch am überlegen  ) kommt also noch


Gruß Frank


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Wieviel waren denn letztes Jahr dabei???


Ich glaube, es waren 58 Anmeldungen, wovon aber einige Angler nach der Anmeldung sich gar nicht mehr gemeldet hatten.
Finke20 Stimmt, verlängert bis 01.05. das war mir entfallen.


----------



## Blindfisch72 (20. Februar 2022)

Hallo In die Runde,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr gespannt die OCC verfolgt habe, möchte ich dieses Jahr selber mitmachen und melde mich hiermit an.
Meine Combo:

Rute:  CMW Spin Master II      2,75m    15-75 gr

Rolle:  Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 mit E-Spule


----------



## Luis2811 (20. Februar 2022)

Ich mach dieses Jahr auch wieder mit und werde wieder einen Oldtimer ins Rennen schicken. Es ist ein gespließte Fliegenrute in der Länge 1,65m. Diese habe ich letztes Jahr aus den beiden verbliebenen oberen Teilen einer Fliegenrute neu aufgebaut. Die Rute könnte aufgrund des Schieberollenhalters auch mit eine Stationärrolle gefischt werden. Marke und weiteres der "Ursprungsrute" ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Plan ist mich etwas mehr mit dem Fliegenfischen vertraut zu machen.






Als Rolle habe ich eine modernes Model der Marke Maxcatch


----------



## Captain_H00k (20. Februar 2022)

Also ich werde nicht mitmachen.Auch wenn das Angebot vom rhinefisher cool war mit dem Boot dann nen Trip zu machen,aber das können wir ja trotzdem 
Hab einfach keine Lust mich da auf ein Setup zu limitieren,oder generell das Jahr über drauf zu schauen,Fotos machen,usw.
Euch allen aber viel Spaß,und always tight lines


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Februar 2022)

*Liebe Teilnehmer der OCC 2022,

hier ist die offizielle OCC-Erkennungsmarke 2022. Diese könnt Ihr ausdrucken, laminieren und dann für Eure Fangfotos verwenden. Neben dem Foto mit Marke und Fang ist auch wie im Vorjahr ein Nachweis mit einem Foto von Fisch und Combo gültig.

Die Marke ist auch noch vorne am Anfang des Threads bei den Regeln zu finden.*







*Euer OCC Team 2022

Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32 *


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2022)

Das Logo ist *phantastisch* - aller ehren wert ! 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2022)

Ok, 

bin mal theoretisch. dabei - weil´s bei mir in erster Linie um Verwertbares geht und fast immer Räuber am Start sind ,

die gewohnte Wahl vom letzten mal...

R.S.


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Februar 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> bin mal theoretisch. dabei - weil´s bei mir in erster Linie um Verwertbares geht und fast immer Räuber am Start sind ,
> 
> ...


Schön das du dabei bist.

Ruten- und Rollenname wäre trotzdem toll. Dann muss ich nicht nach deiner Anmeldung von vor einem Jahr suchen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2022)

Ok, oK - hast ja Recht 




Sportex Carbon Fibre ( ca. 30 Jahre alte Spinnrute mit Plastikringeinlage ) 2,75m. und Daiwa "Ninja" 

R.S.


----------



## messerfisch (24. Februar 2022)

Zählt als Gewässer auch der Indische Ozean xD


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Zählt als Gewässer auch der Indische Ozean xD



Es zählen alle Gewässer, auch der Indische Ozean


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Zählt als Gewässer auch der Indische Ozean xD


Ich möchte dich sogar ausdrücklich darum bitten, mit 50 Arten aus dem Indischen Ozean die OCC zu gewinnen.
Dann bekommen wir viele interessante Spezies zu sehen...


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

Im April werde ich in der Tat in Indien sein und natürlich die OCC-Rute mitnehmen. Das wird zwar kein Angelurlaub aber wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Im April werde ich in der Tat in Indien sein und natürlich die OCC-Rute mitnehmen. Das wird zwar kein Angelurlaub aber wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt...



Du könntest es mit Leberstücken an einer lauschigen Waldkante auf Königstigerdöbel versuchen....


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

Eben wollte ich mir die Erkennungsmarke drucken, sehr geniales Design übrigens!

Geht aber nicht richtig, mein Drexdrucker will eine ganze A4 Seite volldrucken. Kann jemand die jpg-Datei in ein PDF umwandeln bitte? In der richtigen Größe....Postkarte oder so.


----------



## daci7 (24. Februar 2022)

Machse als jpg auf, gehste auf Drucken, wählst du "Print to pdf" und entsprechendes Format.
Kannst so natürlich auch direkt drucken


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Februar 2022)

Ich bin schon am suchen, welcher Shop mir ein vernünftiges Cap mit dem Logo bedruckt...


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> *Liebe Teilnehmer der OCC 2022,
> 
> hier ist die offizielle OCC-Erkennungsmarke 2022. Diese könnt Ihr ausdrucken, laminieren und dann für Eure Fangfotos verwenden. Neben dem Foto mit Marke und Fang ist auch wie im Vorjahr ein Nachweis mit einem Foto von Fisch und Combo gültig.
> 
> ...


Also liebes OCC-Team, Forelle74 Jesco Peschutter Niklas32 ich weiss nicht Wem von Euch dieses Logo eingefallen ist -aber das ist Echt mal ein ganz grosser Wurf- Toll, mein Kompliment!
Seit ich das gesehen habe, kann ich meinen Kaffee garnicht mehr geniessen, weil ich ihn aus so einer popeligen, Schmucklosen Tasse trinken muss. Just sayin'. Hust.Husthusthust,öcchömm..hust..röchel...


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

Tassen soll es geben, hat der Buschfunk gefunkt. Anscheinend auch Shirts und Mützen.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

....und Bic-Feuerzeuge.


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2022)

Ich werde in diesem Jahr hier nur mitlesen obwohl es mir im vergangenem Jahr gut gefallen hat ,
mein Handycap ist mein Handy - da bin ich raus ,ich brauche es nicht mehr ,ein Fotofan
war ich eh noch nie , es geht m.E. niemand etwas an ich wo gewesen bin . Einige Gelegenheiten konnte ich daher nicht wahrnehmen . Zweitens bin ich nun in dem Alter wo ich nichts mehr so wichtig nehme - angeln gehe ich nur noch zur absoluten Entspannung - in meinem Kahn bin ich dazu verdonnert .
Allen Mitspielern wünsche ich maximalen Erfolg .


----------



## daci7 (24. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also liebes OCC-Team, Forelle74 Jesco Peschutter Niklas32 ich weiss nicht Wem von Euch dieses Logo eingefallen ist -aber das ist Echt mal ein ganz grosser Wurf- Toll, mein Kompliment!
> Seit ich das gesehen habe, kann ich meinen Kaffee garnicht mehr geniessen, weil ich ihn aus so einer popeligen, Schmucklosen Tasse trinken muss. Just sayin'. Hust.Husthusthust,öcchömm..hust..röchel...





Mescalero schrieb:


> Tassen soll es geben, hat der Buschfunk gefunkt. Anscheinend auch Shirts und Mützen.


Ja, hier auch!!
Ne Emaille-Tasse mit dem Logo wäre sowas von geilo! Zerbrechliches wäre mir zu schade am Wasser.
Grüße
David


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Tassen soll es geben, hat der Buschfunk gefunkt. Anscheinend auch Shirts und Mützen.


Kannst du mir deine Quellen verraten? Bei mir kam nix an…


----------



## messerfisch (24. Februar 2022)

Naja dann gen ich mir in drei Wochen größte Mühe auf den Seychellen ein paar Arten ans Band zu bekommen


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Kannst du mir deine Quellen verraten? Bei mir kam nix an…


Quellen preisgeben? Niemals! 
Erste Regel im MI6.


----------



## messerfisch (24. Februar 2022)

Wie sehen die Regeln aus im Falle von Ruten bruch oder die Rolle hat es hinter sich?
LG


----------



## messerfisch (24. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Regeln aus im Falle von Ruten bruch oder die Rolle hat es hinter sich?
> LG


Das ist mir leider in Vergangeheit mehrfach auf den Seychellen passiert


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Februar 2022)

Identisch neu kaufen - oder zumindest extrem ähnliches Nachfolgemodell.
Würd ich mal sagen...
Wäre ja sonst blöd.. .


----------



## messerfisch (24. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Identisch neu kaufen - oder zumindest extrem ähnliches Nachfolgemodell.
> Würd ich mal sagen...
> Wäre ja sonst blöd.. .


neu kaufen macht sich auf den Seychellen extrem blöd


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Quellen preisgeben? Niemals!
> Erste Regel im MI6.


Aye aye Null-Null-Drölf.


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Regeln aus im Falle von Ruten bruch oder die Rolle hat es hinter sich?
> LG





messerfisch schrieb:


> Das ist mir leider in Vergangeheit mehrfach auf den Seychellen passiert





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Identisch neu kaufen - oder zumindest extrem ähnliches Nachfolgemodell.
> Würd ich mal sagen...
> Wäre ja sonst blöd.. .


In der letztjährigen OCC gabs einen einzigen Präzedenzfall einer gebrochenen Rute. die ein Auslaufmodell war und daher ncht 1;1 zu ersetzen war. Der Teilnehmer hat sie mit voller Unterstützung des damaligen Teams gegen ein aktuelles Modell identischer Spezifikationen ausgestauscht.

Schätze, das diesjährige Team weiss genau, wie es mit solchen Unfällen umgeht, ich glaube da gehts um den EInzelfall. Eine gebrochene Rute Rute darf kein Hindernis sein, damit wir Herrliche Meeresbewohner von den Seychellen, dem ochotschken Meer, oder anderen exotischen Schauplätzen sehen.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Februar 2022)

Genau. Ich denke im Falle eines Defektes sollte das Gerät durch ein möglichst gleichwertiges ersetzt werden. 

Um die Logoarbeit hat sich Jesco Peschutter gekümmert. Man munkelt aber, dass da eine Grafikerin am Werk war.


----------



## messerfisch (24. Februar 2022)

Dann würde ich die Westin W3 7-30wg 3 Meter Länge und als Rolle die Shimano Spheros 3000XG ins Rennen schicken, die Spro wäre zum Beispiel meine Backup Rolle vor Ort. Und eine DAM Quadra Safari 2,4m und 15-40 Wäre da die Backup Rute.

Aber am Start sind die W3 und die Spheros
LG


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2022)

Wem sieht er ähnlich auf der *Erkennungsmarke *



Ja


----------



## geomas (24. Februar 2022)

Hui, ähh, also gehts dann jetzt am Dienstag schon los??

Bachstelzen zählen auch, stimmts??


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> In der letztjährigen OCC gabs einen einzigen Präzedenzfall einer gebrochenen Rute. die ein Auslaufmodell war und daher ncht 1;1 zu ersetzen war. Der Teilnehmer hat sie mit voller Unterstützung des damaligen Teams gegen ein aktuelles Modell identischer Spezifikationen ausgestauscht.
> 
> Schätze, das diesjährige Team weiss genau, wie es mit solchen Unfällen umgeht, ich glaube da gehts um den EInzelfall. Eine gebrochene Rute Rute darf kein Hindernis sein, damit wir Herrliche Meeresbewohner von den Seychellen, dem ochotschken Meer, oder anderen exotischen Schauplätzen sehen.
> 
> ...



Das muss ich korregieren, ich hatte letztes Jahr auch das Problem des Rutenbruchs, hatte nur vergessen es hier einzustellen (oder vielleicht verdrängt). Habe sie dann einfach repariert und dann weiter gefischt. Habe noch zwei Bilder des Unglücks, dass beim Versuch einen Hecht zu fangen passierte wieder gefunden. Glücklicher weise war der Bruch an der Hülse und nicht auf der Strecke, sonst wäre es wohl vorbei gewesen.


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Dann würde ich die Westin W3 7-30wg 3 Meter Länge und als Rolle die Shimano Spheros 3000XG ins Rennen schicken, die Spro wäre zum Beispiel meine Backup Rolle vor Ort. Und eine DAM Quadra Safari 2,4m und 15-40 Wäre da die Backup Rute.
> 
> Aber am Start sind die W3 und die Spheros
> LG


Welche Rolle auf dem Bild ist denn welche? 
Ein Bild mit nur einer Rolle wäre auch toll. Das würde dann in der comboübersicht auch nicht zu Verwirrungen führen.


----------



## messerfisch (24. Februar 2022)

Westin W3 3m 7-30wg und Shimano Spheros 3000XG


----------



## NiklasAngelt (25. Februar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> _Liebe Anglerboard-User,
> 
> hiermit möchte ich zu einer Challenge aufrufen. Wie vielleicht bekannt, bin ich ein großer Freund der „One Man – One Rod“ Philosophie. Deswegen auch der Name One Combo Challenge, oder kurz OCC.
> 
> ...


Hallo ich werde auch dabei sein muss mich aber noch für eine rute entscheiden


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Regeln aus im Falle von Ruten bruch oder die Rolle hat es hinter sich?
> LG



Erst mal hoffen wir, dass es nicht passiert und jede Combo bis zum Ende der Saison durchhält. Aufgrund der vielen Teilnehmer ist so ein Fall aber nicht ganz auszuschließen. Dann finden wir aber bestimmt eine Lösung, damit der Teilnehmer auch noch weiter fischen kann.


----------



## Moringotho (25. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also liebes OCC-Team, Forelle74 Jesco Peschutter Niklas32 ich weiss nicht Wem von Euch dieses Logo eingefallen ist -aber das ist Echt mal ein ganz grosser Wurf- Toll, mein Kompliment!
> Seit ich das gesehen habe, kann ich meinen Kaffee garnicht mehr geniessen, weil ich ihn aus so einer popeligen, Schmucklosen Tasse trinken muss. Just sayin'. Hust.Husthusthust,öcchömm..hust..röchel...


sers,

ein guter gedanke. wäre ja auch was für die bilder (tasse ersetzt logo  ).
brauche ich wieder etwas weniger ans wasser mitnehmen.

NdT Holger aka Mori

ps winkt mit dem zaunpfahl oder der tasse....


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Februar 2022)

Ich hab in meiner Genialität für Samstag einem Trip an den Forellensee mit einem Kumpel zugestimmt und dabei so gar nicht ans Datum gedacht. 
Dort sind eigentlich 3-4 Fischarten auf meiner Liste abzuhandeln... Hauptsache ich schaffe es im März da nochmal hin.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. Februar 2022)

Ich bekomme am 1. März leider nicht frei. Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ja am Abend ans Wasser. Weiß aber noch nicht genau, worauf ich gerade angeln soll


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2022)

*Rotauge*


----------



## messerfisch (25. Februar 2022)

Wenn der PCR negativ ist gehts am 17.3-11.4 in den Flieger, dann hoffentlich mit vielen Arten aus dem Indischen Ozean auch an den Start der Challange.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *Rotauge*


Gute Idee, vielleicht werde ich etwas feedern


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Februar 2022)

Mein erstes Ziel am ersten März ist erstmal der Fischfeinkostladen  zur Mittagszeit, weil ich eh Arbeiten muss


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2022)

Ich mache Blau am 1. März.


----------



## rippi (25. Februar 2022)

Ohje, mir fällt keine Rute ein, die ich nehmen könnte. Mein Haselnussversuch endete in einem schrecklichen Fiasko. Eventuell habe ich den falschen Stock genommen.


----------



## Mooskugel (25. Februar 2022)

Habe am Montag den 28.02 freigenommen. Da wird dann hart trainiert und ab dem 01.03 geht es sowas von los...


----------



## Bilch (25. Februar 2022)

Heute hat man mich sehr vorsichtig gefragt, ob ich vlt. bereit wäre am Samstag und Sonntag zwei zwölfstundige Nachtschichten zu machen. Habe sofort ja gesagt, dass bedeutet nämlich, dass ich am Montag und Dienstag (1.3.) frei bin


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Februar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich bekomme am 1. März leider nicht frei. Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ja am Abend ans Wasser. Weiß aber noch nicht genau, worauf ich gerade angeln soll


Hering 

Oder auf Giebel-Teilstücke.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich mache Blau am 1. März.


Blau? Bißchen genauer bitte: Karpfen oder Forelle blau?


----------



## Nuesse (25. Februar 2022)

Für mich wird das wirklich eine Challenge ,die Fische die ich 
regelmäßig fange ,kann ich an einer Hand abzählen 
Barsch
Zander 
Hecht (ungewollter beifang)
Rapfen und Köfis
Sollte ich es schaffen 15 Arten zu überlisten,ist 
das für mich ein riesen Erfolg .

Ich bin schon ganz kribbelig


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hering
> 
> Oder auf Giebel-Teilstücke.



Muss mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt noch im Hellen am Wasser bin. Vielleicht geht es dann auch für ein bis zwei Stunden auf Meerforelle


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich  mich am 28.02. symptomlos freitesten kann, könnte ich auch am regulären Start der OCC 2022 teilhaben. Wenn nicht, freue ich mich auf eure Fangmeldungen und werde später gnadenlos zurückschlagen.


----------



## Mooskugel (27. Februar 2022)

Es geht gut los.
Das 1. OCC Training endete mit einem neuen PB.


----------



## Mooskugel (27. Februar 2022)

Dummerweise eine Art die nicht zählt.
Ein kleiner Flusskrebs hat sich heldenhaft am Gummifisch festgezwickt.


----------



## Nuesse (28. Februar 2022)

Test...


----------



## chum (28. Februar 2022)

_Hallo, möchte much auch anmelden: Rute Sportex Turbo Speed SP 2154 WG 10 -30g, Rolle Abu 505. Petri chum_


----------



## Bilch (28. Februar 2022)

Ich bin parat   






Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass man mich morgen nicht wieder aus dem Kindergarten anrufft, dass der Kleine erkrankt ist. Fühlt sich nicht ganz wohl und letztes jahr musste ich immer wenn ich Urlaub genommen habe um angeln zu gehen (bis auf einmal) wegen dem Kleinen Zuhause bleiben


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Februar 2022)

Sodale, dann will ich auch mal!

Da die Combo im letzten Jahr sogar besser als selbst gedacht, ihre Dienste geleistet hat, gibt es nur eine Änderung bei der Rolle.
Diesmal wird mein FK-Unikat FN" 7'6" 12-60gr. von einer Quantum Smoke 30, da diese salzwassergeeignet ist, unterstützt.


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich bin parat
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400191
> 
> ...


Sieht sehr gut aus. 
Ich Depp habe am Samstag das Drucken vergessen. Naja mal sehen, am Freitag komme ich das nächste mal in die Nähe eines Druckers. Vielleicht denke ich ja da dann mal dran.


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Februar 2022)

Ich habe eben den diesjährigen Fangmeldungstread erstellt. 

OCC 2022 Fangmeldungen

Dieser ist ebenfalls im zweiten Post dieses Treads verlinkt.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Februar 2022)

Ok, habe lange gehadert da es eigentlich nicht so recht in meine Pläne passte. Aber zu Ehren Andals, für die Mühe des Boards und zum Spaß mit allen Teilnehmern melde ich mich hiermit an. Pepe56 mag bisher leider noch nicht, er hat andere anglerische Pläne und fühlt sich noch nicht so weit.
Große Chancen rechne ich mir nicht aus, alles über 11 Arten mit einer Combo wären ein persönlicher Sieg für mich. Aber wer weiß, manchmal gibt es ja solch magische Läufe!
Also gut, hier meine offizielle Combo:
Ein Bau von Wout van Leeuwen, basierend auf einem Blank von Tricast. Eine Multi Tip. Ein Spitzenteil mit fester Eingespleißter, eines für Wechseltips.
Dazu eine Shimano Baitrunner Aero R35 3500er. Hab 2, somit sind die Spulen wechselbar.




















So mögen die Spiele beginnen und viel Freude allerseits!


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass man mich morgen nicht wieder aus dem Kindergarten anrufft, dass der Kleine erkrankt ist. Fühlt sich nicht ganz wohl und letztes jahr musste ich immer wenn ich Urlaub genommen habe um angeln zu gehen (bis auf einmal) wegen dem Kleinen Zuhause bleiben



Brüder im Geischte, das kenn ich nur zu gut planen kannste fast vergessen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch (28. Februar 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> melde mich auch an.
> Rute: Daiwa Sweepfire, 2,70m, 10 - 30 gr Wg
> Rolle: Aquantic Sea Device 3000





Mikesch schrieb:


> Bild der Combo:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370196


The same procedure as last Year.


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)




----------



## Nuesse (1. März 2022)




----------



## geomas (1. März 2022)




----------



## daci7 (1. März 2022)




----------



## keinangelprofi (1. März 2022)

So dann geht’s wohl los. Ich wünsche allen, die heute starten oder schon gestartet sind ein herzliches Petri! Holt was raus, ich will Fotos sehen!

Bei uns wird es heute noch Nix, wir werden erst später ins Geschehen eingreifen.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. März 2022)

Auch ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern maximale Erfolge bei der Challenge. Lasset die Spiele beginnen!


----------



## hanzz (1. März 2022)

Auf geht's 
Lasst euch die Fische nicht klauen

Meine Combo wird die vom letzten Jahr sein. 
Bilder folgen


----------



## Slappy (1. März 2022)

Allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß!!!!


----------



## Niklas32 (1. März 2022)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg euch allen. Ich freue mich auf tolle Fangfotos, spannende Berichte und fabelhafte Gewässerbilder.


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. März 2022)

Ich wünsche allen OCC´lern einen guten Start und den obligatorischen Spaß natürlich auch


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. März 2022)

*Also, ich bin echt enttäuscht, im OCC 2022 Fangmeldung - Thread wurde ja noch gar nichts eingestellt! *   


Wünsche uns allen viel Spaß in der gerade aufblühenden Natur.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. März 2022)

Ich wünsche allen auch viel Spaß und Erfolg am Wasser. Mögen die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

Erster Tag, erster Fang, unglaublich  - der Glücksbringer war der Wichtelköder von Fischkopp 1961


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. März 2022)

Glückwunsch zur wunderschönen Regenbogenforelle Bilch . Echt ein toller Fang und super Auftakt zur OCC 2022!


----------



## hanzz (1. März 2022)

So. 
Meine Combo.
Wie gesagt, die selbe Combo wie im Vorjahr. 
Momentane gesundheitliche Umstände in der Familie verhindern leider, dass ich mich um eine andere Combo gekümmert habe.
Auch das OCC 2021 Schild ist noch dran. Vielleicht bleibt es auch aus nostalgischen Gründen so.

Balzer Feeder WG 80g 
Rolle: Kogha 2500
Schnur: 0,22 Mono


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Erster Tag, erster Fang, unglaublich  - der Glücksbringer war der Wichtelköder von Fischkopp 1961


Petri Heil, was ein traumhafter Fisch. Die erste Fangmeldung und ich war quasi daran beteiligt obwohl weit weg und ich noch im Büro sitze. Geil  
Mögen noch viele folgen!


----------



## Moringotho (1. März 2022)

sers,

hab einen klasse fehlstart hingelegt.

meine frau und patenkinder wollten mich am donnerstag zum angeln fahren.
also wir heute morgen los und meine jahreskarten für 2 meiner stammgewässer geholt. soweit alles gut.
dann wollte ich mir die tageskarte für donnerstag (da gibt es leider keine jahrestickests für gäste) holen
und da hat der nette verkäufer festgestellt das mein schein abgelaufen ist....peinlich, peinlich.

also ich mich auf den rückweg richtung rathaus gemacht um schein zu verlängern, klappt nur nicht so schnell wie gehofft.
leider fällt damit mein start am donnerstag aus. schade, einen besseren grund zum angeln als an dem tag werd ich für die nächste zeit wohl nicht finden.
shit happens.

aber wenigstens mal mehr oder weniger was zum lachen gehabt.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Regenbogenforelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400266


Wahnsinn!
Genausowas wollen wir sehen.

Bei uns ist ja noch Schonzeit, 
Der Vorsprung ist quasi unlauterer Wettbewerb


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. März 2022)

Melde mich denn jetzt auch mal an, nach langem hin und her, bleibe ich bei alt bewährtem. 
 Einer "Daiwa Sweepfire 2,7m Casting Weight: 20-60g" mit verkürzter Spitze und einer "Shimano AX 4000FB" (von der ich gern eine 2. hätte) mit 0,30er Flachgeflochtener Schnur.
Werde wieder von A wie Anker bis Z wie Zebco-Pilkvorfach alles nützliche dranbaumeln um die Flossenträger zum Landgang zu überreden.


----------



## Nuesse (1. März 2022)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Melde mich denn jetzt auch mal an, nach langem hin und her, bleibe ich bei alt bewährtem.
> Einer "Daiwa Sweepfire 2,7m Casting Weight: 20-60g" mit verkürzter Spitze und einer "Shimano AX 4000FB" (von der ich gern eine 2. hätte) mit 0,30er Flachgeflochtener Schnur.
> Werde wieder von A wie Anker bis Z wie Zebco-Pilkvorfach alles nützliche dranbaumeln um die Flossenträger zum Landgang zu überreden.


Wieviel Schnur ist noch auf der Rolle ?Von hier sieht es so aus ,als könnte
man mal neu unterfüttern .


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. März 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Wieviel Schnur ist noch auf der Rolle ?Von hier sieht es so aus ,als könnte
> man mal neu unterfüttern .


Etwa die Hälfte, im Herbst wurde es 2x knapp, da war 2x die Spule blank, bevor ich einen Biss hatte. Aber noch geht es, für Elbe, Alster, Bille und Trave reicht es Dicke und für die Ostsee kommt noch eine Monoschnur vorgeschaltet, da spul ich dann einfach etwas mehr drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2022)

Meine OCC-Combo 2022 ist bestimmt wie letztes mal und melde ich hiermit vorsorglich an :

Rute Ultimate Match Allround Feeder 13ft 2oz
Rolle Spro Blue Arc 7400
mit Wechselspulen u. Wechselspitzen


----------



## Orothred (1. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Erster Tag, erster Fang, unglaublich  - der Glücksbringer war der Wichtelköder von Fischkopp 1961



Legts ja gleich richtig los  Petri


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. März 2022)

Habe lange überlegt, ob ich heute Abend noch ans Wasser soll. Nun habe ich mich dafür entschieden, an den Kanal zu fahren. Die Sachen sind gepackt und gleich fahre ich los. Auf was es geht, erfahrt Ihr heute Nacht oder morgen früh, falls ich erfolgreich sein sollte. Nur so viel vorweg: Der Fisch lebt am Grund und frisst gerne Würmer


----------



## Mescalero (1. März 2022)

Saludos a todos hombres pescaderos!


----------



## Orothred (1. März 2022)

Bei mir wirds übrigens noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich "ins Game" einsteige. Kenne meinen Stammtümpel gut genug, um zu wissen, dass da bei den Temperaturen noch tote Hose ist, außerdem bin ich ne Frostbeule 

Aber das OCC-Logo hab ich mir heute von meinem persönlichen Laminierservice (Vatter) anfertigen lassen, also sobald ich meinen Schönwetteranglerarsch rausbewege, bin ich gerüstet


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. März 2022)

Keine 5 Minuten am Wasser und schon zwei Bisse gehabt. Damit habe ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. Hoffe, es bleibt auch der Zielfisch hängen.


----------



## Mescalero (1. März 2022)

Luis2811 
Worauf hat deine Rotfeder gebissen?


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Luis2811
> Worauf hat deine Rotfeder gebissen?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## Luis2811 (1. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Luis2811
> Worauf hat deine Rotfeder gebissen?



 Auf diese Nymphe, muss aber dazu sagen das in dem Teich deutlich mehr Rotfedern als Rotaugen vorkommen.






p.s. eine Made erhöht die Bissausbeute deutlich


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

Finke20, hast Du den Anschlag Mechanismus schon ausprobiert 
Petri übrigens und mein Respekt, dass Du mit diesem Knüppel überhaupt angeln kannst 

Habe noch etwas zu der Rute gefunden








						Eine geniale Erfindung? Die automatische Angelrute im Test - angeltests.de
					

Sie ist kaum noch zu übersehen, das Wunderwerk chinesischer Entwicklung und Technik. Nach der Elektro Rolle aus Japan, nun die selbst anschlagende Angelrute aus China. Leider war das ganze hier etwas Spaß, denn ich habe mir diese innovative Rute einmal aus Fernost bestellt, um sie mal genau...




					angeltests.de


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. März 2022)

Natürlich habe auch ich mich heute auf den Weg gemacht um im besten Fall für die OCC einen “Fangbeitrag“ zu liefern.
Zielfisch war der Rapfen. Da sich von diesen Räubern aber keiner blicken ließ habe ich es nach einer Weile mit DS auf Barsch probiert.
Überraschend schnell konnte ich den erhofften Zupfer spüren und der leicht verzögerte Anschlag ließ sogleich die Rute krümmen.
Barschalarm und was für einer, muss ein richtig Guter sein. Die Schwanzflosse kommt kurz zum Vorschein  was für ein Moppel.
Und erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt!

Alles, ……………ok, einiges hatte ich erwartet aber ………!


----------



## Orothred (1. März 2022)

Hab hier doch vorhin auf nem Foto tatsächlich ne Tasse mit dem OCC-Logo gesehen. War das ne Eigenanfertigung oder hab ich was verpasst und die gibts ganz offiziell?


----------



## Finke20 (1. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> @Finke20, hast Du den Anschlag Mechanismus schon ausprobiert


Nein habe ich nicht und das aus zwei Gründen.
1. Ich habe noch keine endgültige Antwort vom Fischereiamt über die Verwendung des Anschlag Mechanismus.
2. Ich habe in Hafen Bereich geangelt wo alles Gepflastert ist, also keine Chance für die Halterung.



Bilch schrieb:


> Petri übrigens und mein Respekt, dass Du mit diesem Knüppel überhaupt angeln kannst



Das ziehe ich jetzt glashart durch .


----------



## Orothred (1. März 2022)

Gleich noch ne Frage, weil ich im Fangthread den Karpfen gesehen hab.....petri dazu 

Schuppenkarpfen, Spiegelkarpfen usw. zählen als eigene Arten? Oder ist Karpfen = Karpfen?


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

Dickes Petri auch Dir Fischkopp 1961  Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du den Karpfen auf einen GuFi gefangen hast?


----------



## Finke20 (1. März 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Oder ist Karpfen = Karpfen?


Also im letzten Jahr ist es so gewesen .


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Gleich noch ne Frage, weil ich im Fangthread den Karpfen gesehen hab.....petri dazu
> 
> Schuppenkarpfen, Spiegelkarpfen usw. zählen als eigene Arten? Oder ist Karpfen = Karpfen?


Wurde schon letztes Jahr erklärt




__





						One Combo Challenge - OCC
					

Ein dickes und schuppiges Petri Heil, Elmar!:laugh2  Wie, was, ich? Sehe da gar nichst zu essen. Das kann ich nicht sein :XD




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Nachtrag Finke20 war schneller


----------



## Orothred (1. März 2022)

Danke euch. Hatte das letztes Jahr nicht verfolgt, sry


----------



## Gert-Show (1. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Saludos a todos hombres pescaderos!
> Anhang anzeigen 400312


Tolle Umsetzung des Logos, aber eindeutig unterangelt. Mr. Minion-Chief.


----------



## Blindfisch72 (1. März 2022)

Das war eine Nullrunde heute. 
Letzte Nacht - 6°C, nachmittags war der Tümpel noch halb zugefroren, meine Erwartungen hielten sich in Grenzen. 
Es hat kurz an meinem Wurm gezogen, dann war schon Schluss - fast wie im richtigen Leben .


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

Blindfisch72 schrieb:


> Das war eine Nullrunde heute.
> Letzte Nacht - 6°C, nachmittags war der Tümpel noch halb zugefroren, meine Erwartungen hielten sich in Grenzen.
> Es hat kurz an meinem Wurm gezogen, dann war schon Schluss - fast wie im richtigen Leben .


Noch gut, dass es im richtigen Leben nur fast so ist


----------



## Gert-Show (1. März 2022)

Macht nur so lustig weiter, liebe Mitstreiter. Wenn die familieninternen Inzidenzen unter den bundesweit propagierten Werten liegen und die Temperaturen steigen, werde ich mich auch einmischen. Bis dahin trägt mich eine Post-Covid-Müdigkeit in den nächsten Traum.


----------



## Finke20 (1. März 2022)

Blindfisch72 schrieb:


> Es hat kurz an meinem Wurm gezogen, dann war schon Schluss - fast wie im richtigen Leben .



Schade das es keinen Ferkelfanden mehr gibt .


----------



## Niklas32 (1. März 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Also im letzten Jahr ist es so gewesen .





Bilch schrieb:


> Wurde schon letztes Jahr erklärt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja genau. Wir handhaben das wie im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Finke20 (1. März 2022)

Der erste Tag der OCC 2022 ist für mich vorbei und dieser ist recht gut gelaufen   .

Heute Nacht sind es wieder -4°C gewesen und der erste Angeltag für 2022 wurde auf die Mittagszeit verschoben.
Die Sonne wärmt schön recht gut.






Am Gewässer angekommen ist die Rute schnell einsatzbereit. Zum Einsatz kam eine Posenmontage mit einem 14 Owner Haken.
Als Köder kamen Pinkys und Caster zum Einsatz. Die ersten Plötzen konnte dem Duo nicht widerstehen.






Weiter gingen noch richtig große Ukels ans Band, sehen schon fast wie Heringe aus.






Zum Schluss konnte ich noch einige Mini Barsche zum Landgang überreden.






Aber als beste Ködercombo stellte sich am ende Rotwurmstücke und Caster heraus und am ersten Tag gleich 3 Fischarten fangen ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Macht nur so lustig weiter, liebe Mitstreiter. Wenn die familieninternen Inzidenzen unter den bundesweit propagierten Werten liegen und die Temperaturen steigen, werde ich mich auch einmischen. Bis dahin trägt mich eine Post-Covid-Müdigkeit in den nächsten Traum.


Oha, dann wünsche ich Dir eine gute Besserung (gehabt zu haben) und Deinen Lieben ebenfalls  
Herzlich 
Minimax


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht und das aus zwei Gründen.
> 1. Ich habe noch keine endgültige Antwort vom Fischereiamt über die Verwendung des Anschlag Mechanismus.
> 2. Ich habe in Hafen Bereich geangelt wo alles Gepflastert ist, also keine Chance für die Halterung.
> 
> ...


Glaube man könnte die Rute sehr gut als Deadbait Rute einsetzen


----------



## thanatos (2. März 2022)

ging jut los der erste Tag wenn´s bis zum Schluß so bleibt 
na denn Petri Heil


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Dickes Petri auch Dir Fischkopp 1961  Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du den Karpfen auf einen GuFi gefangen hast?


Ja, siehst Du richtig ein kleiner GuFi, dass ist ja das Kuriose. Klar sind Karpfen auch mal räuberisch unterwegs aber so früh im Jahr wo noch gar keine Brutfische unterwegs sind.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. März 2022)

Da haben ja einige schon richtig gut gefangen am ersten Tag. Dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Teilnehmer. Ich wollte gestern Abend eigentlich Flundern fangen. Gleich zu Beginn bekam ich ein paar zaghafte Bisse. Das machte mir Mut. Diese wurden dann als es dunkel war deutlich weniger. Ich vermute, dass es evt. Grundeln waren, die sich für meinen Tauwurm interessierten. Immer nur ein zaghafter Zupfer und dann war wieder Ruhe. Vom Wurm fehlten auch nur kleinste Stückchen. Um 23:30 Uhr packte ich schließlich ohne einen Fang ein. Trotzdem war die Stimmung und der Ausflug an den Kanal sehr schön.


----------



## MS aus G (2. März 2022)

Auch von mir allen die am Wasser waren zum Start ein dickes Petri!!!

Besonders natürlich Finke20 mit seinem "Mörderteil"!!!

Bei mir hätten es schon 4 Spezies sein können, doch ich muss den Fischis noch sagen, an welche Rute sie zu beißen haben!!! Aber ich glaube Rotfeder und Brasse werde ich auch noch überlisten können!?!

Der Anfang ist gemacht!!!

Allen weiterhin viel Spaß bei der Competition!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Niklas32 (2. März 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Aland


Was ein hübscher Moppel, Petri Heil!

Allen anderen Eifrigen des gestrigen Tages ebenfalls ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## hanzz (2. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Was ein hübscher Moppel, Petri Heil!


Jo. Das ist ein dickes Ding, wonnich.

Petri.


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. März 2022)

Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich mir den Knüppel auch bestellt. Große Fische mag funktionieren aber Barsche und Rotaugen bis 20 klappt nicht, selbst Aale bis 65cm lösten nicht aus.
Da man ja erst auslösen muss um einholen zu können,  hab ich mir zwischendurch den Daumen etwas guillotiniert.   
Da die Metallkanten sehr scharfkantig sind. Der Mechanismus ist auch extrem schwer für eine Angelrute.


Bilch schrieb:


> Finke20, hast Du den Anschlag Mechanismus schon ausprobiert
> Petri übrigens und mein Respekt, dass Du mit diesem Knüppel überhaupt angeln kannst
> 
> Habe noch etwas zu der Rute gefunden
> ...


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schniepel (1,40 geschätzt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier die passenden Socken dazu.

Echte Schniepel Socken!


----------



## geomas (2. März 2022)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Hier die passenden Socken dazu.
> 
> Echte Schniepel Socken!


Hey Kadet, Du bist ja ganz schön gelenkig: aber was tut *mann* nicht alles, um seine Socken zu fotografieren.


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. März 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Hey Kadet, Du bist ja ganz schön gelenkig: aber was tut *mann* nicht alles, um seine Socken zu fotografieren.


Meinen Schniepel sehe ich ja nicht mehr aufgrund der Plautze, dass muss man ja mal kompensieren.


----------



## Finke20 (2. März 2022)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Meinen Schniepel sehe ich ja nicht mehr aufgrund der Plautze



Also ist der liebe KadeTTHH , stolzer Besitzer eines sogenannten Spiegeleierbauchs . Ja Wohlstand muss man nicht verstecken.


----------



## Luis2811 (2. März 2022)

Nach einem langen Kampf und einem spannenden Drill ergab sich heute die dritte Fischart. Dabei handelt es sich um ein kapitales









Moderlieschen


----------



## Mescalero (2. März 2022)

Ganz schöner Brocken!


----------



## Niklas32 (2. März 2022)

Tokka. Könntest du deine Anmeldung hier noch einmal posten und idealerweise im Combotread löschen? Das wäre ganz wunderbar


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. März 2022)

So, heute hat es mit den Rapfen geklappt!


----------



## Mescalero (2. März 2022)

Petri Heil!


----------



## Tokka (2. März 2022)

Ich melde mich auch an und nehme wieder meine letztjährige Combo:
Drennan Twin Tip Duo 12ft, 1 1/4lb
Daiwa Emcast Br 4000c lt


----------



## Forelle74 (3. März 2022)

Hallo 
Petri allen Fängern bisher.
Sind ja schon schöne Fänge gemeldet worden  .
Allen anderen Viel Glück und Spass bei der diesjährigen Occ.
Grüße Michi


----------



## bw1 (4. März 2022)

Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Mal gar nicht teilnehmen, da ich im letzten Jahr festgestellt hatte, dass ich zwar gerne auf unterschiedliche Fischarten angle, dies aber ungern mit schlecht abgestimmtem Gerät mache. Umso beachtlicher finde ich, was z.B. Finke20 mit seinen Gerätschaften alles angestellt(e). 

Da diese Challenge aber einfach eine schöne Idee ist, melde ich mich kurz entschlossen doch noch an. An den Start gehen eine North Western Quiver Tip und eine Ryobi Cynos III 2000. Nicht, weil ich diese Kombi für vielseitig halte, sondern weil ich sie gern mag und daher voraussichtlich oft benutzen werde. Die leicht eingeschränkte Tauglichkeit für die Angelei auf Hecht, Wels und Buckelwal nehme ich in Kauf. Mal gucken, was geht!


----------



## Mescalero (4. März 2022)

Versuch mal mit der Walrute einen Stichling zu fangen, das wird auch nichts. 
Ich glaube, du hast eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen!


----------



## Spaßfischer (4. März 2022)

Voll gut, was es schon für schöne Fänge gegeben hat . Ich werde erst ab April starten, habe noch von meiner Frau den Auftrag bekommen eine Terrasse samt Tisch und Bänke zu bauen... Das werde ich jetzt erstmal machen. Umso mehr freut mich jeder schöne Fisch, der hier gezeigt wird.
Habt ein fischreiches Wochenende


----------



## messerfisch (4. März 2022)

Und die Fischartenliste wird ggf. noch erweitert?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Und die Fischartenliste wird ggf. noch erweitert?


Wird sie 
Ich bin heute noch mal los um erneut ein bisschen Spaß mit den Rapfen zu haben.
Natürlich mit der Hoffnung, dass vielleicht ein Barsch hängen bleibt.
Aber das sich in dieser Woche bereits zum 2 Mal ein vermeintlicher Friedfisch meinen Kunstköder einverleibt,
damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Siehe Fang-Thread!


----------



## Gert-Show (4. März 2022)

Liebe Mitstreiter Leidensgenossen, mein erster ernsthafter Versuch auf Döbel & Co brachte mir heute zwar nicht Zielfisch, aber auf den 4,8er Fat Swing Impact am umgebauten Shallow-Rig stieg bei 6 Grad Wassertemperatur im geliebten Rinnsal kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche dann doch noch ein Fisch ein, damit bin ich auch entschneidert für die diesjährige Challenge.
Leider hat sich mein Druckshop noch nicht gemeldet, damit bleibt ein Foto mit der Combo im Fangthread die Erinnerung.
Allen ein fischreiches Wochenende!


----------



## Gert-Show (5. März 2022)

Man mag ja nicht glauben, dass ein ständiges Gerede über Andals Challenge nicht ansteckend sein soll. Tatsächlich hat mich auf der heutigen Hunde-Morgenrunde meine Missus gefragt, mit welcher Combo sie sich denn bei der OCC 2022 anmelden soll.
Einen Nickname im Board hat sie ja schon, der müsste nur reaktiviert werden. Passendes Tackle ist in ausreichender Zahl vertreten, und Guidings könnte sie von mir erhalten. Natürlich wird sie nicht so oft am Wasser sein können wie ich, aber sie sagt, mit 4-5 Spezies wird sie sich auch einreihen können.
Damit wäre sie die erste OCC-Lady, oder?


----------



## rippi (5. März 2022)

Bitt entschuldigt die verspätete Anmeldung, aber ich musste mich erst bei Nordlichtangler ins Wohnzimmer schleichen:
Rute: Balzer Double Strike 40/70, 3.05 m, 10-40 g/ 20-70 g
Rolle: SPRO Zalt Arc 740


rippi for life!
euer beliebtester User des Boards
rippi


----------



## Jenny-FfM (5. März 2022)

Hallo Jungs, 
ich bin die eben erwähnte Missus und melde mich demnächst mit dem Wettkampfgerät.

Das wird noch etwas diskutiert werden müssen, da bei mir das Tackle in erster Linie optisch gefällig sein muss.

Allerdings ist der Fokus meines Göttergatten mehr auf die tauglichen Eigenschaften gerichtet.

So dauert es halt manchmal etwas länger oder bedarf noch den Gang in den Angelshop, bis das richtige Tackle gefunden ist.

Liebe Grüße 
Jenny


----------



## Mescalero (5. März 2022)

Ist schon recht, das Auge angelt schließlich mit.


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Man mag ja nicht glauben, dass ein ständiges Gerede über Andals Challenge nicht ansteckend sein soll. Tatsächlich hat mich auf der heutigen Hunde-Morgenrunde meine Missus gefragt, mit welcher Combo sie sich denn bei der OCC 2022 anmelden soll.
> Einen Nickname im Board hat sie ja schon, der müsste nur reaktiviert werden. Passendes Tackle ist in ausreichender Zahl vertreten, und Guidings könnte sie von mir erhalten. Natürlich wird sie nicht so oft am Wasser sein können wie ich, aber sie sagt, mit 4-5 Spezies wird sie sich auch einreihen können.
> Damit wäre sie die erste OCC-Lady, oder?


Zur laufenden OCC kann ich keine Daten liefern, für die OCC 21 kann aus dem Archiv die Teilnahme zweier Damen bestätigen: Angemeldet hatten sich Stippi68 , a.k.a. als Susanne, die Memsahib von Tricast Heinz, sowie Missusrhinefisher, die wie der Name zeigt in gewisser fachlicher und menschlicher Nähe zu unserem rhinefisher steht.  Ich darf aus dem Archiv anfügen, das Stippi68 für die OCC 21 Die FIscharten: Rotauge, Rotfeder, Brasse, Flussbarsch, Kaulbarsch, Giebel namhaft machen konnte.
Da beide -soweit ich sehe- sich noch nicht wieder neu angemeldet haben, könnte die Anmeldung von Mrs. Gert-Show dIe erste OCC 2022 Lady sein. Soweit die Ergebnisse des Archivs.


Als persönliche Anmerkung: Als OCC Teilnehmer und Boardie würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn sich sowohl besonders Frauen als auch viele junge Menschen bei OCC 22 mitmachen. Schaut mal in Eurem Umfeld, wen ihr alles shanghaien könnt,

hg
Minimax

EDIT: Oha, Jenny-FfM herzlich willkommen, schön das Du dabei bist


----------



## Astacus74 (6. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schaut mal in Eurem Umfeld, wen ihr alles shanghaien könnt,


 
Den find ich gut, erst mal Party und dann hier Unterschreiben mit Blut   


Gruß Frank

Ps. viel schlimmer ich bin mir immer noch nicht schlüssig bei meiner Gerätewahl   ich glaub ich mach zwei Combos fertig
und stell sie hier zur Wahl/Schau, ich werde mich dann nach euren Wunsch für eine entscheiden


----------



## Niklas32 (6. März 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Damit wäre sie die erste OCC-Lady, oder?


In 2022 ist mir bisher beim Eintragen kein weiblicher klingender Nickname aufgefallen.  Für dieses Jahr scheint deine Herzdame damit dann die erste Frau zu sein.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Zur laufenden OCC kann ich keine Daten liefern, für die OCC 21 kann aus dem Archiv die Teilnahme zweier Damen bestätigen: Angemeldet hatten sich @Stippi68 , a.k.a. als Susanne, die Memsahib von @Tricast Heinz, sowie @Missusrhinefisher, die wie der Name zeigt in gewisser fachlicher und menschlicher Nähe zu unserem @rhinefisher steht. Ich darf aus dem Archiv anfügen, das @Stippi68 für die OCC 21 Die FIscharten: Rotauge, Rotfeder, Brasse, Flussbarsch, Kaulbarsch, Giebel namhaft machen konnte.


Oh, die eine Dame hatte ich tatsächlich übersehen, die Missachtung der Anderen basierte auf meiner Unwissenheit. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Bitt entschuldigt die verspätete Anmeldung, aber ich musste mich erst bei Nordlichtangler ins Wohnzimmer schleichen:
> Rute: Balzer Double Strike 40/70, 3.05 m, 10-40 g/ 20-70 g
> Rolle: SPRO Zalt Arc 740


Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, dass du rechtzeitig wieder weg gekommen bist! 

Rolle ist jedenfalls top, die Rute evtl. bischen kurz für die Friedies und so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2022)

Jenny-FfM schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich bin die eben erwähnte Missus und melde mich demnächst mit dem Wettkampfgerät.
> 
> Das wird noch etwas diskutiert werden müssen, da bei mir das Tackle in erster Linie optisch gefällig sein muss.
> ...


Also ich mache das Gerät für meine recht anspruchvollen Mitanglerin(nen) einfach mal genau passend nach Wunsch, schöner Korkgriff, Holzknäufe auf den Rollen und so.
Notfalls auch viel in rot oder weiß.
Vlt. ist das auch eine gute Aufgabe für den Gert


----------



## Finke20 (6. März 2022)

Jenny-FfM schrieb:


> da bei mir das Tackle in erster Linie optisch gefällig sein muss.



Ja das ist ja genau wie bei mir .



Jenny-FfM schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Fokus meines Göttergatten mehr auf die tauglichen Eigenschaften gerichtet.



Diese Eigenschaften werden leider sehr überbewertet   , die wichtigste taugliche Eigenschaft, ist das man ans Wasser zu angeln geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2022)

Mindestens genauso wichtig ist, dass da auch interessante und beißwillige Fische (noch) drin sind,
und dass man sie passend erreichen und verführen kann! 

Das größte Problem für die meisten incl. mir ist aber die Zeit, die zur Verfügung stehende Angelzeit.
Mit viel Zeit kann quasi jeder angeln und auch gut angeln, die Chance die Superbeißphasen zu treffen ist hoch.
Bei wenig Zeit kann man den Weg gehen, mit mehr Getackle und raffinierteren Methoden aufzurüsten, was begrenzt zu einer Verbesserung führt. Sehr viel Zeit bringt vergleichsweise deutlich mehr.
Bei mir an einigen auf Raubfisch sehr überangelten und schwierigen Gewässern kann ich mit mehr Geräteaufwand schon einiges erwirken, was Schneidern oder Fisch im Kescher betrifft.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. März 2022)

So nun habe ich die beiden zur Wahl stehenden Combos mal geknipst hier die erste

Rute DAM Iller 1,8m und Rolle Noris Shkespear 2020 das war ja mein erster Gedanke





aaaaber nu ist mir ja ein Pärchen Cormoranruten mit Baitrunnern ins Haus geflogen aber seht selbst











ich muß ehrlich sagen ich bin ratlos einerseits die Schönheit aus längst vergangenen Tagen oder doch die Youngtimer Combo
aus den 90zigern??? Die mich auch an meine Junganglerzeit erinnert aber die Schönheit der vergangenen Tage erinnert mich
an meine Kindheit....

Fisch werde ich mit beien Combos fangen das ist keine Frage.
Welch Qual der Wahl, bitte helft mir ich denke nach einer Woche sollte ich ein Ergebnis haben und werde dann meine Combo
vorstellen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (6. März 2022)

DAM! Gar keine Frage. Warum? Weil sie trés chic ist, im Gegensatz zu den Kormoranen.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. März 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Diese Eigenschaften werden leider sehr überbewertet  , die wichtigste taugliche Eigenschaft, ist das man ans Wasser zu angeln geht.


Da bin ich bei dir, aber bei 3-4x Hundesport in der Woche wird die Missus mich nicht so oft begleiten können. Um so wichtiger ist da eine gewisse Multifunktionlität des Lady-Tackles.
Es muss ja von Blaubandbärbling bis Blauwal alles aushalten.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So nun habe ich die beiden zur Wahl stehenden Combos mal geknipst hier die erste
> 
> Rute DAM Iller 1,8m und Rolle Noris Shkespear 2020 das war ja mein erster Gedanke
> Anhang anzeigen 400686
> ...


Die Iller ist Wunderschön .
Ausserdem dürfte sie etwas Praktischer im Bereich Spinnfischen sein.
Da ist so ne Lange Karpfenrute zu sperrig.
Aber die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.
Viel Spaß weiterhin bei der Occ.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. März 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Iller ist Wunderschön .
> Ausserdem dürfte sie etwas Praktischer im Bereich Spinnfischen sein.
> Da ist so ne Lange Karpfenrute zu sperrig.



Die Iller ist mir fast ein wenig zu weich zu Spinnfischen, also wird es eh Hauptsächlich auf Naturköder hinauslaufen aber Wunderschön ist sie aber halt auch die Cormoran, deswegen ja meine Frage hier


Gruß Frank


----------



## Finke20 (7. März 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Es muss ja von Blaubandbärbling bis Blauwal alles aushalten.



Da kann ich dir nur meine diesjährige OCC Rute empfehlen, da hat der Thomas. eine gute Auswahl für mich getroffen .


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Welch Qual der Wahl, bitte helft mir ich denke nach einer Woche sollte ich ein Ergebnis haben und werde dann meine Combo
> vorstellen


 Astacus74, für mich würde in deinem Fall nur die Cormoran-Combo in frage kommen. Weil 1. davon hast du gleich zwei, falls es mal einen schaden, am Gerät geben sollte, ist immer gleich ein Ersatz bei der Hand.
2. geht diese Combo auch zum Kunstköder angeln.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. März 2022)

Hallo liebe Occ'ler.
Bin heute bei eisigen Temperaturen draußen gewesen.
Die Occ Combo erwies sich als sehr taugliche Spinn Combo.
Kleine Jigs und Wobbler ließen sich punktgenau und ordentlich weit platzieren.
Hab 4 Salmoniden überlisten können.
Die größte seht ihr im Fangmeldungen Thread.

Im Thread "Bachforellen Pirsch " werde ich noch kurz darüber berichten.

Vor ein paar Tagen wos recht schön war testete ich die Combo ( ausser Konkurrenz) am Weiher.

Auch beim Posen Fischen hat sie sich gut geschlagen.




Ein kleiner Spiegler stellvertretend für 2 weitere.


Mit der Kampfbremsrolle hab ich auch nen guten Kompromiss gefunden und kann sie sogar als "Freilaufrolle " mißbrauchen  .

Allein das tüfteln und ständige umbauen macht schon einen riesigen Spaß.
Sonst hab ich halt ne fertige Combo vom Rutenständer genommen je nach Situation.

Viel Spaß allen weiterhin bei der Occ.


----------



## Niklas32 (7. März 2022)

Ich habe es trotz viel Stress heute endlich mal ans Wasser geschafft. Musste mal wieder sein. 
Nachdem sich auf method feeder so gar nichts tat, habe ich kurzerhand eine kleine Pose montiert. Man sieht sie sogar auf dem Foto. 





Auf der pickerrute gab es dann endlich die erste Aktion. Meiner Meinung nach eine Rotfeder oder?





Anschließend gab es immer mal einen kleinen Zupfer auf der Pose. Aber nichts verwertbares. Erst nach einigen Versuchen hing der erste Fisch an der OCC Rute. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Insgesamt konnte ich innerhalb kurzer Zeit 6 hübsche Plötzen fangen. Nebenbei gab es auch immer mal wieder einen Plötz auf der Pickerrute. 
Kurz vorm Einpacken gab es noch einmal einen Fisch auf der Pickerrute, den ich als rotfeder identifizieren würde. Seht ihr das auch so?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Es wären auf jeden Fall die ersten beiden Rotfedern, die ich an diesem Gewässer gefangen hätte. 
Abschließend natürlich das obligatorischere Mimimi, weil die vermeintlichen Rotfedern nicht auf die OCC kamen   Allerdings wüsste ich sonst auch nicht das es da Rotfedern gibt 

Grüße Niklas


----------



## keinangelprofi (7. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Es wären auf jeden Fall die ersten beiden Rotfedern, die ich an diesem Gewässer gefangen hätte.



Das erste und das dritte Foto sind auf jeden Fall Rotfedern das in der Mitte könnte auch in Rotauge sein.

Übrigens: kleinangelprofi ist zehn, er kann auf den ersten Blick Zielsicher eine Rotfeder von einer Rotauge unterscheiden. Scheinbar fällt das gestandenen Anglern noch schwer.

Herzliches Petri allen Fängern und danke für die tollen Fotos!
 Nächste Woche soll es ja wärmer werden dann werden wir auch hoffentlich auch in der OCC angreifen.


----------



## Niklas32 (7. März 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Das erste und das dritte Foto sind auf jeden Fall Rotfedern das in der Mitte könnte auch in Rotauge sein.


Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. Das in der Mitte ist meiner Meinung nach sicher ein rotauge. 



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Übrigens: kleinangelprofi ist zehn, er kann auf den ersten Blick Zielsicher eine Rotfeder von einer Rotauge unterscheiden. Scheinbar fällt das gestandenen Anglern noch schwer.


Nett, dass du mich für einen gestandenen Angler hältst. Ich persönlich sehe das etwas anders…
In meinen Gewässern kommen nicht viele Rotfedern vor. Da lässt sich das unterscheiden nur schwer üben. Vor allem bei Erstfängen in einem Gewässer, fällt die Erkennung schwer. 

Schön, dass du deinen Sohn frühzeitig die Unterschiede gezeigt und erklärt hast. So viel Glück hat aber nun aber nicht jeder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das in der Mitte ist meiner Meinung nach sicher ein rotauge.



Jupp.
Und die beiden oben und unten sind Roddows.
Alles richtig.


----------



## Finke20 (7. März 2022)

Petri meine Herrn, sehr schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen  und unsereins muss arbeiten. Aber euch sei es gegönnt .


----------



## Orothred (8. März 2022)

Petri allen erfolgreichen Fängern.

Mir juckts in den Fingern. Am Wochenende gehts raus, egal, wie kalt oder warm, egal, ob ich beim Vatter schon das Logo abgeholt hab. Mich zerreißts sonst


----------



## chum (8. März 2022)

Na denn melde ich folgende kapitale Fänge vom Weltfrauentag an: Plötze, Güster und Kaulbarsch


----------



## chum (8. März 2022)

hier die Beweise...


----------



## Forelle74 (8. März 2022)

chum schrieb:


> hier die Beweise...


Hallo
Trage das bitte noch bei den Fangmeldungen ein.
Bilder mit Combo kannst du gerne zusätzlich auch hier einstellen.
Aber es reicht auch in Fangmeldungen.


----------



## Forelle74 (8. März 2022)

Beitrag im Thema 'OCC 2022 Fangmeldungen' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/occ-2022-fangmeldungen.355068/post-5260637
chum
Weil du nur die Vorschau drin hast.
Im Editor kannst du die Funktion "Vollbild" eingeben.

Klick auf das Bild dann wirds auch scharf.

Und ein dickes Petri zum dreier


----------



## Forelle74 (8. März 2022)

Und Diskussionen bitte hier im Thread.


----------



## Gert-Show (8. März 2022)

Liebe Gemeinde, ich darf einen Teilerfolg vermelden: das Missus-Tackle von Jenny-FfM wird praktisch ausgelegt sein! 
Auf optisch herausstechende Eigenschaften wie bei der ersten gekauften Combo vor mehr als 10 Jahren mit goldenen Zierwicklungen und farblich passender Rolle hat sie verzichtet. Wir haben uns nach langer Beratung auf folgende Combo verständigt: meine etwas angestaubte, aber voll funktionsfähige Shimano BioMaster 91 MH, bei der wir nach erfolglosem Einsatz des "kackenden Storches" erst mit 4 gummierten Handschuhen und intensiver Benutzung von Eisspray eine vernünftige Transportfähigkeit herstellen konnten, hat mit ihrem matten Finish optisch minimal überzeugt und begeisterte mit der tollen Spitzenaktion. Die mutmaßliche Gewinner-Rute wird gepaart mit einer noch beim Tackle-Dealer des Vertrauens zu erwerbenden DAIWA Lexa E LT 3000-C.
Die Combo wird in Kürze hier als Foto zu sehen sein und _ick freu mir wie Bolle_ auf gemeinsame Fischzüge!


----------



## KadeTTHH (9. März 2022)

Heute 1. Fang mit der Combo auf Wattwurm am Buttlöffel. 1x 38cm Flunder, 1x 27cm Flunder und 3 Minis die wieder weiter planschen durften.  Dafür Bombenwetter und in der Sonne gar nicht mal kalt.


----------



## Niklas32 (9. März 2022)

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer,

wir freuen uns sehr, dass ihr schon so fleißig am Angeln seid und das gute Wetter nutzt. 

Es gibt es eine kleine Neuerung in der Fangübersicht. Ich habe ein neues Tabellenblatt erstellt. Dieses kann unten neben der "Fangübersicht" angewählt werden und trägt den Namen "Liste nach Fängen". 
Dort findet sich die Tabelle in abgespeckter Form und absteigend nach Anzahl der Fänge sortiert. Dieser Umstand soll die Übersichtlichkeit fördern und keineswegs einen Wettkampfcharakter hervorrufen. Ich empfinde es als sehr angenehm direkt auf einen Blick sehen zu können, wer schon wie viele Fischarten erbeutet hat. 
Die Aktualisierung des Ganzen ist etwas aufwendiger, weshalb ich diese Tabelle nicht so häufig wie die andere aktualisieren werde. Falls jemand Wissen darüber verfügt, wie das ganz automatisch laufen kann, kann er sich gern bei mir melden.

Allen Fängern nochmal ein Petri Heil und viel Erfolg bei den nächsten OCC Einsätzen!


Euer OCC-Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## Slappy (9. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen. 

Es gibt auf Youtube ein Format das sich Angelnews nennt. 
Was soll ich sagen, wir sind berühmt! 






Wir denken oft an dich


----------



## Orothred (9. März 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Es gibt auf Youtube ein Format das sich Angelnews nennt.
> Was soll ich sagen, wir sind berühmt!
> ...



Den Eyeci muss man einfach mögen, der macht sich viel Mühe


----------



## Mescalero (9. März 2022)

Kann mir bitte jemand das Video verlinken? Ich finde es bei YT nicht.


----------



## Orothred (9. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand das Video verlinken? Ich finde es bei YT nicht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. März 2022)

Mal ne Frage an die Orga, der Startzeitpunkt und die Anmeldefrist sind ja diesjahr verschieden, mich interessiert ob mal evtl. in dieser Frist noch die Kombo wechseln könnte, würde nämlich Rutentechnisch gerne noch umdisponieren


----------



## rippi (9. März 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Orga, der Startzeitpunkt und die Anmeldefrist sind ja diesjahr verschieden, mich interessiert ob mal evtl. in dieser Frist noch die Kombo wechseln könnte, würde nämlich Rutentechnisch gerne noch umdisponieren


Im Prinzip ja, aber es darf nur eine unhandlichere Combo werden.


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja, aber es darf nur eine unhandlichere Combo werden.


Antwort wie von Radio Eriwan, Du müsstest nur mit "im Prinzip ja" beginnen


----------



## rippi (9. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Antwort wie von Radio Eriwan, Du müsstest nur mit "im Prinzip ja" beginnen


Okay, kein Problem.


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2022)

Ein Beispiel für die Jungen Leute - falls es sie hier überhaupt gibt - dass sie wissen, wovon hier gesprochen wird  

Gbt es in der Sowjetunion eine Pressezensur?
Im Prinzip nein. Es ist uns aber leider nicht möglich, auf diese Frage näher einzugehen.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Orga, der Startzeitpunkt und die Anmeldefrist sind ja diesjahr verschieden, mich interessiert ob mal evtl. in dieser Frist noch die Kombo wechseln könnte, würde nämlich Rutentechnisch gerne noch umdisponieren


Ist ne sehr interessante Frage!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> LiWir haben uns nach langer Beratung auf folgende Combo verständigt: meine etwas angestaubte, aber *voll funktionsfähige Shimano BioMaster 91 MH*, bei der wir nach erfolglosem Einsatz des "kackenden Storches" erst mit 4 gummierten Handschuhen und intensiver Benutzung von Eisspray eine vernünftige Transportfähigkeit herstellen konnten, hat mit ihrem matten Finish optisch minimal überzeugt und begeisterte mit der tollen Spitzenaktion. Die mutmaßliche Gewinner-Rute wird gepaart mit einer noch beim Tackle-Dealer des Vertrauens zu erwerbenden DAIWA Lexa E LT 3000-C.
> Die Combo wird in Kürze hier als Foto zu sehen sein und _ick freu mir wie Bolle_ auf gemeinsame Fischzüge!


Ich sehe da erstaunlich gleiche Rutengeschmäcker (sowie daran nicht-herstellergleiche Rolle)! 
Wieso war denn der echte dünne rauhe Carbon-Einsteckzapfen so fest?

Meine MH/H sind wirklich noch mattiert worden und haben außerdem einen richtigen Griff mit erheblicher Gebrauchswertsteigerung bekommen.
Über die Güte des extrem guten Blanks schreibe ich jetzt lieber nix, aber soviel schon:  Jenny-FfM hat ein wirklich gutes Auswahlhändchen, wenn es denn um vornehmlich Gummiköders und so gehen soll. Deiner gemeldeten neuesten Yasei Aspius ist die Biomaster schnell über ...


----------



## Niklas32 (10. März 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Orga, der Startzeitpunkt und die Anmeldefrist sind ja diesjahr verschieden, mich interessiert ob mal evtl. in dieser Frist noch die Kombo wechseln könnte, würde nämlich Rutentechnisch gerne noch umdisponieren


Jap, ein Combowechsel ist möglich. Logischerweise nur solange mit der Combo noch keine Fänge gemeldet wurden.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. März 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso war denn der echte dünne rauhe Carbon-Einsteckzapfen so fest?


Da ist wohl mangelnde Pflege in Verbindung mit langer Nichtbenutzung ausschlaggebend gewesen.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Über die Güte des extrem guten Blanks schreibe ich jetzt lieber nix


Ich weiß. ein Johannes Dietel sagte ja, das wäre die beste Zanderrute, die Shimano je gebaut hätte.
Aber in der Challenge soll sie ja Vielseitigkeit unter Beweis stellen.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. März 2022)

Mein Druckshop hat geliefert, 1 Shirt, 1 Cap und zwei Alubecher (Missus und ich).


----------



## Nuesse (11. März 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mein Druckshop hat geliefert, 1 Shirt, 1 Cap und zwei Alubecher (Missus und ich).
> Anhang anzeigen 401114


Geil,sind das Karabiner anne Becher ? Vielleicht solltest Du das "ANGLERBOARD" im Logo
entfernen und durch Gerts-Show ersetzen


----------



## Gert-Show (11. März 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Geil,sind das Karabiner anne Becher ? Vielleicht solltest Du das "ANGLERBOARD" im Logo
> entfernen und durch Gerts-Show ersetzen


Ja, Karabiner.
Auf den noch zu druckenden laminierten „Karten“ wird es einen mit Gert-Show und einen mit Jenny-FfM unter dem OCC-Logo geben.


----------



## Mescalero (11. März 2022)

In manchen Druckläden sind die Karabinertassen preislich ganz ähnlich zu den normalen Keramikbechern. Zum Mitnehmen ans Wasser sind die natürlich 1000mal besser geeignet.


----------



## rippi (11. März 2022)

Ja, aber aus Metall zu trinken ist irgendwie ekelig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> *Metall zu trinken *ist irgendwie ekelig.



Ja.
Quecksilber ist zB so'n ekliges Zeug.


----------



## Bilch (11. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja, aber aus Metall zu trinken ist irgendwie ekelig.


Kommt drauf an, woraus und was man trinkt


----------



## Mooskugel (11. März 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja.
> Quecksilber ist zB so'n ekliges Zeug.


Liegt auch sehr schwer im Magen.


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist ne sehr interessante Frage!





Niklas32 schrieb:


> Jap, ein Combowechsel ist möglich. Logischerweise nur solange mit der Combo noch keine Fänge gemeldet wurden.


Ja, mein Interesse an der Frage des Combowechsels hat einen ernsthaften Hintergrund. Schon jetzt hat sich bei mir gezeigt, daß die Daiwa Lt, die ich ins Felde führe die ich angemeldet habe, die Strapazen der OCC und vor allem die hastigen Fotos in  sandigen, dreckigen Bedingungen nicht überleben wird. Ich kann keine moderne Plastkikrolle warten und in Schuß halten. und sie fit halten. Ich kann bedauerlicherweise ausserdem nicht einfach ne neue identische Rolle kaufen. 

Ich werde daher in den nächsten Tagen und noch vor dem Anmeldestopp im Mai  mit dem OCC Team Verbindung aufnehmen und um einen Rollenwechsel zu einer Oldierolle, die ich versorgen und warten kann, nachfragen. Ne Rolle, die ich einfach in den Sand schmeissen kann, und abends reinigen, kommt schliesslich auch den Fischen zugute.

Es ist natürlich klar, das meine gemeldeten Fänge (also 1 Fisch) dann annulliert werden. Mehr noch ich bestehe darauf. Ich war ja schon letztes Jahr ein kleiner süßer Hardliner was das betrifft.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Niklas32 (11. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, mein Interesse an der Frage des Combowechsels hat einen ernsthaften Hintergrund. Schon jetzt hat sich bei mir gezeigt, daß die Daiwa Lt, die ich ins Felde führe die ich angemeldet habe, die Strapazen der OCC und vor allem die hastigen Fotos in  sandigen, dreckigen Bedingungen nicht überleben wird. Ich kann keine moderne Plastkikrolle warten und in Schuß halten. und sie fit halten. Ich kann bedauerlicherweise ausserdem nicht einfach ne neue identische Rolle kaufen.
> 
> Ich werde daher in den nächsten Tagen und noch vor dem Anmeldestopp im Mai  mit dem OCC Team Verbindung aufnehmen und um einen Rollenwechsel zu einer Oldierolle, die ich versorgen und warten kann, nachfragen. Ne Rolle, die ich einfach in den Sand schmeissen kann, und abends reinigen, kommt schliesslich auch den Fischen zugute.
> 
> ...


Meinen Segen hast du. 
Es ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache das wertvolles und geliebtes Angelequipment einen dauerhaften Schaden nimmt. 

Im Prinzip gleicht es ja einer Neuanmeldungen, wenn man seine Combo nachjustiert. Daher sollte das bis zum Anmeldeschluss möglich sein. 

Diese Schlussfolgerung schließt natürlich auch eine Comboänderung nach dem Anmeldeschluss aus. Ich denke das ist nachvollziehbar. 

Das der Curry-Tulipzauberer einen weiteren Döbel erbeutet, ist ja quasi reine Formsache


----------



## Mescalero (11. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das der Curry-Tulipzauberer einen weiteren Döbel erbeutet, ist ja quasi reine Formsache


Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. Wahrscheinlich bekommt Minimax Quastenflosser, Perlfische und andere Raritäten am Fließband an den Haken aber beim besten Willen keinen einzigen Döbel mehr. Man wünscht es ihm nicht aber der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen (und lebt im Zölibat).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, mein Interesse an der Frage des Combowechsels hat einen ernsthaften Hintergrund. Schon jetzt hat sich bei mir gezeigt, daß die Daiwa Lt, die ich ins Felde führe die ich angemeldet habe, die Strapazen der OCC und vor allem die hastigen Fotos in  sandigen, dreckigen Bedingungen nicht überleben wird. Ich kann keine moderne Plastkikrolle warten und in Schuß halten. und sie fit halten. Ich kann bedauerlicherweise ausserdem nicht einfach ne neue identische Rolle kaufen.
> 
> Ich werde daher in den nächsten Tagen und noch vor dem Anmeldestopp im Mai  mit dem OCC Team Verbindung aufnehmen und um einen Rollenwechsel zu einer Oldierolle, die ich versorgen und warten kann, nachfragen. Ne Rolle, die ich einfach in den Sand schmeissen kann, und abends reinigen, kommt schliesslich auch den Fischen zugute.


Aha, mit der Behandlung am Strande, in dem Sande, dem kratzigen Muh, der offenen Rolle drückt der Schuh!


----------



## Minimax (12. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. Wahrscheinlich bekommt Minimax Quastenflosser, Perlfische und andere Raritäten am Fließband an den Haken aber beim besten Willen keinen einzigen Döbel mehr. Man wünscht es ihm nicht aber der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen (und lebt im Zölibat).





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aha, mit der Behandlung am Strande, in dem Sande, dem kratzigen Muh, der offenen Rolle drückt der Schuh!


Ihr sagt es.


----------



## Mooskugel (12. März 2022)

OCC Rute im Einsatz.
Die Fische haben Bock.


----------



## Niklas32 (12. März 2022)

Die OCC Rute ist mit im Einsatz. Hier soll es den selten gefangenen Q-Fisch geben.


----------



## Luis2811 (12. März 2022)

Bei mir hatte die OCC Rute heute ein leichtes Problem, dass fischen ansich lief problemlos, doch beim Abbau ging die Steckverbindungen mit ab. Werde die Rute nun wieder reparieren und nächstes Wochenende wieder durchstarten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, mein Interesse an der Frage des Combowechsels hat einen ernsthaften Hintergrund. Schon jetzt hat sich bei mir gezeigt, daß die Daiwa Lt, die ich ins Felde führe die ich angemeldet habe, die Strapazen der OCC und vor allem die hastigen Fotos in sandigen, dreckigen Bedingungen nicht überleben wird. Ich kann keine moderne Plastkikrolle warten und in Schuß halten. und sie fit halten. Ich kann bedauerlicherweise ausserdem nicht einfach ne neue identische Rolle kaufen.
> 
> Ich werde daher in den nächsten Tagen und noch vor dem Anmeldestopp im Mai mit dem OCC Team Verbindung aufnehmen und um einen Rollenwechsel zu einer Oldierolle, die ich versorgen und warten kann, nachfragen. Ne Rolle, die ich einfach in den Sand schmeissen kann, und abends reinigen, kommt schliesslich auch den Fischen zugute.



Da hätte ich nen Tipp - Folgendes praktiziere ich, damit meine schönen Spinnrollen beim Abhaken usw. möglichst keinen Bodenkontakt bekommen:

Ich stecke am jeweiligen Platz einfach so einen billigen Klapp-Rutenhalter in den Boden. Also so eine "Hülse" mit anklappbarem Erdspieß unten dran. In auffälliger Farbe, damit das auch bei Mieslicht gleich ins Auge sticht - hilft auch gegen Vergessen beim Weiterlatschen (ich beharke Plätze beim Spinnfischen meist vergleichsweise lang mit einem 3D-Fächer auf allen möglichen Distanzen: Da fällt die Zeit für Reinstecken/Rausziehen des Rutenhalters nicht ins Gewicht).

Die paar Millisekunden, um die Rute nach dem Keschern da reinzustecken, sind immer verfügbar. Rute rein, Bügel auf - so kann man nichts aus Versehen umreißen und kann bei Bedarf auch noch "Schnur nehmen".

Die Rute steht dann schön platzsparend und anti-drauftret senkrecht - Rolle komplett weg vom Boden.

Bei Ablage auf einem normalen Bankstick liegt das Ding halt waagerecht und somit mehr im Weg rum. Zudem nimmt so eine Klapphülse so gut wie keinen Platz im Gepäck weg.

Ablegen auf einem ohnehin schon reingesteckten Bankstick beim Ansitzen geht aber natürlich auch.

Das Ganze erfordert schon etwas "Anti-Reflextraining" - wenn der Fisch im Kescher ist, will man den natürlich so schnell wie möglich versorgen.

Aber wie gesagt:

Die paar Millisekunden fürs Ablegen bzw. Reinstecken sind komplett irrelevant. Man muss einfach nur dran denken, sozusagen. Wenn man das aber ne Weile lang bewusst macht, wird das völlig automatisiert.

Trägt (zumindest bei mir) sehr viel zur "Equipment-Gesundheit" bei - man muss wertvolles Zeug (finanziell wie persönlich "verbunden" gesehen) ja nicht unbedingt durch unnötige Hektik zuschanden knechten.

Ist natürlich auch ne Frage der Bodenhärte - wenn der Halter nicht reingeht, lege ich die Rute dann provisorisch schräg auf meine Tasche etc. - so dass die Rolle halt auch weg vom Boden ist.


----------



## Niklas32 (12. März 2022)

Alter Falter. Erster Q-Fisch Ansitz meines Lebens. Nach einigem gezupfel vermutlich von Wollis, glaubte ich schon nicht mehr an den Erfolg. Doch plötzlich meldete sich das Glöckchen. 





Aber wer neben der OCC noch eine andere Rute fischt, wird eben bestraft. Natürlich kam der fisch nicht auf die OCC Rute mit Wurm sondern auf die andere mit Fetzen. Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was


----------



## Mescalero (12. März 2022)

Fettes Petri! Niklas32


----------



## Niklas32 (12. März 2022)

Petri dank. 






Nummer zwei. Wieder auf die Falsche Rute


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. März 2022)

Das ist der Fluch des Aal Moloch. Opfere ihm, indem Du sein nasses Heim mit etwas Pflaumenschnaps betankst.

Dies wird ihn besänftigen und verhindern, dass er zwecks Heimsuchung höchstselbst in vollem Wichs (= bärtig wie der Tirpitz) aus den Fluten ans Gestade watet, um etwas herumzuverheeren.


----------



## Minimax (12. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Petri dank.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401189
> 
> ...


Toll lieber Niklas32 Ganz herzliches Petri. Bei mir hats diesen Winter (mal wieder) nicht geklappt.
Irgendwie sind Q-Fische was ganz besonderes. Faszinierende Kreaturen mit einer sehr interessanten Biologie und Lebenszyklus.

 Süßwasser-Eiszeit-Dorsche, die alle Regeln auf den Kopf stellen. Und es sind finde ich sehr hübsche Tiere, auf ihre seltsame Exotische Art. Bin ja bekanntermaßen kein Freund von Flecktarn, aber diesen Tieren steht ihr Kleid sehr gut.
Q-Fische bzw. Ziegendöbel sind wirklich eine geheimnis- und reizvolle Spezies, und niemand ausser uns  Anglern wiess von ihnen bzw. kriegt diese seltsamen Relikte überhaupt mal zu Gesicht. Ein schönes Beispiel wie bereichernd unser Hobby ist.
Herrje, ich bin schon wieder ins Labern/Schwärmen geraten, dabei hatte ich mir doch vorgenommen in Zukunft etwas fachlicher und am Thema zu bleiben.
Hg 
Mini



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Wieder auf die Falsche Rute


also,  da kann ich Dich nicht in Schutz nehmen. Andal* hats gesagt, und die OCC 21 hats gezeigt: 'One Man, One Rod.' Fokus, Purismus, Inspiration und Esprit. Hört doch endlich mal auf, die OCC-Rute als ne Nebensache anzusehen.


* ich vermisse den alten Grantler gerade sehr. Vielleicht hatte er nicht immer Recht, aber  hat so oft wichtige Diskussionen angestoßen. Traurig, daß er nicht mehr bei uns ist


----------



## Niklas32 (12. März 2022)

Mehr Aktionen gab es leider nicht mehr. 

Natürlich darf man die OCC-Rute nicht als Nebensache sehen. Allerdings muss ich mir auch eingestehen, dass es ohne die zweite Rute heute wohl keinen Fisch gegeben hätte. Ich hielt Wurm für den besseren Köder und auch die für die OCC Rute gewählte Stelle hielt ich für die bessere. Bei der großen Wasserfläche habe ich die OCC Rute ufernah in der Nähe einiger Büsche abgelegt. Natürlich auch mit dem Nebengedanken aller möglichen Beifänge. 
Beide Ziegenbartdöbel kamen allerdings mitten im Gewässer auf Fetzen. Das hatte ich so nicht erwartet. 

Leider muss ich nächste Woche erst einmal woanders hin, aber vllt ergibt sich nächstes Wochenende noch eine Gelegenheit. Insgesamt war es ein sehr schöner Angelabend. Ich hatte meine Freundin, einen Schlafsack, damit die Gute nicht friert, und eine Kanne Glühwein eingepackt. So ließ es sich auf jeden Fall aushalten.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man die OCC-Rute nicht als Nebensache sehen. Allerdings muss ich mir auch eingestehen, dass es ohne die zweite Rute heute wohl keinen Fisch gegeben hätte. Ich hielt Wurm für den besseren Köder und auch die für die OCC Rute gewählte Stelle hielt ich für die bessere. Bei der großen Wasserfläche habe ich die OCC Rute ufernah in der Nähe einiger Büsche abgelegt. Natürlich auch mit dem Nebengedanken aller möglichen Beifänge.



Alles richtig gemacht Niklas, ich hätte es genauso gemacht.

Die OCC-Rute ist keine Nebensache wenn aber wie bei mir 3 Ruten erlaubt sind dann werde ich auch mit 3 Ruten fischen,
der Fokus liegt daran den Fisch zu fangen nichts anderes zählt.
Bei 3 Ruten sind die Chancen halt höher als bei einer auch kann man besser probieren wo was läuft.
Da kann es dann schon mal passieren das die eine Rute besser fängt als die andere.
Nun ist die Frage wenn an der einen Rute es beißt wie verrückt, sollte man dann diese mit der OCC durchtauschen???  
oder doch lieber mit der OCC probieren???  

Ich bin der Meinung wenn ich zu Anfang meine Ruten aufbau und montiere dann entscheide ich mich für Methode und Platz im
Gewässer, wenn ich nun feststelle in einer anderen Entfernung beißt es dann werde ich die anderen Ruten auch danach 
ausrichten, ähnlih sieht es mit dem Köder aus, wenn es auf Wurm läuft und Teig ne Niete ist dann werde ich auch da umstellen
und hoffen das das funktioniert.

Immer schön flexibel bleiben



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (12. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man die OCC-Rute nicht als Nebensache sehen. Allerdings muss ich mir auch eingestehen..





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die OCC-Rute ist keine Nebensache wenn aber wie bei mir 3 Ruten erlaubt sind dann werde ich auch mit 3 Ruten fischen



Ja, Jungs, ihr habt recht.  Ich hab den 'one man one rod' Gedanken auch  überspitzt formuliert, das nehme ich hiermit zurück. Bin halt ein Kleinflussangler. Bei grossen Gewässern sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.

 Es ist ja ohnehin so, daß hier jeder weiss was er tut, niemand von uns ist ein blutiger  Anfänger (ich vllt.) Und wir kennen unsere Gewässer und ihre Bewohner.

Als Lustiges Kuriosom füge ich hier noch meinen Frühstücksfleisch Aal von letzten Sommer an, der zur hellen Mittagsstunde zwischen zwei Regenschauer auf Currytulip gebissen hat an. Himmel, hat der Bursche gefaucht.
Verrückt, was es nicht alles so gibt,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74 (13. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bin halt ein Kleinflussangler. Bei grossen Gewässern sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.



Stimmt das vergaß ich nicht jeder hat wie ich die Elbe, die Jeetzel, den Hitzackersee und auch noch einen Altarm der Jeetzel zur 
Verfügung.
Zur Elbe und deren Altarme/Häfen brauch ich glaub nicht viel sagen, die Jeetzel im Schnitt bei mir 25m-30m breit und bis zu 
2,5m tief aber kaum Wasserpflanzen Bewuchs aber stellenweise viel Schlamm, der Hitzackersee ca.500mX500m mit sehr viel
Schlamm (Jeetzel fließt durch) bis zu 4m tief Stellenweise Teichrosen und dann das Vereinsgewässer Alte Jeetzel ca1km lang und 
bis zu 80m breit Flachwasserzonen und bis zu 3m tief Teichrosenfeldern und sehr wenig Schlamm viel Sand und Kies
Jetzt wo ich das schreib denke grad wieder dran das ich Gewässertechnisch fast nicht besser wohnen könnte das alles im Umkreis von ca.4km...

Da haben das andere äh eher die meisten nicht so gut, man vergißt oft nur zu leicht das man da wohnt wo andere Urlaub machen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Niklas32 (13. März 2022)

Gerade weil ich in einigen Angelmethoden und vor allem Zielfischen Anfänger bin, nutze ich bei sehr statischen Angelmethoden gern alle Möglichkeiten. So kann ich den Zielfisch erst einmal ein wenig kennenlernen und hoffentlich darauf Rückschlüsse ziehen, wie ich ihn gezielt mit der OCC Rute fangen kann. 

Genau dazu möchte ich die OCC auch nutzen. Den eigenen Horizont erweitern und sich auf neue Begebenheiten und Fischarten einstellen. Leider wurde meine Angelei in den letzten Jahren zu einseitig und festgefahren


----------



## Orothred (13. März 2022)

Los gehts


----------



## Astacus74 (13. März 2022)

"Alea iacta est" die Würfel sind gefallen ähm die Münze, da nach einer Woche es unentschieden für meine OCC Combo steht habe
ich die Münze entscheiden lassen,  7 Würfe mit dem alten 5 Markstück von 1900






zum Schluß stand es 4 zu 3 Tada für meine erste OCC Combo Rute Cormoran Blackstar Pro Carp 3,6m und Rolle Shimano Baitrunner ST 4000 FB ich bin gespannt was ich so alles auf die Schuppen legen werde






















Gruß Frank


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. März 2022)

Eigentlich sollte am großen Fluss nun endlich der Barsch dazukommen. "Eigentlich" 
Es wurde aber erneut ein Rapfen. Ein schöner Bulle, den ich dennoch gerne vorzeige.


----------



## Orothred (14. März 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, obs zum Thema Forelle eine ähnliche Regelung wie zum Thema Karpfen gab/gibt. Bachforelle und Regenbogenforelle z.B. sind ja schon eigene Arten, oder?

Also nicht, dass ich jetzt damit rechne, ne Forelle zu fangen, aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## hanzz (14. März 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, obs zum Thema Forelle eine ähnliche Regelung wie zum Thema Karpfen gab/gibt. Bachforelle und Regenbogenforelle z.B. sind ja schon eigene Arten, oder?
> 
> Also nicht, dass ich jetzt damit rechne, ne Forelle zu fangen, aber man weiß ja nie



rippi 
Moorforelle?


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, obs zum Thema Forelle eine ähnliche Regelung wie zum Thema Karpfen gab/gibt. Bachforelle und Regenbogenforelle z.B. sind ja schon eigene Arten, oder?
> 
> Also nicht, dass ich jetzt damit rechne, ne Forelle zu fangen, aber man weiß ja nie


Die Regel gilt wie letztes Jahr:
Bachforelle,Seeforelle, und Meerforelle zählen jeweils als Art.

Regenbogen Forelle ist sowieso ne eigene Art.


----------



## rippi (14. März 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> rippi
> Moorforelle?


Die Moorforelle ist im Gegensatz zu den Standortvarianten der Europäischen Forelle eine eigene Art.


----------



## Jo_Bai (15. März 2022)

Hallo,
ich will auch etwas im Forum aktiv werden und melde mich hiermit mit meiner Combo an.

Rute:
Greys GR20 Einhand Fliegenrute #6 und 9ft​
Rolle:
Greys Fin Fliegenrolle​
Ich hatte am Wochenende 2 Combos mit und habe mich für die entschieden, mit der ich zuerst etwas gefangen habe.

An sich bin ich absoluter Anfänger im Fliegenfischen und hoffe hier mit der OCC einen guten Einstieg in diese neue Angelei zu finden.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. März 2022)

Meine Combo besteht aus einer Shimano Catana Spinnrute und einer D. A. M. QUICK Spinnrolle bespult mit einer Berkley Nanofil.


----------



## Gert-Show (18. März 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meine MH/H sind wirklich noch mattiert worden und haben außerdem einen richtigen Griff mit erheblicher Gebrauchswertsteigerung bekommen


Die H-Version hatte ich auch und wollte dort tatsächlich auf einen anderen Griff umbauen lassen. Aber da hat mein Bekannter, dem ich das Stöckchen vertrauensvoll gab, irgendetwas nicht ganz richtig gemacht. Nach einigen Einsätzen beim Spinnangeln brach der Blank unter dem neuen Griff einfach durch.
Den geplanten Umbau der MH-Version habe ich dann logischerweise unterlassen. Mittlerweile habe ich mich an den Griff gewöhnt.
So muss meine Holde mit der Originalversion fischen.
Gerne kannst du mir per PN mal Fotos von deinen Griffen schicken. Danke!


----------



## Jenny-FfM (18. März 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde, ich darf einen Teilerfolg vermelden: das Missus-Tackle von Jenny-FfM wird praktisch ausgelegt sein!
> Auf optisch herausstechende Eigenschaften wie bei der ersten gekauften Combo vor mehr als 10 Jahren mit goldenen Zierwicklungen und farblich passender Rolle hat sie verzichtet. Wir haben uns nach langer Beratung auf folgende Combo verständigt: meine etwas angestaubte, aber voll funktionsfähige Shimano BioMaster 91 MH, bei der wir nach erfolglosem Einsatz des "kackenden Storches" erst mit 4 gummierten Handschuhen und intensiver Benutzung von Eisspray eine vernünftige Transportfähigkeit herstellen konnten, hat mit ihrem matten Finish optisch minimal überzeugt und begeisterte mit der tollen Spitzenaktion. Die mutmaßliche Gewinner-Rute wird gepaart mit einer noch beim Tackle-Dealer des Vertrauens zu erwerbenden DAIWA Lexa E LT 3000-C.
> Die Combo wird in Kürze hier als Foto zu sehen sein und _ick freu mir wie Bolle_ auf gemeinsame Fischzüge!



Beim Tackle-Dealer des Vertrauens wurde heute der schon sicher geglaubte Plan über den Haufen geworfen. 


Darf ich die - wie ich finde - optisch seeeeehr gelungene Combo vorstellen:

Sportex Black Arrow G3
2,70 m
Wurfgewicht 40 g (18-54)
Die Spitzenaktion erscheint mir noch sensibler als bei der Biomaster. 

DAIWA Lexa E LT 3000
260 g

Morgen wird sie eingeweiht. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## messerfisch (19. März 2022)

Mal sehen was heute Abend beim Strand Fischen noch so and Band geht. Ich war heute Vormittag mit dem Boot raus, leider mit mäßigen Erfolg. Zwei Mini Bonitos und ein Bluefin Trevally aus dem Kindergarten waren möglich. Die Fische habe ich aber mit einer stärkeren Rute als der für dir Challange gefangen, die Challange Combo wäre dafür definitiv zu weich.
LG Max


----------



## Niklas32 (19. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Tintenfleck Straßenkehrer



Eine tolle Fischpalette hast du da hervorgezaubert messerfisch. Petri dazu.

Unter Tintenfleck Straßenkehrer spukt mir Google nicht so recht was aus. Hat der Fisch vllt noch einen anderen Namen?


----------



## Mikesch (19. März 2022)

Evtl. 
Lethrinus harak​


----------



## Niklas32 (19. März 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Evtl.
> Lethrinus harak​


Könnte es auch sein. 






Heute heißt es quasi Q. die Zweite


----------



## Blindfisch72 (20. März 2022)

Hallo und ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger.

Ich möchte gerne noch die Rolle an meiner Combo ändern. Ist jetzt eine Daiwa Legalis 3000HA. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Gefangen hab ich eh noch nichts


----------



## Jenny-FfM (20. März 2022)

Am Freitag war ich wohl etwas ob der Freude an meiner hübschen Combo verpeilt… ich dachte nämlich es wäre schon Samstag. 
Somit konnte ich gestern natürlich nichts berichten, denn Angeln stand erst heute auf dem Programm. 

Was soll ich sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl! Die Rute liegt sehr ausgewogen in der Hand und auch vom Gewicht her ist sie nicht unangenehm. 

Aber nun zu den Ergebnissen: 
Die Angelei war überaus erfolgreich!

Ich habe weder einen Fisch erschlagen noch habe ich einen Wobbler im Baum versenkt bzw. meinen Göttergatten damit verletzt.

Außer ein paar Stöcken und einem Luftballon habe ich aber nichts Zählbares aus dem Main geborgen. 


Aber es war herrlich, mal wieder einen ruhigen Abend in der Natur verbracht zu haben. 

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Restsonntag und werde mich jetzt auf das Abendessen stürzen. 

Liebe Grüße…


----------



## Mooskugel (20. März 2022)

War heute das erste Mal nach dem Ende der Schonzeit am kleinen Fluss. Es gab zwar nur einen Fisch, aber der war so ein bisschen wie der Sechser im Lotto. Eine schöne Tigerforelle ließ sich überlisten. Wurde zwar schon in den Fangmeldungen gepostet, trotzdem hier nochmal. Gefangen mit einem Helgie auf Offsethaken, ähnlich wie ein Dropshot aufgebaut.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. März 2022)

Jenny-FfM schrieb:


> Am Freitag war ich wohl etwas ob der Freude an meiner hübschen Combo verpeilt… ich dachte nämlich es wäre schon Samstag.
> Somit konnte ich gestern natürlich nichts berichten, denn Angeln stand erst heute auf dem Programm.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl! Die Rute liegt sehr ausgewogen in der Hand und auch vom Gewicht her ist sie nicht unangenehm.
> ...


Hey Jenny-FFM:,

schön das Du dabei bist. Dann werden wir durch das Home-Office Angebot unseres Arbeitgebers, uns demnächst wohl öfters am Wasser als auf der Arbeit begegnen.    
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. März 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

erst mal allen Fängern ein dickes Petri! Da sind ja wieder echt tolle Fische rausgekommen. Nun bräuchte ich mal Euer Schwarmwissen: Handelt es sich bei der Brandungsjunker und der Fünfstreifen Brandungsjunker um zwei verschiedene Arten? Vielleicht kannst Du messerfisch was dazu sagen. Generell fände ich es auch gut, wenn bei Exoten die Lateinischen Namen mit dazu geschrieben werden, wenn man diese weiß. So fällt es einfacher, diese Fische auch zu finden und zu unterscheiden.

Mooskugel Erst mal großes Petri zur Tigerforelle. Da es sich bei der Tigerforelle um eine Kreuzung aus Bachforelle und Bachsaibling handelt, kannst Du Dich entscheiden, ob Du den Fisch als Bachforelle oder als Bachsaibling in der Liste haben möchtest.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Niklas32 (21. März 2022)

Moin,

gute Anmerkungen, Jesco Peschutter. Danke

Meines Wissens nach handelt es sich aber auch beim vom KadeTTHH eingereichtem Elsässer Saibling um eine Kreuzung (Seesaibling und Bachsaibling). Demnach müsstest du auch hier zwischen beiden Arten wählen dürfen.

Grüße 
Niklas


----------



## Mooskugel (21. März 2022)

Jesco Peschutter 

wenn ich wählen darf, nehme ich den Bachsaibling.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. März 2022)

Moin messerfisch ,

bei Deinem gemeldeten "Trompetenfisch" bin ich mir aufgrund des in einem langen Filament auslaufenden Schwanzes und der fehlenden Bartel recht sicher, dass es sich auch um einen Flötenfisch handelt. Da ich mich mit Flötenfischen nicht exakt auskenne, musste ich mich erst einmal einlesen. Es gibt vier Arten von Flötenfischen, die da wären:

- _Fistularia commersonii_ (Weicher Flötenfisch) (Indopazifik, Rotes Meer, eingewandert ins Mittelmeer)
- _Fistularia corneta_ (Flötenfisch) (Ostpazifik)
- _Fistularia petimba_ (Rauer Flötenfisch) (topischer Atlantik und Indopazifik, hält sich generell tiefer als 10 Meter auf)
- _Fistularia tabacaria_ (Blaupunkt-Flötenfisch) (tropischer Atlantik)

Da Du soweit ich weiß, im Indischen Ozean unterwegs bist, kommen nur der Weiche Flötenfisch oder der Raue Flötenfisch infrage. In der Literatur wird der rötliche bis braun-orange Raue Flötenfisch häufig mit dem häufiger vorkommenden grün-braunen Weichen Flötenfisch verwechselt. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass Du zweimal einen Weichen Flötenfisch gefangen hast.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. März 2022)

Ich würde mal vermuten, dass es sich bei dem Lippfisch von messerfisch um einen _Coris formosa_ (Brauner Clown-Lippfisch) handelt. Besser gesagt um ein Sekundärmännchen, das aus einem Weibchen entstanden ist. Diese Sekundärmännchen unterscheiden sich in der Farbe von den Weibchen.


----------



## rippi (21. März 2022)

Schmeckt der Flötenfisch eigentlich wie Hornhecht?


----------



## Mescalero (21. März 2022)

Eher wie Zit*h*eraal.


----------



## Finke20 (21. März 2022)

Moin liebe Mitstreiter und natürlich ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Es sind wieder schöne Fische gefangen worden und interessante Berichte entstanden .

Ich habe es heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Es ist herrlicher Sonnenschein, aber ein scharfer SO Wind weht den Fluss entlang. Mein Angelplatz befand sich unter einer Brücke, was den Wind noch schnittiger machte.

Die Rute ist natürlich die OCC Combo, mit einer Posenmontage als Haken kam ein 12 Owner zum Einsatz.
Als erstes wurde eine ganz, ganz kleine Menge Lockfutter eingebracht und ein Rotwurm aus meinem Komposthaufen kam zum Einsatz.
Bei knapp 5 Meter Wassertiefe stellte ich die Montage erstmal auf ca. 2.20 Meter ein.
Ja und was soll ich sagen es gab sofort die ersten Bisse und zum Vorschein kam eine stattliche Rotfeder.







Diese hatte gute 30 cm und so ging es jetzt schlag auf schlag weiter.







Ich variierte mit den Köder, es kamen kleine Toastbrot Flocken zum Einsatz, dazu habe ich noch schnell einen alten Kugelschreiber umgerüstet, um schöne Gleichmäße Flocken zu stanzen. Das funktionierte für meinen Zweck sehr gut. Auch diesen Köder mögen die Rotfedern und auch die ersten Plötzen kamen zum Vorschein.







Von den Plötzen habe ich keine Bilder gemacht. Aber von den riesigen Rotfedern.







Ich stellte die Montage in der Zwischenzeit auch mal auf gute 4 Meter, doch da kamen nur kleine Güstern und kleine Bleie an den Haken. Aber nicht eine Rotfeder, die stehen also schön im Mittelwasser.













Nach guten drei Stunden mach ich Schluss. Ich konnte sage und schreibe 30 Rotfedern keine kleiner als 27 cm und die Größe maß sogar 35 cm.
Die Plötzen hatte alle so 26 cm.


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> erst mal allen Fängern ein dickes Petri! Da sind ja wieder echt tolle Fische rausgekommen. Nun bräuchte ich mal Euer Schwarmwissen: Handelt es sich bei der Brandungsjunker und der Fünfstreifen Brandungsjunker um zwei verschiedene Arten? Vielleicht kannst Du messerfisch was dazu sagen. Generell fände ich es auch gut, wenn bei Exoten die Lateinischen Namen mit dazu geschrieben werden, wenn man diese weiß. So fällt es einfacher, diese Fische auch zu finden und zu unterscheiden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jesco, ich versuche schon über das Meerwasser-Lexikon so gut es geht die Arten zu bestimmen, gerade bei den Lippfischen ist es total schwer zu sagen welcher genau( Lateinischer Name) es ist. Ebenfalls bei den Zackenbarschen. Ich versuche nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen die Arten zu bestimmen. Ebenfalls unter Zuhilfenahme Lokaler Bestimmungsbücher.
Zu deiner Frage zu dem Brandungsjunker, laut Lexikon und Rücksprache mit zwei einheimischen Fischern sind es zwei verschiedene Arten. Der kleinere ist quasi ausgewachen, während der größere bis zu 40cm groß werden kann. Wobei die Fische hier selbst von Bucht zu Bucht anders gefärbt sein können, im Zweifel nimm sonst aber bitte einen raus. Ab sofort versuche ich dir den Lateinischen Namen mit dazu zu schreiben sofern ich die Art identifizieren kann. Sonst lasse ich diese Art der Fairness halber weg.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vermuten, dass es sich bei dem Lippfisch von messerfisch um einen _Coris formosa_ (Brauner Clown-Lippfisch) handelt. Besser gesagt um ein Sekundärmännchen, das aus einem Weibchen entstanden ist. Diese Sekundärmännchen unterscheiden sich in der Farbe von den Weibchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401889


Dachte ich auch erst aber der Schwanz passt nicht….
Entschuldigt bitte das ich kaum in diesem Thread antworte, aber das Internet hier ist dermaßen schlecht das ich pro Bild 5-10 Minuten brauche um es hoch zu laden. 
Wie weiter unten schon gesagt im Zweifel nehmt die Fische aus der Wertung die nicht zweifelsfrei Bestimmt werden können. 
Ich versuche ab jetzt alle Namen zu finden sofern mir die Bestimmung möglich ist.
Gute Nacht hier ist es gleich 23:30. und morgen früh um 8 gehts mit dem Boot raus. Ohne die OCC Rute.

LG


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Moin messerfisch ,
> 
> bei Deinem gemeldeten "Trompetenfisch" bin ich mir aufgrund des in einem langen Filament auslaufenden Schwanzes und der fehlenden Bartel recht sicher, dass es sich auch um einen Flötenfisch handelt. Da ich mich mit Flötenfischen nicht exakt auskenne, musste ich mich erst einmal einlesen. Es gibt vier Arten von Flötenfischen, die da wären:
> 
> ...


Der erste war beige und der zweite von heute gemustert, im Wasser war er fast Türkis. Es waren definitiv zwei Arten.


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Moin messerfisch ,
> 
> bei Deinem gemeldeten "Trompetenfisch" bin ich mir aufgrund des in einem langen Filament auslaufenden Schwanzes und der fehlenden Bartel recht sicher, dass es sich auch um einen Flötenfisch handelt. Da ich mich mit Flötenfischen nicht exakt auskenne, musste ich mich erst einmal einlesen. Es gibt vier Arten von Flötenfischen, die da wären:
> 
> ...


Es handelt sich tatsächlich nicht um einen Trompetenfisch, die Einheimischen sagen hier halt alle trompet Fish… ich gelobe Besserung die Tage.


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Eine tolle Fischpalette hast du da hervorgezaubert messerfisch. Petri dazu.
> 
> Unter Tintenfleck Straßenkehrer spukt mir Google nicht so recht was aus. Hat der Fisch vllt noch einen anderen Namen?


Schwarzfleck Straßenkehrer


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Bitte verzeiht mir die Verzögerungen, aber heute war den ganzen Tag der Strom weg und somit auch das Internet.

Lg


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Di


messerfisch schrieb:


> Schwarzfleck Straßenkehrer


Die Einheimischen sagen hier halt Thumpprint oder inked emperor.
Ich Aber der Schwarzfleck Straßenkehrer ist es


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

So jetzt aber, gute Nacht hier ist es bereits seid 5 Minuten Dienstag.
Ich möchte auch nochmals betonen das ich absolut nichts dagegen habe wenn Fische aus der Wertung genommen werden sollten weil nicht korrekt bestimmbar. Für mich ist es weniger eine Challange als euch mit in fremde Gewässer zu nehmen und teilhaben zu lassen was hier so an der Rute hängen kann.
Gute Nacht Mädels und Jungs und Grüße aus dem Paradies.
LG Max


----------



## Niklas32 (21. März 2022)

Sieht echt wahnsinnig toll aus bei dir messerfisch. Wo genau bist du denn da eigentlich? 

Mach dir keinen Stress, wenn es das Internet nicht hergibt. Vieles kann man ja einfach im Nachhinein klären. 

Genieß deinen Urlaub!


----------



## messerfisch (22. März 2022)

Danke Niklas, ich bin auf den Seychellen. Genauer gesagt auf der Hauptinsel Mahe.

LG Max


----------



## Mescalero (22. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Sieht echt wahnsinnig toll aus bei dir messerfisch.


Bissl viele Wolken.....also ich würde da um nichts in der Welt hin wollen. Ich kann mit überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass es dort schön ist. Und silberne Fische scheint es auch nicht zu geben, nur so dekadent poppig-knallbunte, fast schon arrogant irgendwie. Ob es da wohl etwas Gescheites zu essen gibt, Spinat mit Ei z.B.? Nicht....das habe ich mir fast gedacht.


----------



## hanzz (22. März 2022)

Au Mann, da bekomme ich Fernweh, welches echt grad weh tut. 
Wunderschön.

Petri allen bisherigen Fängern.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch erst aber der Schwanz passt nicht….
> Entschuldigt bitte das ich kaum in diesem Thread antworte, aber das Internet hier ist dermaßen schlecht das ich pro Bild 5-10 Minuten brauche um es hoch zu laden.
> Wie weiter unten schon gesagt im Zweifel nehmt die Fische aus der Wertung die nicht zweifelsfrei Bestimmt werden können.
> Ich versuche ab jetzt alle Namen zu finden sofern mir die Bestimmung möglich ist.
> ...



Das mit dem Schwanz hat mich auch erst stutzig gemacht, aber dann habe ich in einem Bestimmungsbuch folgendes gefunden, sodass _Coris formosa_ eventuell doch passen könnte: "Bei Männchen und Weibchen der Initialphase ist die Schwanzflosse innen kräftig rot. Sekundärmännchen (aus weiblichen Tieren der Initialphase entstanden), sind am Körper rötlich, die Schwanzflosse ist mit zahlreichen kleinen dunkelrandigen blaugrünen Punkten verziert bis auf den licht orange-roten Hinterrand."

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und eine gute Zeit auf dem Boot


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Der erste war beige und der zweite von heute gemustert, im Wasser war er fast Türkis. Es waren definitiv zwei Arten.



Ich würde immer noch davon ausgehen, dass es zweimal der _Fistularia commersonii_ (Weicher Flötenfisch) ist, da aufgrund der geografischen Lage der Seychellen ansonsten nur noch der _Fistularia petimba_ (Rauer Flötenfisch) inrage kommt, der allerdings von der Farbe eher rötliche bis braun-orange sein soll, seltener ist und sich in größeren Tiefen aufhält. Der Raue Flötenfisch soll zudem eine Reihe an Knochenplatten an der Mittelline haben, die dem Weichen Flötenfisch fehlen. Dies ist aber anhand der Bilder nicht genau zu erkennen. Zu 100 Prozent kann ich es auch nicht sagen, aber das wäre für mich am wahrscheinlichsten. Auf www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/ kann man auch Bilder zur Bestimmung hochladen und Experten schauen sich die dann an. Da ich aber Deine Bildrechte nicht habe, müsstest Du es machen oder mir das OK dafür geben.

Mir geht es nicht darum, einen Fisch ab- oder anerkennen zu lassen. Generell finde ich es nur wichtig, wenn Bilder im Internet auftauchen, dass diese auch richtig bestimmt sind. Es gibt leider viel zu viele falsch benannte Bilder im Netz. Bestes Beispiel ist, wenn man mal eine Bildersuche nach Karausche macht. Da tauchen echt viele Giebel auf ;-)


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> So jetzt aber, gute Nacht hier ist es bereits seid 5 Minuten Dienstag.
> Ich möchte auch nochmals betonen das ich absolut nichts dagegen habe wenn Fische aus der Wertung genommen werden sollten weil nicht korrekt bestimmbar. Für mich ist es weniger eine Challange als euch mit in fremde Gewässer zu nehmen und teilhaben zu lassen was hier so an der Rute hängen kann.
> Gute Nacht Mädels und Jungs und Grüße aus dem Paradies.
> LG Max



Generell freuen wir uns natürlich auf viele weitere Bilder von Dir, auch wenn es mal zu der einen oder anderen Diskussion kommt. Aber da können wir alle viel lernen und sehen mal Fischarten, die uns sonst nicht so bekannt sind. Ich wünsche Dir eine tolle Zeit im Paradies


----------



## messerfisch (22. März 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich würde immer noch davon ausgehen, dass es zweimal der _Fistularia commersonii_ (Weicher Flötenfisch) ist, da aufgrund der geografischen Lage der Seychellen ansonsten nur noch der _Fistularia petimba_ (Rauer Flötenfisch) inrage kommt, der allerdings von der Farbe eher rötliche bis braun-orange sein soll, seltener ist und sich in größeren Tiefen aufhält. Der Raue Flötenfisch soll zudem eine Reihe an Knochenplatten an der Mittelline haben, die dem Weichen Flötenfisch fehlen. Dies ist aber anhand der Bilder nicht genau zu erkennen. Zu 100 Prozent kann ich es auch nicht sagen, aber das wäre für mich am wahrscheinlichsten. Auf www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/ kann man auch Bilder zur Bestimmung hochladen und Experten schauen sich die dann an. Da ich aber Deine Bildrechte nicht habe, müsstest Du es machen oder mir das OK dafür geben.
> 
> Mir geht es nicht darum, einen Fisch ab- oder anerkennen zu lassen. Generell finde ich es nur wichtig, wenn Bilder im Internet auftauchen, dass diese auch richtig bestimmt sind. Es gibt leider viel zu viele falsch benannte Bilder im Netz. Bestes Beispiel ist, wenn man mal eine Bildersuche nach Karausche macht. Da tauchen echt viele Giebel auf ;-)


Klar wenn du willst benutz die Bilder


----------



## messerfisch (22. März 2022)

Ich kann euch sagen so eine. Tag wie heute hab ich noch nicht erlebt, wenn ihr nicht Böse seid, schaut doch mal bei Angeln Weltweit in meinen Mahe Bericht, ich lade da wenn möglich einen kleinen Tagesbericht hoch, eins kann ich sagen. Mein rechten arm bekomme ich nicht mehr hoch  vom vielen Pumpen und drillen jetzt gibt es erstmal Abendessen und danach lege ich los mit dem Heutigen Bericht. Meine OCC Combi wäre pulverisiert nach heute


----------



## thanatos (23. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> die Einheimischen sagen hier halt alle trompet Fis


klar die Norddeutschen sage auch zu allen platten Fischen  *Butt*


----------



## messerfisch (23. März 2022)

Heute gab es wieder einige bunte und stachlige Fische. Aber die kennt ihr alle schon. Ich gehe in einer halben Stunde nochmal hier an den Strand und versuche eine neue Art zu fangen.


----------



## messerfisch (23. März 2022)

So die neue Westin hat ja lange gehalten, fünf volle Tage, ich wollte kraftvoll werden und da war das nette Knack Geräusch….
Ich habe eine DAM Qadra Safari als Backup mit. Kann ich die für die Challange nehmen?
Die Westen war 3m und hatte 7-30 WG und die DAM ist 2,4 und hat 20-40WG eine Dreipunkt Gabelmakrele und einen kleinen Junker gab es noch…


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (23. März 2022)

Oha, das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Zum Glück hast Du noch ein Back-up mit. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn Du dieses verwendest, da es ja ungewollt passiert ist. Zudem sind wir noch in der verlängerten Anmeldephase. Mal schauen, was die anderen sagen...


----------



## messerfisch (23. März 2022)

Ok, ich mache mal schnell ein Foto von der Combo, echt ärgerlich. Und dann noch direkt über dem Handteil. Die Rute hab ich extra für den Urlaub gekauft und nach der kurzen Zeit bricht die…


----------



## messerfisch (23. März 2022)

Das wäre die Rute dann, mal sehen wie lange die mit macht


----------



## Niklas32 (23. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> So die neue Westin hat ja lange gehalten, fünf volle Tage, ich wollte kraftvoll werden und da war das nette Knack Geräusch….
> Ich habe eine DAM Qadra Safari als Backup mit. Kann ich die für die Challange nehmen?
> Die Westen war 3m und hatte 7-30 WG und die DAM ist 2,4 und hat 20-40WG eine Dreipunkt Gabelmakrele und einen kleinen Junker gab es noch…


Ohje ohje. Echt schade und ärgerlich. 



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Oha, das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Zum Glück hast Du noch ein Back-up mit. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn Du dieses verwendest, da es ja ungewollt passiert ist. Zudem sind wir noch in der verlängerten Anmeldephase. Mal schauen, was die anderen sagen...


Sehe ich auch so. 
Hauptsache du präsentierst uns weiter tolle Fische


----------



## messerfisch (23. März 2022)

Ich gebe mir Mühe, aber danke euch fürs schnelle Feedback


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> So die neue Westin hat ja lange gehalten, fünf volle Tage, ich wollte kraftvoll werden und da war das nette Knack Geräusch….
> 
> Die Westen war 3m und hatte 7-30 WG


Guter Feldtest mit zwar negativem Ergebnis, aber auch ein negatives Ergebnis ist ein gutes Ergebnis! 
Die Bruchstelle über der unteren Steckung ist ja quasi ein Klassiker.

Und man weiß wieder etwas mehr, was man nicht kaufen muss oder sollte.


----------



## Los 2 (23. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe eine DAM Qadra Safari als Backup mit. Kann ich die für die Challange nehmen?


Ich bin der Meinung das Du diese neue Combo nehmen kannst, Du hast die andere bestimmt nicht mit Absicht kaputt gemacht und es wäre doch schade wenn die OCC auf diese Art und Weise für Dich enden würde.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. März 2022)

Wer auf die Seychellen fliegt, hat auch Geld für eine neue Westin.
Ist natürlich Spaß, von mir aus machst du mit der DAM weiter.


----------



## messerfisch (23. März 2022)

Gut dann versuche ich Morgen wieder eine neue Art zu fangen, heute hatte ich wohl mehrere Zackenbarsche die neu gewesen wären aber ich dachte es sind die selben wie der Hexagon Zackenbarsch und habe kein Foto gemacht


----------



## messerfisch (24. März 2022)

Seid vorgestern haben wir hier sehr hohe Wellen die ein Fischen vom Strand extrem erschweren. Ich bin gegen 7 hier an den Strand vor der Tür und versuchte einen Biss zu bekommen, ich hatte einen großen Fisch drauf der zwischen die Felsen schwamm und leider verloren ging und diesen kleinen Bluefin Treyally. Die neue Rute ist ziemlich steif und mir fehlen bestimmt 10 Meter Wurfweite mit dem leichten Zeug, aber was solls…. Ich bleib am Ball. Bis Später.


----------



## Luis2811 (24. März 2022)

Meine OCC Rute ist nach dem Unfall auch wieder einsatzbereit. Die Steckverbindung würde wieder mit 2K Kleber angeklebt und neu gewickelt. Zusätzlich wurde auch noch das Spitzenteil neu gewickelt und lackiert, da der alte Lack schon etwas instabil geworden war und zum Teil bereits abbröckelte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2022)

Sieht richtig gut aus, besonders mit dem 1a Griff unten!  
Grüne Wicklungen auf dem braunorange sind einfach schön.
Die Schieberinge sind nur ein bischen zu neu und glänzend, aber das gibt sich schon mit der Benutzungszeit.


----------



## messerfisch (24. März 2022)

Leider sind die Wellen immer noch zu hoch, ich konnte die neue OCC Rute nicht benutzen. Also die Nummer größer…
Jetzt gibts selbstgefangenen Fisch als Curry.
LG


----------



## Niklas32 (24. März 2022)

Heute konnte ich endlich eine weitere Fischart fangen. Nach einigen Umbauten und Feinjustierungen gab es einen Biss und ein dicker Giebel hing am Haken. So konnte ich den Giebel viel früher als erwartet von meiner Liste streichen.


----------



## messerfisch (27. März 2022)

Das Meer ist immer noch sehr aufgewühlt und die Wellen verhindern das Fischen vom Ufer, gestern ging es also wieder mit dem Boot raus,  die Black Pearl von Hans ist besser für raues Wetter geeignet, ich konnte mehrere Bonitos bis 10 Kilo fangen und einen Grouper beim Grundfischen… Als wir einen Kleineren Bonito im Drill hatten wurde der von einem kleinen Sailfish bis ans Boot verfolgt…das nächste mal steht eine Pitchbait Rute bereit
Ab Mittwoch wird es wieder ruhiger.
Bis dahin…


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Das Meer ist immer noch sehr aufgewühlt und die Wellen verhindern das Fischen vom Ufer, gestern ging es also wieder mit dem Boot raus,  die Black Pearl von Hans ist besser für raues Wetter geeignet, ich konnte mehrere Bonitos bis 10 Kilo fangen und einen Grouper beim Grundfischen… Als wir einen Kleineren Bonito im Drill hatten wurde der von einem kleinen Sailfish bis ans Boot verfolgt…das nächste mal steht eine Pitchbait Rute bereit
> Ab Mittwoch wird es wieder ruhiger.
> Bis dahin…


Du bist offensichtlich im Paradies.
Jetzt lass bloß die Äpfel in Ruhe


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2022)

Ich habe gerade mal in Ruhe den absolut beeindruckenden Fangbildthread OCC 2022 durchgesehen, ein herzliches Petri und Hut ab! Toll, ich bin ganz begeistert. Und ein ganz grosses Herz und Bussi an unseren lieben messerfisch, der uns die grosse bunte weite Welt in herrlichen Fischbildern nahebringt 

Ich hatte ja mal überlegt, nochmal die Rolle zu wechseln, ich werde es nicht tun. Letzten Endes ist die OCC ja auch ein Gerätetest, und wenn meine Exceler die Hufe hochreisst, dann wissen wir alle immerhin was man ihr zumuten kann und was nicht. hic rhodos,  hic salta, oderso, ihr wisst was ich meine.

Ein kurzer Einwurf von der Seitenlinie beim Betrachten der Fangphotos. Ich als Teilnehmer fände es fair und angemessen, wenn auf den Photos, die statt der Andal-Marke die Combo zeigen, auch wirklich die Ganze Combo zu sehen ist -also Rute _und_ Rolle, und nicht nur ein Abschnitt der Rute. Die Rolle gehört meiner privaten Meinung genauso dazu.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2022)

@ minimax danke dir vor die netten Worte, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß hier und dicke Fische. Hier soll das Wetter ab Mittwoch etwas ruhiger werden. Ich hoffe sehr das ich dann hier auch wieder mehr Fänge mit euch allen Teilen kann. Ich bleibe jedenfalls am Ball. Und falls ihr Interesse an den ganzen Fängen habt und nicht nur die mit der OCC Combi, schaut gerne mal unter der Kategorie Angeln Weltweit und dann Seychellen Mahe‘. Da versuche ich mehr oder weniger, täglich einen kleinen Bericht zu posten.
So hier ist es jetzt 8:00 und ich höre die Brandung mehr denn je
Tight Lines


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2022)

Heute war es mir leider nicht möglich großartig angeln zu gehen. Der Wind und die Wellen. Eine kleine flache ruhige Stelle konnte ich dennoch finden und machte kurz bevor es dunkel wird ein paar Würfe. Aber nur der kleine Zackenbarsch war mir heute gnädig. 
LG Max


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. März 2022)

Hab ja gesagt, dass ich die Combo nochmal ändern möchte,  ich trete an mit einer sehr einfachen Combo:

Eine Daiwa Megaforce 360TML Telerute, 6 Abschnitte und 10-40g WG





Und als Rolle eine DAM Quick Control 140FS





Hoffe mal, dass ich dieses Jahr mehr als 2 Fische damit fange


----------



## Forelle74 (31. März 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab ja gesagt, dass ich die Combo nochmal ändern möchte,  ich trete an mit einer sehr einfachen Combo:
> 
> Eine Daiwa Megaforce 360TML Telerute, 6 Abschnitte und 10-40g WG
> Anhang anzeigen 402878
> ...


Die Megaforce hab ich auch.
Ist ein Super Allrounder.
Viel Glück damit. 

Und auch allen anderen Viel Glück mit euren tollen Oldtimern, Ozean tauglichem Equipment und Fliegen Peitschen .

Und erstaunlich was Finke20  schon mit der "Rattenfalle" gefangen hat.

Auch noch ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger bisher.
Heuer sind auch schon viele tolle "Exoten" dabei.

Besonders interessiert mich der Karpfen an der Tenkara Rute .

Liebe Grüße und allen Viel Erfolg.
Michi


----------



## Mescalero (31. März 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Besonders interessiert mich der Karpfen an der Tenkara Rute .


Schön wäre es gewesen, den Fisch mit einer ordnungsgemäßen Fliege zu fangen. Die Rute wurde aber missbräuchlich mit einem Blei bestückt und der Karpfen biss auf Brot. Ein anderer auf Wurm an derselben Montage und einer auf Teig an der Pose. Aber vielleicht klappt es auch noch mit der Fliege...


----------



## Niklas32 (1. April 2022)

Werte OCC-Teilnehmer,

der erste Monat der Challenge liegt nun hinter uns. Ein beachtlicher Monat, wie ich finde. 
Der Stand der beiden Tabellen zum Monatsende ist als Bild im zweiten Post im Fangmeldungstread zu finden. 

In diesem ersten Monat konnten bereits 99 Wertungsfische gefangen werden. Diese verteilen sich auf ganze 45 Spezies. Bisher stehen auf der Fangliste Rotauge, Brachse und Rotfeder ganz oben und ich habe meine Zweifel, ob sich das auf Dauer noch ändern wird.  Allein das Rotauge konnte schon 12 mal vermeldet werden.

Der Teilnehmer mit den bisher meisten Fangmeldungen, messerfisch, bezauberte uns mit äußerst fabelhaften und farbfreudigen Fischen. Gleich 17 verschiedene Fischarten konnte er auf der Trauminsel Mahé auf den Seychellen fangen. 
Mescalero hat uns mit dem Fang von 12 Fischarten mit seiner Tenkararute begeistert. Immer wenn ich dachte, dass er nun alle aktuell verfügbaren Fischarten aus seinem Bach gezaubert hätte, flatterte die nächste Fangmeldung herein. 
Auch Finke20 konnte ein gutes Ergebnis mit seinem "Monstrum" von Combo einfahren. 
Wir wünschen allen Fängern des Monats März ein dickes Petri Heil und freuen uns über jeden gemeldeten Fang. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch die Teilnehmer ohne bisherige Fänge in den nächsten wärmeren Monaten ans Wasser strömen und uns tolle Fische präsentieren. 


Beste Grüße
Euer OCC Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## messerfisch (2. April 2022)

Heute gab es von den Felsen wieder eine Bunte Mischung, am Sonntag gehts wieder mit dem Boot raus, mal schauen was da so geht. Ich hab wieder alle nur auf Gummikrabbe gefangen. Das läuft hier echt gut.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (3. April 2022)

Heute war es schwierig, bedingt durch das Wetter. Aber immerhin gibts morgen Abend Redsnapper (7kg)Filet. Ein Wahoo hab ich leider noch nach kurzem Drill verloren.
Der ausführlichere Bericht ist wie immer im Seychellen Mahe‘ Thread.

LG


----------



## Gert-Show (3. April 2022)

Tja, in warmen Gefilden sind halt mehr Spezies unterwegs. Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg! 
Ich war heute auf fremdem Pfaden unterwegs bei traumhaften Wetter: Sonne und wenig Wind bei 7 Grad. Erst kam vor Sonnenuntergang ein großer Biber vorbei, die sah ich sonst nur im Dunkeln, dann eskalierten die Rapfen. Nach dem 2. Fisch habe ich abgebrochen, weil ich morgen die Missus guiden möchte und den Spot nicht verangeln möchte.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (3. April 2022)

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich dabei bin und, wenn ja, mit welcher Combo. Ich denke diese hier werde ich dieses Jahr am meisten in der Hand halten und  auch allround einsetzen:

ADVAANTA X5 Feeder 13 FT (3.9 m)  - 3 PCS - 3 Spitzen: 2oz Glasfaser, 3 & 4oz Carbon mit einer

Shimano Sienna 4000 RE

Mögen auch für mich die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Niklas32 (3. April 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich dabei bin und, wenn ja, mit welcher Combo. Ich denke diese hier werde ich dieses Jahr am meisten in der Hand halten und  auch allround einsetzen:
> 
> ADVAANTA X5 Feeder 13 FT (3.9 m)  - 3 PCS - 3 Spitzen: 2oz Glasfaser, 3 & 4oz Carbon mit einer
> 
> ...


Es freut mich sehr das du dabei bist. Da wir ja so ziemlich die gleichen Gewässer zur Verfügung haben und scheinbar auch befischen, kann ich meine Fanganzahl gleich viel besser einordnen und vergleichen 
Es wird aber nicht abgeschaut


----------



## Altmarkfischer (3. April 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Es freut mich sehr das du dabei bist. Da wir ja so ziemlich die gleichen Gewässer zur Verfügung haben und scheinbar auch belgischen, kann ich meine Fanganzahl gleich viel besser einordnen und vergleichen
> Es wird aber nicht abgeschaut


Du kennst meine Trümpfe in der Altmark noch nicht...die spielen ihr potential erst mit den wirklich steigenden Temperaturen aus  

Gerne auch mal zusammen, für dicke Barsche, Zander und Döbel hab ich da im Norden von MD sichere Karten


----------



## Niklas32 (3. April 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Trümpfe in der Altmark noch nicht...die spielen ihr potential erst mit den wirklich steigenden Temperaturen aus
> 
> Gerne auch mal zusammen, für dicke Barsche, Zander und Döbel hab ich da im Norden von MD sichere Karten


Von denen lasse ich mich gern überraschen. 

Ja, das können wir gern mal machen. Insbesondere mit Zandern und Döbeln habe ich allerdings kaum Erfahrung.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. April 2022)

Liebe Mitstreiter, wie angekündigt habe ich heute die Missus geguidet. Es gab zumindest einen Teilerfolg, auch wenn die wetterbedingten Voraussetzungen, außer bei den Lufttemperaturen, komplett anders waren: gestern Hochdruckeinfluß mit schwachem Nordwind, heute der Durchzug eines Tiefdruckausläufers und böiger Wind aus West-Südwest, welcher auf dem Untermain Wellen mit sich brechender Gischt auftürmten.
Das Werfen der Köder gestaltete sich entsprechend schwieriger und der unvermeidliche Schnurbogen machte die Bisserkennung nicht einfach, aber immerhin hat Jenny-FfM die Technik des Werfens etwas erfolgreicher gestalten können und bekam sogar zwei Bisse der Zielspezies, aber der Anhieb (an dem wir noch arbeiten ) war beide Male nicht erfolgreich, sodass sie schneiderte.
Aber sie war begeistert von der Natur, dem Nutria, den Halsbandsittichen (ja, gibt es hier freilebend) und den Eisvögeln, die uns besuchten.
Somit verschieben wir die erste Fangmeldung meiner Holden auf (vielleicht) den nächsten Angeltrip.
Allen weiter gute Erfolge gewünscht!


----------



## Niklas32 (7. April 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Parupeneus insularis Meerbarbe​Das könnte die sein, bin mir leider nicht 100% sicher leider sieht man auf dem Bild die Rolle nicht mehr. Ich musste in recht hohen Wellen Fisch, Kamera und Rute halten.



Lieber messerfisch,

die Meldung der Meerbarbe können wir leider nicht werten. Auf dem Bild ist nichts von der Combo zu sehen. Da dies so ziemlich die Hauptregel der OCC ist, können wir da auch keine Ausnahme machen. Im vorherigen Jahr wurde sogar ein Fang nicht gewertet, auf dem nur die Rute und nicht die Rolle zu sehen war. 
Wir verstehen natürlich, dass es schwierig ist auf den Klippen bei Wellengang mit Combo, Fisch und Handy zu hantieren. Nichtsdestotrotz finden wir es allen Teilnehmern gegenüber fairer, wenn dieser Fisch nicht gewertet wird. 
Ich wünsche dir von ganzem Herzen, dass du noch eine weitere Meerbarbe überlisten und einreichen kannst. Es ist auf jeden Fall der helle Wahnsinn was du das mit deiner Combo aus dem Wasser zauberst und das du uns daran teilhaben lässt.

Euer OCC-Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2022)

Kein Problem, ich habe einfach drauf gehalten in der Hoffnung das etwas von der Rolle oder Rute zu sehen ist…
Ich geb mir Mühe


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Ich konnte das erste Mal in diesem Jahr an meinem geliebten Teich ansitzen und die neue Advanta einweihen.
> Ich melden eine Brasse:
> Anhang anzeigen 403522
> 
> ...



Ganz schön groß der "Teich".

Petri Heil!


----------



## Altmarkfischer (9. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ganz schön groß der "Teich".
> 
> Petri Heil!


Danke, es ist der größte Natursee in Sachen Anhalt, liegt in der nördlichen Altmark und hat 510 ha,  der Arendsee


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Danke, es ist der größte Natursee in Sachen Anhalt, liegt in der nördlichen Altmark und hat 510 ha,  der Arendsee



Einen 510ha Teich hätte ich auch gern in der Nähe.

Hab das hierher verschoben.
Das andere war ja der Meldungströöt...


----------



## crisis (11. April 2022)

Liebe Freunde der OCC, in Gedenken an den weisen Andal,

ein Jahr lang habe ich mir meine Traum-Combo versagt, mir nicht erlaubt mich der Tackle-Völlerei hinzugeben. Damit ist ab heute Schluss! Aus Japan erreichte mich das aktuelle Shimano Rollen-Flaggschiff Stella FK 2500 HG. Auf ewig verbunden wird sie mit der Lunamis S86 ML aus gleichem Hause. Möge Petrus uns hold sein, die Spiele sind (für mich) eröffnet.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Nuesse (11. April 2022)

Ist da ein Kratzer an der Abwurfkante ?


----------



## messerfisch (11. April 2022)

Hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung der letzten Tage, leider gehts morgen Nacht zurück nach Deutschland. Ich gehe morgen nochmal mit der UL Rute los, vielleicht gibts ja noch eine weitere Art. Es waren ein paar sehr schöne Tage….

LG


----------



## magut (12. April 2022)

Ich würde noch gerne ein Foto des kKöders sehen bitte . Das Teil war echt klasse. LG Mario


----------



## rhinefisher (12. April 2022)

Hey Fischereigenosse Messerfisch - Du lieferst genau das, was ich mir von dir erhofft habe und noch etwas mehr.
Ganz großes Kino - vielen lieben Dank dafür....


----------



## Niklas32 (13. April 2022)

Heute konnte ich meiner Fangliste eine weitere Spezies hinzufügen. 
An einem kleinen See konnte ich einen Karpfen überlisten. 










Nach zwei Fehlbissen hing er dann auch endlich am Haken. 
Eigentlich wollte ich den OCC-Eintrag ja mit einem guten Karpfen vollbringen. Dazu war extra schon eine Nacht demnächst angepeilt. Nach meinen zahlreichen Schneidernächten aus dem letzten Sommer und Herbst bin ich aber froh so früh einen Karpfen erwischt zu haben. 

Kurz vor dem Einpacken habe ich dann nochmal eine Pose montiert um eventuell einen der kleinen ufernahen Fische zu fangen. Es waren wohl Ukelei. Leider ließ sich aber keiner auf die präsentieren Maden oder Brotflocken ein.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. April 2022)

Die Pläne für das lange Osterwochenende standen eigentlich. 

Scheixe!


----------



## Gert-Show (14. April 2022)

Dann wünsche ich einen milden Verlauf Detlev. 
Ich als planender Andal-Jünger hatte mich unmittelbar vor Beginn der 2. OCC angesteckt und war sozusagen zum Startschuss fast wieder clean.

Kleiner Tipp: man kann sich auch am Wasser isolieren! Am bestens sperrst du den SW für Gastangler und hälst ein paar Nächte durch.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich einen milden Verlauf Detlev.
> Ich als planender Andal-Jünger hatte mich unmittelbar vor Beginn der 2. OCC angesteckt und war sozusagen zum Startschuss fast wieder clean.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: man kann sich auch am Wasser isolieren! Am bestens sperrst du den SW für Gastangler und hälst ein paar Nächte durch.


Danke Gert, aber bei  Fieber und Schüttelfrost vergeht sogar mir die Lust aufs Angeln.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. April 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Die Pläne für das lange Osterwochenende standen eigentlich.
> 
> Scheixe!


Gute Besserung.
.
Ich hatte den mist auch vor paar Wochen.
Die ersten 4 Tage konnte ich nicht mal allein ausm Zimmer.
ich hoffe das es bei dir schnell besser wird.


----------



## Bilch (14. April 2022)

Gute Besserung Fischkopp 1961 
Hatte ich schon zweimal


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. April 2022)

Ich danke Euch,

mit einem Ziel vorm Auge, gelingt die Genesung ja meist schneller.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. April 2022)

Meine Pläne für das Osterwochenende sind auch schon lange geschmiedet: die Pension "Schwabenruh" kommt hinten an mein 4x4-Diesel-Zugpferd und wird an den schönen Kyffhäuser geschleppt, um uns für das schöne lange Osterwochenende ans Basis für schöne Wandertouren zu dienen.
Die Combo von Missus und mir werden diesmal zu Hause bleiben, aber nächste Woche geht es wieder los mit der Artenhatz.
Ich wünsche allen Boardies und insbesonderen den OCC-lern und Andalisten (ist das Wort erlaubt?) schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Bilch (14. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Andalisten (ist das Wort erlaubt?)


----------



## Minimax (15. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Boardies und insbesonderen den OCC-lern und *Andalisten* (ist das Wort erlaubt?) schöne Feiertage.


Ich finde das Wort hervorragend und würde mich selbst als solchen bezeichnen, und da bin ich bestimmt nicht der Einzige hier.

Übrigens glaube ich, falls der liebe alte Grantler uns und unsere lustigen Streiche von seiner Wolke aus beobachtet, den lieben langen Tag nicht aus dem Schmunzeln hinauskommt.


----------



## KadeTTHH (18. April 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Flachfisch ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tippe auf ne Kliesche


----------



## Astacus74 (18. April 2022)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Tippe auf ne Kliesche



Ich bin für Flunder


Gruß Frank


----------



## KadeTTHH (19. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Flunder
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Dachte ich auch erst dran, aber sehe keine Höcker am Kopf und der Fisch wirkt allgemein eher glatt. Vielleicht ja auch ein Hybride?


----------



## keinangelprofi (19. April 2022)

Petri allen OCClern!
Wir waren am langen Osterwochenende auch regelmäßig beim Angeln und hatten einige schöne und entspannte Stunden am Wasser.
Einige Arten konnten wir dabei auch beisteuern. Siehe Fangthread.
Besondere Highlights gab es aber nicht.

wichtige Erkenntnis aus meiner Sicht: meine diesjährige OCC Combo ist für die leichte Posenangelei völlig ungeeignet. Das Setup hat mich teilweise schon ganz schön genervt.  Allround ist was anderes


----------



## Niklas32 (21. April 2022)

Wahnsinn was ihr über Ostern alles eingereicht habt. Ich habe mit Begeisterung alles verfolgt und wünsche euch ein kräftiges Petri. 

Für mich sollte es in der letzten Nacht mal in die erste Karpfennacht für dieses Jahr gehen. Nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken fuhr ich an ein Gewässer, welches gerüchteweise mehr Graskarpfen als echte Karpfen beherbergt. Ich konnte hier bisher vorher noch keinen fisch fangen. 

Nachdem ich gestern zum Mittag schon hier war und sich den ganzen Tag kein Fisch verriet und auch die Bissanzeiger ruhig blieben, hatte ich die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben. 
Heute morgen halb 6 meldete sich dann aber doch die OCC Rute mit einzelnen kleinen Piepsern. Direkt nach dem Aufnehmen war klar, dass es ein Graser sein muss. 
Nach nur einer Flucht war der gute im Kescher.


----------



## Bilch (21. April 2022)

Dickes Petri Niklas32  Was für ein Fisch!


----------



## keinangelprofi (21. April 2022)

Petri Niklas32 ! Toller Graser !


----------



## Niklas32 (21. April 2022)

Petri Dank. 



Nuesse schrieb:


> Flachfisch ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Flunder
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Dein Plattfisch wurde von Jesco Peschutter als Flunder identifiziert, lieber Nuesse. Das erkennt man wohl an den rauen Stellen entlang der Seitenlinie, habe ich mich aufklären lassen


----------



## Gert-Show (21. April 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Direkt nach dem Aufnehmen war klar, dass es ein Graser sein muss.
> Nach nur einer Flucht war der gute im Kescher.


Petri zum Graser! 
Mein Graser der letzten OCC hat (gefühlt) 20 Minuten gekämpft. Nachdem ich versuchte, ihn das erste Mal, als er sich einfach herankurbeln ließ, über den Kescher zu führen, explodierte er förmlich und ging mehrfach fast unhaltbar in die Bremse.
Aber der war mit über 90 cm auch deutlich kampfstarker und ich hatte "nur" meine 28-g-Zanderspinne und keine 1.5-lbs Grundrute, dazu ein dünnes monofiles Vorfach mit kleinem Goldhaken.


----------



## Niklas32 (21. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Petri zum Graser!
> Mein Graser der letzten OCC hat (gefühlt) 20 Minuten gekämpft. Nachdem ich versuchte, ihn das erste Mal, als er sich einfach herankurbeln ließ, über den Kescher zu führen, explodierte er förmlich und ging mehrfach fast unhaltbar in die Bremse.
> Aber der war mit über 90 cm auch deutlich kampfstarker und ich hatte "nur" meine 28-g-Zanderspinne und keine 1.5-lbs Grundrute, dazu ein dünnes monofiles Vorfach mit kleinem Goldhaken.


Petri Dank. 
Ja, ich war auch verwundert, dass der kein Gas gegeben hat. Die zweite Flucht wollte er erst im Kescher starten. 
Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal einen großen Graser beim Barsche zuppeln auf die Spinnrute. Das war auch ein Tänzchen. 

Die Combo ist trotz der 1,5 lb sehr weich. Die Mitte 50er Brachsen die ich in letzter Zeit auf die OCC Rute hatte, haben mehr Gas gegeben.  Selbst in der einen Flucht hat er keine 10 m Schnur genommen. Und das obwohl ich die Bremse vorsorglich recht weit geöffnet habe.


----------



## Blindfisch72 (22. April 2022)

Petri an alle 
& ein extra fettes Petri an *Niklas32 *für den schönen Graser.
Vielleicht sind die Burschen jetzt noch nicht auf ihrer Betriebstemperatur.

Bei mir lief es heut nicht nach Plan (also wie immer )

Ein Mini-Hechtlein auf Wurm 

Bin aber froh, das ich heut bei dem schxxxx Wind überhaupt einen Fisch gefangen habe.


----------



## Bilch (25. April 2022)

Nun heißt es warten ...


----------



## Gert-Show (25. April 2022)

Lieber Bilch jetzt warten wir schon über zwei Stunden und...nix?


----------



## Bilch (25. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber Bilch jetzt warten wir schon über zwei Stunden und...nix?


Die Karpfen sind wie wild aus dem Wasser gesprungen, meinen am Grund angebotenen Mais wollte aber keiner


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. April 2022)

_Labeo bata_ sieht mir von den Schuppen ganz anders aus, wenn man sich den bei fishbase anschaut, als dein gefangener Mescalero . Magst Du einmal sagen, wo Du den gefangen hast? Vielleicht kann man das dann eingrenzen. Ich habe da aber auch keine genaue Ahnung, was es für eine Fischart ist.


----------



## Mescalero (26. April 2022)

Sehr gut möglich, die Gattung hat ein paar Dutzend Spezies, die sich teilweise sehr ähnlich sind. Ich gucke mir das nochmal an.

Gefangen wurden die Fische in einem Bergbach nahe Dharamsala/Himachal Pradesh. Der Bach heißt Souli Khad.

Edit: es wird immer schlimmer. Obwohl ich mir recht sicher bin, dass der Genus _Labeo _stimmt, könnte es sich auch um _Garra _handeln, da gibt es 140 Arten.

Sollte sich die Art nicht zweifelsfrei identifizieren lassen, darf der Fisch natürlich nicht mit auf die Liste.


----------



## Mescalero (27. April 2022)

So, ich habe jetzt ewig recherchiert, u.a. auf der Seite des zuständigen Ministeriums, das alle Vorkommen auflistet, sogar invasive und kommerziell gehaltene Arten und kann die Fische nicht hundertprozentig identifizieren. Es gibt einfach zu wenig gutes Bildmaterial. 

Also, Niklas32 und Jesco Peschutter , bitte nehmt den Fisch aus den Fangmeldungen raus.


----------



## Gert-Show (27. April 2022)

Wenn ich mir die Regeln auf Seite 1 noch einmal durchlese, sehe ich bei der Tatsache, dass der von Mescalero  gefangene Fisch nicht eindeutig identifizierbar ist, keinen Verstoß. Es ist eine Fischart, die innerhalb der vorgegebenen Zeit mit der angemeldeten Combo gefangen wurde. Von daher würde ich ihn werten.

Erst bei einem zweiten, gleich oder zumindest sehr ähnlich aussehenden Fisch, der ebenfalls nicht identifizierbar ist, wäre der für mich nicht wertbar.

Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Blindfisch72 (27. April 2022)

Den Fisch bitte in der Fangmeldung lassen.
Von den Schuppen passt er wirklich nicht zu Labeo oder den mir bekannten Aquarien-Garras. Die Schuppen sehen mehr nach Schmerle aus.
Bei Fishbase habe ich _Schizothorax progastus _gefunden, kommt in der Gegend vor.
Wenn die gefangenen Fische 2 Bartelpaare hatten, sollte zumindest die Gattung stimmen.


----------



## Mescalero (27. April 2022)

Ich habe noch ein Bild der Visage. Barteln gab es aber ich meine, nur ein Paar gesehen zu haben.

Blindfisch72 
Die Gattung stimmt ganz sicher. Seltsamerweise fehlt sie in der o.a. Liste völlig.


----------



## Blindfisch72 (27. April 2022)

Stark vergrößert seh ich jetzt 2 Paar


----------



## Niklas32 (27. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Regeln auf Seite 1 noch einmal durchlese, sehe ich bei der Tatsache, dass der von Mescalero  gefangene Fisch nicht eindeutig identifizierbar ist, keinen Verstoß. Es ist eine Fischart, die innerhalb der vorgegebenen Zeit mit der angemeldeten Combo gefangen wurde. Von daher würde ich ihn werten.
> 
> Erst bei einem zweiten, gleich oder zumindest sehr ähnlich aussehenden Fisch, der ebenfalls nicht identifizierbar ist, wäre der für mich nicht wertbar.
> 
> Nur meine Meinung...


Das wäre auch meine persönliche Meinung. Das es sich um eine noch nicht aufgeführte Fischart ist wohl unbestreitbar.

Bei den Fischen von den Seychellen ist beispielsweise auch noch eine Art dabei, die nicht hundertprozentig identifiziert ist. Außerdem seid Ihr doch auf einem guten Weg den Fall zu lösen 



Auf den Monatsabschluss für den April werdet Ihr diesmal übrigens ein wenig länger warten müssen, da ich zu dieser Zeit einige Tage nur mit Handgepäck Dublin erkunde. Leider auch ohne Combo


----------



## Bilch (27. April 2022)

Heute hat sich das Warten ausgezahlt 




Das ist der zweite, der dritte - ein kleinerer - schwimmt wieder und mit der zweiten Rute, die ich mit einer Posenmontage fische, konnte ich paar Rotfedern und noch einen Karpfen fangen.

P.S. Die Frischhaltefolie dient als Bissanzeiger


----------



## Niklas32 (27. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405063
> 
> 
> Heute hat sich das Warten ausgezahlt
> ...


Ich glaub jetzt habe ich alles gesehen 

ich habe früher mal behelfsmäßig für jede Rute einen Kaffeelöffel mißbraucht. Die waren aber zu schwer und zu Hause gab es Mecker


----------



## messerfisch (27. April 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sehr gut möglich, die Gattung hat ein paar Dutzend Spezies, die sich teilweise sehr ähnlich sind. Ich gucke mir das nochmal an.
> 
> Gefangen wurden die Fische in einem Bergbach nahe Dharamsala/Himachal Pradesh. Der Bach heißt Souli Khad.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte ja auch einige Probleme die genaue  Art zu bestimmen, ich finde auch das der Fisch drin bleiben sollte. 
LG Max


----------



## Bilch (27. April 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt habe ich alles gesehen
> 
> ich habe früher mal behelfsmäßig für jede Rute einen Kaffeelöffel mißbraucht. Die waren aber zu schwer und zu Hause gab es Mecker


Normalerweise benutze ich selbstgebastelte Bissanzeiger aus Styropor und mit einem Glöckchen, habe sie aber zuhause vergessen und musste improvisieren


----------



## rhinefisher (27. April 2022)

Ähh - unbestimmbare Arten müssen natürlich gewertet werden.
Nur weil wir nicht in der Lage sind sie zu bestimmen, können wir ja nicht verleugnen dass sie gefangen wurden... .


----------



## Gert-Show (27. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Normalerweise benutze ich selbstgebastelte Bissanzeiger aus Styropor und mit einem Glöckchen, habe sie aber zuhause vergessen und musste improvisieren


Improvisieren ist des wahren Anglers Tugend.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (28. April 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt ewig recherchiert, u.a. auf der Seite des zuständigen Ministeriums, das alle Vorkommen auflistet, sogar invasive und kommerziell gehaltene Arten und kann die Fische nicht hundertprozentig identifizieren. Es gibt einfach zu wenig gutes Bildmaterial.
> 
> Also, Niklas32 und Jesco Peschutter , bitte nehmt den Fisch aus den Fangmeldungen raus.



Keiner hat gesagt, dass nicht 100-prozentig bestimmbare Arten nicht gewertet werden. Der Fisch darf natürlich drin bleiben. Nur wenn Du einen Fisch fängst, der genauso aussieht, wird dieser nicht mit reingenommen. Alles gut: Vielleicht finden wir die Lösung ja noch, welche Art das ist


----------



## Blindfisch72 (28. April 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Keiner hat gesagt, dass nicht 100-prozentig bestimmbare Arten nicht gewertet werden. Der Fisch darf natürlich drin bleiben. Nur wenn Du einen Fisch fängst, der genauso aussieht, wird dieser nicht mit reingenommen. Alles gut: Vielleicht finden wir die Lösung ja noch, welche Art das ist



_Schizothorax progastus_


----------



## rhinefisher (28. April 2022)

Blindfisch72 schrieb:


> Schizothorax progastus


War auch mein erster Gedanke....


----------



## Blindfisch72 (28. April 2022)

Wer hat sie noch nicht gefangen, die *Dinnawah snowtrout  * 

Das sollte der von Mescalero gefangenen Fisch sein:



			Uploaded By


----------



## rhinefisher (28. April 2022)

Ja, das scheint er wirklich zu sein.
Hammer, was ihr alles rausfindet....


----------



## Mescalero (28. April 2022)

Blindfisch72 
Super und vielen Dank! Beas passt auch, da alle Gewässer der Gegend in diesen Fluss münden.


----------



## Orothred (30. April 2022)

Leider nicht auf die richtige Rute, aber den schönen Aland möcht ich trotzdem nicht vorenthalten  56cm hatte er


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2022)

So, nochmal meine Combo etwas ändern, ein bischen schöner und universeller geht noch: 

Rute Ultimate Match Allround Feeder 13ft 2oz
Rolle Spro Black Arc 845
mit Wechselspulen u. Wechselspitzen

Bisher Fische gefangen und gemeldet habe ich nicht, das geht erst ab morgen los ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Mai 2022)

in 2 Wochen werde ich an der Adria in Istrien sein.
Ich hoffe, dass ich auch angeln kann.
Im Moment sieht es gesundheitlich na sagen wir mal eher suboptimal aus.
Aber ich gebe ja nie auf.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Mai 2022)

Gestern auf der Ostsee geangelt, vor der Küste von MV. 8 Angler und 21 Mühsam erkämpfte Platten. Aber mindestens 50 wieder zurück gesetzt wegen Untermaß, zum Nachmittag wurden sie auch immer kleiner. Drei kleine Knurrhähne wurden auch gefangen und zurück gesetzt. Leider dachte ich erst nach dem Plumps ans OCC Foto.
In erster Linie war mein Gedanke nur:"Oh ne rötliche Grundel." Und der neben mir klärte mich dann auf, vor allem mit dem Hinweis auf den/die Stachcheln.
Der Knurri war aber ganz artig und ich konnte ihn vorsichtig mit der Hand vom Haken befreien und Zurücksetzen. Hat nich gezappelt, oder faxen gemacht, erstklassige Zusammenarbeit.
Aber dann viel mir erst OCC wieder ein.
Wer weiß wann ich sowas wieder an den Haken bekomme?


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. Mai 2022)

Heute in der Hafencity noch den Rest Wattwürmer verangelt, wollte Butt und bekam 3 Aale.  Diesmal hab ich OCC nicht vergessen, nur mein Handy zuhause.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Mai 2022)

Mein erstes Bild für die occ


----------



## Nuesse (5. Mai 2022)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Mein erstes Bild für die occ


Mit Naturköder gefangen ?


----------



## Niklas32 (5. Mai 2022)

Liebe Teilnehmer,

der zweite Monat der Challenge ist um und die endgültigen Teilnehmer und Ihre sagenumwobenen Combos stehen fest. 
In diesem zweiten Monat konnte die Zahl der gefangenen Arten von 45 auf 57 erhöht werden. Zu den gefangenen 99 Fischen des ersten Monats gesellten sich 68 neue Fänge. So konnten inzwischen bereits 167 Fische überlistet werden. Für 46 Teilnehmer ein eindrucksvolles Ergebnis!

Nachdem uns zu Monatsbeginn messerfisch weiter mit Exoten versorgte, war es anschließend Mescalero der mit der Tenkara-Rute den ein oder anderen Exoten präsentierte. In einem kurzen eindrucksvollem Sprint zeigte uns Gert-Show, dass er auch dieses Jahr wieder voll bei der Sache ist. MS aus G konnte ebenfalls innerhalb dieses Monats eine stattliche Reihe an Fischarten zusammentragen. Gleiches gilt für das Traumduo keinangelprofi und kleinangelprofi. Das war ein beeindruckender Monat von Euch!

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil auch an alle anderen, hier nicht namentlich erwähnten Teilnehmer. Weiter so!


Sonnige Grüße
Euer OCC 2022 Team
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## Bilch (5. Mai 2022)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Mein erstes Bild für die occ


Dickes Petri , es gelten aber nur Fische, die im Fangmeldungen-Thread gepostet sind


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Mai 2022)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Mein erstes Bild für die occ


Na da hoffe ich mal das nicht Abergläubisch bist,     schöne Strecke Petri Heil



Gruß Frank


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Mai 2022)

Die Fische bissen alle auf Maden. 
Ich habe den richtigen Beitrag nicht so schnell gefunden und dachte ich poste kurz hier damit ich es nicht wieder vergesse.


----------



## Trotta (6. Mai 2022)

Verdammte Döbel, ich brauch ne Güster!


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Verdammte Döbel, ich brauch ne Güster!




Das ist aber genau das Gegenteil von dem was Minimax immer sagt.
So verschieden sind die Ükels....


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Mai 2022)

Hallo lieber KadeTTHH 

Der Fisch im Fangmeldethread ist unserer Meinung nach ein Rotauge.

Beitrag im Thema 'OCC 2022 Fangmeldungen' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/occ-2022-fangmeldungen.355068/post-5276535


Liebe Grüße vom Occ Team.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Mai 2022)

So werte Leidesgenossen, 

nach 3 Wochen Zwangspause, kann ich endlich auch wieder was zur OCC beitragen. 
Siehe Fangmeldungen.


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Mai 2022)

N’Abend. 
Ich befinde mich heute Abend auf einem Aalansitz mit der OCC. 






Am Platz angekommen habe ich ein kleines Grundblei montiert und wollte damit den Grund nach Kraut absuchen. So warf ich also meine Montage, an der noch der Aalhaken vom letzten Mal baumelte, hinter die Seerosen, ließ die Montage absinken und das Blei zwei mal über den Boden hüpfen. Anschließend wollte ich einen Meter einkurbeln und das Prozedere wiederholen. 
Bereits nach ein, zwei Kurbelumdrehungen hing ich aber fest. Also ich etwas zog, setzte sich der vermeintliche Seerosenstängel aber in Bewegung. Reichlich verwirrte drillte ich den Fisch und versuchte währenddessen den noch nicht montierten Kescherkopf in die Finger zu bekommen. 
Das Unterfangen glückte und ich konnte einen Hecht landen. 






Der sogar maßige Fisch hatte sich den blanken roten Haken geschnappt. Auf dem Bild ist dieser sogar zu sehen. Beim Keschern ging er aber noch  im Maul. 
Manchmal kann es so einfach sein.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Mai 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So werte Leidesgenossen,
> 
> nach 3 Wochen Zwangspause, kann ich endlich auch wieder was zur OCC beitragen.
> Siehe Fangmeldungen.


Schöne Fische Detlev. Sobald du am Roms bist, fischen Missus und ich dir den SW leer.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Schöne Fische Detlev. Sobald du am Roms bist, fischen Missus und ich dir den SW leer.


Danke Gert,
sorry aber da wird wohl nichts draus. Während meiner Abwesenheit werden keine Gastkarten vergeben.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (17. Mai 2022)

Leider löst sich der Rollenhalter meiner Advanta so nach und nach auf . Ich hoffe, dass da noch ein paar Ükel kurz vor der Kapitulation gehen.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Mai 2022)

Sehe auf dem Bild gar kein Problem. Was hat er denn?


----------



## Altmarkfischer (17. Mai 2022)

Die untere Halterung verschiebt sich immer weiter in den Kork. Ich muss nach und nach von oben immer etwas nachschrauben, damit die Rolle nicht wackelt. Der Kork verschiebt sich dann allmählich weiter nach unten.


----------



## Minimax (17. Mai 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Die untere Halterung verschiebt sich immer weiter in den Kork. Ich muss nach und nach von oben immer etwas nachschrauben, damit die Rolle nicht wackelt. Der Kork verschiebt sich dann allmählich weiter nach unten.
> Anhang anzeigen 406833


Das ist interessant. OCC ist ja immer auch ein bisschen Gerätetest. Würdest Du sagen, das ist dein Exemplar, dein Handling oder die Konstruktion der Rute? 
Der Rollenfuss sieht ja garnicht klein für die Rute aus.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (17. Mai 2022)

Ich denke an eine fehlerhafte Konstruktion bzw. mangelhafte Verarbeitung. Hatte ich so noch nicht . Rolle ist eine 4000-er Sienna. Nun hatte ich die Rute auch bei Wind, Wasser und Wetter im Einsatz. Das sollte aber nicht das Problem sein...Wahrscheinlich eher die günstigen 50 EUR...Ich denke ernsthaft über eine Drennan Twin Tip nach, sicherlich wesentlich kürzer als die Advanta, tendiere zu 11 ft.


----------



## Minimax (17. Mai 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Ich denke an eine fehlerhafte Konstruktion bzw. mangelhafte Verarbeitung. Hatte ich so noch nicht . Rolle ist eine 4000-er Sienna. Nun hatte ich die Rute auch bei Wind, Wasser und Wetter im Einsatz. Das sollte aber nicht das Problem sein...Wahrscheinlich eher die günstigen 50 EUR...Ich denke ernsthaft über eine Drennan Twin Tip nach, sicherlich wesentlich kürzer als die Advanta, tendiere zu 11 ft.
> Anhang anzeigen 406847
> Anhang anzeigen 406848
> Anhang anzeigen 406849


Okuma habe ich bisher immer für gute Leute gehalten,  aber aus Rollenperspektive. Zu Ruten kann ich nichts sagen.
Die Drennan Twin Tip ist im Ükel eine bekannte und beliebte Rute, viele de Jungs haben und mögen sie.


----------



## Mescalero (17. Mai 2022)

Advanta!
Oder machen die mit Okuma gemeinsame Sache? Weiß man ja heutzutage kaum noch. 

Interessant wäre es zu wissen, was sich unter dem Kork verbirgt (und eigentlich für Stabilität sorgen sollte).


----------



## Altmarkfischer (17. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Okuma habe ich bisher immer für gute Leute gehalten,  aber aus Rollenperspektive. Zu Ruten kann ich nichts sagen.
> Die Drennan Twin Tip ist im Ükel eine bekannte und beliebte Rute, viele de Jungs haben und mögen sie.


Die Advanta ist von Angeling Direct, deren Eigenmarke, meine ist ne X5 Feeder 13 ft

https://www.anglingdirect.de/advant...&objectID=66096&indexName=live_ad_de_products

Danke für den Tipp zur Twin Tip


----------



## Altmarkfischer (17. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Advanta!
> Oder machen die mit Okuma gemeinsame Sache? Weiß man ja heutzutage kaum noch.
> 
> Interessant wäre es zu wissen, was sich unter dem Kork verbirgt (und eigentlich für Stabilität sorgen sollte).



Wenn's nicht mehr geht, schaue ich nach und dokumentiere


----------



## Minimax (17. Mai 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp zur Twin Tip


Halthalt, Wahrhaftigkeit- wir sind hier nicht im B.Alarm, oder in der Katalog-Zitier-Anstslt.
Ich selbst habe die Rute nicht, und sie nur 2-3 mal in der Hand gehabt. Es war nur mein Eindruck aus den Berichten  der Freunde. Deshalb frage lieber mal im Ükel nach, bei den Jungs die sie besitzen.
Bei Empfehlungen ist Kenntlichmachen der eigenen Position immer das wichtigste!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Altmarkfischer (17. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Halthalt, Wahrhaftigkeit- wir sind hier nicht im B.Alarm, oder in der Katalog-Zitier-Anstslt.
> Ich selbst habe die Rute nicht, und sie nur 2-3 mal in der Hand gehabt. Es war nur mein Eindruck aus den Berichten  der Freunde. Deshalb frage lieber mal im Ükel nach, bei den Jungs die sie besitzen.
> Bei Empfehlungen ist Kenntlichmachen der eigenen Position immer das wichtigste!
> Hg
> Minimax


Ja, richtig...ich habe hier natürlich schon intensiv über die besagte Rute gelesen...ich wäre sonst nicht drauf gekommen. Und natürlich informiere ich mich noch weiter.


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Mai 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Ich denke an eine fehlerhafte Konstruktion bzw. mangelhafte Verarbeitung.


Isso - das darf absolut nicht passieren.
Da muss irgendeine Verklebung gebrochen sein.
Ärgerlich...


----------



## Bilch (18. Mai 2022)

Morgen fahre ich zu einem zweitägigen Seminar - und werde zum ersten mal eine Angelkombo zu einem Seminar mitnehmen


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

Das ist sehr löblich!

Hätte ich einen besseren Draht zu Jesco Peschutter oder Niklas32 , würde ich Extrapunkte für dich beantragen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Mai 2022)

Hasel??


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 407131
> 
> Hasel??


Hallo
Schaut sehr danach aus.
Man sieht es auf dem Pic nicht zu 100%.
Die Maulspalte sollte leicht schräg sein und unterständig.


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hasel??


Köderfisch


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Mai 2022)

Na was wohl ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Mai 2022)

Ich bin jetzt 1 Woche in Istrien, davon 3 Tage beim Arzt.
Angeln geht wohl nicht mehr.
Ich sitze auf der Terrasse und genieße das schöne Wetter samt Aussicht aufs Meer


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Mai 2022)

Mach das Beste draus, Christian. 
Vielleicht klappt es nächstes Mal wieder mit dem Angeln.
Einen erholsamen Resturlaub wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Trotta (22. Mai 2022)

Nach einer weiteren gescheiterten Zielfisch-Expedition am Freitag, die wieder nur die üblichen Beifänge, Blicca brama und Blicca cephalus, brachte,




heute dann endlich der Durchbruch: Her Majesty Blicca bjoerkna, die edle Güster - Wappenfisch der Mark Brandenburg. Halleluja.





Zwischendurch hatte ich das seltene Glück, mit einem Foto nicht nur einen Teil meines Fingers, sondern gleich zwei Eisvögel im Flug zu erwischen. Viel Erfolg beim Suchen.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Mai 2022)

Ich glaub ich weiß wo die Vögel sind - echt nicht leicht und sicher bin ich mir nicht....


----------



## Trotta (22. Mai 2022)

Einen kann man erkennen, finde ich. Der andere fliegt den gleichen Kurs, hat aber ein paar Meter Vorsprung.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Mai 2022)

Den Rechten hab ich sofort gesehen, war mir aber nicht sicher ob es überhaupt ein Vogel ist..


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Mai 2022)

Habe sie gefunden. Wenn man nach der typischen Farbe sucht und weiß, in welcher Flughöhe  die unterwegs sind, ist das schnell gemacht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Mai 2022)

Uns so dicht beisammen!


----------



## Skott (23. Mai 2022)

Ich habe sie, glaube ich, gefunden...


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Mai 2022)

Fast... .
Denk ich.


----------



## Blindfisch72 (23. Mai 2022)

Mein Tip


----------



## Mescalero (23. Mai 2022)

Das waren drei, scheint mir. 
Wenn man Skotts und Blindfischs Bilder addiert.


----------



## Trotta (23. Mai 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich habe sie, glaube ich, gefunden...
> Anhang anzeigen 407300


Huch, die beiden hab ich glatt übersehen! 



Blindfisch72 schrieb:


> Mein Tip
> Anhang anzeigen 407302


Yep, korrekt. Coole Visualisierung übrigens.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Das waren drei, scheint mir.
> Wenn man Skotts und Blindfischs Bilder addiert.


Mmh, also ich käm dann auf vier.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Mai 2022)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage...obwohl ich technisch versiert bin (zumindest für mein fortgeschrittenes Alter) bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin, bei den Fangmeldungen unseres Freundes Finke20 immer Fotos zu sehen.
Bei mir steht da der Name des Fisches und darunter *full*. Mache ich da was verkehrt?


----------



## Niklas32 (23. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage...obwohl ich technisch versiert bin (zumindest für mein fortgeschrittenes Alter) bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin, bei den Fangmeldungen unseres Freundes Finke20 immer Fotos zu sehen.
> Bei mir steht da der Name des Fisches und darunter *full*. Mache ich da was verkehrt?
> Anhang anzeigen 407329


Interessant. Bei mir laden die Bilder ganz normal. Auf dem Handy hat es vorhin allerdings immer einen Moment gedauert. Das habe ich aber auf das etwas schlechte Netz beim Einkaufen geschoben. 
Das full sollte eigentlich der Name des Bildes sein.


----------



## Trotta (23. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage...obwohl ich technisch versiert bin (zumindest für mein fortgeschrittenes Alter) bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin, bei den Fangmeldungen unseres Freundes Finke20 immer Fotos zu sehen.
> Bei mir steht da der Name des Fisches und darunter *full*. Mache ich da was verkehrt?
> Anhang anzeigen 407329


Passiert das auch wenn Du eingeloggt bist? Ich glaube Finke20 bindet die Bilder auf unterschiedliche Weise ein.

Das Bild in diesem Post scheint direkt im Editor hochgeladen worden zu sein, kann ich immer sehen:





						OCC 2022 Fangmeldungen
					

Rotfeder




					www.anglerboard.de
				



_URL-Schema: ...attachments/img_20220521_213031-jpg.407294/_

Das Bild in diesem und den folgenden Posts scheint aus einem Album eingebunden zu sein, kann ich nur eingeloggt sehen, stattdessen wird "full" angezeigt:





						OCC 2022 Fangmeldungen
					

Rotfeder




					www.anglerboard.de
				



_URL-Schema: ...media/img_20220521_152736-jpg.67004/full_

Eventuell ist das Album nur für registrierte/eingeloggte User freigegeben?


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Mai 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Passiert das auch wenn Du eingeloggt bist?


Ja, auch dann. Von den Fotos heute konnte ich den Aal sofort sehen, und auch den versehentlich gehakten Scholle, aber die anderen nicht.

Vielleicht liegt es an meinen Browser-Einstellungen und daran, dass ich beim Surfen nur notwendige Cookies zulasse?


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das habe ich aber auf das etwas schlechte Netz beim Einkaufen geschoben.


Zu Hause 'ne 1.000er Leitung und sonst 5G, da gibts eigentlich kein schlechtes Netz.


----------



## Trotta (23. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ja, auch dann. Von den Fotos heute konnte ich den Aal sofort sehen, und auch den versehentlich gehakten Scholle, aber die anderen nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es an meinen Browser-Einstellungen und daran, dass ich beim Surfen nur notwendige Cookies zulasse?


Echt, den Scholle kannst Du sehen? Das wirft meine ganze schöne Theorie über den Haufen.   

Dann vielleicht mal Finke20 fragen, ob der vielleicht in einem anderen Album abgelegt ist oder direkt TechDoc einschalten.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Mai 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Echt, den Scholle kannst Du sehen? Das wirft meine ganze schöne Theorie über den Haufen.


Ja, sogar im Büro, und da haben wir das steinzeitlichste _Internetz_* überhaupt.

*= um mit Paul Panzers Worten zu sprechen

Edit: Auch wenn ich alle Cookies zulasse, sehe ich nix anderes.


----------



## Trotta (23. Mai 2022)

Interessant, das müsste man mal seriös debuggen, aber ich werd ja nicht bezahlt...


----------



## Trotta (23. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ja, sogar im Büro, und da haben wir das steinzeitlichste _Internetz_* überhaupt.
> 
> *= um mit Paul Panzers Worten zu sprechen
> 
> Edit: Auch wenn ich alle Cookies zulasse, sehe ich nix anderes.


Dass Du den Scholle sehen kannst, passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht ins Bild...

Aber pass uff: Neue Theorie, bist Du eventuell auf anglerboard.de (ohne www) statt www.anglerboard.de eingeloggt? Wenn ich mich auf anglerboard.de einlogge, werden mir die besagten Bilder auch nicht angezeigt. Eventuell gibts da ein Problem mit der Session Cookie Domain.

Falls ja, einfach mal testweise ausloggen und unter https://www.anglerboard.de neu anmelden.

Edit: oder sonst mal den Klassiker versuchen - die Seite mit Strg + F5 aktualisieren.


----------



## Finke20 (23. Mai 2022)

Die Bilder kommen alle aus dem gleichen Album https://www.anglerboard.de/media/albums/occ-2022.6771/ . Also müsstet du eigentlich alle sehen.
Ich glaube unser Geomas hatte auch mal das Problem mit den Bildern.


----------



## Trotta (23. Mai 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Die Bilder kommen alle aus dem gleichen Album https://www.anglerboard.de/media/albums/occ-2022.6771/ . Also müsstet du eigentlich alle sehen.
> Ich glaube unser Geomas hatte auch mal das Problem mit den Bildern.


Nur das Aalbild, obwohl im Bilderordner, hast Du (wahrscheinlich unbemerkt) anders gepostet, behaupte ich mal frech. 

Mal rein interessehalber: Wie gehst Du vor, wenn Du Bilder aus nem Album in einen Post einfügst: Kopierst Du die URL oder gibts ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Finke20 (23. Mai 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> hast Du (wahrscheinlich unbemerkt) anders gepostet, behaupte ich mal frech.


Ich glaube und bin mir auch sicher das ich alle gleich Poste.
Ich kopiere diesen Code  "Als BBCode "  und füge ihn dann ein.


----------



## Trotta (23. Mai 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube und bin mir auch sicher das ich alle gleich Poste.
> Ich kopiere diesen Code  "Als BBCode "  und füge ihn dann ein.


Ah, ok. Ich hatte versucht das Problem von Gert zu reproduzieren und nach einer komfortablen Möglichkeit versucht, Bilder aus einem Album einzufügen, aber auch keine gefunden.

Das Aalbild hast Du wirklich anders eingefügt, das kommt nicht aus dem Album. Lass Dir einfach die URL im Browser anzeigen:
https://.../attachments/img_20220521_213031-jpg.407294/

Petri zur Scholle, übrigens!


----------



## Finke20 (23. Mai 2022)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal alle Beiträge bearbeitet, mehr kann ich nicht machen.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Mai 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Aber pass uff: Neue Theorie, bist Du eventuell auf anglerboard.de (ohne www) statt www.anglerboard.de eingeloggt? Wenn ich mich auf anglerboard.de einlogge, werden mir die besagten Bilder auch nicht angezeigt. Eventuell gibts da ein Problem mit der Session Cookie Domain.


Ich liebe es, mit Profis zu arbeiten!  Das hat funktioniert.


----------



## Nuesse (26. Mai 2022)

Ich zieh mal los und versuche einen Gründling zu fangen.
Nebenbei leg ich die Waterwolf aus und schaue was da
so rumschwimmt .


----------



## Blindfisch72 (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo und Petri.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Letzte Woche war unser jährlicher Angelausflug an einen Stausee mit Kumpels incl. Kinder (nur am WE).
Angeltechnisch enttäuschend, da hatte ich mir nach den letzten Jahren mehr erhofft.
Letzten September waren die Zwergwelse echt nervig, dieses mal war ich froh, überhaupt Einen erwischt zu haben. Sehr Dick, voller Rogen, vielleicht sind sie deswegen gerade nicht so verfressen.
An dem Stausee wird viel auf Aal, Karpfen und Wels geangelt, allerdings ging da letzte Woche nichts.
Dafür Brassen auf Ansage. Mit der OCC-Rute und Finger in der Schnur konnte ich ein paar ordentliche Fische fangen.

Neu war für mich der Bestand an Sonnenbarschen in dem Stausee, die hatte ich dort nicht auf dem Schirm. Am ersten Tag sah ich vor meinen Füßen ein Paar _Lepomis gibbosus_ schwimmen, und die OCC-Rute schon auf das nächtliche Plumpsangeln umgebaut (Aaaaarrrggghhhhh).
Mit der Angel von meiner Tochter konnte ich den Bock fangen. Die nächsten Tage war ich mit der OCC-Rute im Uferbereich auf Pirsch, habe aber keine Sonnenbarsche mehr gesehen.

In 2 Wochen fahr ich nochmal ein paar Tage an den Stausee, ein paar Fischarten muss ich noch verhaften.


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Mai 2022)

Liebe OCCler und Andalisten, ich wende mich mit einer dringenden Frage an euch.

Das Schnurlaufröllchen meiner Caldia 3000 A hat den Geist aufgegeben. Leider finde ich nirgendwo im Netz ein Ersatzteil dafür, auch der Tackledealer vor Ort hat da nichts. BAC hat es auch nicht im Angebot.
Ich war schon versucht, die Rolle neu zu kaufen, aber ich habe nirgendwo die 3000er Größe gefunden.

Da ich aber am Wochenende in den Urlaub starte und die Combo natürlich mit soll, muss kurzfristig Abhilfe her.

Ist es für euch Alle in Ordnung, wenn ich als "Ersatz" eine gleichwertige und etwa gleichgroße Spinnrolle (Daiwa oder auch Shimano) vor Ort erwerbe und die restliche Challenge damit bestreite?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (31. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Liebe OCCler und Andalisten, ich wende mich mit einer dringenden Frage an euch.
> 
> Das Schnurlaufröllchen meiner Caldia 3000 A hat den Geist aufgegeben. Leider finde ich nirgendwo im Netz ein Ersatzteil dafür, auch der Tackledealer vor Ort hat da nichts. BAC hat es auch nicht im Angebot.
> Ich war schon versucht, die Rolle neu zu kaufen, aber ich habe nirgendwo die 3000er Größe gefunden.
> ...



Für mich wäre das völlig in Ordnung. Schließlich sollst Du ja weiterfischen und eine ähnliche Spinnrolle wäre ein guter Ersatz.


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Mai 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das völlig in Ordnung. Schließlich sollst Du ja weiterfischen und eine ähnliche Spinnrolle wäre ein guter Ersatz.


Gert-Show 
Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Niklas32 (31. Mai 2022)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Für Verschleiß kann niemand etwas.


----------



## Los 2 (31. Mai 2022)

Für mich wäre das auch okay. Neue Rolle kaufen, kurz vorstellen und dann ab damit ans Wasser. Achso Schnur drauf machen nicht vergessen!!


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Mai 2022)

Na klar - es darf doch nicht am Materialverlust scheitern.. .


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Mai 2022)

Ich seh das auch so, wenn die Rolle kaputt ist, muss Ersatz her !


----------



## Bilch (31. Mai 2022)

Heute habe ich leider bei einem ungeplanten Rutsch ins Wasser meine OCC Rute geschrottet 




Ich würde um Erlaubnis bitten mit einer anderen Kombo bei der Challenge weitermachen zu dürfen .


----------



## daci7 (1. Juni 2022)

Da sich die Fälle jetzt häufen möchte ich an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass Finke20 bitte mit seinem Schlagbaum zu Ende fischt und nicht "ausversehen drauftritt". Zur Not musst dubden Kram wieder zusammenschweißen lieber Finke 
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Mescalero (1. Juni 2022)

Da müsste er wohl mit einem Schützenpanzer drüber, damit er das Ding kaputt kriegt. Draufspringen wird nichts bringen außer Kreuzbandriss, gebrochene Knochen oder ein verrenktes Kreuz.

Aber ernsthaft: es widerspricht dem Geist und der Idee der OCC nach meinem Verständnis NICHT, kaputtes Equipment zu ersetzen. Es wird ja auch kaum jemand absichtlich seine Rute zertreten weil er meint, ein anderes Modell wäre besser geeignet.


----------



## Niklas32 (1. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich leider bei einem ungeplanten Rutsch ins Wasser meine OCC Rute geschrottet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408351
> 
> ...


Schade um die Rute Bilch. Ich hoffe, dir ist nichts passiert?

Na klar, neue Rute dran und weiter gehts. Die neue sollte nur ähnliche Spezifikationen aufweisen wie die alte Rute.


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich leider bei einem ungeplanten Rutsch ins Wasser meine OCC Rute geschrottet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408351
> 
> ...


Kaputte Rute ist, denke ich, okay, aber warum Kombo welchseln ? Ist die Rolle auch kaputt ?


----------



## Finke20 (1. Juni 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> dass @Finke20 bitte mit seinem Schlagbaum zu Ende fischt und nicht "ausversehen drauftritt". Zur Not musst dubden Kram wieder zusammenschweißen lieber Finke




Alles klar daci7 ich werde mir mühe geben. Ich bin heute in der frühe auch nochmal los und konnte diese Burschen zum Landgang überreden und alle mit dem Fangeisen gefangen.
















Ja ich weis auch nicht was die Jungs alle mit Rutenbrüche und sonstigen Kram haben. 
Man sollte doch eher auf hochwertiges und vor alles stabiles Material setzen, siehe meine Rute vom lieben Thomas.


----------



## Bilch (1. Juni 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Schade um die Rute Bilch. Ich hoffe, dir ist nichts passiert?
> 
> Na klar, neue Rute dran und weiter gehts. Die neue sollte nur ähnliche Spezifikationen aufweisen wie die alte Rute.


Danke, mir ist nichts passiert und Gott sei dank funzt auch der Autoschlüssel noch, den ich in der Hosentasche hatte.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kaputte Rute ist, denke ich, okay, aber warum Kombo welchseln ? Ist die Rolle auch kaputt ?


Nö, nö, die Rolle ist o.k. und bleibt ; war übrigens sehr positiv überrascht, als ich zuhause - noch saunaß  - die Rolle zerlegte und rausfand, dass in der Rolle trotz paar minuten im Wasser (hatte bei dem steilen, teilweise überhängendem, Ufer wirklich Problme wider aus dem Wasser zu klettern) fast kein Wasser drin War, nur paar Tropfen in der Bremse und unter dem Rotor 

Die neue Rute wird eine DAM Sumo Minispin 1,95 m, 20-40 g sein. Bilder folgen.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Juni 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Man sollte doch eher auf hochwertiges und vor alles stabiles Material setzen, siehe meine Rute vom lieben @Thomas


Du hast gut reden, mit Armen dicker als meine Oberschenkel - 5 Minuten mit dem Ding und ich hätte Rücken..


Bilch schrieb:


> Die neue Rute wird eine DAM Sumo Minispin 1,95 m, 20-40 g sein. Bilder folgen.


Die ist aber viel zu schade - soetwas GUTES gibbet nicht mehr.. .


----------



## Bilch (1. Juni 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diee ist aber viel zu schade - soetwas GUTES gibbet nicht mehr.. .


Willst Du damit vlt. sagen, dass ich diese auch schrotten werde?!


----------



## daci7 (1. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Willst Du damit vlt. sagen, dass ich diese auch schrotten werde?!


sollte. ;-P


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Juni 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> sollte. ;-P


So was schrottet man nicht, das sind heilige Ruten.


----------



## daci7 (1. Juni 2022)

Bitte nicht alles auf die Goldwage legen  was ich heute schreibe. Ich hatte nen anstrengenden Tag und muss jetzt ein wenig rumblödeln


----------



## Bilch (1. Juni 2022)

Noch ein Bild von der neuen Combo
- DAM Sumō mini spin, 195 cm, 20-40 g
- Spro RedArc 10300










Bilch schrieb:


> Morgen fahre ich zu einem zweitägigen Seminar - und werde zum ersten mal eine Angelkombo zu einem Seminar mitnehmen


Ich stand am zweiten Tag tatsächlich um 5 Uhr auf und ging zum Strand bzw. zur Seebrücke, hatte paar Bisse, die aber unrealisiert blieben.

Freitag und Samstag habe ich aber wieder ein Seminar und paar Meter vom Hotel entfernt ist ein See, wo man auf Karpfen, Hecht, Zander usw. angeln kann. Die Kombo kommt natürlich mit (+ eine stärkere Kombo)


----------



## Niklas32 (2. Juni 2022)

Verehrte OCC-Teilnehmer,

nach nun inzwischen drei vollen OCC-Monaten zeigt die Uhr 233 eingereichte Fänge verteilt auf 64 Fischarten. 23 Teilnehmer konnte bereits ein Rotauge überlisten. Des weiteren wurden Brachsen und Rotfedern am häufigsten gefangen.

Mescalero reicht weiter unermüdlich weitere Fischarten ein und hat messerfisch bald in der Anzahl gefangener Fischarten eingeholt. Es ist weiterhin beeindruckend, was die kleine "Chinastippe" so zu leisten vermag und was Du alles an den Haken lockst.
Auch Gert-Show trägt weiter fleißig Fischarten zusammen und scheint die Fangtabelle fast schon systematisch abzuarbeiten.

Vielen Dank allen Teilnehmern für die eingereichten Fänge. Es ist uns eine Freude.

Apropos, was treibt das Redaktionsduo Elmar Elfers und Jesco Peschutter eigentlich? In der jeweiligen Zeile der Fangübersicht sieht es recht dunkel aus. Wird der Peschutter-Prügel etwa nicht an's Wasser geführt? 

Petri Heil!
Euer OCC 2022-Team
Forelle74
Jesco Peschutter
Niklas32


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. Juni 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Apropos, was treibt das Redaktionsduo Elmar Elfers und Jesco Peschutter eigentlich? In der jeweiligen Zeile der Fangübersicht sieht es recht dunkel aus. Wird der Peschutter-Prügel etwa nicht an's Wasser geführt?



Ich muss gestehen, dass meine private Angelei gerade viel auf Karpfen stattfindet. Und an den Gewässern, die ich befische, wäre die OCC-Combo ungeeignet. Ich werde sie aber bestimmt noch ans Wasser führen. Und eine Norwegenfahrt steht ja auch noch an


----------



## Niklas32 (2. Juni 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass meine private Angelei gerade viel auf Karpfen stattfindet. Und an den Gewässern, die ich befische, wäre die OCC-Combo ungeeignet. Ich werde sie aber bestimmt noch ans Wasser führen. Und eine Norwegenfahrt steht ja auch noch an


Ja, ich verfolge deine Fangbilder in den sozialen Medien. Schöne Fische und Bilder übrigens .


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. Juni 2022)

Danke Dir


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Juni 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Und eine Norwegenfahrt steht ja auch noch an


Bei mir auch...Pfingstmontag wird der Wohnwagen angehängt, die Missus und die Madame eingeladen und dann heißt es für uns *Norwegen 4.0* !

PS: Ich überlege gerade, welche Mütze Jesco tragen muss, wenn ich auch dieses Mal vor ihm in der Ergebnisliste bin.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Juni 2022)

Ich lege im Juni nach. Gestern an der Stör die falsche Rute dabei gehabt und vor nüscht gefangen


----------



## Bilch (3. Juni 2022)

Morgen früh gehe ich hierher


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Juni 2022)

Es ist vollbracht: nachdem ich heute Zeit für den Händler meines Vertrauens hatte, wurde die Yasei Aspius 270MH gepaart mit der Daiwa Lexa E LT5000S-C. Als Schnur gibt es die bewährte 8Braid Evo+ in 0,14 mm.
Damit sollte ich bis Ende der Challenge durchhalten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juni 2022)

ich bin zurück aus Kroatien.
Aus geplanten 2 Wochen sind dann 3 Wochen geworden.
Leider konnte ich die Zeit nicht wirklich genießen.
Die Rückentumore ließen mir keine Ruhe, so das ich fast 2 Wochen ambulant im Krankenhaus war.
An Angeln war nicht zu denken.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (6. Juni 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Ich denke an eine fehlerhafte Konstruktion bzw. mangelhafte Verarbeitung. Hatte ich so noch nicht . Rolle ist eine 4000-er Sienna. Nun hatte ich die Rute auch bei Wind, Wasser und Wetter im Einsatz. Das sollte aber nicht das Problem sein...Wahrscheinlich eher die günstigen 50 EUR...Ich denke ernsthaft über eine Drennan Twin Tip nach, sicherlich wesentlich kürzer als die Advanta, tendiere zu 11 ft.
> Anhang anzeigen 406847
> Anhang anzeigen 406848
> Anhang anzeigen 406849


Guten Abend, für mich ein unschönes Update, aber der Rollenhalter ist nun oberhalb der unteren Rollenfassung komplett gebrochen. Gut, dass nur ein paar Plötz hungrig waren. Ich habe die Rute direkt am Wasser einem Kollegen überreicht, der nicht so, räusper, total linke Ükelflossen hat wie ich und nun versucht, die Rute wirtschaftlich zu reparieren. Der direkt Ersatzkauf wäre möglich, ich möchte aber nicht mehr.
Da ich mich mehr und mehr mit meiner kurzen Picker angefreundet habe und eigentlich schon immer ein Fan der feinen Angelei bin, habe ich mir die Shimano Aero X1 Finesse Feeder in 9ft kommen lassen (heute Abend beim Nachbarn abgeholt, der netterweise angenommen hatte). Sie fühlt sich schon jetzt sehr vertraut an und  ich hoffe, am nächsten Wochenende die ersten Ükel mit ihr zu landen.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juni 2022)

Lieber hoher Rat, Lieber Forelle74 , lieber Jesco Peschutter , Lieber Niklas32 ,

Auch ich beantrage eine Combo Änderung. Ich würde gerne mit Eurer Erlaubnis die Rolle meiner OCC- Combo austauschen, von einer
Daiwa Exceler 3000 Lt
zu einer
Shakespeare 2400 Baujahr 1977.
Beide Maschinen sind in Klasse und Dimensionen sehr ähnlich bzw. Vergleichbar. Schnur bleibt 18er GTM Rute bleibt MkV






Da es sich nicht um einen Ersatz für zerstörtes Gerät handelt, sondern um einen fristüberschreitenden Combotausch, würde ich selbstverständlich meine bisherigen Fänge aus der Wertung streichen und diese mit der neuen Rolle nachreichen.
Meine Gründe sind:

-Die Exceler wird meiner Sand- und Schlammangelei nicht mehr sehr lange stand halten, und ich kann sie nicht autark warten. Es wäre schade wenn die schöne Rolle über die Wupper geht, so kann sie immerhin noch ihr Gnadenbrot an einer Spinnrute finden.

- Viel Wichtiger: _Die Bremse ist viel zu leise_. Die anderen Angler an meinem Döbelflüsschen können sie garnicht hören, man hat sich schon besorgt nach meinen Fängen erkundigt. Dieser Prestigeverlust darf nicht so weitergehen.

Ich würde also gerne mit Eurer Erlaubnis die Rolle wechseln und die bisherigen Fänge ersetzen. Ist dies ausgeschlossen, werde ich die Daiwa natürlich bis zum bitteren Ende weiterfischen.

Hg
Minimax

Edit: Oha, beim Photographieren fiel mir auf, daß bereits der Rücklaufsperrhebel der Daiwa abgebrochen ist. Kein Malheur, aber ein Hinweis auf die Berechtigung meines Antrages.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (6. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber hoher Rat, Lieber Forelle74 , lieber Jesco Peschutter , Lieber Niklas32 ,
> 
> Auch ich beantrage eine Combo Änderung. Ich würde gerne mit Eurer Erlaubnis die Rolle meiner OCC- Combo austauschen, von einer
> Daiwa Exceler 3000 Lt
> ...


Diesen Antrag könnte nicht mal der Amtsrat Alfred Clausen ablehnen denke ich ....
Wenn möglich, würde ich mich auch gern auf Start zurück setzen lassen und mit der Shimi Finesse + Sienna 4000 neu durchstarten.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juni 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> Diesen Antrag könnte nicht mal der Amtsrat Alfred Clausen ablehnen denke ich ....
> Wenn möglich, würde ich mich auch gern auf Start zurück setzen lassen und mit der Shimi Finesse + Sienna 4000 neu durchstarten.


Also, es handelt sich ja nur um die Rolle. Und ausserdem ist sie ja wirklich beschädigt, siehe Nachtrag: Ohne Rücklaufsperrhebel kann ich nicht mehr... nicht mehr...öööhmmm.. Den Rücklauf entsperren, jawohl, genau!
Und in welche Situation werde ich kommen, wenn ich die Spinboys an meiner Strecke nicht mehr mit dem Geräusch meiner Bremse erfreuen darf?


----------



## Altmarkfischer (6. Juni 2022)

_Ich halte den Punkt: "_*Die Bremse ist viel zu leise. *Die anderen Angler an meinem Döbelflüsschen können sie garnicht hören, man hat sich schon besorgt nach meinen Fängen erkundigt. Dieser Prestigeverlust darf nicht so weitergehen."

...für absolut endscheidend!!! Das geht so gar nicht!!!


----------



## Minimax (6. Juni 2022)

Altmarkfischer schrieb:


> _Ich halte den Punkt: "_*Die Bremse ist viel zu leise. *Die anderen Angler an meinem Döbelflüsschen können sie garnicht hören, man hat sich schon besorgt nach meinen Fängen erkundigt. Dieser Prestigeverlust darf nicht so weitergehen."
> 
> ...für absolut endscheidend!!! Das geht so gar nicht!!!


Die Eingabe ist gemacht, nun möge der hohe Rat entscheiden 

Übrigens irre ich mich oder haben wir diesmal ziemlich viele Geräteausfälle? Ich bin gespannt auf die Abschlussbeurteilungen. Ich glaube Mr. Daiwa kriegt von mir ein Sternchen weniger, so oder so.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Juni 2022)

Altmarkfischer 
Das ist eine feine Rute, Glückwunsch zum Erwerb! Die schafft alles von Mini bis Maxi ohne zu murren.


----------



## Niklas32 (7. Juni 2022)

Verehrte Bittsteller, 

der hohe Rat hat sich beraten und beschlossen, dass beiden Anträgen stattgegeben wird. Viel Erfolg Euch also mit den neuen Combobestandteilen. Mögen sie Euch besser dienen als ihre Vorgänger.
Wir sehen übrigens keinen Sinn darin Eure Fänge zu löschen. Wenn Ihr darauf besteht, ist das aber natürlich möglich. Bedenkt bei der Entscheidung aber, dass es bei den bereits erschienen Monatsübersichten zu Verwirrung führen kann, wenn Ihr plötzlich weniger Fänge als noch vor einem Monat habt. Im Idealfall soll ja alles schön übersichtlich bleiben, sodass man sich den Verlauf der Challenge auch in zwei Jahren noch einmal ansehen und idealerweise nachvollziehen kann. 

Petri Heil
Der hohe OCC-2022-Rat
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## Altmarkfischer (7. Juni 2022)

Besten Dank an den hohen OCC-2022-Rat,

ich freue mich über das Ergebnis und werde mit all der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Kraft versuchen, die nicht gelöschten Fänge mit der neuen Rute zu bestätigen und möglichst viele Neueinträge zu erfischen!!!


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Verehrte Bittsteller,
> 
> der hohe Rat hat sich beraten und beschlossen, dass beiden Anträgen stattgegeben wird. Viel Erfolg Euch also mit den neuen Combobestandteilen. Mögen sie Euch besser dienen als ihre Vorgänger.
> Wir sehen übrigens keinen Sinn darin Eure Fänge zu löschen. Wenn Ihr darauf besteht, ist das aber natürlich möglich. Bedenkt bei der Entscheidung aber, dass es bei den bereits erschienen Monatsübersichten zu Verwirrung führen kann, wenn Ihr plötzlich weniger Fänge als noch vor einem Monat habt. Im Idealfall soll ja alles schön übersichtlich bleiben, sodass man sich den Verlauf der Challenge auch in zwei Jahren noch einmal ansehen und idealerweise nachvollziehen kann.
> ...


Ich bedanke mich auch bei dem hohen Rat für die positive Entscheidung. Gerne nehme ich die Möglichkeit an, meine bisherigen Fänge weiterhin in der Wertung zu belassen (insbesondere für den Katzenwels müsste ich erneut weit, weit, in die Löschteichsteppe hinter den südlichen Sandbergen reisen, wo Chimären und Bilwis-Menschen ihr Unwesen treiben.)

Der armen Exceler grolle ich nicht: Wie alle Daiwa LTs ist es eine feine Rolle mit superber Funktionalität und geringem Gewicht. Aber die Hochzüchtung kommt zu einem Preis. nämlich fehlende Robustheit und kaum mögliche Eigenwartung. Für sauberes erdfernes Spinnangeln ist sie prima, aber im dreckigen Dauereinsatz des Kleingewässer-Naturköderangelns fehlen ihr einfach die Nehmerqualitäten, und ihre unbestrittenen Stärken kann sie dort nicht ausspielen.

Ich werde ein neues Combovorstellungspost mit aktualisiertem Bild einstellen, sobald ich am Wasser bin und ein schönes Photo machen kann.
Es ist ein gutes Gefühl, nun neben der Selbstbaurute auch wie im letzten Jahr eine Oldierolle fischen zu können. Neben der Zähigkeit und Unverwüstlichkeit
der Ganzmetallbauweise ist auch glaube ich, nun mehr Mana in der Combo: Zwar ist auch die Ambidex ein Industrieprodukt, hat aber immerhin 44 Jahre aufm
Buckel (genau wie ich) und ist schon etwas Besonderes, Individuelles am Wasser.

Mein Vertrauen in das Design und seine Technik ist unbeschränkt, erst recht da ich unlängst eigenhändig eine große Wartung an der Rolle durchgeführt habe. Mein Exemplar des "blauen Wunders" ist jedenfalls tiptop & shipshape und scharrt schon mit den Hufen. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich auch ein noch eine Ersatzspule auftreiben, nicht so einfach da das Modell auch heute noch sehr begehrt ist.

Dankbar und zuversichtlich:

Minimax


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens irre ich mich oder haben wir diesmal ziemlich viele Geräteausfälle? Ich bin gespannt auf die Abschlussbeurteilungen. Ich glaube Mr. Daiwa kriegt von mir ein Sternchen weniger, so oder so.


Ja, Gert-Show und Du habt Eure Daiwa Rollen, Altmarkfischer und meine Wenigkeit haben unsere Advanta bzw. DAM Rute geschrottet (Thomas., was sagst Du dazu? )


----------



## Mescalero (7. Juni 2022)

Daiwa bekommt sowieso einen, was sage ich: Drei! Sterne Abzug. 
Vor eineinhalb Jahren bringen die eine Rute raus (Habenwill!) und jetzt ist sie ausverkauft, Lieferzeit unbekannt. Hoffentlich bekomme ich den Knüppel dieses Jahr noch, sonst sehe ich schwarz für die OCC 2023.


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> sonst sehe ich schwarz für die OCC 2023.


Ich werde für die OCC 2023 wahrscheinlich wieder eine Old-School-Kombo wählen, weil ich jetzt - genauso wie Minimax - die Robustheit der alten Geräten vermisse.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> @Thomas., was sagst Du dazu? )


Wenn ihr euch das gleiche Modell wie das von Thomas. an Finke20 übergebene Modell angeschafft hättet, wäre ein Rutentausch überhaupt nicht passiert.


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Daiwa bekommt sowieso einen, was sage ich: Drei! Sterne Abzug.
> Vor eineinhalb Jahren bringen die eine Rute raus (Habenwill!) und jetzt ist sie ausverkauft, Lieferzeit unbekannt. Hoffentlich bekomme ich den Knüppel dieses Jahr noch, sonst sehe ich schwarz für die OCC 2023.


Und welcher wäre das? Oder lieber erst nennen wenn Du die Rute in Händen hast. Könnt ich verstehen bei der Knappheit


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der armen Exceler grolle ich nicht: Wie alle Daiwa LTs ist es eine feine Rolle mit superber Funktionalität und geringem Gewicht. Aber die Hochzüchtung kommt zu einem Preis. nämlich fehlende Robustheit und kaum mögliche Eigenwartung. Für sauberes erdfernes Spinnangeln ist sie prima, aber im dreckigen Dauereinsatz des Kleingewässer-Naturköderangelns fehlen ihr einfach die Nehmerqualitäten,


Mit S.Himano wär das nicht passiert.....


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ja, Gert-Show und Du habt Eure Daiwa Rollen, Altmarkfischer und meine Wenigkeit haben unsere Advanta bzw. DAM Rute geschrottet (Thomas., was sagst Du dazu? )


Ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab meine Rolle garnicht geschrottet- aber es war deutlich absehbar, das sie bei meiner Angelei bald platt gewesen wäre. Der abgebrochene/verlorene Rücklaufsperrhebel* war neben Knirschen am Bügel ein erstes Warnzeichen. Bei ner Oldirolle könnt ich dies (Ersatzteile vorausgesetzt) mühelos beheben. Aber so ne moderne Plastikrolle mit ihren 1000 Teilchdb aufmachen und umkrempeln ist für mich keine Option.


*also, dieser flimsy-brichmichab-Sperrhebel an ungünstigster Position, zusammen mit ner Riesenöffnung im Gehäuse damit auch lecker Dreck besser hineingelangen ist wahrlich kein Grosser Designwurf. Und das die Ganze Modellpalette rauf und runter.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und welcher wäre das? Oder lieber erst nennen wenn Du die Rute in Händen hast. Könnt ich verstehen bei der Knappheit


Eine Rute, die von Daiwa als "Spielzeug für Erwachsene"  beworben wird, kein Witz.
Schönes Video!


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eine Rute, die von Daiwa als "Spielzeug für Erwachsene"  beworben wird, kein Witz.
> Schönes Video!


Oha, sehr exotisch..  
Tja, und was den Slogan "Spielzeug für Erwachsene" in Bezug zu der gesamten Angelei und all ihren Produkten anbelangt... Nun ja


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ja, Gert-Show und Du habt Eure Daiwa Rollen, Altmarkfischer und meine Wenigkeit haben unsere Advanta bzw. DAM Rute geschrottet (Thomas., was sagst Du dazu? )


Hüstel...ich habe sie nicht geschrottet.Sie hat über Jahre Ihren Dienst ohne Murren verrichtet, aber nach so langer Zeit war das Schnurlaufröllchen verschlissen (hat sich nicht mehr gedreht, sondern war fest).


----------



## messerfisch (9. Juni 2022)

Ich würde auch wieder auf die Ursprüngliche Rute zurück wechseln, da mir der Händler freundlicherweise das gebrochene Teil das ja leider ziemlich schnell auf den Seychellen den Geist aufgegeben hat, ersetzt hat. Also wäre die Westin Travel wieder einsatzbereit. Und hält hoffentlich im August, wenn es denn klappt besser auf den Seychellen durch.
LG Max


----------



## Bilch (9. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eine Rute, die von Daiwa als "Spielzeug für Erwachsene"  beworben wird, kein Witz.
> Schönes Video!


Wow, ist das eine Tenkara-Rute oder ein Hybrid zwischen Tenkara und Stippe?


----------



## Mescalero (9. Juni 2022)

Genau, eine Art Hybrid. Kann wie eine Tenkararute gefischt werden oder halt mit der Pose. Die Spitze wird nicht ganz so weich sein und die Action sieht auch nicht so spitzenlastig aus. Allzu viel sieht man in dem Video ja nicht davon. 

In der westlichen Welt hat die Rute bisher kaum jemand, außer Chris Stewart von TenkaraBum und er meinte, ja, ein schönes Spielzeug. Was auch immer das heißen mag.


----------



## Nuesse (10. Juni 2022)

Hatte gestern Aal und Zander auf der OCC Rute und vergessen Fotos zu machen


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Juni 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Aal und Zander auf der OCC Rute und vergessen Fotos zu machen


Das ist schade, ich bin aber sicher, dass du beide Arten noch einmal fangen kannst 

Ich war Mittwoch Abend an einem weit entfernten See um die Fischart Zwergwels abzuhandeln. Vor etwa 3 Jahren fing man sie dort ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit auf alle erdenklichen Köder. Die Zwerge waren derart penetrant, dass ein Angeln auf Aal aussichtslos war. 

Ich saß mit OCC und Wurm von 22 Uhr bis 0:30 an zwei verschiedenen Stellen und bekam nicht einen einzigen Biss. Manchmal ist es wie verhext.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Juni 2022)

Den Zwerg vermisse ich in meiner jetzigen Wohngegend. In meiner "alten" Heimat kannte ich einige Gewässer, wo ich den hätte fangen können.
Übrigens, seit 6 (sechs!) Tagen war ich nicht mehr angeln, aber ab dem Ende kommender Woche werde ich wohl an 8 Tagen hintereinander die Ruten schwingen können, das ist als Ausgleich mehr als fair.


----------



## Altmarkfischer (10. Juni 2022)

Brachse kann ich hiermit bestätigen


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Juni 2022)

Vor meinem heutigen Aalansitz habe ich noch ein wenig gefeedert. Direkt unter der Rutenspitze sind mir nach einer Weile kleine Fische aufgefallen. 
Mit 20 Haken und einer drittel Made konnte ich schließlich dieses Koloss landen. 






Ich denke, dass es sich dabei um eine kleine Plötze handelt oder ist jemand anderer Meinung?


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juni 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Vor meinem heutigen Aalansitz habe ich noch ein wenig gefeedert. Direkt unter der Rutenspitze sind mir nach einer Weile kleine Fische aufgefallen.
> Mit 20 Haken und einer drittel Made konnte ich schließlich dieses Koloss landen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409508
> ...


Der Computer schreibt, daß große Auge deutet auf ein Moderlieschen hin.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Juni 2022)

Du musst die Schuppen zählen! 

Die gefärbten Flossenansätze und die Iris deuten schon auf Plötze aber Moderlieschen könnte auch sein. Ich bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Nuesse (11. Juni 2022)

Mir ist gestern der Spitzenring abgebrochen    Ich fahre nachher mal zum
Fachmann und lass mich beraten .

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern ,wann mir das letzte Mal 
so ein malheur passiert ist .


----------



## Altmarkfischer (11. Juni 2022)

Die Plötz bestätigte ich auch


----------



## Bilch (11. Juni 2022)

Heute ist mir - das zweite Wochenende hintereinander - wieder ein schöner Hecht ausgeschlitzt ; standen aber beide auf rosa, letzte Woche rosa Wobbler, heute rosa Tassie, waren wahrscheinlich Männchen


----------



## Nuesse (13. Juni 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern der Spitzenring abgebrochen    Ich fahre nachher mal zum
> Fachmann und lass mich beraten .
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern ,wann mir das letzte Mal
> so ein malheur passiert ist .


Rutenspitze wird ein wenig gekürzt und dann kommt da ein neuer Ring drauf .
Die Spitze war mir eh ein wenig zu weich .

In 2-3 Wochen bin ich wieder dabei  .


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Juni 2022)

Lieber Mescalero,

die von Dir eingereichte Karausche können wir nicht als solche Werte, da wir sie für einen Giebel halten. Ausschlag hat dabei die Nicht-Hochrückigkeit und die helle Farbe des Fisches gegeben. Sowohl Schuppenanzahl als auch Anzahl der Flossenstrahlen überlappen bei beiden Arten und fallen so als eindeutiges Erkennungsmerkmal raus. 
Wir hoffen auf Dein Verständnis und wünschen Dir, dass Dir demnächst eine reinrassige Karausche an den Haken geht. 

Liebe Jenny-FfM,

Petri Heil zu Deiner Erstmeldung. Der Fisch wurde als Bachforelle eingetragen. 


Beste Grüße
Euer OCC-Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Lieber Mescalero,
> 
> die von Dir eingereichte Karausche können wir nicht als solche Werte, da wir sie für einen Giebel halten.



Da muss ich euch aber mal vor einer Fehlentscheidung bewahren(auch wenn es nich als Nichtteilnehmer im Prinzip nichts angeht ).
Ihr habt da etwas übesehen(aber vmtl. habt ihr noch nicht viele Karauschen gesehen).
Die konvexe Rückenflosse ist ein hartes Unterscheidungsmerkmal zum Giebel, der eine konkave Rückenflosse besitzt.
Der Fisch von Mescalero  ist eine Karausche.

Ich angel ja schon seit zig Jahren gezielt Karauschen und habe weit mehr als tausend in den verschiedensten Gewässern gefangen.
Sie unterscheiden sich schon in der Farbe(helles weißgold, fast schon silbrig in sehr trübem Wasser bis bronze in klarem Wasser. Auch die Anzahl der Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie, Form(tellerrund bis nur leicht hochrückig)und Kopfform(inkl. Maulgröße) variieren von einem lokalen Stamm zum anderen.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele für Variationen für die Nicht- bzw. Seltenkarauschenangler. Alles reinrassige Karauschen:








Hier zum Vergleich noch ein ebenso großer Giebel.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da muss ich euch aber mal vor einer Fehlentscheidung bewahren(auch wenn es nich als Nichtteilnehmer im Prinzip nichts angeht ).
> Ihr habt da etwas übesehen(aber vmtl. habt ihr noch nicht viele Karauschen gesehen).
> Die konvexe Rückenflosse ist ein hartes Unterscheidungsmerkmal zum Giebel, der eine konkave Rückenflosse besitzt.
> Der Fisch von Mescalero  ist eine Karausche.



Lieber Professor Tinca,
ganz sicher bin ich mir mittlerweile nicht mehr. Aber man muss immer die Gesamtheit der Unterscheidungsmerkmale sehen und sich nicht nur auf eines verlassen. Die eher ins silber gehende Farbe, 31 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie (liegt im untersten Bereich der Karausche, aber mittig beim Giebel) und die nicht so kompakte Form sprechen für mich eher für einen Giebel. Bei der Rückenflosse hast Du recht, dass diese für eine Karausche sprechen würde. Aber dieses Merkmal alleine würde ich nicht so hoch ansetzen. Anbei einmal die Unterscheidungsmerkmale von Karausche und Giebel. Auf dem Bild hat die Karausche eine leicht nach innen gewölbte Rückenflosse, was ja für einen Giebel sprechen würde. Aber das ist 100-prozentig eine Karausche, wo Du mir sicher zustimmst.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2022)

Kein Problem, ich kann prima damit leben!

Es geht ja bei der OCC ums Prinzip und nicht um Stückzahlen und ich konnte bis jetzt schon weitaus mehr (eindeutige) Fische fangen, als ich jemals gedacht hätte.


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da muss ich euch aber mal vor einer Fehlentscheidung bewahren(auch wenn es nich als Nichtteilnehmer im Prinzip nichts angeht ).
> Ihr habt da etwas übesehen(aber vmtl. habt ihr noch nicht viele Karauschen gesehen).
> Die konvexe Rückenflosse ist ein hartes Unterscheidungsmerkmal zum Giebel, der eine konkave Rückenflosse besitzt.
> Der Fisch von Mescalero  ist eine Karausche.
> ...



Lieber Professor Tinca,

ich freue mich sehr über Deine Einwände und finde schon, dass es Dich als erfahrenden Friedfischangler etwas angeht. Zusätzliche Expertise bei der Fischbestimmung, die mir wie häufig erwähnt einfach fehlt, ist gern gesehen. 

Nebenbei möchte ich anmerken, dass ich mich von solchen Einwänden keineswegs angegriffen fühle. Vielmehr möchte ich jeden mit etwas Fachwissen und Erfahrung einladen sein Wissen hier kundzutun. Ich finde solche Diskussionen äußerst spannend und erweitere gern meinen Horizont. Einigen anderen geht es bestimmt ähnlich.  



Wo wir grad beim Thema Fischbestimmung sind, KadeTTHH Deine Fangmeldung von Knurrhahn/Seeskorpion wurde als Seeskorpion beurteilt.


----------



## Nuesse (16. Juni 2022)

Um bei der Karausche/Giebel Bestimmung sicher zu gehen ,müsste man 
also den Fisch öffnen ? (weiß oder schwarzes Bauchfell)

Oder kann man sich auf die Form der Rückenflosse 
verlassen ?


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Lieber Professor Tinca,
> ganz sicher bin ich mir mittlerweile nicht mehr. Aber man muss immer die Gesamtheit der Unterscheidungsmerkmale sehen und sich nicht nur auf eines verlassen. Die eher ins silber gehende Farbe, 31 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie (liegt im untersten Bereich der Karausche, aber mittig beim Giebel) und die nicht so kompakte Form sprechen für mich eher für einen Giebel. Bei der Rückenflosse hast Du recht, dass diese für eine Karausche sprechen würde. Aber dieses Merkmal alleine würde ich nicht so hoch ansetzen. Anbei einmal die Unterscheidungsmerkmale von Karausche und Giebel. Auf dem Bild hat die Karausche eine leicht nach innen gewölbte Rückenflosse, was ja für einen Giebel sprechen würde. Aber das ist 100-prozentig eine Karausche, wo Du mir sicher zustimmst.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> ...


Auf der anderen Seite ist die Farbe das mit Abstand zu vernachlässigendste Bestimmungsmerkmal und sollte nur den Gesamteindruck stärken und die Hochrückigkeit wäre mMn ebenso ein wesentlich weicheres Bestimmungsmerkmal als die Flossenform...
Just sayin'.
David

PS: ich habe mir grade auch noch mehrmals das Bild von der Karausche, dass du angehangen hast angeguckt. Rückenflosse spricht eindeutig für Giebel und die Schuppen kann ich ganz schwer zählen, besonders an der schwanzwurzel, deswegen würd ich mich niemals festlegen, aber mal so in den Raum gefragt: Are you sure? Ich hätte von dem bisschen Info auf Giebel gesetzt.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Juni 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> PS: ich habe mir grade auch noch mehrmals das Bild von der Karausche, dass du angehangen hast angeguckt. Rückenflosse spricht eindeutig für Giebel und die Schuppen kann ich ganz schwer zählen, besonders an der schwanzwurzel, deswegen würd ich mich niemals festlegen, aber mal so in den Raum gefragt: Are you sure? Ich hätte von dem bisschen Info auf Giebel gesetzt.



Bei dem Fisch aud dem Dokument, welches ich hochgeladen habe, bin ich mir sehr, sehr sicher, dass es eine Karausche ist. Diese stammt von einem Experten aus Kroatien. Schuppen sind 31 auf der Seitenlinie. Habe sie auf dem Originalfoto noch mal gezählt. Aber die Hochrückigkeit und Farbe sowie das gesamte Erscheinungsbild sind eigentlich typisch für eine Karausche.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2022)

Drum schrieb ich dass die Färbung das weicheste und unzuverlässigste Merkmal ist(dafür meine angehängten Bilder von verschieden gefärbten Karauschen).
Die Rückenflosse ist das härtere Bestimmungsmerkmal und zuverlässig.
Auch die Schuppenzahl variiert bei beiden Arten und überschneidet sich. Ich schrieb ja bereits auch dass lokale Stämme mal mehr und mal weniger Schuppen haben und unterschiedliche Formen aufweisen können.

Es bleibt letzlich nur sich an den harten äußeren Merkmalen zu orientieren wenn man den Fisch nicht aufschneiden will.
Farbe und Form sind variabel - fallen damit aus.
Die Schuppenzahl ist variabel und in diesen Fällen nicht eindeutig.
Bleibt nur noch die Rückenflosse.

Also ist Mescaleros Fische eine Karausche und der aus der Zeitung ein herrlich goldener Giebel.


----------



## rippi (16. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht ist es auch ein Hybrid?


----------



## Trotta (16. Juni 2022)

Laut dieser Quelle ist die konvexe Wölbung der Rückenflosse allerdings auch nicht bei allen Karauschenstämmen charakteristisch ausgebildet:


Quelle: Seite 22


			https://www.lfvbw.de/images/naturschutz/Karausche2017WEB.pdf
		


Bin jedenfalls froh, das nicht entscheiden zu müssen.  

Edit Mod.
Nur verlinken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Laut dieser Quelle ist die konvexe Wölbung der Rückenflosse allerdings auch nicht bei allen Karauschenstämmen charakteristisch ausgebildet:



Offensichtlich doch.
Immer konvex, mal mehr und mal weniger.
Aber niemals konkav und das ist entscheidend.
Konkav ist immer GIebel.


----------



## Trotta (16. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Offensichtlich doch.
> Immer konvex, mal mehr mal weniger.
> Aber niemals konkav und das ist entscheidend.


Naja, links die ist mehr gerade als konvex und Flossen sind manchmal ja auch ein bisschen angefressen.

Edit: links bezogen auf die Abbildung auf S.22/24 in dem hier verlinkten PDF.
Im übrigen möchte ich in die Entscheidungsfindung lieber nicht tiefer reingezogen werden.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Juni 2022)

Wie schon im Ükel geschrieben bin ich auch bei Mescalero und Professor Tinca und sage Karausche. Die nach außen gewölbte Rückenflosse ist für mich eindeutig.

Mein bei der Challenge eingereichter Giebel (einer von 5 aus diesem Gewässer) war für mich mit der goldenen Färbung und dem dunkleren Rücken auf den ersten Blick auch die ersehnte Karausche, aber die nach innen gewölbte Rückenflosse belehrte mich eines Besseren.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Juni 2022)

Noch etwas: bei der soeben eingereichten Scholle sind die typischen Flecken nicht orange-rot, sonder eher in dunklerem braun-rot gehalten. Im ersten Moment dachte ich an Kliesche, aber dafür ist der Fisch eigentlich zu breit und zu groß. Obwohl, was ist in Norwegen zu groß?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Noch etwas: bei der soeben eingereichten Scholle sind die typischen Flecken nicht orange-rot, sonder eher in dunklerem braun-rot gehalten. Im ersten Moment dachte ich an Kliesche, aber dafür ist der Fisch eigentlich zu breit und zu groß. Obwohl, was ist in Norwegen zu groß?



Wenn man auf die Seitenlinie schaut, sieht man, dass diese bei der Brustflosse deutlich gebogen ist: Also ist es eine Kliesche


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2022)

Edit; Ups verlesen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir halten also fest - Flossen sind ein hartes Erkennungsmerkmal.



Hier beim Plattfisch geht es aber gerade nicht um die Flossen, sondern um die Seitenlinie
Und ich sage ja, dass man alle Merkmale zusammen betrachten soll. Bei der im PDF gezeigten Karausche, die meiner Meinung auch definitiv eine ist, sieht die Flosse nach innen gebogen aus. Da stimme ich zu. Aber sie ist ja auch nicht schön aufgestellt und kann durch das Zusammenfallen leicht gebogen sein. Wenn wir es sicher wissen wollen, müssen wir halt demnächst alle Karauschen aufschneiden. Und dann glaube ich, dass sich viele Karauschen als Giebel entpuppen werden.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Juni 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wenn man auf die Seitenlinie schaut, sieht man, dass diese bei der Brustflosse deutlich gebogen ist: Also ist es eine Kliesche


Okay, dann war sie kapital.
Scholle folgt dann in Kürze, denke ich.


----------



## Jenny-FfM (16. Juni 2022)

Guten Abend, 
mein OCC-Tackle scheint eine gute Wahl gewesen zu sein. 
Heute konnte ich damit vom Ufer aus problemlos einen 80er Dorsch verhaften - trotz heftiger Gegenwehr. 

Schönen Abend…


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Juni 2022)

Liebe Andalisten, wir haben das Camp Solbergfjord (beworben als Dyroysund Sjohus) erreicht und werden ab morgen für 8 Tage das GeMi 625 nutzen, um Schuppenträger vor dem Ertrinken zu retten. Natürlich haben wir nicht nur die OCC-Gerätschaften dabei, sondern auch norge-taugliches Tackle, aber wir werden trotzdem versuchen, einige Spezies für die Challenge in die Wertung zu bringen. Heute ging es kurz auf die Mole, um die kleinen Köhler mit dem Heringspaternoster zu betören. Die Plattfischmontage mit Bauchlappen vom Dorsch als Köder blieb unbeachtet. Morgen mehr dazu, jetzt erst einmal Dorschfilet essen.


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Andalisten


Ohh, das ist aber ein schöner Ausdruck für OCC-Piloten.


----------



## thanatos (18. Juni 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch ein Hybrid?


wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es von Giebeln nur Mädchen die es mit anderen Fischböcken treiben
aber immer nur Giebelweibchen erzeugen , also es kann keine Karauschen - Giebel -Hybride sein .
Ob eine Karausche mit einem anderen Partner einen Fehltritt hatte ????
Anderseits gibt es in meiner schönen deutschen Heimat so viele Zuwanderer das man sich da nicht 
soo 100 % ig festlegen kann - Wölfe , Waschbären , Grundeln ,x-neue Zeckenarten und andere Insekten,
und es gibt ja auch andere Giebelrassen die ein anderes Systhem haben , ob alles stimmt was gedruckt ist ?
aber als Leser soll man es glauben ! - Der Goldfisch soll eine Giebelzuchtform aus China sein - wenn 
das wirklich zutrifft kippt es die Eingeschlechtlichkeit des Giebels ! 
Neuer Ansatzpunkt - bei den Goldfischen kommen immer wieder karauschenfarbige bis schwarze vor 
und werden oftmals illegal in die Natur verbracht . 
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten - also seit man nicht zu krümelkackrig bei der Bestimmung - es geht doch 
überwiegend um den Spass und nicht um hochwissenschaftliche Arbeiten ,denn sonst solltet 
Ihr Euch den Fisch einsenden lassen     und nicht nur ein der Kamera mögliches Bild .
Also allen Mitspielern und natürlich auch allen Anderen ein schönes Wochenende und viel 
Freude .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

So, werte OCC Teilnehmer und Beobachter. Ein Norge-Urlaub hat es möglich gemacht, dass ich nun auch mal wieder ein paar Fänge vermelden kann. Hatte mir zwar noch mehr Spezies erhofft aber die Zeit hat einfach nicht gereicht.  Ich habe es auch tatsächlich fertig gebracht, und vergessen vom Hauptfisch Dorsch, ein Foto mit der Kombi zu machen. 

Bitte außerdem um eure Hilfe bei der Bestimmung folgender Barsche. 

Goldmaid, Kleinmäuliger Lippfisch, Gefleckter Lippfisch, etc. ???


----------



## Bilch (27. Juni 2022)

Dickes Petri Fischkopp 1961


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Fischkopp 1961


Petri Dank


----------



## Orothred (29. Juni 2022)

Ich wollte am Sonntag mit der OCC-Kombo an den Mittellandkanal, um die Grundel abzuhaken. Auto abgestellt, Rute am Auto fertig gemacht, nur das nötigste mitgenommen, da ich ein Stückchen zu laufen hatte zum Platz.

Genau einmal ausgeworfen und die halbe Schnur hat sich fröhlich um den kompletten Rollekörper gewickelt, keine Ahnung, was da passiert ist. Schnur in der Spule, Schnur unter der Spule, hatte ich so noch nie.

Frustriert wieder eingepackt, da keine Lust nochmal zum Auto zu laufen, neu zu bauen und wieder zurück.....doofer "Angeltag"


----------



## Bilch (29. Juni 2022)

Das ist aber Schade Orothred  Etwas ähnliches ist mir letztes Jahr bei meinem OCC Karpfen passiert. Ich fischte mit einer Pose in Ufernähe und es war schon Dunkel als die Leine von der Spule zu fliegen begann, paar Sekunden abgewartet, Bügel zu, Anhieb, paar Kurbelumdrehungen und auf einmal hatte ich die tollste Perücke auf der Spule - der Begriff Handlandung hat so eine ganz andere Dimension bekommen 
Habe keine Ahnung, wie das passieren konnte, vlt. zu lose aufgewickelte Schnur oder eine Schleife, die ich in der Dunkelheit nicht gesehen habe ...


----------



## Mescalero (29. Juni 2022)

Mir hat es vor ein paar Tagen einige trockene Grashalme mit aufgespult (Rute stand schräg, Rolle nah am Boden) und die haben beim Auswerfen einen Schnurstau im ersten Ring erzeugt und eine übelste Perücke zur Folge gehabt. 
Bei Tag wohlgemerkt. Im Dunkeln ist die Chance, so etwas zu übersehen, natürlich noch viel höher.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Juni 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, werte OCC Teilnehmer und Beobachter. Ein Norge-Urlaub hat es möglich gemacht, dass ich nun auch mal wieder ein paar Fänge vermelden kann. Hatte mir zwar noch mehr Spezies erhofft aber die Zeit hat einfach nicht gereicht.  Ich habe es auch tatsächlich fertig gebracht, und vergessen vom Hauptfisch Dorsch, ein Foto mit der Kombi zu machen.
> 
> Bitte außerdem um eure Hilfe bei der Bestimmung folgender Barsche.
> 
> Goldmaid, Kleinmäuliger Lippfisch, Gefleckter Lippfisch, etc. ???


Was sagt denn der werte Jesco dazu. Du hast doch sogar mal einen Bericht über Lippfische in der Rute und Rolle veröffentlicht!


----------



## Niklas32 (29. Juni 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Was sagt denn der werte Jesco dazu. Du hast doch sogar mal einen Bericht über Lippfische in der Rute und Rolle veröffentlicht!


Der Gute ist aktuell in Norwegen und meldet sich bestimmt wenn er zurück ist.
Ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Lippfischen.


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Juni 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Goldmaid, Kleinmäuliger Lippfisch, Gefleckter Lippfisch, etc. ???


Einmal Goldmaid und zweimal Gefleckter Lippfisch.


----------



## Niklas32 (1. Juli 2022)

Verehrte OCC-Teilnehmer,

ein weiterer Monat der Challenge ist absolviert. Durch die ersten Norwegenfahrer wurde uns wiederum eine breite Palette an Fischarten präsentiert. So schlagen inzwischen ganze 77 Fischarten aus 276 Fängen zu Buche. Ein weiterer äußerst löblicher Umstand besteht darin, dass die Anzahl der Nichtfänger einstellig (9) geworden ist. Ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass sich auch diese Zahl noch durch den ein oder anderen tollen Fang reduzieren lässt.

Unterdessen hat Mescalero es mit der Erstpräsentation des Dreistachligen Stichlings ganz an die "Spitze" geschafft. Allerdings muss Er direkt wieder Obacht geben, da Ihm zwei der Norwegenpilgerer Gert-Show und Fischkopp 1961 mit jeweils über 20 Spezies dicht auf den Fersen sind. 
Im breiten Mittelfeld gab es lediglich leichte Verschiebungen. Ich schiebe es einfach auf den anglerischen Summerblues und die teilweise unerträglichen Temperaturen. 

Wie üblich, wünschen wir Euch weiterhin tolle Fänge und Erlebnisse am Wasser und ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


Euer OCC-Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## Nuesse (1. Juli 2022)

Gibt es eine Übersicht ,wo man die Fänge betrachten kann ?


----------



## Mikesch (1. Juli 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Übersicht ,wo man die Fänge betrachten kann ?


In der "Übersicht" hast du doch schon 12 mal gepostet.    

Auswertungen: Siehe Links auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads.


----------



## Nuesse (1. Juli 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> In der "Übersicht" hast du doch schon 12 mal gepostet.
> 
> Auswertungen: Siehe Links auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads.


Danke ,dann brauch ich ja nur noch 3 Fische .


----------



## Niklas32 (1. Juli 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Übersicht ,wo man die Fänge betrachten kann ?


Im zweiten Post dieses Tread habe ich alles zusammenhängende verlinkt. Direkt der erste link namens „Fangverzeichnis“ führt Dich zu einer Exceltabelle. Dort trage ich alle paar Tage alles ein. Ist etwas unübersichtlich aufgrund der viel Spalten und Zeilen, aber mit etwas zoomen sollte es gehen.

Im Tread der Fangmeldungen besteht der zweite Post außerdem aus den Endständen der jeweiligen Monate. Dort lässt sich dann chronologisch ein wenig der Ablauf verfolgen.


----------



## Finke20 (7. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte heute mal etwas von meinem gestrigen Angeltag berichten.
Wie ihr ja alle wisst habe ich in diesem Jahr eine etwas spezielle Combo am Start , aber auch mit dieser möchte ich einen Hecht erwischen .
Gegen 19:30 Uhr habe ich mich doch noch entschlossen, ans Wasser zu gehen. Das Ziel ist ein recht schöner Kanal.
Als Köder hatte ich ausschließlich Oberflächen-Köder dabei . Eigentlich ist es eine Angelmetode die ich sehr gern, an solchen Gewässer fische.

Am Gewässer angekommen musste ich leider feststellen, dass er doch sehr stark Verkrautet ist. 





Die länge der Rute erwies sich da von Vorteil.
Nur das Gewicht ist bei der Aktiven Nutzung eine Qual . Für die Angelei mit Pose und als Grundrute ist alles ok.

Nach gut 2!!! Stunden aktiver Köderführung, mit zwei, drei Attacken, schmerzten die Schultern und auch die Unterarme. Noch ein Wurf dann ist Schluss,
es wurden dann doch noch gute 30 Würfe . Diese Beharrlichkeit sollte sich dann doch auszahlen. Gegen 22:10 gab es einen sehr schönen Biss und der kleine Hecht konnte gelandet werden.  Das erste mal in diesem Jahr auf Hecht und auch einen gefangen. Ich würde sagen alles richtig gemacht.






Als Köder ist eine Illex  Clyde Mud Sucker 110 zum Einsatz gekommen. Wie viele vielleicht wissen ist dieser Köder speziell für eine schnelle und stabile walk-the-dog-Action konzipiert . Ich konnte ihn gestern aber nicht mehr schnell führen und habe ihn mehr als Popper genutzt und siehe da er fing auch so seinen Fisch.

Zu Hause angekommen habe ich meine schmerzende Schulter angesprochen und was hat meine liebe Grit nur geantwortet,: "Selbst schuld wenn du mit sowas angeln gehst".


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Juli 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Einmal Goldmaid und zweimal Gefleckter Lippfisch.



Bin wieder zurück aus Norwegen und würde auch sagen eine Goldmaid und zwei Gefleckte Lippfische.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Juli 2022)

Zur Info: Der von Fischkopp 1961 gemeldete Seelachs ist ein Pollack


Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Seelachs!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Juli 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Zur Info: Der von Fischkopp 1961 gemeldete Seelachs ist ein Pollack
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411807


Na super, da habe ich Dödel mir zwei Fischarten, Dorsch und Seelachs, von denen ich zu genüge hatte für die Wertung versaut.



Die Goldmaid ist also der Kleine und der große Blaue ein Gefleckter Lippfisch, nur anders gefärbt!?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juli 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na super, da habe ich Dödel mir zwei Fischarten, Dorsch und Seelachs, von denen ich zu genüge hatte für die Wertung versaut.
> Anhang anzeigen 411842
> 
> 
> Die Goldmaid ist also der Kleine und der große Blaue ein Gefleckter Lippfisch, nur anders gefärbt!?



Die Goldmaid ist der Fisch in der Mitte mit dem OCC-Logo dabei. Hier habe ich noch mal einen Bericht über die Lippfischarten in Norwegen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/ams/lippfische-bunte-beifaenge-beim-angeln-in-norwegen.229/

Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Juli 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Die Goldmaid ist der Fisch in der Mitte mit dem OCC-Logo dabei. Hier habe ich noch mal einen Bericht über die Lippfischarten in Norwegen:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/ams/lippfische-bunte-beifaenge-beim-angeln-in-norwegen.229/
> 
> Grüße
> Jesco


Ok, werter Jesco,
das linke Bild ist die Goldmaid! Was ist das auf Bild 2 für einer? Und was könnte der au dem Bild links sein?

Besten Dank


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Juli 2022)

Zählt der auch?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juli 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ok, werter Jesco,
> das linke Bild ist die Goldmaid! Was ist das auf Bild 2 für einer? Und was könnte der au dem Bild links sein?
> 
> Besten Dank



Die ersten beiden Bilder sind beides Goldmaid. Erster Fisch ein Männchen und zweiter Fisch ein Weibchen. Beim dem Dorschartigen bin ich mir gerade selbst nicht sicher. Würde am ehesten auf Wittling tippen, aber vielleicht hat noch jemand anderes eine Idee.


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Juli 2022)

Tja Detlev, da hatte ich Recht mit Pollack statt Köhler. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.
Beim Dorschartigen sehe ich auch Wittling.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. August 2022)

Moin zusammen,

wenn ich es richtig sehe, sind beide gerade eingetroffenen Fangmeldungen von daci7 beides Rotaugen.

Achso, Diskussionen, Glückwünsche, Anmerkungen etc. bitte hier und nicht im Fangmeldungs-Thread posten, um diesen sauber zu halten.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> wenn ich es richtig sehe, sind beide gerade eingetroffenen Fangmeldungen von @daci7 beides Rotaugen.



Der untere Fisch ist eine Rotfeder.
Man beachte nur mal die, gegenüber den Bauchflossen, nach hinten versetzte Rückenflosse.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. August 2022)

So, um das mal aufzulösen: wir sind natürlich nicht in Deutschland sondern im schönen Nord Osten Thailands. Natürlich nicht ohne unsere OCC Combo eingepackt zu haben. Thailand ist ja sonst eher bekannt für seine Paylakes mit den Riesenfischen.
Hier Im Nord Osten gibt es außer viel Gegend und Reisfeldern eigentlich kaum etwas.




 Aber es gibt zwischen den Reisfeldern jede Menge kleingewässer Tümpel, Weiher, Bewässerungsgräben und auch einen größeren Fluss namens Moon River.Also viel Zeit zum Angeln und zum Grillen.




Die Tümpel werden von den Reisbauern durchaus auch mit Fischen besetzt, die dann meistens in der Trockenzeit, wenn kaum noch Wasser den Tümpel ist mit Netzen wieder abgefischt werden. Als ich gehört habe dass es in einem der Tümpel Piranha gibt, bin ich natürlich sofort los hab ein Stahlvorfach  angeknüpft und mein Glück versucht. Tatsächlich habe ich innerhalb  kurzer Zeit einen vermeintlichen Piranha erwischt. In der Euphorie habe ich einen Piranha gemeldet, obwohl es wahrscheinlich gar keiner ist, da hat feko wohl recht. Für mich trotzdem ein absoluter Ausnahmefang.




Außerdem habe ich noch den hier erwischt von dem ich noch gar nicht genau weiß was es ist




Wir bleiben dran und hoffen noch ein paar Exoten präsentieren zu können.
Nächste Woche geht’s ans Meer und hoffentlich bleibt auch genug Zeit zum Angeln und einen Fisch zu präsentieren.


----------



## glgl (3. August 2022)

Ein Buntbarsch, möglicherweise Tilapia!?


----------



## Astacus74 (3. August 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> wenn ich es richtig sehe, sind beide gerade eingetroffenen Fangmeldungen von @daci7 beides Rotaugen.



Ich glaube der zweite Fische ist ein Bastard wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe hat der gute 44 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie das würde für Rotauge sprechen



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man beachte die, gegenüber den Bauchflossen, nach hinten versetzte Rückenflosse.



Das wiederum für Rotfeder



Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der zweite Fische ist ein Bastard wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe hat der gute 44 Schuppen



Ich hab nur 40 gezählt.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der untere Fisch ist eine Rotfeder.
> Man beachte die, gegenüber den Bauchflossen, nach hinten versetzte Rückenflosse.



Ich finde es immer schwer aus der Perspektive und wenn man nicht genau erkennen kann, wo die Rückenflossen anfängt, zu sagen, ob sie auf gleicher Höhe ist oder nach hinten versetzt ist. Aber wenn man das Bild nimmt, hast Du natürlich recht. Auch das Maul ist schwer zu erkennen, ob endständig oder oberständig. Lassen wir es bei einer Rotfeder


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab nur 40 gezählt.


Gut gezählt. Computer sagt zu 98% Scardinius Erythrophthalmus, also Rotfedern.


----------



## Trotta (4. August 2022)

Ich liefere dann mal die nächste Daiwa Schadensmeldung nach.
Anfang Juli hat meine GS BR LT nach nur 6 ½ Monaten sorgsamer Behandlung anlasslos den Dienst quittiert und sich in eine rasselnde Kaffeemühle verwandelt.

Immerhin wurde sie beim Fachhändler vor Ort aber anstandslos gegen eine neue getauscht.
Ich fische mittlerweile also auch ein Austauschmodell.


----------



## keinangelprofi (5. August 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte wo angelst du denn?
> In Thailand?


Ja, siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben


----------



## feko (5. August 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ja, siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben


Ah danke. 
Den Finger solltest du ihnen trotzdem nicht ins Maul stecken...der ist dann Matsch. 
LG und viel Spaß


----------



## daci7 (5. August 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer schwer aus der Perspektive und wenn man nicht genau erkennen kann, wo die Rückenflossen anfängt, zu sagen, ob sie auf gleicher Höhe ist oder nach hinten versetzt ist. Aber wenn man das Bild nimmt, hast Du natürlich recht. Auch das Maul ist schwer zu erkennen, ob endständig oder oberständig. Lassen wir es bei einer Rotfeder


Ich habe mir ehrlicherweise beim einstellen der Bilder schon gedacht "wie ka**e sind die denn" ...
Also, bei der Rotfeder war definitiv ein oberständiges Mauk zu erkennen. Live war das für mich überhaupt keine frage, auf dem Foto, mit Made im maulwinkel, schon...
Grüße 
David


----------



## Mescalero (5. August 2022)

Ich sach mal so: wenn der daci7 hier eine Rotfeder postet, ist es ganz bestimmt kein Plötz. Bei anderen Usern wäre ich mir nicht unbedingt so sicher. Bei mir z.B.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. August 2022)

Falls, also, wenn ich wirklich dieses Jahr noch zum angeln komme..... .
Falls, also, nur so ganz vielleicht eventuell, ich dann noch einen Fisch fangen würde, wäre es mir egal ob R oder P ... .
Einfach nur mal wieder ANGELN...


----------



## rhinefisher (5. August 2022)

Um so mehr freue ich mich über diese ganzen Exoten - was ihr hier so für Tiere ablichtet....


----------



## Niklas32 (5. August 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Falls, also, wenn ich wirklich dieses Jahr noch zum angeln komme..... .
> Falls, also, nur so ganz vielleicht eventuell, ich dann noch einen Fisch fangen würde, wäre es mir egal ob R oder P ... .
> Einfach nur mal wieder ANGELN...


Du hast dich ja mit der Ankündigung angemeldet, dass Du das Totalversagen aus dem letzten Jahr ausgleichen willst. Ich erwarte also einen grandiosen Endspurt Deiner Person


Ich muss Euch leider noch etwas auf dem Monatsbericht Juli warten lassen. Aufgrund von aktuell auftretenden zeitlichen Interdependenzen schaffe ich es weder zum Angeln noch zum Eintragen oder Berichte schreiben. Aber spätestens Mitte nächster Woche lichtet sich der Berg der zu erledigenden Arbeit.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. August 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 414228
> 
> Außerdem habe ich noch den hier erwischt von dem ich noch gar nicht genau weiß was es ist
> Anhang anzeigen 414229


Da Pacus ja Vegetarier sind und sich in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum u.A. von herabfallenden Nüssen und anderen Samen ernähren, darf man da mal fragen, auf was für eine Montage Du den gefangen und was für einen Köder du verwendet hast?
Wie feko schon schrieb, Pacus verfügen über eine enorme Beißkraft.


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. August 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> auf was für eine Montage Du den gefangen und was für einen Köder du verwendet hast


Es war eine einfache Posenmontage mit einem 1er Haken am Stahlvorfach (wollte ja schließlich einen Piranha).
Köder war ein Stück Schneckenfleisch, das ich von einer Schnecke aus dem Weiher hatte. Wir haben danach auch noch mehrere so gefangen.


----------



## Niklas32 (12. August 2022)

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer,

endlich sind die verbliebenen Fänge des Juli eingetragen und auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. 
Die Anzahl der Fischarten konnte im letzten Monat dank der Norwegenfahrer von 64 auf 79 angehoben werden. In den heimischen Gewässern blieben die Fangmeldungen verhältnismäßig ruhig.

Petri Heil!

Euer OCC-Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## keinangelprofi (21. August 2022)

Was das wohl für ein kleiner Geselle sein mag, der gestern kurz vorbei geschaut hat, als ich an ein paar Felsen am Strand meine Angel ausgeworfen habe?


----------



## Thomas. (21. August 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Ich liefere dann mal die nächste Daiwa Schadensmeldung nach.
> Anfang Juli hat meine GS BR LT nach nur 6 ½ Monaten sorgsamer Behandlung anlasslos den Dienst quittiert und sich in eine rasselnde Kaffeemühle verwandelt.


OT sorry,
Trotta hast du vielleicht eine Erklärung für den defekt? weil die Rolle steht eigentlich auf meiner Wunschliste (der Optik wegen) für meine Winterdöbelrute.
und würdest du die Rolle empfehlen wenn es damit sehr oft ans Wasser geht und nicht ganz so pfleglich mit umgegangen wird.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hast du vielleicht eine Erklärung für den defekt?


Es ist eine Daiwa....


----------



## Trotta (21. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> OT sorry,
> Trotta hast du vielleicht eine Erklärung für den defekt? weil die Rolle steht eigentlich auf meiner Wunschliste (der Optik wegen) für meine Winterdöbelrute.
> und würdest du die Rolle empfehlen wenn es damit sehr oft ans Wasser geht und nicht ganz so pfleglich mit umgegangen wird.


Erst mal zur Einordnung: ich bin ein Rollen-Noob. Ernstzunehmende technische Einschätzungen kann ich nicht abgeben. Mein Anforderungsprofil ist vergleichsweise bescheiden. Eine Rolle sollte schwarz sein, ohne angeschraubte Plastikchromelemente auskommen, bitte nicht von roten und unter keinen Umständen blauen Farbakzenten verunziert sein.

Unter den Gesichtspunkten ist die Rolle natürlich top. Die Ursache des Defekts ist nicht ganz klar. Die Rolle wurde nach einem Einsatz ohne irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten in die Vitrine releast, bei der Entnahme zum nächsten Einsatz zwei Wochen später ließ sie sich nicht mehr kurbeln, weder vor noch zurück. Nach leichtem Rütteln an der Kurbel und wiederholtem Ein- und Ausschalten der Rücklaufsperre setzte sie sich irgendwann wieder in Bewegung, allerdings nur mit schnarrenden Begleitgeräuschen. Als Laie hätte ich auf ein Problem mit der Rücklaufsperre getippt, vom Spezialisten im Fachgeschäft wurde ein Schaden am Freilaufmechanismus diagnostiziert.

Positiv auf jeden Fall: die Rolle wurde vor Ort anstandslos gegen eine neue getauscht.

Ich nutze die 4000er, bespult mit 0.18er Mono. Mein *höchst subjektiver* Gesamteindruck:

Die Kurbel des Reklamationsmodells hatte am Lager für meinen Geschmack zu viel Spiel
Der Holzkurbelgriff klickert beim Kurbeln
Der Spulenhubmechanismus erzeugt ein wahrnehmbares Klack
Der eckige Schnurclip ist extrem fummelig, nicht unbedingt schnurfreundlich und wohl auch nicht gegen eine bessere Alternative auszutauschen
Das winzige Plastik-Hebelchen der Rücklaufsperre wirkt wenig vertrauenserweckend und ist einem anderen Boardie ja auch bereits abgebrochen
Der schicke Air-Rotor scheint darauf optimiert zu sein, lose Schnur einzufangen
Der berühmte Daiwa-Leichtlauf ist beim Friedfischangeln eher nervig. Immer mal wieder setzt sich die Kurbel bzw. der Rotor einem Windhauch oder minimalen Schwankungen im Gravitationsfeld folgend in Bewegung und erzeugt an Waggler oder Swingtip so einen Scheinbiss, um meinen Fangschreckenreflex auszulösen und in der Folge eine fatale Ereigniskette in Gang zu setzen...
Wie ein anderer Boardie es von der im Prinzip baugleichen Emcast berichtete, ist mir die Schnur 2mal unter die Spule geraten, was ich so schon lange nicht mehr erlebt habe. Mutmaßlich ein Zusammenspiel von schnurverliebtem Rotor und sich verselbständigender Kurbel.
Ansonsten machen Bremse und Pinkelsicherung Freilauf einen einwandfreien Job.

Wie möglicherweise herauszuhören, bin ich getz nicht der größte Fan der LT-Serie. Für grobe Misshandlungen sind die Rollen nicht gebaut, aber optisch sehr attraktiv und fürs mittlere Friedfischangeln auf Döbel, Brachsmen, Schleien usw. grundsätzlich wohl auch ok. Da die LTs ja eine riesige Fangemeinde haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe.

Wenn Du eine weitere, vermutlich ganz andere Einschätzung zu der Rolle haben möchtest: Minimax besitzt ebenfalls ein Pärchen und unterzieht sie jetzt in diesem Moment einer intensiven Langzeit-Vitrinen-Studie.


----------



## Thomas. (21. August 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Erst mal zur Einordnung: ich bin ein Rollen-Noob. Ernstzunehmende technische Einschätzungen kann ich nicht abgeben. Mein Anforderungsprofil ist vergleichsweise bescheiden. Eine Rolle sollte schwarz sein, ohne angeschraubte Plastikchromelemente auskommen, bitte nicht von roten und unter keinen Umständen blauen Farbakzenten verunziert sein.
> 
> Unter den Gesichtspunkten ist die Rolle natürlich top. Die Ursache des Defekts ist nicht ganz klar. Die Rolle wurde nach einem Einsatz ohne irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten in die Vitrine releast, bei der Entnahme zum nächsten Einsatz zwei Wochen später ließ sie sich nicht mehr kurbeln, weder vor noch zurück. Nach leichtem Rütteln an der Kurbel und wiederholtem Ein- und Ausschalten der Rücklaufsperre setzte sie sich irgendwann wieder in Bewegung, allerdings nur mit schnarrenden Begleitgeräuschen. Als Laie hätte ich auf ein Problem mit der Rücklaufsperre getippt, vom Spezialisten im Fachgeschäft wurde ein Schaden am Freilaufmechanismus diagnostiziert.
> 
> ...


vielen dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht, wie du selber ja schreibst sind die Teile Optisch sehr schick haben aber leider auch einige Wehwehchen die jedes einzelne für sich nicht soo schlimm sind(außer das mit der Schnur unter der Spule), aber viele kleine sind dann ein Großes.
wenn die mir nicht so gut gefallen würde bräuchte ich nicht weiter überlegen und würde die Finger von den Dingern lassen, ich schaue mal.
noch mal besten Dank


----------



## Trotta (21. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> vielen dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht, wie du selber ja schreibst sind die Teile Optisch sehr schick haben aber leider auch einige Wehwehchen die jedes einzelne für sich nicht soo schlimm sind(außer das mit der Schnur unter der Spule), aber viele kleine sind dann ein Großes.
> wenn die mir nicht so gut gefallen würde bräuchte ich nicht weiter überlegen und würde die Finger von den Dingern lassen, ich schaue mal.
> noch mal besten Dank


Um fair zu sein: Die Schnur hats nicht beim Angeln, sondern beim Montieren, wenn also klassischerweise keine Spannung auf der Schnur ist, unter die Spule geschafft. Beim ersten Mal hab ich sie ein paar Wicklungen um die Achse gekurbelt, beim zweiten Mal schon nicht mehr und seitdem ich drauf achte, ist es nicht mehr passiert. Sollte dich nicht davon abhalten sie zu bestellen. Mehr nervt mich dieses leise Klackern beim Kurbeln - kenn ich von meinen China-Pins so nicht.


----------



## glgl (21. August 2022)

Das Problem der eingeklemmten Schnur hatte ich bei meinen beiden Daiwa BR in 4000er Größe, emcast und Black Widow, nun auch schon mehrfach, zuletzt am Freitag sogar zwischen Spule und Bremsschraube…. Hab ich gestern erst beim Aufräumen bemerkt, ist vermutlich beim Einpacken passiert, das ging etwas plötzlich vonstatten, da Regen einsetzte. Aber schon seltsam. Und ja, es haben mich diese verschiedenen Klemmer schon irritiert…

Thomas, wenn es um die Optik geht, warum nimmst du als Shimano Fan dann nicht die 4000D?

Lieben Gruß,
Georg


----------



## Trotta (21. August 2022)

Ich ahne da einen Zusammenhang mit dem nervig fummeligen Schnurclip, für den hatte ich's auch schon öfter mal zu eilig.


----------



## glgl (21. August 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Ich ahne da einen Zusammenhang mit dem nervig fummeligen Schnurclip, für den hatte ich's auch schon öfter mal zu eilig.


Das könnte tatsächlich sein, denn beim Befestigen des Schnurendes habe ich meine üblichen Gewohnheiten (Clip oder eher noch Gummiband) nicht beachtet…


----------



## Minimax (21. August 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine weitere, vermutlich ganz andere Einschätzung zu der Rolle haben möchtest: @Minimax besitzt ebenfalls ein Pärchen


Keineswegs, ich schliesse mich generell Deinem schönen und ausführlichen Review an.* Dies als Nutzer der LT-Serie im Allgemeinen, und den LT Freiläufern im Besonderen (Habe seit zwei Jahren Emcasts im laufenden Betrieb und verschiedene LTs von Caldia bis Ninja).

Zwei von Dir genannte Punkte die ich besonders hervorheben möchte, und denen ich mich unbedingt anschließe sind:



Trotta schrieb:


> ür grobe Misshandlungen sind die Rollen nicht gebaut, aber optisch sehr attraktiv und fürs mittlere Friedfischangeln auf Döbel, Brachsmen, Schleien usw. grundsätzlich wohl auch ok. Da die LTs ja eine riesige Fangemeinde haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe.


 Und ebenfalls:



Trotta schrieb:


> Das winzige Plastik-Hebelchen der Rücklaufsperre wirkt wenig vertrauenserweckend und ist einem anderen Boardie ja auch bereits abgebrochen


Absolut- ich rede als Betroffener. Das flipsige Freilaufhebelchen ist ein Witz und für Ansitzangeln in ungünstig expositionierter Lage positioniert.

Ich glaube: Die LTs (Ich rede nur von den kleinen Grössen, die ich seit einiger Zeit besitze und in Autopsie beobachte) sind feine Rollen, solange sie funktionieren. Ihre Fipsigkeit wird durch ihre Performance (leichter Freilauf, gutes Wickelbild, sehr! sanfte Bremse ) in der Waage gehalten.

 Daher würde ich sie in Grössen und Anwendungen, mit denen ich Erfahrung habe performancemässig sehr empfehlen. Ist schon ein Gutes Projekt von Daiwa, viel Leistung zu einem angemessenen Preis.

Aber es muss auch klar gesagt werden: Ich glaube, in 10-15 Jahren werden diese Rollen in zukünftigen Oldtimer/Youngtimer Diskussionen keine Rolle mehr spielen, weil die kleinen Wunderwerkchen nicht bis dahin überlebt haben werden. Ich gebe den Modellen die ich kenne eine Lebensdauer je nach Nutzung 2-6 Saisons. Aber innerhalb ihrer Lebensdauer Performance sie prima.

Hg
Minimax

*Über Deine Prognosen zu meinen Testverfahren und Methoden unterhalten wir beide uns noch einmal von Angesicht zu Angesicht am Wasser. Das heisst, wenn unser 'Chubodrom' bis dahin nicht völlig ausgetrocknet ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber innerhalb ihrer Lebensdauer Performance sie prima.


Na denn mal fröhlich drauf los mit dem Schrott.
4 Seasons und Tonne?
Da hab ich echt keine Kohle für.
Nachhaltig isses nun auch nicht.
Ich werds nie verstehen; warum kaufen Menschen schlechte Produkte, während die objektiv besseren daneben liegen.
Bei Rollen ist das ja kein Ding, aber bei Autos und Schiffen machen die Leute es ja genauso...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 4 Seasons und Tonne?



Wenn man immer nur die eine Rolle benutzt schafft man das bei vielen Rollen in dem Preissegment in vier Jahren.
Hängt ja immer alles vom Einsatzzweck und der Nutzungsdauer ab.

Ich bin zuversichtlich dass meine Legalis LT 2000 mindestens 10 Jahre macht an der leichten Barschrute(mit zwischenzeitlicher Wartung natürlich).
Und dann hat sich der Fuffi dafür schon mehr als gelohnt.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man immer nur die eine Rolle benutzt schafft man das bei vielen Rollen in dem Preissegment in vier Jahren.


Ein Bekannter von mir setzt Catanas im Charterbetrieb ein, die kosten 25$ und halten 2-3 Jahre
Die Spinfisher von Penn, die übliche Rolle beim Charter, hält angeblich ungefähr doppelt so lange..
Meine Shimanos sind fürs normale Angeln am Rhein allemale robust genug.
Wenn man die nicht in Sand oder Wasser wirft, sie gelegentlich reinigt, dann halten die deutlich über 10 Jahre.
Da ich fast ausschließlich Stradics verwende, dürfte die Haltbarkeit der Sedona noch darüber liegen.. .


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn man die nicht in Sand oder Wasser wirft, sie gelegentlich reinigt, dann halten die deutlich über 10 Jahre.



Ja so ist mit den Daiwa LTs auch.
Die sind gut vergleichbar mit den shimanos in der Preisklasse.

Stradic kostet auch schon das Doppelte und sollte dementsprechend auch länger halten - allerdings nicht so lange wie ne günstigere Penn Slammer, Spin Spinfisher, Ryobi, Daiwa Hardbody usw.
Shimano ist einfach immer zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Da liegen zB Ryobi, Daiwa, Penn deutlich vorn.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stradic kostet auch schon das Doppelte und sollte dementsprechend auch länger halten


Nee, iss nicht so; Stradics kosten gut das Dreifache, haben dafür aber eine erheblich kürzere Lebensdauer.. .
Das mit dem ganzen "Wormshaftgedöns" ist leider ziehmlich störanfällig und wenig robust.
Wobei 10 Jahre am Rhein schon für erhebliche Robustheit sprechen, traue ich der einfacheren Konstruktion halt mehr.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. August 2022)

daci7 Erst einmal Petri zu Deinen Grundelfängen. Ich sehe da eine Kesslergrundel (erster Fisch) und zwei Schwarzmundgrundeln (die beiden anderen Fische). Eine Flussgrundel ist viel gestreckter von der Form.


----------



## daci7 (24. August 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> daci7 Erst einmal Petri zu Deinen Grundelfängen. Ich sehe da eine Kesslergrundel (erster Fisch) und zwei Schwarzmundgrundeln (die beiden anderen Fische). Eine Flussgrundel ist viel gestreckter von der Form.


Wie geschrieben, bin ich mir ja selbst unsicher gewesen. Danke für die Bestimmungshilfe, das würde ich so annehmen


----------



## Gert-Show (25. August 2022)

Bei der Grundel ist die genaue Art ja egal, Grundel zählt nur einmal. Oder hat sich das seit Andals Aufruf im vergangenen Jahr geändert und die neue Regelung ging an mir vorbei?


----------



## rhinefisher (25. August 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Oder hat sich das seit Andals Aufruf im vergangenen Jahr geändert und die neue Regelung ging an mir vorbei?


Das ist so aber nicht OK.
Denn es heißt ja auch "Art ist was die Biologen als solche bestimmen"....


----------



## Mescalero (25. August 2022)

Wenn sich die exakte Art bestimmen lässt, sollte es schon möglich sein, weitere zu fangen und gewertet zu bekommen. Ansonsten ist Grundel eben Grundel.


----------



## Thomas. (25. August 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Bei der Grundel ist die genaue Art ja egal, Grundel zählt nur einmal.


von Seite 1


Niklas32 schrieb:


> Gewertet werden alle Fisch*arten*,


Kesslergrundel und Schwarzmundgrundeln  zwei verschiedene Arten. Grundel ist nicht gleich Grundel, gilt glaube ich auch bei Forellen, für mich ist Rotauge und Feder auch ein und das selbe, Köderfisch.


----------



## Trotta (25. August 2022)

Andal schrieb:


> *Nee, nee... ein Karpfen ist ein Karpfen und eine Grundel eine Grundel. Alles ganz simpel!*
> 
> Aber langsam scheint die Saat zu keimen, wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so durchlese. 19 Seiten, die Pein der Combo-Wahl, tiefe Einblicke in die Selbstreflektionen... weiter so. Das soll der Challenge-Spirit sein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2022)

*"Nee, nee... ein Karpfen ist ein Karpfen und eine Grundel eine Grundel."*

Das ist aber ein schlechter Vergleich.
Verschiedene Karpfenbeschuppungsformen sind ja tatsächlich ein Art aber verschiedene Grundeln nicht.
Karpfen und Graskarpfen sind ja auch nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Trotta (25. August 2022)

So war aber bislang die Regel. Darum gibt's im Fangverzeichnis auch nur eine Spalte "Grundel".
Übrigens finde ich, dass man an der aktuellen OCC teilnehmen und mindestens einen Fang vorweisen muss um ein Mitspracherecht zu erwerben. 
Aber wie immer gilt: Mir ist alles egal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich, dass man an der aktuellen OCC teilnehmen und mindestens einen Fang vorweisen muss um ein Mitspracherecht zu erwerben.
> Aber wie immer gilt: Mir ist alles egal.



Eine unparteiische Instanz kann nicht schaden.
Mir aber auch egal im Prinzip.


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine unparteiische Instanz kann nicht schaden.
> Mir aber auch egal im Prinzip.


Egal ist nen Harzer Käse, der stinkt von allen Seiten


----------



## rhinefisher (25. August 2022)

Bei Karpfen zählt bloß Karpfen?
Schuppen und Spiegel, klar, aber machen wir das auch bei echten Artunterschieden?
Ist also ein Karpfen, ein Bauernkarpfen, ein Amur, ein Silberkarpfen u.s.w. bloß EIN Karpfen..?


----------



## rhinefisher (25. August 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich, dass man an der aktuellen OCC teilnehmen und mindestens einen Fang vorweisen muss um ein Mitspracherecht zu erwerben.


Du wirst sehen, dass ich eines Tages erstens überhaupt einen richtigen Fisch fangen werde und zweitens dieses 20 oder gar 30 cm Monstrum mit meiner OCC Kombo bravorös ausdrillen werde....
Eines Tages...
Ganz sicher..


----------



## Niklas32 (25. August 2022)

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer,

wir hatten eingangs geschrieben, dass wir die Regeln von Andal aus dem letzten Jahr beibehalten. Dieser schrieb ausdrücklich Grundel ist Grundel. Daher werden wir keine Grundelarten werten. 
Es wäre auch allen Beteiligten gegenüber unfair, wenn wir die Regeln jetzt noch ändern würden. Es wurden bereits einige Grundeln gemeldet und niemand weiß, ob der Fänger nicht weitere Grundelarten gefangen, aber diese aufgrund der Regel nicht eingereicht hat. 

Wir nehmen aber durchaus zur Kenntnis, dass dieses Thema vor einer eventuellen dritten Runde OCC noch einmal hervorgeholt und diskutiert werden sollte.


Beste Grüße
Euer OCC-Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## Mescalero (25. August 2022)

Das klingt nachvollziehbar und ergibt Sinn. 

rhinefisher 
Karpfen = Karpfen, Bauernkarpfen = Karausche, Graser = Graser, Silberkarpfen ... 

Das sind alles unterschiedliche Arten.


----------



## Trotta (25. August 2022)

Nicht zu vergessen der Krapfen. Und wie halten wir es eigentlich mit den geographischen Variationen der Bachstelze, der westlichen _alba-_ und der östlichen _lugens_-Gruppe?


----------



## Gert-Show (25. August 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Es wurden bereits einige Grundeln gemeldet und niemand weiß, ob der Fänger nicht weitere Grundelarten gefangen, aber diese aufgrund der Regel nicht eingereicht hat.


Ich würde den Trööt so was mit Fangbildern dieser Biester zupflastern, dass der liebe Jesco Peschutter den ganzen Tag am Bestimmen der Grundelarten ist und seinen eigentlichen Job gar nicht machen kann. Das gibt Ärger mit Elmar Elfers .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. August 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich würde den Trööt so was mit Fangbildern dieser Biester zupflastern, dass der liebe Jesco Peschutter den ganzen Tag am Bestimmen der Grundelarten ist und seinen eigentlichen Job gar nicht machen kann. Das gibt Ärger mit Elmar Elfers .


Ach, dann schiebt der Kollege mal 'ne Nachtschicht und Urlaub wird eh überbewertet. Also der, der anderen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. August 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich würde den Trööt so was mit Fangbildern dieser Biester zupflastern, dass der liebe Jesco Peschutter den ganzen Tag am Bestimmen der Grundelarten ist und seinen eigentlichen Job gar nicht machen kann. Das gibt Ärger mit Elmar Elfers .



Kannst Du gerne machen. Da es eh zu 99,9999999 Prozent Schwarzmundgrundeln sind, wird es schnell und leicht sein, diese zu bestimmen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. August 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ach, dann schiebt der Kollege mal 'ne Nachtschicht und Urlaub wird eh überbewertet. Also der, der anderen



Nachtschichten mache ich doch schon täglich, manchmal aber auch am Wasser. Und das sagt derjenige, der morgen in den Urlaub verschwindet. Wer hat den eigentlich genehmigt


----------



## Orothred (25. August 2022)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, die Organisatoren zu nerven: Die Fangliste könnte mal wieder aktualisiert werden


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. August 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wer hat den eigentlich genehmigt


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. August 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


>


Er sei Dir gegönnt


----------



## Niklas32 (25. August 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind, die Organisatoren zu nerven: Die Fangliste könnte mal wieder aktualisiert werden


Erledigt

Ja, ich weiß selbst, dass es aktuell immer mal wieder mit dem Eintragen schleift. Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Astacus74 (25. August 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Und wie halten wir es eigentlich mit den geographischen Variationen der Bachstelze, der westlichen _alba-_ und der östlichen _lugens_-Gruppe?



und vergiß nicht ab Minute 2.30







Gruß Frank


P.s.und ja ich habe schon Fänge gepostet


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. August 2022)

Sodele, ich habe gestern mal einen Ausflug an die Nahe gemacht und kann somit, weitere Fische, auf "meiner" Liste und sogar eine noch nicht gemeldete Spezies aufweisen.


----------



## messerfisch (10. September 2022)

Guten Abend, ich hoffe auch das ich euch in knapp 12 Tagen wieder ein paar Unbekannte des Indischen Ozeans näher bringen darf. Ich bin echt gespannt wie sich die „neue“ Alte Rute macht. Ich bin also erstmal wieder mit der Westin unterwegs, diesmal hoffentlich bis zum Schluss. Als Backup ist wieder die Quadrasafari dabei. Also ich melde mich das nächste mal von Mahe‘.
LG Max


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. September 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich hoffe auch das ich euch in knapp 12 Tagen wieder ein paar Unbekannte des Indischen Ozeans näher bringen darf. Ich bin echt gespannt wie sich die „neue“ Alte Rute macht. Ich bin also erstmal wieder mit der Westin unterwegs, diesmal hoffentlich bis zum Schluss. Als Backup ist wieder die Quadrasafari dabei. Also ich melde mich das nächste mal von Mahe‘.
> LG Max


Du Glücklicher,
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. September 2022)

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs.
Das Gute, ich kann eine weitere Fischart auf meiner to do Fangliste abhaken.* Edit: Nun doch nicht!*
Das Schlechte, mich hat es dermaßen gelegt, dass ich meinen Ausflug direkt beenden konnte.
Das aller schlimmste jedoch, an meiner Challenge - Rute ist ein Ring abgebrochen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Aland!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417867



Schöner Döbel.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöner Döbel.
> Petri Heil.


Ok, da habe ich mich in der Eile scheinbar wirklich vertan.
Wollte ihn halt schnell in sein Element zurück lassen, was mich ja einige blaue Flecken und einen Ring an der Rute gekostet hat. 

Und ja, ich bin auch auf den Kopf gefallen, dies entschuldigt doch schließlich alles. 

Habe es im Fang-Thread gelöscht! 


PS. War bestimmt ein Hybride!


----------



## Niklas32 (13. September 2022)

Das klingt ja alles nicht so wirklich toll, lieber Fischkopp 1961. Trotzdem Petri Heil zum tollen Döbel! Ich hoffe, du bist ansonsten unverletzt?

Bist du über die Rute gestolpert oder wie hast du das angestellt?

Und das wichtigste zum Schluss  , ist deine Combo reparabel und weiter einsetzbar?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. September 2022)

Servus Niclas,

danke der Nachfrage. Hätte definitiv schlimmer kommen können. Die paar Prellungen vergehen wieder. 
Fisch gekeschert - abgehakt - die Angel am Gestrüpp abgestellt - den Fisch zum Fototermin auf die Skala - beim Zurücksetzen ausgerutscht, das Gleichgewicht rücklinks verloren und im Fallen die Rute hinter mir, mitgerissen. 
Den Blank habe ich getestet und er hat zu Glück wohl nichts abbekommen. 
Eine Anfrage für den passenden Sea Guide Ring ist bereits raus. 

Insofern kann ich mich hoffentlich recht bald mit weiteren Fischen melden.


----------



## messerfisch (13. September 2022)

Glück im Unglück, Petri weiterhin. Hoffentlich kommt der Ersatzring schnell. Ich hoffe auch immer noch das beim Bruch meiner Ruter der Blank nichts abbekommen hat. 
LG Max


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. September 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Glück im Unglück, Petri weiterhin. Hoffentlich kommt der Ersatzring schnell. Ich hoffe auch immer noch das beim Bruch meiner Ruter der Blank nichts abbekommen hat.
> LG Max


Danke, den/die Ringe durfte ich gestern Nachmittag bereits begutachten.
Heute am Abend wird dann ein bisschen gebastelt und morgen,
Morgen geht es dann wieder auf die Pirsch!   

Du hattest einen Rutenbruch und der Blank hat nichts abbekommen.
Damit bin ich überfordert. Kannst Du dies bitte erläutern.

Gruß vom Fischkopp


----------



## messerfisch (14. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Danke, den/die Ringe durfte ich gestern Nachmittag bereits begutachten.
> Heute am Abend wird dann ein bisschen gebastelt und morgen,
> Morgen geht es dann wieder auf die Pirsch!
> 
> ...


Ich hab es blöd formuliert, mir ist der Blank knapp 20 cm über dem Handteil gebrochen und der Rest der Rute ist unsanft auf den Strand geflogen. Ich habe der Teil das gebrochen war ersetzt bekommen und hoffe nun das der Rest der Rute nichts abbekommen hat. Ich werde ja sehen ob die Rute dieses mal überlebt.
LG


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. September 2022)

Rep. beendet, dass Wochenende kann kommen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. September 2022)

Ein neuer Ring, eine weiter Spezies!


----------



## messerfisch (22. September 2022)

Leider für den ersten Abend nichts neues für die Wertung, aber immerhin entschneidert.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (23. September 2022)

Ich war nur kurz gucken, leider hab ich nur einen Mini Zackenbarsch gefangen. Ist auch schon in der Wertung die Art. Deshalb kein Foto und Schnell zurück ins Wasser.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (23. September 2022)

So nun hat es endlich geklappt mit dem Sechsfinger Fadenfisch bzw. das Foto, mit der etwas stärkeren Rute gab es die kleinen Queensfish und den kleinen GT.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (24. September 2022)

Heute früh gab es leider kaum Aktivität, wieder nur ein kleiner Zackenbarsch und in Flötenfisch. Es sind eine Menge Fischschwärme zu sehen die an der Oberfläche filtrieren. Ich denke es ist eine Art Makrele. Aber leider blieb das große fressen heute früh aus. Schauen wir mal was heute Nachmittag/ Abend passiert.
LG


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Oktober 2022)

Regulär gehakt, zählt aber nicht.


----------



## Mescalero (2. Oktober 2022)

Wenn du die exakte Art nicht bestimmen kannst, leider nicht. 
Ansonsten schon, oder will hier ernsthaft jemand behaupten, es handele sich um etwas anderes als einen Fisch?


----------



## silverfish (2. Oktober 2022)

grüner Fisch ???
Also Haribo isses nich .


----------



## messerfisch (3. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn du die exakte Art nicht bestimmen kannst, leider nicht.
> Ansonsten schon, oder will hier ernsthaft jemand behaupten, es handele sich um etwas anderes als einen Fisch?


Ich hab die nicht mit der OCC Combi gefangen, deshalb auch nicht im Fangmeldungs Thread zu finden.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (3. Oktober 2022)

Heute bin ich kurz für 2 Stunden Richtung Takamaka gefahren um dort im Restaurant einen kleinen Snack und ein kühlen Getränk zu mir zu nehmen und die Situation zu beobachten. In der Bucht waren wieder viele Sardinen und wie ich es mir erhofft hatte jagende Fische auf knapp 80-100 Meter entfernt vom Strand. Da es die Hälfte an Fischmasse weniger war und die jagenden Fische die Sardinen gen Strand drückten, war es mir beschert mit der 0,10er Geflochtenen einen beherzten Weitwurf zu machen mitten in die jagenden Fische.
Der Jig war kaum im Wasser riss es die Schnur von der Rolle Fullrun auf maximaler Distanz, die kleine Shimano wurde ganz schön heiß. Nach knapp 5 Minuten und gefühlten 500 Meter eingekurbelter Schnur, strandete der Bonito am Strand. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet, einen Thunfisch vom Strand auf Ultralight Tackle.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (3. Oktober 2022)

Den Bonito konnte ich aber mit der OCC Combi fangen, das war ein run xD


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Oktober 2022)

Der Fischkopp grûßt alle OCC Teilnehmer aus dem schönen Altmühltal!
Na klar, selbstverständlich ist die OCC-Combo auch dabei.

Und eine weiter Species begrüßt Euch im Fang-Thread!


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Oktober 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Und eine weiter Species begrüßt Euch im Fang-Thread!


Schöne Landschaft dort, da kann mal schon mal die Fangmeldung übersehen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Oktober 2022)

Ups, hatte Antworten nicht aktiviert!


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich mir den Fang-Trööt anschaue, beginnt das Battle jetzt erst richtig, oder? 

Leider habe ich nicht genug Urlaub für eine Südseereise. Ich hätte meinem Chef, der 3 Woche auf Bali war, meine OCC-Combo mitgeben sollen...


----------



## Mescalero (6. Oktober 2022)

Man kann auch für ein paar Tage nach Bali. Oder Ägypten, das ist nicht so weit. Gib dir einen Ruck!


----------



## Mescalero (6. Oktober 2022)

Eigentlich hatte ich es ein bisschen auf Meeräsche abgesehen aber eben zum wiederholten Male erlebt, wie die Einheimischen das machen. Halbe Semmel, gespickt mit ca. 20 Drillingen - irgendwas bleibt dann schon hängen. Muss ich nicht haben, da verzichte ich gern bzw probiere die mitteleuropäische "Ein-Haken-Schwimmbrot" Methode weiter.


----------



## Mikesch (6. Oktober 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Der Fischkopp grûßt alle OCC Teilnehmer aus dem schönen Altmühltal!
> Na klar, selbstverständlich ist die OCC-Combo auch dabei.
> 
> Und eine weiter Species begrüßt Euch im Fang-Thread!





Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Nase!
> Anhang anzeigen 420226


Würde eher Rußnase/Zährte (Vimba _vimba_) sagen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Oktober 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Würde eher Rußnase/Zährte (Vimba _vimba_) sagen.


Dann schau dir mal die Zährte an, die ich bereits eingestellt habe.


----------



## Mikesch (6. Oktober 2022)

Beide Fische haben ein "Rüsselmaul".
Die Farbe ist nicht aussagekräftig genug.

Warten wir ab was Jesco Peschutter dazu sagt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab das Foto mal durch den Computer geschickt.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (6. Oktober 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Beide Fische haben ein "Rüsselmaul".
> Die Farbe ist nicht aussagekräftig genug.
> 
> Warten wir ab was Jesco Peschutter dazu sagt.



Ich habe beide Fische noch nie selbst in den Händen gehabt geschweige denn gefangen. Könnte also nur mit Theorie glänzen, aber da gibt es sicher andere, die es besser beschreiben können...


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Oktober 2022)

Die Russnase hat gräulich / dunklere Flossen, also Nase.


----------



## bw1 (6. Oktober 2022)

Mikesch hat recht, das ist eine Zährte, siehe Rüsselmaul und lange Afterflosse. Und Mescaleros Sägebarsch ist ein Schriftbarsch. Aber schöne Fische sinds!


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Man kann auch für ein paar Tage nach Bali. Oder Ägypten, das ist nicht so weit. Gib dir einen Ruck!


Das wird auch nix für einen kürzeren Zeitraum.
Das ist wie vergangenes Jahr: Mein Arzt hatte mir Seeluft verschrieben. Nach einem Blick auf den Kontoauszug holte ich mir im Supermarkt einen Hering und hing den vor einen Ventilator.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Oktober 2022)

bw1 schrieb:


> Mikesch hat recht, das ist eine Zährte, siehe Rüsselmaul und lange Afterflosse.


Ich habe beide Spezies auch noch nicht gefangen, aber laut Wiki und Anglermap hat die Nase nur 13-14 Flossenstrahlen an der Afterflosse, die Zährte mit 19-25 deutlich mehr. Aber das Fangfoto kann ich nicht ausreichend vergrößern, um zu zählen.
Fischkopp 1961 Wenn du noch dort bist, fang einfach noch eine und mach ein besseres Foto.


----------



## Mikesch (11. Oktober 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Stichling


Der hat an deiner OCC-Rute sicherlich ordentlich Rabatz gemacht.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Oktober 2022)

Finke20 
Worauf hast du den Zander gefangen? Der hätte genau die richtige Größe für meine Rute und fehlt mir noch. 
Fettes Petri zum Stichling! Das ist schon ein Ding mit der Baukranrute.


----------



## Finke20 (12. Oktober 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Der hat an deiner OCC-Rute sicherlich ordentlich Rabatz gemacht.



 

Das kannst du wohl sagen, ich konnte diese Monster an Stichlingen kaum bändigen.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt kam auch noch der Presseonkel zu unserem Angelcamp und er ist schon sehr überrascht gewesen, wie Mann sich über so einen kleinen Fisch freuen kann.  


Mescalero schrieb:


> Worauf hast du den Zander gefangen?



Das kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so genau sagen , ich habe den Köder von einem unserer Betreuer bekommen. Ist aber was von Keitech in 2" und Krebsoptik gewesen und das ganze an einer Dropshot-Montage angeboten. Ich kann es auch nicht mehr fotografieren da es, wie so häufig beim letzten Wurf abgerissen ist.


----------



## Finke20 (12. Oktober 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so genau sagen




So ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgefragt und es ist also ein Keitech Hog Impact 3", in der Farbe Green Pumpkin gewesen .


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

Son kleiner Stichling hat mir mal den Angelabend gerettet.
90er Jahre mit mehreren Verwandten(nie wieder) 
in DK am Put &Take .
Ingesamt so 20 Angler am Teich.Sahen sogar noch wie Dickforellen besetzt wurden.
Ging überhaupt nix. Alle zogen Spinner ,Gummis und diverse Teige und Würmer durchs Wasser. 
Ganz vorsichtiges Gezuppel an meiner Federkielpose.
Auf Mistwurm ein Stichling von ca 4cm. Wie der auf den 6er Haken kam. Heute noch ein Rätsel . So groß isses Stichlingmaul ja nicht.
Schwupp als Köder ran. Als alles schon im Aufbruch war,bei mir ein langsamer Biss.
Nach kurzem Drill eine schöne 5pfündige Regenbogner.
Mittagessen für den nächsten Tag.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Oktober 2022)

#goldfisch

Angenommen ich fünge einen Goldfisch, würde der gewertet werden?

Streng genommen betrachtet die Wissenschaft die vielen bisher vergebenen Bezeichnungen als ungültig, weil domestizierte Arten keine wissenschaftlichen "Namen" bekommen. Zwar wird der Goldfisch oft noch als _Carassius carassius _(oder _ auratus_) bezeichnet, offiziell muss es aber _C. gibelio _forma _auratus _heißen und ist somit keine Spezies.

Warum will ich das wissen? Weil ich eine Tageskarte für Hosts Gartenteich mit kapitalen Exemplaren habe. Horst ist mein Nachbar und findet die Idee, einen Goldfisch zu angeln großartig.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Oktober 2022)

Mal im Ernst... Goldfische Angeln würde ich lassen.
Als Kind habe ich das mal am Gartenteich von Bekannten meiner Eltern gemacht, waren da zum Essen eingeladen und ich hatte zufällig noch Angelzeug in den Taschen, kleine Haken, etwas Schnur und Schrotblei.
Ende vom Lied war, dass ich unter dem Gelächter der Erwachsenen Goldfisch auf Goldfisch fing und zurücksetzte

Am nächsten Tag trieben etwa 8 von 10 gefangenen Goldfischen tot an der Oberfläche... Da wurde dann nich mehr gelacht. Scheinen extrem empfindlich zu sein.

R. S


----------



## Mescalero (13. Oktober 2022)

Das kann gut sein, womöglich sind die empfindlicher als freilebende Giebel. Horsts Fische aber sicher nicht, die kämpfen täglich gegen die Katzen und der Teich ist für Gartenverhältnisse recht natürlich, ohne Filter und gut bepflanzt. 

Ich habe es jetzt einfach mal getan. Der Fisch war keine 20 Sekunden aus dem Wasser, sauber vorn gehakt, Schonhaken....der ist fit wie ein Turnschuh.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Warum will ich das wissen? Weil ich eine Tageskarte für Hosts Gartenteich mit kapitalen Exemplaren habe. Horst ist mein Nachbar und findet die Idee, einen Goldfisch zu angeln großartig.


Aquarien hatten wir explizit ausgeschlossen - über Gartenteiche wurde diskutiert, ich weiß aber nichtmehr wer gewonnen hat.
Du machst mich fertig; was Du mit deinem Tenkara Stick so rauszauberst....


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Goldfische hab ich mit der Fliegenrute vom Balkon aus gehakt.Widerhaken plattgedrückt, damit sie sich bei loser Schnur abschütteln können. Ja ja der Dirk hat jeden Mist mitgemacht.


----------



## silverfish (16. Oktober 2022)

Elritze auf Made. Respekt !  Gründlinge ,Stichlinge,Koppen , Moderlieschen und selbst Schlammpeitzker habe ich auf Wurm gefangen.
Aber ne Elritze noch nicht. Die Norweger nennen die Elritzen  Öreküte. 
In den Forellenseen im Gebirge ist die Elritze nicht gelitten. Teilweise wurde sie dort gnadenlos beseitigt.


----------



## Niklas32 (18. Oktober 2022)

Verehrte OCC 2022 Teilnehmer,
die Übersichten für August und September sind schon eine Weile online. Jetzt komme ich endlich mal dazu einige Zeilen zu schreiben.

Sehr viel tat sich in den beiden Monaten nicht. Der Dreikampf an der Spitze bleibt weiter spannend. Kann einer der Teilnehmer durch eine Urlaubsreise die vorzeitige Entscheidung herbeiführen oder bleibt es bis zum letzten Tag ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen?

Wir wünschen Euch weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Endspurt.


Euer OCC-Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## Mescalero (18. Oktober 2022)

Der werte Herr messerfisch hat ja bisher kaum hier gefischt, die meisten Beiträge stammen ja von den Seychellen. Wenn er also zu Hause mal richtig loslegt, ist der Drops wahrscheinlich gelutscht. 

Ich bin in vier Wochen nochmal am Mittelmeer aber da wird nicht viel Neues rumkommen, nehme ich an. 
So gesehen glaube ich nicht an ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen sondern an einen haushohen und verdienten Sieg von messerfisch. 

Obwohl, eigentlich gibt es nur Gewinner!


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (18. Oktober 2022)

Irgendwie kann ich es kaum erwarten dass die diesjährige OCC zu Ende geht, weil nach der OCC 2022 ist vor der OCC 2023 und da will ich unbedingt dabei sein.
Hab auch schon ein passendes Stöckchen dafür aus dem Hause Balzer im Auge.

Aber bis dahin wünsche ich allen Beteiligten noch viel Erfolg und gute Fänge im diesjährigen Endspurt.


----------



## messerfisch (18. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der werte Herr messerfisch hat ja bisher kaum hier gefischt, die meisten Beiträge stammen ja von den Seychellen. Wenn er also zu Hause mal richtig loslegt, ist der Drops wahrscheinlich gelutscht.
> 
> Ich bin in vier Wochen nochmal am Mittelmeer aber da wird nicht viel Neues rumkommen, nehme ich an.
> So gesehen glaube ich nicht an ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen sondern an einen haushohen und verdienten Sieg von messerfisch.
> ...


Sehe ich auch so. Verlierer gibt es keine. Ich kann es auch kaum glauben das ich es geschafft habe etwas über 30 Arten zu fangen und das alles mit einer Bzw. Notgedrungen mit zwei Ruten. Ich glaube nicht das ich „hier“ noch all zu viel dazu bei steuern kann.


----------



## messerfisch (18. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der werte Herr messerfisch hat ja bisher kaum hier gefischt, die meisten Beiträge stammen ja von den Seychellen. Wenn er also zu Hause mal richtig loslegt, ist der Drops wahrscheinlich gelutscht.
> 
> Ich bin in vier Wochen nochmal am Mittelmeer aber da wird nicht viel Neues rumkommen, nehme ich an.
> So gesehen glaube ich nicht an ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen sondern an einen haushohen und verdienten Sieg von messerfisch.
> ...


Zumal es mega spannend ist zu sehen was hier so an Arten zusammen gekommen ist. Einfach nur Wahnsinn was wir alle hier so aus dem Süß- und Salzwasser gezogen haben. Respekt


----------



## Niklas32 (18. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der werte Herr messerfisch hat ja bisher kaum hier gefischt, die meisten Beiträge stammen ja von den Seychellen. Wenn er also zu Hause mal richtig loslegt, ist der Drops wahrscheinlich gelutscht.
> 
> Ich bin in vier Wochen nochmal am Mittelmeer aber da wird nicht viel Neues rumkommen, nehme ich an.
> So gesehen glaube ich nicht an ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen sondern an einen haushohen und verdienten Sieg von messerfisch.
> ...


Das stimmt wohl. 
Du müsstest mit Deinem Stock einfach mal eine schnelle Tour nach Norwegen machen. Die Umsetzung der Angelei mit der Tenkara würde mich sehr interessieren

Da natürlich alle Teilnehmer direkt Gewinner sind, sprach ich bewusst nicht vom gewinnen, sondern nur vom eine Entscheidung herbeiführen.


----------



## messerfisch (20. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der werte Herr messerfisch hat ja bisher kaum hier gefischt, die meisten Beiträge stammen ja von den Seychellen. Wenn er also zu Hause mal richtig loslegt, ist der Drops wahrscheinlich gelutscht.
> 
> Ich bin in vier Wochen nochmal am Mittelmeer aber da wird nicht viel Neues rumkommen, nehme ich an.
> So gesehen glaube ich nicht an ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen sondern an einen haushohen und verdienten Sieg von messerfisch.
> ...


Gartenteich Fische könnte ich auch noch bieten xD


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Oktober 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Gartenteich Fische könnte ich auch noch bieten xD


Hm ich wollte fürs nächste Jahr ein wenig trainieren und hab jetzt Hausverbot in fünf Zoohandlungen, übel wie unentspannt manche Leute sind wenns ums Angeln geht.


----------



## seatrout61 (30. Oktober 2022)

Petri...Wittling ist ein total unterschätzter Speisefisch...gebraten echt lecker


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. November 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl.
> *Du müsstest mit Deinem Stock einfach mal eine schnelle Tour nach Norwegen machen. *Die Umsetzung der Angelei mit der Tenkara würde mich sehr interessieren
> 
> Da natürlich alle Teilnehmer direkt Gewinner sind, sprach ich bewusst nicht vom gewinnen, sondern nur vom eine Entscheidung herbeiführen.


Nützt nichts, wenn man dann dort vor lauter Euphorie vergisst Fotos zu machen. Da war doch was, da war doch was......


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. November 2022)

Da die Temperaturen letzte Woche ja noch mal mehr als angenehm waren, habe ich am Sonntag nochmal einen Ansitz auf die Graser gemacht.
Nach einigem Gezuppel, kam nach 2Std. dann endlich ein anständiger Biss. Oh ja, die krumme Rute sowie die Bremse signalisierten mir sogleich,
dass es etwas anständiges war. Bitte, bitte lass es eine Graser sein. Bitte kein Spiegler oder Schuppi, ich brauche einen Graser.

Jedoch ließen mich die folgenden Schwanzschläge in der Schur, grübeln.
Es folgte ein heftiger Drill aber eben nicht der erhoffte Graskarpfen.
Schlimm? Nööööööööö, denn diese Spezies hatte ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht und ehrlich gesagt, habe ich auch nicht mehr damit gerechnet.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. November 2022)

Servus miteinander,

ich konnte am Wochenende meine Fangliste erweitern.
Jedoch war hier auch ein Fisch dabei, bei dem ich überfragt bin und hiermit um eine Bestimmung bitte.

Danke!


----------



## Forelle74 (11. November 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> ich konnte am Wochenende meine Fangliste erweitern.
> Jedoch war hier auch ein Fisch dabei, bei dem ich überfragt bin und hiermit um eine Bestimmung bitte.
> ...


Uh
Mutant  .
War das in Deutschland?
Schaun wir mal was da rauskommt?


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> ich konnte am Wochenende meine Fangliste erweitern.
> Jedoch war hier auch ein Fisch dabei, bei dem ich überfragt bin und hiermit um eine Bestimmung bitte.
> ...





Forelle74 schrieb:


> Uh
> Mutant  .
> War das in Deutschland?
> Schaun wir mal was da rauskommt?



Ich würd sagen, das ist einfach ein kleiner Giebel.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. November 2022)

Hier bin ich unsicher, ob das Hasel ist oder doch Rotauge.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, das ist einfach ein kleiner Giebel.




Ich würde da eher auf einen kleinen Schuppenkarpfen tippen. Aber die Barteln sind bei dem Bild schlecht zu erkennen...


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hier bin ich unsicher, ob das Hasel ist oder doch Rotauge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das ist kein Hasel, zu hochrückig gedrungen, Blauschimmer oben und das grosse Auge spricht für Junges Rotauge.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hier bin ich unsicher, ob das Hasel ist oder doch Rotauge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rotauge


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hier bin ich unsicher, ob das Hasel ist oder doch Rotauge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde es aufgrund der Körperform, Maulstellung & Co als Rotauge sehen.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher auf einen kleinen Schuppenkarpfen tippen. Aber die Barteln sind bei dem Bild schlecht zu erkennen...


Ich konnt keine Barteln erkennen: Wenn da welche sind, ist Giebel natürlich raus


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich würde es aufgrund der Körperform, Maulstellung & Co als Rotauge sehen.



Jupp. 

Bei dem anderen Fischchen von Fischkopp 1961 bin unsicher aber ein Giebel ist es nicht!
Der hat nicht so'ne Kopf-/Maulpartie.
Eigenartiges Vieh - der Kopf bis hinter die Augen sieht sogar aus wie n Gründling und der Körper dann wie n Schuppenkarpfen...
Nichts zu erkennen von Barteln, zu unscharf.





Wo wurde der denn gefangen Fischkopp 1961 ?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich konnt keine Barteln erkennen: Wenn da welche sind, ist Giebel natürlich raus


Ich kann da auch keine sehen. Sind aber bei der Größe auch winzig. Letztes Jahr haben wir an einem Karauschen- und Giebelgewässer viele solcher Fische gefangen. Als erstes dachten wir an kleine Giebel, bis uns die winzigen Barteln aufgefallen sind und uns klar war, dass es Schuppis waren.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich kann da auch keine sehen. Sind aber bei der Größe auch winzig. Letztes Jahr haben wir an einem Karauschen- und Giebelgewässer viele solcher Fische gefangen. Als erstes dachten wir an kleine Giebel, bis uns die winzigen Barteln aufgefallen sind und uns klar war, dass es Schuppis waren.


Das ist ja insofern interessant, weil so winzige Karpfen natürlich eine natürliche Reproduktion zumindest nahelegen würden.
Kannst Du preisgeben, ob das Gewässer eher südlich oder nördlich (bezogen auf die Mittelgebirgsschwelle) gelegen ist?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ja insofern interessant, weil so winzige Karpfen natürlich eine natürliche Reproduktion zumindest nahelegen würden.
> Kannst Du preisgeben, ob das Gewässer eher südlich oder nördlich (bezogen auf die Mittelgebirgsschwelle) gelegen ist?


Das von mir erwähnte Gewässer lag im nördlichen Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> 
> Bei dem anderen Fischchen von Fischkopp 1961 bin unsicher aber ein Giebel ist es nicht!
> Der hat nicht so'ne Kopf-/Maulpartie.
> ...


Aber schau mal, der 'Barschbuckel' und die Ätzfresse charaktervolle Kopfpartie könnte doch im Leben des Fisches durch Verletzung oder Umstände gebildet sein statt genetisch vorbestimmt.
Und auch kleinere Schuppenkarpfen haben doch größere und weniger Schuppen als das gezeigte Exemplar?

Oder ist das völlig abwegig gedacht, ich bin ja eher unkundig?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. November 2022)

Anbei einmal die Bilder aus dem kleinen Dorfteich mit jungem Schuppenkarpfen und einer Karausche zum Vergleich.





Schuppenkarpfen





Karausche


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2022)

Gute Bilder Jesco. 
Nun vergleicht mal die Rückenflosse. Beim Schuppenkarpfen ist sie viel länger und geht von Höhe Bauchflossenansatz bis Höhe Ende Afterflossenende.
Bei dem komischen Fisch von Fischkopp ist die Rückenflosse viel kürzer und endet noch vor Höhe Ansatz Afterflosse.
Diesmal würde ich einen Hybrid ins Spiel bringen da es keine klaren Merkmale zur Artbestimmung gibt. Oder ist es gar kein heimischer Fisch?
Vielleich fragt Jesco ja auch mal seinen Fischbiologen?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. November 2022)

Hallo die Herren,

hier hat sich auf meine Frage ja doch noch einiges getan. Danke dafür!
Der Fisch stammt aus einem kleinen hessischen See von ca. einem Hektar. 
Die markante Kopfpartie ist definitiv eine Deformation, dass konnte man klar erkennen.
Einen kleinen Schuppenkarpfen schieße ich aus, den hätte ich erkannt. 

Meine Vermutung liegt bei einem Koi Karpen, den ggf. jemand wegen seines Aussehens entsorgt hat. Die leichte zu erkennenden Farbgebung lässt dies zumindest erahnen. 

Wertes Dreigestirn, als welche Spezies darf ich diesen Fisch bei der Fangmeldung einstellen?


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2022)

Fast hätte ich auch noch einen weiteren Fang melden können, aber die Nacktschnecke Silurus Glanis hat es tatsächlich geschafft, meine Hauptschnur zu kappen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. November 2022)

So, ihr OCCler,

nur noch 8 Tage und es hat sich für dieses Jahr mal wieder mit der Challenge.  
Unglaublich wie schnell so ein OCC Jahr vorbei geht. Ich war nun seit Tagen dran, wenigstens noch einen Zander beizusteuern.
Gesten hat es dann endlich geklappt. Ich hatte dieses Jahr zwar schon einige auf die OCC-Kombo aber nie im Bild festgehalten,
weil ich mir dachte, den mach ich zum Schluss. Wurde Eng, dass passiert mir nicht nochmal! 
Von deutschen Gewässern, kann ich nun nichts mehr beisteuern aber mir bleiben noch vier Tage in Österreich, denn dorthin geht es am Wochenende. 
Ihr Äschen ich komme.


----------



## KadeTTHH (23. November 2022)

Verdammt, dachte OCC geht nur bis September.

Hab letztesns gut gefangen, Mist.


----------



## Mescalero (23. November 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 
Daumen gedrückt, hol ein paar Äschen raus!


----------



## Gert-Show (23. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Daumen gedrückt, hol ein paar Äschen raus!


Reise ihm doch nach, mit deiner Tenkara bekommst du die Äsche sicher auch, wenn du dich mit Tarmkleidung ans Ufer hockst und ganz still bist.


----------



## Mescalero (23. November 2022)

Tarnkleidung? Eher gehe ich nackt zum Angeln.


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Reise ihm doch nach, mit deiner Tenkara bekommst du die Äsche sicher auch, wenn du dich mit Tarmkleidung ans Ufer hockst und ganz still bist.


Meine Glücksäsche (mir wird immer noch warm ums Herz wenn ich dran denke) kam auf eine billige, prollige Grundmontage mit Made quasi direkt vor meinen Füßen, während ich deckungslos weithin sichtbar auf meinem Stühlchen sass und auf nen Gründling spekulierte.
Ich fürchte 'the Lady of the Stream' ist im Oberstübchen nicht besonders helle, wie die ganze Fettflossenbande.


----------



## Mescalero (23. November 2022)

Und die Gentlemen wissen das schon lange, deshalb _coarse fish._


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. November 2022)

So,

ein neues Land und neue Gewässer. Ein Dorfteich!  
In dem ich mich heute sogar Austoben  durfte. 

Und sogar erfolgreich war! 

Morgen geht es an ein Fließgewässer, um mir im Idealfall, eine Äsche zu holen.


----------



## Orothred (29. November 2022)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die wohl schon feststehenden Gewinner 

Mein Angeljahr war leider viel zu kurz, durch Jobwechsel und Umzug in einigen Teilen viele andere Dinge zu tun gehabt. Dafür kann ich hier nächstes Jahr ein komplett neues Revier erkunden und hoffe dafür auf eine Fortsetzung des Formats, bei dessen Teilnahme natürlich wieder mit mir zu rechnen ist


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. November 2022)

Eine Äsche hat mich leider nicht mehr beehrt aber eine weitere Spezies schaute dennoch vorbei.


----------



## Niklas32 (30. November 2022)

Noch fast 6 Stunden. Geht noch einer ans Wasser? 

Vielen Dank auch an dieser Stelle nochmal an Forelle74 für das fleißige Eintragen im November. 

Die abschließende Auswertung folgt spätestens am Wochenende.


----------



## thanatos (30. November 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Die markante Kopfpartie ist definitiv eine Deformation,


wenn ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben darf - die in unseren Gewässern eingesetzten
Karpfen sind doch alles Mutationen , echte Wildkarpfen gibt es m.W. gar nicht in
Deutschland - es gab mal vier Zuchtformen , die Kopfpartie deines Fisches erinnert 
etwas an den Aischgründerkarpfen , wenn er Barteln hat ist es ein Karpfen .
Also seid mal mit eurer Anerkennung nicht päpstlicher als der Papst .  
Ob er Schuppen hat oder nackt ist - Zuchtform ! ist wie bei Hunden ob 
Dackel oder Schäferhund beides Hunde und Mutationen vom Wolf .


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2022)

Ich bin froh, dieses Jahr Jahr wieder teilgenommen zu haben. Glückwunsch an die besten Wissenschaftler der diesjährigen OCC.  
Mein heimlicher Sieger  ist Mescalero  mit seiner obercoolen Tenkara.


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> _Karausche*!
> 
> *_


Bei der Karauschen-Meldung von Fischkopp 1961 bin ich mir unsicher. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach handelt es sich um einen Giebel. Beim Zählen komme ich auch auf nur 29 Schuppen.
Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Dezember 2022)

Verehrte OCC-2022-Teilnehmer,

nach 9 Monaten liegt die diesjährige One-Combo-Challenge nun hinter Uns. 9 Monate voll spannender Berichte, toller Fotos und zahlreichen Fischarten. 
Insgesamt wurden 369 Fänge aus 117 verschiedenen Fischarten gemeldet. Eine grandiose Leistung!
Am häufigsten wurde das Rotauge überlistet. 24 Teilnehmer konnten diese Spezies vorweisen. Rotfeder, Barsch, Brachse und Grundel wurden ebenfalls häufig nachgewiesen. 
Dazu gesellten sich viele heimische Fischarten und eine große Zahl an exotischen Fischarten, die von zahlreichen Reisenden zusammengetragen wurden.

Der erfolgreichste Wissenschaftler der diesjährigen OCC war Mescalero. Dieser konnte mit seiner Tenkara ganze 39 verschiedene Fischarten landen. Eine wahrhaft beeindruckende Leistung die den allergrößten Respekt verdient. Aufgrund des begrenzten Aktionsradius der kurzen Unberingten hielt ich eine solche Masse an Fangmeldungen für nahezu unmöglich. Schön, dass Du mich eines besseren belehrt hast. Chapeau!

Mit einer ebenso beeindruckenden Leistung konnte Fischkopp 1961 36 verschiedene Spezies präsentieren. Mit einem starken Endspurt im November konnte Er eine Vielzahl von heimischen Fischarten fangen. 

messerfisch fing 35 verschiedene, hauptsächlich exotische Spezies. Ebenfalls eine tolle Leistung. Mit einigen zusätzlichen heimischen Fängen hättest Du bestimmt leicht die 40 Fischarten knacken können.

Auch wenn an dieser Stelle nur ein Bruchteil der Teilnehmer erwähnt werden kann, möchten Wir Euch allen zu Euren grandiosen Leistungen und Fängen gratulieren und Uns für die rege Teilnahme bedanken. Wir hoffen, dass Ihr beim Nachstellen der Fischarten, Berichte schreiben und Verfolgen der Fänge ebenso viel Spaß hattet wie Wir und die diesjährige OCC genossen habt. 

Vielen Dank und allzeit Petri Heil!

Euer OCC-Team 2022
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Niklas32


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Dezember 2022)

Abschließend möchte ich noch die Gelegenheit nutzen mich bei allen Teilnehmern noch einmal persönlich zu bedanken. Neben tollen Fängen und Bildern, die mir immer wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zauberten, insbesondere für Euer Verständnis, dass es vor allem in der zweiten Hälfte der OCC mit dem Eintragen und Monatsberichte schreiben immer wieder mal länger gedauert hat. Da fehlte mir meist schlichtweg die Zeit um mir vernünftig Gedanken zu machen. 

Ein besonderer Dank gilt Forelle74 und Jesco Peschutter für die unerlässliche Unterstützung in allen Belangen der OCC. Vielen Dank!


----------



## messerfisch (3. Dezember 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Verehrte OCC-2022-Teilnehmer,
> 
> nach 9 Monaten liegt die diesjährige One-Combo-Challenge nun hinter Uns. 9 Monate voll spannender Berichte, toller Fotos und zahlreichen Fischarten.
> Insgesamt wurden 369 Fänge aus 117 verschiedenen Fischarten gemeldet. Eine grandiose Leistung!
> ...


Es war sehr interessant zu sehen was hier so gefangen wurde, ich wollte halt schauen( bis auf den einen Barsch) was ich zu dieser Challange nur an Exoten beisteuern kann. Ich bin gespannt in welcher Art und Weise sich diese Artenvielfalt nächstes Jahr wiederholen lässt. Auch für mich waren da einige Arten bei die ich nicht auf dem Zettel hatte. In diesem Sinne eine schöne Weihnachtszeit euch allen!
LG Max


----------



## Mescalero (3. Dezember 2022)

Meinen aufrichtigen Respekt für die Arbeit hinter den Kulissen Niklas32 , Jesco Peschutter und Forelle74 !
Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen, was für einen Aufwand allein die monatliche Aktualisierung der Listen erfordert. 

Vielen Dank für die Organisation! Andal wäre stolz auf euch!


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Dezember 2022)

Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch an die drei Gewinner und an alle die wenigsten etwas gefangen haben...
Es hat unheimlichen Spaß gemacht eure wunderschönen Fische und Bilder und Bericht ansehen zu dürfen..
Vielen lieben Dank an die Organisatoren - das habt ihr toll gemacht


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch den drei erstplatzierten.
Und danke für die vielen Bilder und Fang Meldungen aller Teilnehmer.
Und natürlich Respekt für das Orga Team, toll das ihr euch so viel Mühe gemacht habt.

Gruß Max


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Dezember 2022)

Gratulation an die drei Gewinner und ganz großes Dankeschön an alle die mitgemacht haben.
Aus euch Allen bekannten Gründen habe ich nichts beitragen können.
Aber hier mitzulesen war ein großes Vergnügen.
Ich werde mich aber prophylaktisch schon für die nächste OCC anmelden.
Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf und kämpfe weiter.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2022)

Gratulation an den Top-Wissenschaftler und natürlich auch alle anderen Teilnehmer.
Wahnsinnsperformance mit der Tenkararute mein lieber Mescalero .


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2022)

Ein großes Dankeschön auch an die Organisatoren.


----------



## seatrout61 (3. Dezember 2022)

Gratulation an den Gewinner ...39 Fischarten ist deshalb bemerkenswert, weil ich bereits mit dem Aufzählen so vieler Arten Schwierigkeiten hätte...von Fangen  ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch an die drei Gewinner und an alle die wenigsten etwas gefangen haben. Und danke für die vielen Bilder.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner. 
Und natürlich Danke auch allen anderern mitstreitern die an der wissenschaftlichen Erhebung teilgenommen haben. .
Liebe Grüße Michi


----------



## Trotta (3. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir einen großen Dank an das Organisationsteam für den perfekten Ablauf. 

Und natürlich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die skrupellosen Klimanihilisten die weitgereisten Entdecker aus der Spitzengruppe.
Besonders auch an Mescalero, der die Tackleindustrie mit seinem Setup in Erklärungsnöte gebracht haben dürfte...

Ich freue mich ganz bescheiden im Rahmen der OCC nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder einen Hasel gefangen zu haben. Meinen ersten Brandenburg-Hasel überhaupt.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Dankeschön für eure Arbeit, das habt ihr super gemacht  


Nu aber noche ne kleine Frage weil nach der OCC ist doch auch vor der OCC oder nicht????



Gruß Frank


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin stolz, wieder teilgenommen zu haben.
Meinen Dank an alle Mitstreiter und einen ganz besonderen Dank an das ORG-Team.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Erstplatzierten, Mescalero ist ein würdiger Träger der Krone!


----------



## Finke20 (3. Dezember 2022)

Ja von mir auch ein dickes Petri, an den besten Wissenschalftler Mescalero  und natürlich auch an alle weiteren Teilnehmer .
Mein Dank geht auch an  Niklas32 , Jesco Peschutter und Forelle74 für ihre arbeit im Hintergrung .
Mir persönlich hat es wieder viel spaß gemacht , doch für mich ist die OCC in diesem Jahr zu lang gewesen.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> ist die OCC in diesem Jahr zu lang gewesen.



Das ist relativ, leider hatte ich nicht genug Zeit wie ich gern gehabt hätte, deswegen war schon so in Ordnung


Gruß Frank

Ps. Für mich war es auch Ansporn mir mehr Zeit zum Angeln zu nehmen... hat leier nicht so ganz funktioniert


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> , doch für mich ist die OCC in diesem Jahr zu lang gewesen.


 geht das überhaupt?

Das klingt, als ob Du sagen würdest ein Angeltag sei dir zu lang.
Sorry, aber das passt nicht in meine alte Birne


----------



## thanatos (4. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich auch nicht mehr mitspiele , meine Möglichkeiten sind recht begrenzt 
und aus dem Alter des  "Forschungsreisenden " bin ich leider raus .
Es hat mir aber sehr viel Freude bereitet hier mit zu lesen  . 
danke der Organisation und allen Fängern .


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich möchte auch noch mal Glückwunsch zu den Fängern und jedem einzelnen Fang sagen, die die OCC sehr bereichert haben. Da waren echt tolle Fische mit dabei


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2022)

Hallo miteinander,

nun, zurück aus dem Urlaub, möchte auch ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich beim Org.-Team sowie bei allen, die an der wissenschaftlichen Erhebung teilgenommen haben, zu bedanken. Auch einen Dank an all Jene, die dies hier mit Interesse verfolgt haben. 

*Fazit:*
Es lief nicht immer alles nach Plan!
Die Barbe, der Graskarpfen und Hassel, sowie Nase und Äsche, hatte ich zwar auf der Agenda, aber leider nicht gefangen.
Gefühlt, habe ich mich erneut zu spät reingekniet. 
Das ständige Umbauen der Montage war oft nervig!
Obwohl ich in Norwegen vergessen habe, Dorsch und Seelachs zu fotografieren, sind es am Ende, dennoch mehr Spezies geworden, als zu Anfang gedacht. 
Zwischendurch dachte ich hin und wieder, nächstes Jahr tu ich mir dies nicht mehr an. 
Aber nach einem 3. Platz im Letzten und dem 2. Platz in diesem Jahr, habe ich nun ein neues Ziel für die OCC 2023! 

*Es hat dennoch Spaß gemacht und es ist schön ein Teil dieser Gemeinde zu sein! *


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es eigentlich schon die OCC 23 Ausschreibung?


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Kurzes Fazit von mir, falls es jemanden interessiert. Zunächst nochmals vielen Dank an den Hohen Rat für die Organisation und den reibungslosen Ablauf!

Außerdem möchte ich mich bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken, ihr alle habt zum erfolgreichen Gelingen beigetragen und aus der Challenge eine spannende und kurzweilige Sache gemacht!

Als ich beschloss, mit einer nur sehr mittelguten 2,70 Tenkararute mitzumachen, war bereits klar, dass diese oft als Grund- oder klassische Stipprute missbraucht werden muss, Fliegen wirft sie wirklich nicht besonders gut. 
Dafür lief die Angelei mit der geomas 'schen Paternostermontage auf Grund sehr viel besser als gedacht und so wurden folgerichtig nur ein paar Fische mit der Fliege und viele mehr mit der Pose und eben mit der Grundmontage gefangen. 

So schlecht die Rute Fliegen wirft, so gut ist sie beim Drillen vergleichsweise größer Fische. Filigrane Tenkararuten werden mit feinen Vorfächern gefischt, sodass dieses kaputt geht bevor die Rute bricht und ich bin im Laufe der Challenge immer weiter hoch....von anfangs 0.12 bis schließlich 0,18 mm - nach dem x-ten Hecht, Karpfen oder (Mini-)Wels wusste ich, dass der Stecken das aushält. 

So war diese OCC vor allen Dingen ein Lernprozess mit einer ziemlich steilen Kurve. 
Ohne Mittelmeerangelei hätte ich übrigens keinen Stich gesehen, zu viele heimische Arten konnte ich entweder nicht überlisten oder sie kommen hier nicht vor.

Danke nochmal an alle Mitstreiter! Ich freue mich schon auf eine Fortsetzung, dann aber mit einer "richtigen" Rute samt Rolle.


----------



## Los 2 (5. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir ein herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, und vielen Dank an die Jury


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf eine Fortsetzung, dann aber mit einer "richtigen" Rute samt Rolle.



Na das ist doch eine richtige Rute, sonst wärst du nicht da gelandet wo du jetzt bist.


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Als ich beschloss, mit einer nur sehr mittelguten 2,70 Tenkararute mitzumachen,


Verdammt, echt nur 270cm...?
Eigentlich war für mich Finke20 mit "Die Mechanische" der klare Sieger der Herzen.
Aber ne 270er Stippe ist natürlich ebenfalls ganz schön verwegen...


----------



## Eyecident (27. Dezember 2022)

Leute! Ich sage euch jetzt schonmal! 2023! OCC ich bin dabei!


----------

